# Shijō Saikyō no Deshi Kenichi



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## X2theZ (Mar 30, 2012)

AKA History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi

Anyone know where I can d/l the manga?  Also does anyone know where the Manga leaves the Anime?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2012)

The new chapter was released.

*Spoiler*: __ 



It looked like Hongo was bidding his time with Silicardo's crazy attacks and retaliated with the basics just as a ploy.  Very interesting strategy by Hongo in trying to lure Silicardo into lowering his own guard so that he could attack with advance moves.  Looks like, though, Silicardo has a move up his sleeve to use in that new stance.  I have a feeling that the guy used that stance when facing the Elder.  Also, it would seem that Hongo is gaining fan-girls as these chapters continue.  He already has the princess swooning over him, now the two lolis have joined in.




It would seem that Kenichi is taking a break from what I read in the last page of the chapter.



X2theZ said:


> AKA History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
> 
> Anyone know where I can d/l the manga?  Also does anyone know where the Manga leaves the Anime?



The anime stops with the Ragnarok arc.  The recent OVA is probably the start of the introduction to the YOMI/YAMI organization.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm starting to feel worried for the god fist he's coming off as a bit lame.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 30, 2012)

Well i doubt he can win against Silcardo. Old man is the strongest out of all of them, so to give him trouble basically means that nobody can win


----------



## haegar (Mar 30, 2012)

Hongo taking the back-step of "I might have balls - but I also have brains"


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 30, 2012)

Silcardo is about to throw something serious down.

I'm guessing Hongo is in trouble now.


----------



## Blade (Mar 30, 2012)

Motherfucking Akira Hongo.


----------



## Nihilistic (Mar 30, 2012)

Hongo has one chapter left to enjoy the ability to breathe. Well, maybe not that bad, since no one ever dies. But he'll probably be in deep shit.


----------



## Roharu (Mar 30, 2012)

Nihilistic said:


> Hongo has one chapter left to enjoy the ability to breathe. Well, maybe not that bad, since *no one ever dies*. But he'll probably be in deep shit.



Tell that to his disciple; On topic, Hongo is having the spotlight long enough, I wonder if Sakaki will help him if things turn ugly (not to fight, since the masters always fight 1v1, well, the masters that matter). Sakaki won't lose his rival just yet, I just know, the score is still on Hongo's favor after all.


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 30, 2012)

Hongo still have 2 disciples, he isn't going to die yet. I expect flashbacks linking this bastard to the death of their friend though.


----------



## AMtrack (Mar 31, 2012)

Hongooooo!  What a beast!  Silcardo just aint human tho..damn


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 31, 2012)

All I have to say is.. FRONT KICK!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 31, 2012)

A simple Mae Geri at the hands of a master 

As i thought though, Silcardo has basically been only having fun...


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2012)

Akira is screwed


----------



## Zaru (Apr 13, 2012)

Isn't it about time for a new chappy


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, im wondering the same thing as well.


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 13, 2012)

There will be a chapter this week. The release will be on Friday in the night or on saturday ( from germany time )


Chapter is out now lol: *Sigh*


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2012)

is there a page missing?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2012)

Damn, talk about brutal.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hongo literally had to dislocate his own arm and leg in order to escape Silicardo's techniques.  Didn't think that Silicardo would be capable of something like that but I'm enjoying what I'm seeing.  Lol at Sakaki mentioning Akisame using him as a guine pig to try out his new throws.  Looks like we are seeing how Silicardo could cause some problems when he faced off with the Elder.  Really looking foward to next week.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 13, 2012)

That was some intense shit. I don't see how Hongo can survive that, unless there will be an interference of some kind.


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2012)

Damn Hongo is getting raped


----------



## Zaru (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't see a way for Hongo to win this alone at this point. Akisame wouldn't be able to, either.

If it wouldn't devalue Hongo and Akisame so much, I'd love for the Elder to finally appear and show us a serious beatdown for once. 
Imagine SERIOUS Elder.


----------



## convict (Apr 13, 2012)

RIP Akira Hongo. Always the lord takes one of the good ones.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2012)

Serious Elder = Worldbreaker Hulk


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2012)

Sakaki will join the scrap only to also get demolished as well


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 13, 2012)

Sakaki wouldn't be doing much better, yeah.

They could always team up.


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2012)

If Silcardo's throws are on the same level as Akisame and they are giving this much trouble to Hongo, does it mean Akisame could rape so casually?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 13, 2012)

^ His throws only  

He's probably in general far above akisame, just to fight with the elder and give him some trouble, its a feat.


----------



## haegar (Apr 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looking pretty bad. though as fights go it is pretty awesome 
I dunno, I wouldn't put it past Hongou to try and trick him yet again by pretending a fatal hit and then trying to counterattack when Jenazad lowers his defense - but he did use that once already while the fight was still on a lower level, and more importantly, if that was his plan, it might fail due to Jenazad using this 100% vital point attack style ...

Sakaki couldn't possibly step in... so I dunno how this will end. I really really don't want Hongou to die ... and I doubt he will, but I do not see HOW he might survive at this point. Though I am thinking there is some hint with Sakaki refering to Akisame's throws... Should Hongou ever have seen something simmilar he might have a chance to come up with some kinda asspull?

In any case this chapter makes it pretty apparent that there is a tier between Oneshadow/Elder and the average fist/ryonzanpaku master ... I'm guessing Kushinada is in there too, and (maaaybeeeee) Akisame is too, if barely? Akisame vs Jenazad is something I wouldn't mind seeing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2012)

In all technicallity, I'm still hoping that the Elder comes in when all seems lost.  The people there might worship Silicardo, but it would seem that the Elder also left his mark there.  Plus, going from those small flashbacks, it would seem that the Elder and Silicardo did not finish their fight since the Elder had to catch a boat.  I'm wanting to see how that fight would pan out since this time there is no boat to catch and Silicardo just crossed some line that a martial artist like himself shouldn't have crossed.


----------



## convict (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ I really doubt Akisame is as strong or even close to Silcardo overall. Hongo was hyped much more than that Gaidar, and Akisame was still challenged compared to this whitewash of a match.

I am guessing Silcardo will be Sakkaki's final fight after he trains more. And now more and more, especially after his new technique reveal, I get the feeling Kushinada may be reserved for Akisame later on. Personally, I always saw these two as the strongest Ryozanpaku masters (not by much of course) so it kind of fits they face the two strongest people in the manga right after Elder and Saiga as their final fights.


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2012)

Why catch a boat when you can run on water?  

I think Elder was scared. Come at me!


----------



## Space (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome fight is awesome, but I don't believe the same secret move will work 3 times in a row to Hongo, so I'm pretty sure he has a trumpcard up his sleeve and will deal a significant blow to Silcardo, but Silcardo will still win in the end unfortunately. After that, I'd say that Silcardo will retreat himself, having suffered a heavy injury and unable to fight Sakaki afterwards.


----------



## Raikiri (Apr 13, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> Hongo still have 2 disciples, he isn't going to die yet. I expect flashbacks linking this bastard to the death of their friend though.



i agree, he can't die until he's nailed the princess who wants his nutsack. then he can go ahead and die a happy man.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 14, 2012)

Poor Akira , epic fight so far.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 14, 2012)

I doubt we'll see a fight with the Old Man going all out. After all, there might not be much of a city left at the end of it 

Makes you wonder though - if Silcardo is godly enough to make Hongo look like a scrub, imagine what the One Shadow is like.

Truth be told though, this entire fight stinks of Hongo setting up Silcardo. Even against the weaker YAMI masters, the fights weren't thing one sided. Hell, even Diego, with everything to his advantage, wasn't able to give Kensei half this trouble.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2012)

Dislocating your arms and leg to get out of a deadly situation takes some serious brass balls.


----------



## haegar (Apr 14, 2012)

convict said:


> ^^ I really doubt Akisame is as strong or even close to Silcardo overall. Hongo was hyped much more than that Gaidar, and Akisame was still challenged compared to this whitewash of a match.
> 
> I am guessing Silcardo will be Sakkaki's final fight after he trains more. And now more and more, especially after his new technique reveal, I get the feeling Kushinada may be reserved for Akisame later on. Personally, I always saw these two as the strongest Ryozanpaku masters (not by much of course) so it kind of fits they face the two strongest people in the manga right after Elder and Saiga as their final fights.




I don't think he is as strong either but maybe his martial arts might have a better chance against this guy than Karate - Sakaki mentioned it is ill suited to face silicardo's techniques ...

and yeah I agree Kushinada is probably for Akisame laterz ...


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 14, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Dislocating your arms and leg to get out of a deadly situation takes some serious brass balls.



As well as high pain tolerance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Dislocating your arms and leg to get out of a deadly situation takes some serious brass balls.





Keino-kun said:


> As well as high pain tolerance.



Lol, true on both counts.  Though I'm hoping that next chapter Hongo starts the counter offensive to Silicardo's techniques.


----------



## AfterGlow (Apr 14, 2012)

That must have been one of, if not the worst fight in shonen history.

ZOMG he's gonna die for sure this time there is no escape!
lol he managed to dodge thanks to dislocating his shoulder.
ZOMG this time he's gonna die guaranteed there is 100% zero chance of escaping that mega deadly technique!
lol he managed to dodge thanks to dislocating his leg HERP!


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, because Kenichi's eye is master level and his observations are always acurate. Obviously he thought that Hongo had no chance of dodging it. Obviously he was wrong.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 14, 2012)

Hongo is the good guy in this fight, he will not lose.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 14, 2012)

Damn this Silcardo really did a number on Hongo this chapter. He'll still pull trhough somehow, though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol, just saw the raw for the next spin-off/omake.  Very interesting on who the stars were in this one.

Word of warning, NSFW start page: 
Ch.19-20


----------



## Ender (Apr 18, 2012)

hot damn


----------



## haegar (Apr 18, 2012)

well drawn, but since she appears in the spin off as well Kushinada should be on the cover


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol, I didn't recognize the girl at first until she clothed.  Who know #20 looked like that without the googles and cloths.  Interesting point of view from those two characters on the flashbacks.  Didn't even know they were that good at infiltration.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 18, 2012)

Ah, the long awaited Loki/20 exposure I've been waiting for


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 18, 2012)

How long has it been since we've even seen #20? Jesus christ 

Also...are her eyes _always_ shaped like stars like that?  That's gotta be inconvenient.


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2012)

#20             .


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 19, 2012)

Been a while since we've seen them I wonder what they are assigned to now?
Keeping tabs on the lesser Yomi members?


----------



## kruchy (Apr 21, 2012)

Chapter 471

Ch. 143

Hongou is getting more awesome with every chapter


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 21, 2012)

Hongo is so badass.

Pretty good chapter and the mask finally comes off for good now that it's destroyed.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 21, 2012)

The 2 pages spread was awesome. It's only natural that Hongo is able to keep his posture and not be affected by anger, he IS a master after all. Jenazad clearly underestimated him and it seems that the fight will be on an even level again.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 21, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, just saw the raw for the next spin-off/omake.  Very interesting on who the stars were in this one.
> 
> Word of warning, NSFW start page:
> Link removed



No one will ever scan this.


Great chapter this fight is awesome.
Do you guys find it weird Shou has been dead for ages and yet he's getting more screen time than any Alliance member sans Hermit.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 21, 2012)

Pirao said:


> Damn this Silcardo really did a number on Hongo this chapter. He'll still pull trhough somehow, though.





Hongo showed him what's up, now the counterattack


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2012)

What an epic battle. It's a shame Silcardo doesn't have an ally he can swap with him there, I'd like to see some tag-team action.


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2012)

Hongo is such a badass


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 21, 2012)

Hongou is handling business.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2012)

More like Hongo trolled Silcardo.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 21, 2012)

New chapter out: Nah


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, Hongo seems to have evened things out this chapter, but Jenzad doesn't seem the least bit bothered. I get the feeling that Hongo is actually going to lose this fight, or will come close to losing it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 21, 2012)

Really enjoyed the chapter.  Looks like Hongo will be focusing on his counter attack next chapter.  Lol, honestly Silicardo did the dumbest thing by bring that subject up in a fight to the death.  Instead of a guy suppose to be raging, he gets the complete opposite with Hongo.  

Also, since Golden Week is coming up, does that mean there is going to be a break in the chapter next week?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 21, 2012)

I can scarcely believe that Hongo actually made a comeback from this.

I'm still unsure of whether this changes anything however.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 21, 2012)

I can't wait for all the people to rage when Hongou beats Silicardo.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 22, 2012)

I think it's Hongo who is in a bigger trouble now after he managed broke Silicardo's mask. Broken mask usually means power-up via change in attitude to being more serious.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah but Silicardo will break Hongo's shades and the playing field will be balanced again.


----------



## Legend (Apr 22, 2012)

Dont you know, hongos classes are a handicap


----------



## haegar (Apr 22, 2012)

dunno, this might end up being an overly stretched out fight. I won't rage but I won't exactly be happy either if Hongou wins this in a manner like he worked his way onward this chapter. Last week he looked so overwhelmed by Silicardo and now it's not lookin so bad, dunno, I'd have hoped there'd be more to it than another simple vs complex technique logic ....


----------



## forkandspoon (May 3, 2012)

where's my chapter!?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

it was golden week  so no chapter


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2012)

So I take it there is not chapter this week.  That's fine but where in the world is the scans for the second spin off?    What, #20's boobs to much to handle.  Kidding aside, nobody's trans that omake.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2012)

The raw for the third Omake has been posted.  Naked Renka as the opening page, that is all. 

Link removed


----------



## haegar (May 7, 2012)

dat renka


----------



## Ender (May 7, 2012)

damn...i like her hair better that way


----------



## DocTerror (May 8, 2012)

*Tough 222*

New chapter out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2012)

Cool, well damn Silicardo brought it.  I though Hongo had him in the first exchange but it would seem that Silicardo can back up his words.  Though I'm not surprised that Silicardo would have that much a dominance over the people, it would seem now that only the Elder could have a chance of breaking that hold.  Anyway, really looking foward to the next chapter to see if Hongo comes back from this.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 8, 2012)

Only the Elder

The One Shadow would probably say something like "Those decades of experience mean shit" while fighting Silcardo.

Hongo's likely fucked, I don't think he's dead just yet but he's not winning. He did pretty well fighting a dude like 30 years older than him.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 9, 2012)

Holy shit, Silcardo is backing his shit talk up!


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

Kushinada, Silcardo, Elder 

Everyone else is a universe below unfortunately, even the rest of Ryozanpaku and Yomi. These guys were likely benchpressing tanks before they were out of their teens.

I don't think this is one of those "it looks like i'm loosing for dramatic purposes but actually win" type scenarios, the difference is just too great.


----------



## 11wongjk2 (May 9, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Hongo


----------



## Spirit King (May 9, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Kushinada, Silcardo, Elder
> 
> Everyone else is a universe below unfortunately, even the rest of Ryozanpaku and Yomi. These guys were likely benchpressing tanks before they were out of their teens.
> 
> I don't think this is one of those "it looks like i'm loosing for dramatic purposes but actually win" type scenarios, the difference is just too great.



Nah most like the One Shadow has a chance, and could likely beat two of them. You don't gather an organization of masters as dodgy as that without some sort of superiority over them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

^ I'm willing to consider the possibility that Saiga is as strong as those 3(even if its a big stretch personally, for me, he seems more along the lines of normal ryozanpaku master level). But he's not beating them. Kushinada and Silcardo are on Elder's level. Saying that Saiga can beat them both is like saying he could beat Elder. That ain't happening. 

Furthermore, we don't even know how he gathered these fighters in the first place.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2012)

Man, what a beatdown. Seeing how Sakaki is on Hongo's level, he won't make much of a difference now either, so who will save the day?


----------



## Drakor (May 9, 2012)

Silcardo *did* say he wanted to fight them both, and was even regretful that he may have pissed Hongo off too much on accident possibly ruining his Karate. The way he's crushing Hongo while cracking jokes and still not 100% serious...Kenichi will have to receive training(Elder)/random power up or he'll forever be weaker.

The best thing for Ryozanpaku side is that Miu got some training from Silcardo and now needs to just further increase her ability


----------



## Spirit King (May 9, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ I'm willing to consider the possibility that Saiga is as strong as those 3(even if its a big stretch personally, for me, he seems more along the lines of normal ryozanpaku master level). But he's not beating them. Kushinada and Silcardo are on Elder's level. Saying that Saiga can beat them both is like saying he could beat Elder. That ain't happening.
> 
> Furthermore, we don't even know how he gathered these fighters in the first place.



Elder could most probably beat them had he gone all out, the fact we're seeing so much Silicardo means he'll likely get taken out in some form during this arc. Whether by Elder or someone else

Considering he gathered them to form the one true martial art, and got them to follow him you can be damn sure he wouldn't be weaker than them otherwise they would have told him to piss off litterally or taken over his operation. He likely can't beat them in technique or experience but he likely has something else which makes them bother to follow him

Remember the key for the Elder isn't that he simply became the world's strongest man that nobody was really at his level, it's that he never lost a fight meaning at some point his genius/talent far outstripped people that even had a far more experience than him. It wouldn't be that strange for his Son who has gathered some of the strongest masters around to have something near that genius. 

He may not be stronger than the Elder but come on, he's the primary antagonist and the Elders son, he must form some sort of threat.


----------



## PPsycho (May 9, 2012)

Why do you think Saiga is on normal Ryozanpaku level? Because of his age? What we saw of him during that one chapter shows that he is of godly skill. I wouldn't be even surprised if he was somehow stronger then Elder. Age doesn't mean shit if you're a talented prodigy. 

He IS the One Shadow for a reason. Remember when Hongo was pissed after the death of Shou and the argument between masters occurred? It was Saiga who put them all in place. He is playing the same role as Elder in the Ryouzanpaku- he can silence the other masters with a single word.


----------



## blueblip (May 9, 2012)

Damn, Silcardo is an ingodly beast. I just hope my man Hongou isn't killed after all this. And here I always crib about YAMI masters going down too easily.

I highly doubt Saiga is a tier beneath The Elder. Even if turns not to be stronger than Furunji, he'll definitely be able to give the old man the fight of his life.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 9, 2012)

Although I'm sure Silcardo will win, I wouldn't be surprised if he suddenly went  and noticed an injury on his back. It's the type of thing the manga does.


----------



## Vault (May 9, 2012)

Kenichi can't follow Saiga's movements at all but he can easily track all the other masters who he has seen fight. His a tier below Elder? Really?


----------



## Ender (May 9, 2012)

Wow....just wow....I'm honestly not surprised though...i mean this IS the guy who gave the elder trouble...I just didn't think it'd be that bad...


----------



## Vault (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, Hongo is getting absolutely annihilated. The really bad thing is that Hongo isn't a newbie Master but Ryouzapaku level yet his getting his shit wrecked like that.


----------



## Pirao (May 9, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ I'm willing to consider the possibility that Saiga is as strong as those 3(even if its a big stretch personally, for me, he seems more along the lines of normal ryozanpaku master level). But he's not beating them. Kushinada and Silcardo are on Elder's level. Saying that Saiga can beat them both is like saying he could beat Elder. That ain't happening.
> 
> Furthermore, we don't even know how he gathered these fighters in the first place.



Lol wut? Yeah, a douchebag like Silcardo would follow a guy weaker than him, seems legit


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

^ Your saying that Saiga is stronger than all of Yomi combined if he could make them do his bidding? Saiga most definitely isn't Aizen. It has to be in the realms of logical possibility.

As i said, we don't know how or why he gathered these masters together in the first place. 




PPsycho said:


> Why do you think Saiga is on normal Ryozanpaku level? Because of his age? What we saw of him during that one chapter shows that he is of godly skill. I wouldn't be even surprised if he was somehow stronger then Elder. Age doesn't mean shit if you're a talented prodigy.
> 
> He IS the One Shadow for a reason. Remember when Hongo was pissed after the death of Shou and the argument between masters occurred? It was Saiga who put them all in place. He is playing the same role as Elder in the Ryouzanpaku- he can silence the other masters with a single word.



Because he's Akisame's best friend and presumably around his age. Based on these factors, my presumption is that Saiga can't be that much stronger than him. Unless he somehow got a massive powerup which made him somehow outstrip every single other person he ever knew and reach his father's level like 50 years earlier than he otherwise would have.


----------



## Ender (May 9, 2012)

Silcardo wouldn't care about following someone stronger or weaker, he does his own shit for the lulz, no other reason


----------



## PPsycho (May 9, 2012)

There's been several years after Akisame and Saiga went their separate ways, at least since Miu's mother death, probably more. Maybe he was more suited for Satsujinken and by practicing it he became stronger?

Or he was simply that strong from the begining? The fact that he and Akisame were close friends doesn't mean he had to be on the same level as him. And what about the Kuremisago? From what I remember it was about making two individuals that are exceptional at both fighting skills and lineage have a child that would inherit after them both. And Saiga was chosen as such.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

That still doesn't explain him being as strong as his father in only a fraction of the time. The fact of the matter is, no matter how awesome Saiga massacring those low tier masters looked, it wasn't on a level different from what the other Ryozanpaku masters have done in the past. Where we have elder ripping trees in half and piledriving sharks with 0.000002% of his actual power. That's not anywhere near comparable.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 9, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Because he's Akisame's best friend and presumably around his age. Based on these factors, my presumption is that Saiga can't be that much stronger than him. Unless he somehow got a massive powerup which made him somehow outstrip every single other person he ever knew and reach his father's level like 50 years earlier than he otherwise would have.



*Saiga had been trained by the Elder himself most likely since the day he could walk. It's implied that he took Miu traveling with him so that he wouldn't make the same mistakes he made with Saiga. If I had to guess Saiga is a combination of amazing talent and Elder level training. It's completely within the realms of possibility that he's the strongest among Yami, as he should be being the boss. Doubt it'd be by much though. 

I don't think he's on the Elder's level though. Silcardo and Kushinda seem to be around the same general level, and the same Kushinda that was playing around with two masters ran away as soon as she felt the Elder was approaching. These two would be able to push him, yes, but I don't think they can give the Elder a high difficulty fight. If someone can, it's not these two and probably not Saiga either. *


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

^ But we also have to remember that Silcardo DID give Elder a hard fight, in Elder's own words. And Kushinada and Elder fought together in WWII if i recall.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 9, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ But we also have to remember that Silcardo DID give Elder a hard fight, in Elder's own words. And Kushinada and Elder fought together in WWII if i recall.



*Hard is relative. *


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 9, 2012)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Hard is relative. *



Yeah. A better measure is what percentage he was trying right?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 9, 2012)

*Who knows, with all the crazy stuff he's shown I wouldn't be surprised if the Elder has an effort calculator in that head of his. *


----------



## Gunners (May 9, 2012)

I think Saiga is stronger than the elder.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 9, 2012)

Well who is going to take care of Silicardo now?

Also lol at Saiga not being the strongest.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I think Saiga is stronger than the elder.



Stronger than the Elder? What is the basis for your conclusion


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 9, 2012)

The ham-fisted hype job Saiga got in his introduction chapter.


----------



## Gunners (May 9, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Stronger than the Elder? What is the basis for your conclusion


His role in the story and the way he was presented.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 9, 2012)

I think the fact is none of these super masters are THAT much better than any of the others and any fight between them would be taxing. Hongo vs Silcardo is probably as  easy as it gets. And i'm of the opinion this fight seems a lot easier for Silcardo than it really was due to his arrogant and prideful attitude and mannerisms.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 9, 2012)

The Fist of Goa said:


> I think the fact is none of these super masters are THAT much better than any of the others and any fight between them would be taxing. Hongo vs Silcardo is probably as  easy as it gets. And i'm of the opinion this fight seems a lot easier for Silcardo than it really was due to his arrogant and prideful attitude and mannerisms.



*The way Kushinda dealt with Shigure and Sakaki suggests otherwise. *


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

The Fist of Goa said:


> The ham-fisted hype job Saiga got in his introduction chapter.



That is hardly what we could conclude to be Elder level, being stronger than Elder is a joke. Master or not, those guys were fodder. Any Ryozanpaku master could do what Saiga did then.

I'm not saying it rules out anything, i'm saying it doesn't prove anything beyond that he's as powerful as a Ryozanpaku master like Sakaki who did a similar thing only pages afterward.


----------



## Gunners (May 9, 2012)

No one is claiming that there is conclusive proof that he is more powerful than the elder. It is an opinion/prediction.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 9, 2012)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *The way Kushinda dealt with Shigure and Sakaki suggests otherwise. *



What chapter did this take place in again? Couldn't find it off the top of my head. Been a while and i'd love to reread.

Anyway, as i remember it that was the kind of encounter you shouldn't put too much stock into, as the tiny amount of interaction can and is likely to be misleading.

For example, if you cheery pick a few instances from the Hongo vs Silcardo fight, you could make it seem as though Hongo was casually kicking ass. A little clash here or there isn't necessarily telling of anything.



Inuhanyou said:


> That is hardly what we could conclude to be Elder level, being stronger than Elder is a joke. Master or not, those guys were fodder. Any Ryozanpaku master could do what Saiga did then.
> 
> I'm not saying it rules out anything, i'm saying it doesn't prove anything beyond that he's as powerful as a Ryozanpaku master like Sakaki who did a similar thing only pages afterward.



No, i agree with you.


----------



## Sphyer (May 9, 2012)

Jenazad's really showing off his dominance now. Sakaki might have to step in after all.


----------



## Vault (May 9, 2012)

Sakaki is Hongo level. It will be another stomp.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 9, 2012)

I sort of doubt that. I think the reason Sasaki and Hongo were so evenly matched was because their styles clashed so perfectly. When they go against others styles, it's a different story.

I also don't expect Karate to get two horrible black eyes in a row.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2012)

Well, the question is now does Hongo still have anything left in the tank after this?  I'm not going to count him down yet unless next weeks chapter shows him truely finished.


----------



## convict (May 9, 2012)

Somehow I really doubt anyone will fight Silcardo now. He will probably peaceably go along his merry way or something. This arc was perfect hype building and Sakkaki has to get his rear back to the gym, train like crazy, and only then attempt to take revenge for Hongo.

Some people speculate that the Elder will show up and slap Silcardo around, but I think that would be a waste of a villain. Him and Sakkaki have to finish this.

The next arc should center around Akisame and Kushinada. Akisame has been out of it for a while.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

And have Kushinada slap Akisame around? Such masochists 

Why does ryozanpaku have to go against god tier? There are plenty of other yomi members left that haven't been fought yet


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2012)

convict said:


> Somehow I really doubt anyone will fight Silcardo now. He will probably peaceably go along his merry way or something. This arc was perfect hype building and Sakkaki has to get his rear back to the gym, train like crazy, and only then attempt to take revenge for Hongo.
> 
> Some people speculate that the Elder will show up and slap Silcardo around, but I think that would be a waste of a villain. Him and Sakkaki have to finish this.
> 
> The next arc should center around Akisame and Kushinada. Akisame has been out of it for a while.



Well, that would be an interesting way to end this arc, but I have a feeling that it's probably not going to come down to that.  As we have seen in this chapter, it was shown how strong a hold the Silicardo has on that country and why he pretty much has to go to resolve the problem for the princess.  Plus, it was shown that he pretty in this arc that he is in it for himself and killed an ally that was financing him and probably YAMI.  It was also shown that he doesn't care for what happens with his dicsiples as long as his martial art is carried on.  He threw away Radin and created that masked monster that Miu and Kenichi recently faced.  Pretty much that fruit eating maniac has made it to where he has to be dealt with in this arc.  I have a feeling that if Hongo is finished, Sakaki will have a go at it before they are interupted by a very powerful force.  And then we will see just how karma can be a bitch.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> And have Kushinada slap Akisame around? Such masochists
> 
> Why does ryozanpaku have to go against god tier? There are plenty of other yomi members left that haven't been fought yet



Obviously Akisama is going to fight Kushinada, and he's almost certainly already at or incredibly near his peak. He's perfectly capable of competitively fighting her and likely defeating her.

Yami getting too much hype for no reason nowadays. The way some of you are making it sound is as if the elder is going to have to personally finish off half of them. Silliness.


----------



## convict (May 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> And have Kushinada slap Akisame around? Such masochists
> 
> Why does ryozanpaku have to go against god tier? There are plenty of other yomi members left that haven't been fought yet



I never said that they have their one on one duel next arc. Only that they forge some sort of competitive relationship. Even if you don't like it, _odds are_ she will eventually get taken out by someone from Ryozanpaku.



> Well, that would be an interesting way to end this arc, but I have a feeling that it's probably not going to come down to that. As we have seen in this chapter, it was shown how strong a hold the Silicardo has on that country and why he pretty much has to go to resolve the problem for the princess. Plus, it was shown that he pretty in this arc that he is in it for himself and killed an ally that was financing him and probably YAMI. It was also shown that he doesn't care for what happens with his dicsiples as long as his martial art is carried on. He threw away Radin and created that masked monster that Miu and Kenichi recently faced. Pretty much that fruit eating maniac has made it to where he has to be dealt with in this arc. I have a feeling that if Hongo is finished, Sakaki will have a go at it before they are interupted by a very powerful force. And then we will see just how karma can be a bitch.



Perhaps he is forced to flee after the Elder arrives? The country issue can be resolved without him personally losing at this stage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2012)

The Fist of Goa said:


> Obviously Akisama is going to fight Kushinada, and he's almost certainly already at or incredibly near his peak. He's perfectly capable of competitively fighting her and likely defeating her.
> 
> Yami getting too much hype for no reason nowadays. The way some of you are making it sound is as if the elder is going to have to personally finish off half of them. Silliness.



Well, before that happens, I think that Shigure will get dibs on fighting Kushinada first.  Kushinada wouldn't have asked Shigure's name without reason unless it was in preperation for a future fight.  I also have this feeling that it will be Akisame fighting Saiga since Akisame stated that he knew Saiga well.




> Perhaps he is forced to flee after the Elder arrives? The country issue can be resolved without him personally losing at this stage.



That could be a good possible outcome.  It allows for Silicardo to be a threat to deal with at a later time and can allow for Sakaki to become better as you posted that speculation earlier.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2012)

Its not a matter of "whether or not i like it" preserving consistency in the power levels has to be paramount


----------



## convict (May 10, 2012)

And no one disagrees. The Akisame that fought Gaidar cannot match Kushinada, but who  is to say he will always stay at that level?


----------



## PPsycho (May 10, 2012)

So far we can only be sure that both Sakaki and Shigure are(were?) weaker then Kushinada. We don't know how the other masters would fare against her. And in martial arts it's not only about power level vs power level, but also style vs style. Akisame is a master of ju-jitsu and is most likely the most suitable to fight Kushinada.

Someone asked about the chapter when Kushinada showed her skills? Here it is:
Ch. 9


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 10, 2012)

People underestimating Gaidar and akisame is funny.

Akisame will be taking out the big boob girl by himself just watch.


----------



## PPsycho (May 10, 2012)

I would love to see Akisame do this to Kushinada


----------



## MrCinos (May 10, 2012)

I can see Akisame defeating Kushinada because I think he is the strongest in Ryozanpaku (not counting Elder of course), surpassing himself in the process. Or maybe making it a tie with double K.O.

Always considered him quite a bit stronger than Sakaki.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 10, 2012)

The Fist of Goa said:


> Obviously Akisama is going to fight Kushinada, and he's almost certainly already at or incredibly near his peak. He's perfectly capable of competitively fighting her and likely defeating her.
> 
> Yami getting too much hype for no reason nowadays. The way some of you are making it sound is as if the elder is going to have to personally finish off half of them. Silliness.



*Akisame's nowhere near his peak. *


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 10, 2012)

I want to see Siegfried fight again. 

He is probably Master Class by now ^_^.


----------



## PPsycho (May 10, 2012)

If he was spinning around all this time, he should be.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2012)

The only way we are going to be able to see the rest of the Shinpaku alliance is that if the next arc has the new opponent come at them with followers/men.  The only reason they were excluded in this arc was that searching for Miu was occurring during school days.  Had this kidnapping had happen during one of those extented holidays, we could have a few join up with Kenichi and Sakaki.


----------



## haegar (May 11, 2012)

I do admit lining up akisame to fight kushinada makes sense, but obviously somebody like her can only be aedequately handled by Ma-style restriction technique ...


----------



## MrCinos (May 11, 2012)

If Ma fought her I bet he would be, for the first time, get distracted by his opponent's body


----------



## haegar (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (May 11, 2012)

And then get his ass handed to him  she's old enough to be his grandma


----------



## Nihilistic (May 11, 2012)

Calling a prediction here: during the next chaps Sakaki gets into the fight to revenge Hongo. Most likely shows off some super secret skill reserved for the final duel against Hongo, it almost works, until Silcardo one-ups him and Sakaki goes down Hongo's path. However, just before Silcardo can kill both of them Saiga appears from the back and kills the weakened Silcardo in one hit. Probably retreats taking Hongo along with him.

The basis for this? Accomplishes 2 goals with one action. Silcardo is the ax crazy lunatic, the complete monster of the manga, I don't think he'll be allowed to live like the rest of 9 fists. Second, it establishes Saiga as a tier above one of the stronger members of the 9 fists, as if that hyping before wasn't enough.

Well, that's how I see it. Of course I'd rather like it if my man Silcardo just left and we would see a lot more of his gloating in the future, Still, a brutal end like this is better than being defeated by friendship that would inevitably happen later.


----------



## haegar (May 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> she's old enough to be his grandma



way to take out the fun of a otherwise perfectly entertaining notion 



Nihilistic said:


> Calling a prediction here: during the next chaps Sakaki gets into the fight to revenge Hongo. Most likely shows off some super secret skill reserved for the final duel against Hongo, it almost works, until Silcardo one-ups him and Sakaki goes down Hongo's path. However, just before Silcardo can kill both of them Saiga appears from the back and kills the weakened Silcardo in one hit. Probably retreats taking Hongo along with him.



Dunno, we had some hints that Elder and Silcardo never finished their little banter back in the day so that would be my reason #1 for Elder stomping him rather than Saiga. 

Reason #2 being that considering how much the upper range of the powerlevels just got confirmed to be a wide, wide open tier inbetween low master class, normal master, ryonzanpaku master/fists,  Kushinada/Silicardo and finally Elder/Saiga, Saiga actually just moved out of reach again after making a short appearance: if the kid's increase in power continues at the current pace it will still take some time before we even get close to Miu/Kenichi being able to at least participate in fights of that level by taking on the by now mostly low/mid master class henchmen on a more regular basis. So they aren't up to the fighting level to sensibly participate in a plot mainly focusing on these really uber hax characters yet.

Reason #3 is the plot level itself still remaining equally lacking (not as a value judgement as in "it is bad" - just implying the backstory moves very slowly for the most part). Considering how long this story has been going we know very little about the background, so far, we always got additional info on Miu and such in little tidbits. Undoubtedly the Silicardo arc came with enough things happening to result in some character development for Miu: There's the brainwash and possible late time consequences. There is the way Kenichi saved her, strenghtening their bond. And there is the fact that Daddy briefly showed to save her without her knowing and that can be used to introduce some further little tidbits of info via Kenichi talking to either Akisame or Elder about Saiga later ...

To me it makes a lot of sense that Miu missed this encounter, plotwise, it would be too much to handle for her at this point so yeah, I say Elder, rather than Saiga 2.0


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2012)

Just wait until Saiga and Ogata show their full potential and powers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2012)

I'm really interested to see what Ogata can do as of now?  I recall, he was doing the experiment with combing Sei and Dou ki with Ryuto before the side effects took place after the battle with Kenichi.  I wonder if he is trying something similar with the three disciples he has right now.  Question is will he have that combing technique down when his time comes.


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2012)

Ogata is chuunin level.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2012)

Kenichi 473 raw has been released.

*Hanma Baki Son of Ogre - Chapter 166*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well damn, from the looks of it Hongo had a little left in the tank but Silicardo took the win.  His people cheered for him until Sakaki decided to aura up and shut the party down.  Looks like next chapter it's going to be Silicardo vs Sakaki.  Hongo went out like a boss though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

What exactly is sakaki thinking he can do? He's going to lose as badly as his equal hongo did


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What exactly is sakaki thinking he can do? He's going to lose as badly as his equal hongo did



He'll fight to the best of his abilities.  If he gets beat, then he gets beat.  This will probably mean that the Elder is going to have to step in, and that pretty much will end Silicardo's winning streak.  Hopefully that ass beating will be legendary that those two lolis looking on will tell their children on how they witness their country's "hero" being reduced to a crying child by fights end.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

Lol, ur rite


----------



## haegar (May 14, 2012)

weird. is it just me or is there NO fanservice in this chapter?


----------



## haegar (May 14, 2012)

*translation*: Chapter 201

I am relieved by the fact that it sounds like Sakaki is lazy - I don't see what another round of this could possibly get us...


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2012)

Hongo came close to killing him but ultimately it was not enough.


----------



## haegar (May 14, 2012)

I wouldn't go so far as to say close to killing him. He tried to trick him in the last moment but failed as Jenazad displayed very keen senses and quick thinking about his opponents character. Basically, while that Nukite had the power to take Jenazad down for good IF it fully connected, at the same time it was implied Nukite is a move that normally Jenazad could defend against fairly ok as long as it was performed by one hand only. By doing the double handed feint Hongo tried to achieve a 50/50% chance of victory - but even if Jenazad had NOT read his intentions there it still would have been ONLY a gamble for a 50/50% chance at the end of a very onesided fight. Kudos to Hongo for all that, he did the best he could under the circumstances but I wouldn't exactly say close to "killing". He came close to opening up a viable chance for a successful heavy hit  - which I guess is quite something against this guy XD


----------



## PPsycho (May 14, 2012)

Wow, Sakaki openly admitting that someone is stronger than him. But he probably won't turn down a fight if that's what Silcardo wants. Yet he seems calm in a way. Is he gonna gamble on it?


----------



## haegar (May 14, 2012)

I still don't get it, Sakaki definetely looks like he doesn't intend to fight and thinks he will actually get through with it 0.o


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2012)

Maybe he knows Elder will be there shortly. :ho


----------



## PPsycho (May 14, 2012)

Silcardo would be the first to know that the Elder is around. And if he did know, he wouldn't be around anymore.


----------



## convict (May 14, 2012)

I don't know, Sakkaki's pose:

Chapter 201

Is kind of similar to his pose against Kushinada when Shigure told him Kushinada was hers:

Chapter 201

Add the fact that he isn't releasing his aura and it seems that there is indeed someone else arriving on the scene who has called dibbs on the demon fist...


----------



## PPsycho (May 14, 2012)

Interesting catch. If the Elder IS coming.. oh boy. I'm actually hyped. Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Nightwish (May 14, 2012)

Although very slim, Saiga could still be around watching.

Could jump in if Silcardo  decide to go after his daughter again after he takes out Sakaki.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2012)

That was a dangerous gamble that didn't pan well for Hongo.  Silicardo guessed well but also read Hongo personality well enough to gamble that he would use his damage hand as the real hit and went for the feint.  Sakaki surprised me by admitting that Silicardo was the stronger opponent though I'm now wondering if he will fight next chapter or someone else is showing up next?

Anyway, really enjoyed the scans for the chapter.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 14, 2012)

There is the possibility that Sakaki is calming himself to be able to fight better, as he is a sei fighter and just saw his rival get killed. Seikuken or something coming up.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2012)

Sakaki isnt a Sei his a Dou fighter.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 14, 2012)

Vault said:


> Sakaki isnt a Sei his a Dou fighter.



Well, so much for that theory then


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2012)

Hongo is Sei since they are exact opposites.


----------



## Nihilistic (May 14, 2012)

A part of me fears Hongo rising _again_. The man had his body cracked in some 12 places even before this last blow, yet he still rose up. Hopefully Hongo can now rest. Anyway, yeah. Looks like someone else is arriving at the scene shortly and Sakaki won't be fighting Silcardo. Is Silcardo so absorbed in projecting his murderous intents and the battle that he cannot sense a third party approaching?


----------



## haegar (May 18, 2012)

some good news courtesy to mshalhxh on mangahelpers:



> hello guys i have a really really big news and its this
> 
> W新連載＋Wふろく サンデーS 7月号5/25発売!!
> 
> ...


 


> it said that the ova trailer i think will be out at 25-5-2012 and the second ova will reveal more things about the new series and it also said new series
> check the another big news link and you will understand more


----------



## Idol (May 20, 2012)

*HSD Kenichi #474 Raw Here:*


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2012)

Idol said:


> *HSD Kenichi #474 Raw Here:*



Wow.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't mind that there were some flashbacks, but it would seem that Hongo still has some life left at the end of the chapter.  Damn, the guy tanks bullets to come back to fight while on the brink of death.


----------



## haegar (May 20, 2012)

man I spent half the night lookin for that, great you found it XD begining read


*Spoiler*: __ 



 THE FUCK. I'll be damned. Hongo knows the Kenichi trademark "Hey I might look dead and have lost consciousness BUT NOW I'M GONNA FUCK YOU UP WITH THE ANGER OF THE RIGHTOUS" move" 

people saw that coming though, I was naive I guess 
dat flashback looks also nice


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, at least we can guess why Sakaki took a liking to Kenichi.  His resiliance probably reminded him of Hongo in their younger days.  Though there is still concern for Hongo since he is still in Silicardo's grasp.


----------



## MrCinos (May 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This Hongo vs. Silicardo fight is seriously one of the best if not *the* best fights between masters in HSDK by this point. 

Silicardo will probably win anyway, but only after receivng a serious injury with which he wouldn't able to fight (and win) against Sakaki.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hongo is still gonna go down, but he'll probably injure Sil enough for Sakaki to have a shot at winning. 

But Sakaki will still lose. Sil something like "Ahahaha that was a very hard fight, but truly I am the strongest!"

Then from behind he hears a voice going "Oh really care to test that?"
He turns and it's the fucking Elder.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 20, 2012)

Does anyone have another link? Site is down atm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2012)

Lol, well I'm looking foward towards the 25th since we get the trailer to the second OVA.  Really interested in how that is going to turn out.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 21, 2012)

Hongo just won't die lol.


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Hongo just won't die lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2012)

Lol, Hongo will not go down just yet.  Even Silicardo's face at the end of the last panel expressed it all.  

It would be interesting to see if we ever get a small omake or gaiden just on the adventures of Sakaki and Hongo.


----------



## Space (May 21, 2012)

This is one of the few fights, if not the only fight, I'm actually wondering who will win in the end, although my money is on Silcardo.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlt8oBJCza4&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2012)

Wow, they are going animate that manga story arc.  Nice to see Raichi animated along with seeing the rest of the Shinpaku crew.


----------



## Sphyer (May 23, 2012)

Now I really want to see Hongo defeat Jenazad.

Also, the ova looks really good. Looking forward to certain things animated


----------



## Idol (May 29, 2012)

*HSD Kenichi #475 Raw Here:*


----------



## haegar (May 29, 2012)

dafuq, I wasn running under the assumption this would be over with BEGINNING of this chapter. fucking comebacknojutsu hongou  gotta read dis shit more closely to figure it out. but Jenazad keepin his hands inside Hongou's ribcage doesn't bode well.


----------



## Kenzaki (May 29, 2012)

Jenazad is still laughing.


----------



## haegar (May 29, 2012)

at the very least it seems like he did get that last nukite in but that won't help much. I rly keep my fingers crossed this is not gonna end in a somewhat hurt Jenazad next takeing on Sakaki and then loosing to him thx to Hongou's prepartion/sacrifice - after ANOTHER 5 chapters ^^

SOMEBODY JUST KILL THE BITCH NAO, ELDER; SAIGA; SAKAKI, I DON'T CARE; KILL HIM - *QUICKLY*:/


----------



## Kenzaki (May 29, 2012)

Anyways, it is still one of the best fights in the series so far. If not the best.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2012)

Idol said:


> *HSD Kenichi #475 Raw Here:*



Lol, wow thanks again for the raw.

This fight is becoming very intense to look at.


----------



## haegar (May 29, 2012)

Kenzaki said:


> Anyways, it is still one of the best fights in the series so far. If not the best.



imho it's guud stuff but so far the master disciple muai-thai is still the besto


----------



## hehey (May 29, 2012)

Dat tenacity.....


----------



## Sphyer (May 29, 2012)

Amazing battle

Hongo once again continues to prove why he's known as the God Hand 

Judging by the way it looks, it seems this fight is over and Jenazad is on his last legs after getting periced through his body (although Apachi was able to get back up and put up a last ditch effort when Aggard did it to him). At the very least, I don't see him fighting Sakkaki or anybody else now.


----------



## Kenzaki (May 29, 2012)

haegar said:


> imho it's guud stuff but so far the master disciple muai-thai is still the besto



Apachai vs Agaard?
Kenichi vs Kokin?

Nope.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the scans, MrCinos.

Damn, Hongo showed us in this chapter on why he has the title of God Hand.  But damn, that was brutal on how Silicardo kept digging into Hongo when the guy started the counter attack.  This is really an impressive fight to behold.  Now the question remains if Silicardo has anything left to relatiate or is the next chapter it for him?


----------



## Kenzaki (May 29, 2012)

Full powered Jenazad?


----------



## Gunners (May 29, 2012)

Did Hongo go straight through him?


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2012)

Sweet lord, did he actually pierce him? I find that so hard to believe, typical cliffhanger.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 29, 2012)

Bah, terrible manga is terrible.


----------



## Koori (May 29, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> Bah, terrible manga is terrible.



Agreed, fucking deus ex-machina in our faces.


----------



## Space (May 29, 2012)

^ ^^ Hungry trolls are hungry - please don't feed them.

Conclusion of this fight was great, I really thought Hongo was done for and that that was needed for plot purposes. Guess we'll see how this works out.


----------



## PPsycho (May 29, 2012)

Good guys will win, get over it.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 29, 2012)

So, how long do you guys think this manga will last? I?m only curious, might start reading it in the (near?) future =)


----------



## Koori (May 29, 2012)

PPsycho said:


> Good guys will win, get over it.



That's not what I meant, it's the execution. Cmon, no matter how you look at it, it's a deus ex-machina.


----------



## haegar (May 29, 2012)

@ BlueDemon totally no reliable way to judge imho. I dare say it's easily good for another 100 chaps though unless the author cuts some corners really really short.

as for chap translated and cleaned. hm. Generally, I like Hongou and don't want him to die. However considering how far he went he should die. The organ pull was not unheard of before but seems a bit cheap way out to thwart death :/ 

and the thing with Jenazad's master's words smells of retcon just to make this unbelievable feat believable :/


----------



## Stevenh1990 (May 29, 2012)

Jenezad was the stronger fighter but Akira had the better battle tactics. Shit the author even said in his own manga that even if you are stronger you can lose to someone weaker.
sometimes explosive
Jenezad had his guard down twice by Akira's fighthing style.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 29, 2012)

Couldn't they just outright come out and said that "hard work always defeats a genius"

*cue the raising fighting spirit theme*


----------



## Koori (May 29, 2012)

Stevenh1990 said:


> Jenezad was the stronger fighter but Akira had the better battle tactics. Shit the author even said in his own manga that even if you are stronger you can lose to someone weaker.
> Ch.13
> Jenezad had his guard down twice by Akira's fighthing style.



I take back what I said. Geez, I need to do some re-reading.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 29, 2012)

I said hongou would win.

But dang the dude killed his own master is that some silat tradition? Anyway at least there was a explanation as To how jenezad lost.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 29, 2012)

PPsycho said:


> Good guys will win, get over it.



Hongou? A good guy?

I get how he managed to win, but this is far from being the reason here...


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> Couldn't they just outright come out and said that "hard work always defeats a genius"
> 
> *cue the raising fighting spirit theme*



Yeah but they you ignore the fact that Jenezad has been fighting/training for 50+ years.

I think the authors point was don't let your guard down until they stop twitching, and even then better cut of the head to be sure.

Still I expect Jenezad to still fight Sakaki despite whatever injury Hongo gave him. I mean come on the last time a villain displayed will power hax was Shou.


----------



## Space (May 30, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah but they you ignore the fact that Jenezad has been fighting/training for 50+ years.
> 
> I think the authors point was don't let your guard down until they stop twitching, and even then better cut of the head to be sure.
> 
> Still I expect Jenezad to still fight Sakaki despite whatever injury Hongo gave him. I mean come on the last time a villain displayed will power hax was Shou.



The last chap was supposed to be the conclusion of this fight. If Jenezad still fights on and wins despite being turned into a hollow, that would be bad writing.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 30, 2012)

haegar said:


> @ BlueDemon totally no reliable way to judge imho. I dare say it's easily good for another 100 chaps though unless the author cuts some corners really really short.



So that means this current arc is the the final one or there?s just that much to cover still?


----------



## Kenzaki (May 30, 2012)

HSDK might have 1000+ chapters.


----------



## PPsycho (May 30, 2012)

Considering every major master from Yami will have an arc or mini arc: we still have Ogata, Kushinada, Rahman, Ma Sougetsu and of course Saiga. Plus some comedic fillers, romantic chapters, training chapters. Plus there's still the armed division, the mutants that Ogata is training. Shinpaku Alliance should get some more spotlight as well.

So yeah, it can go on a long time.


----------



## haegar (May 30, 2012)

^that's about what I meant to say though at the time I was careless with the estimate on number of chaps. depending on the length of above mentioned miniarcs at least another 200 to 300 to get even barely close to end, IF all those GET miniarcs, I wasn't aware that was confirmed?

you could likewise try to base an estimate on Kenichi's power growth. Currently he's beginning to scracth up on the very lowest end of master class, if barely, assuming he has to beat Elder to score with Miu ... well to be fair we just got a demonstration in power ain't everything with Hongou... but assuming he gets at the very least to average master level or even begins to equal some of his teachers at some point which still would be a far cry from Elder ... if we do go through all that development at the same pace we had so far it's gonna be long, very long.
 I gotta say though I'm lookin forward to this. Think this might be one of the longest mangas I've read so far and of the longer ones I did it is the one that bored me the least, in fact it never bored me so far 

bottom line: just start reading


----------



## PPsycho (May 30, 2012)

haegar said:


> ^that's about what I meant to say though at the time I was careless with the estimate on number of chaps. depending on the length of above mentioned miniarcs at least another 200 to 300 to get even barely close to end, IF all those GET miniarcs, *I wasn't aware that was confirmed?*



That's just an assumption on my part, based on the pace so far. Several Ryouzanpaku masters vs several Yami masters at once is of course possible(thus making the possibilites of arcs shorter), but it would be hard to execute, since almost every fight of this kind is getting a flashback, AND usually Kenichi is fighting simultaneously.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2012)

I have to say the Kenichi has quite a few years left on it with the story line.  Currently there is the "Rising Dawn" arc to which YAMI's weapon division is looking for something that started that last great war.  In that, there has been the YAMI masters fight with Ryouzanpaku Masters as well as Kenichi showing his growth while fighting some of the disciples from YOMI.  Now that Miu's father has been shown, that is going to have to be incorperated into the future story line.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 30, 2012)

haegar said:


> bottom line: just start reading



Heh, I probably will. Though I already have some other mangas on my to-read list...

...and then again I heard that the manga pretty much degenerated into an ecchi-manga? (just something I heard, don?t know much about the story anyway ^^)


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Heh, I probably will. Though I already have some other mangas on my to-read list...
> 
> ...and then again I heard that the manga pretty much degenerated into an ecchi-manga? (just something I heard, don?t know much about the story anyway ^^)



In all honesty, it ranges from chapter to chapter.  I won't lie, there are some chapters that make me think he trying to promote that he might go into the doujing market, but there are other chapters to where it really nice panel to panel action.  Plus, the man literally knows how to draw suits of armor.


----------



## haegar (May 30, 2012)

no degeneration. maybe ecchi somewhat increase, yes. but so far it stayed true to it's initial pace with power leveling, side characters got their due development for the most part, the main plot line background is still partially lurkin in the background keeping things very interesting, fights are good mostly and well, the ecchi doesn't hurt though depending on your personal tastes there might be a couple of chaps where you go "oke, nice angle but seriously, stop overdoing it" - don't think that takes anything out of it though. 

you can't do anything wrong by reading up at least to the beginning of DoD tournament arc which is where the very promising OVA takes of. Imho, first volumes have a nice charm anyways with Kenichi still being the noob he is XD

I forgot good humor but I think I listed enough 

though I can generally understand the problem of reading lists just NEVER getting shorter, no matter how much you read away from the to do list XD


----------



## BlueDemon (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, I tried to keep the list shorter, but yeah...and finals aren?t really helping xD

That?s nice to hear - and I don?t have anything against ecchiness, to be honest ;D
I dig fighting mangas anyway and them having a good storyline and some ecchi in it (+ good humour) makes my day =)


----------



## Pirao (May 31, 2012)

Hongo, I knew you'd make it in the end, glorious


----------



## Gunners (Jun 4, 2012)

Hongo killed him, lol at his Silcardo's attempt of deception right at the end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2012)

476 was just releasd.

*Spoiler*: __ 




And Silicardo is dead.  Hongo delivered the deciding blow but Silicardo tried to kill trick Hongo into getting killed.  Surprised that Mui gain conciousness and was thought to be attacking Hongo but instead tried to save Silicardo.  In the end, Silicardo gave into his wounds and a civil war is about to break out.


----------



## haegar (Jun 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



trust the author to give even a total asshole like jenazad a semi-decent ending: ma miu cryin for dat prick, smh. there's tanks rolling in hence elder appearance next chap confirmed - he always takes care of the heavy weaponry


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh shi-

Hongo


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 4, 2012)

Silcardo got trolled. 

WB death wise, it wasn't bad. How will the author explain Miu's behaviour as Silcardo gained control of her only for her to appear before Silcardo (still pantless. ) and try to help plug his wound.

Weird.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Silcardo got trolled.
> 
> WB death wise, it wasn't bad. How will the author explain Miu's behaviour as Silcardo gained control of her only for her to appear before Silcardo (still pantless. ) and try to help plug his wound.
> 
> Weird.



I think it was stated in the chapter that Silicardo implanted some programmed behavior in Miu that she would react when she would hear Hongo's name.  The thing is that Miu's personality is to help those in need despite their disposition.  Plus, Silicarod raised her as a disciple so that Master/disciple connection was there.  Aside from that, I don't know what else Silicardo did to Miu to alter her personality but it probably going to be addressed in later chapters.  If anything, Silicardo probably strengthen the bond between Kenichi and Miu durnig her time in trying to have her kill Kenichi.  Plus, it would appear the Kenichi has the dad's approval of him protecting Miu.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't have an issue about Silcardo activating the behavioural change because we were aware of that before, so there was always a chance he could bring it back.

I'd thought like Silcardo that behaviour would have her attack Hongou FIRST then try and help him. So say Hongou dodged Miu's atatck which Silcardo used as a diversion. Then you'd thought she would be concerned, get pushed out of the way by Silcardo, Hongou attacks him again and finally finishes him, then Miu cries over him and tries to save him.

(If you get what I mean, lol.)


----------



## AfterGlow (Jun 4, 2012)

And just like that, Hongo is fine despite "dying" like twice in the fight. Good guys can't die in HSDK, natch.

Terrible manga is terrible.


----------



## Koori (Jun 4, 2012)

I finished reading the whole series from the beggining, and all I can say is:

1. This series is great.
2. If you don't like it, GTFO.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 4, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> And just like that, Hongo is fine despite "dying" like twice in the fight. Good guys can't die in HSDK, natch.
> 
> Terrible manga is terrible.


A distinction needs to be made between dying and a cliffhanger. None of the attacks landed were critical blows because he moved his organs.


----------



## Pirao (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol, you of little faith, I told you all that Hongo would win in the end, f*ck overrated Silcardo


----------



## Koori (Jun 4, 2012)

Silcardo isn't overrated. Hongo himself admits his superiority even after coming out the victor.


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlike in Appachai's case, where his survival really could be described as miraculous, Silcardo brought it on himself. Laughing like a fool and underestimating his opponent till the very end.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

So silcardo goes from playing with hongo and killing him essentially 2 times to being killed himself  

At this rate the One Shadow could be beaten by Kenichi because he's got guts or whatever. One thing i dislike about these shounen manga's if anything. The utter implausibility of the outcomes in order to make a ridiculous point


----------



## Gunners (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't see why people are (the above poster) having a hissy fit.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So silcardo goes from playing with hongo and killing him essentially 2 times to being killed himself
> 
> At this rate the One Shadow could be beaten by Kenichi because he's got guts or whatever. One thing i dislike about these shounen manga's if anything. The utter implausibility of the outcomes in order to make a ridiculous point



^this essentially.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 4, 2012)

^ This manga is not to be taken seriously, it's not something like Shamo.
Just read it for the sake of fanservice or comedy here and there.

Sasaki going tsundere was so awkward


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2012)

Any guesses on what is going to happen next chapter?  With the army coming in to take over and with both Sakaki and Hongo still injured (Hongo with the most damage), anyone thinking the Elder shows up near the end of the next chapter?


----------



## Guiness (Jun 4, 2012)

Terrible manga is terrible.

You wanna kill off kano Sho without mercy but you can't give Silcardo a brilliant death? 

Shame on the author.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 4, 2012)

Haters gonna hate hongou took out the trash.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2012)

See this is what you get when you don't decapitate your enemy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2012)

The question now is how long is Silicardo's brainwashing going to last?  I really doubt Kenichi has it left in him to let another pimp hand fly to get her back to normal and plus he had to have the spirit of Shou help him out with that.


----------



## hellosquared (Jun 5, 2012)

saki is such a tsundere


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2012)

In all seriouness, I am wondering how long the psychological damage that Silicardo has done to Miu will last?  Especailly since Miu will probably be returning to school and will have to deal with that killing intent should it occur during that time.  Plus, Kenichi pretty much went above and beyond the duties of being a puching bag and how much recovery time will Kenichi be allowed before the next big arc.


----------



## haegar (Jun 5, 2012)

In the worst case we might be looking at a KenXMiu romance reset via elders memorywipe  
 In the best, we get Miu freaking out a bit more which leads to some sort of process of working through the trauma (in all likelihood Akisame just so happens to be THE most acomplished psychologist in existence ...) 
Seriously though, it's about time Elder allows and helps her to deal with her past, I mean common she's old enough. If she goes rage mode she can prly take down a low tier master, she's got all the Katsujinken philosophy ingrained deeply into her character as this chapter nicely demonstrated (Jenazad messed her up some more but even he failed to break her) all in all she matured as much as Kenichi except for the fact that she's been continously protected from her past. One might even say had Elder NOT protected her from that the way he did she would not have been as vulnerable to Jenazad ...so I have some hope we're gonna look at something like that soon. Hopefully with a flashback of Miu's mum - I want some more milf fanservice for one and Miu's mom seems worthy of giving Kushinada some backup in that regard 

edit: gonna annoy convict who seems to be in the process of replying by editing some more XD
speaking of psychology: strikes me as odd how it was often hinted that there is a side to Miu's character and way of martial arts that is prone to if not destined to fall to darkness. Where is that coming from? There is no such thing as being born 'light or dark' - The only psychologically viable reason for her to fall to darkness IS her past traumas NOT having been addressed and worked through ? On the other hand we have repeatedly been shown how her well-meaning attitude of wanting to help and protect others has been hammered into her by Elder so immensely deeply that even something like this does not have her go over - well, she had help from Kenichi there. Come to think of it I get the impression in a way she likes Kenichi's spirit of dedication/never giving up cause it gives her hope she herself can get through all that darkness which she at times percieves to be part of herself but doesn't fully understand. While it's time for Elder to step up and give her some intel on the past it's also time for him to step down and leave it to Kenichi and her to work things out by themselves. I wonder if the author will make use of Shou/Hongou in that regard. I can see a meeting with Hongou in that village again which she might revisit with Kenichi after a talk with Elder ... In a way Shou was her reverse mirror image, she had the darkness inside yet was educated in the school of light, he had the light inside yet was educated in darkness ...

k, think I'm done now, sry for tl;dr /edit marathon


----------



## Pirao (Jun 5, 2012)

Koori said:


> Silcardo isn't overrated. Hongo himself admits his superiority even after coming out the victor.



He's overrated because many people put him close to the elder, which he clearly isn't. 

He was superior even though he got his ass whooped by Hongou, ok  He may have been superior technically or whatever, but it's clear he wasn't superior overall, hence why he's dead and lost the fight


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 5, 2012)

Hongou did not whoop Silcardo's arse lol, such overestimation. He struggled to beat him

I think this fight will/has cause a common event on this forum....

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh please people need to stop the wank, even the elder could not have stopped Hongo's attack, it really was dodge or die sort of thing.


----------



## Pirao (Jun 5, 2012)

speedyg said:


> *Hongou did not whoop Silcardo's arse lol*, such overestimation. He struggled to beat him
> 
> I think this fight will/has cause a common event on this forum....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ok, I was exagerating, but he won fair and square, so Hongou>Silcardo.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't see all the negativity over Hongo winning 

Best master fight in the manga in my opinion so far.

Also, Sakaki being such a tsundere


----------



## haegar (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm just happy it's over either way, t was about two chaps too long though all in all pretty epic


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)

Vault said:


> Akira is screwed





PPsycho said:


> That was some intense shit. I don't see how Hongo can survive that, unless there will be an interference of some kind.





Vault said:


> Damn Hongo is getting raped





Zaru said:


> I don't see a way for Hongo to win this alone at this point. Akisame wouldn't be able to, either.
> 
> If it wouldn't devalue Hongo and Akisame so much, I'd love for the Elder to finally appear and show us a serious beatdown for once.
> Imagine SERIOUS Elder.





convict said:


> RIP Akira Hongo. Always the lord takes one of the good ones.





Vault said:


> Sakaki will join the scrap only to also get demolished as well





Kevintju said:


> Awesome fight is awesome, but I don't believe the same secret move will work 3 times in a row to Hongo, so I'm pretty sure he has a trumpcard up his sleeve and will deal a significant blow to Silcardo, but Silcardo will still win in the end unfortunately. After that, I'd say that Silcardo will retreat himself, having suffered a heavy injury and unable to fight Sakaki afterwards.





noobthemusical said:


> Only the Elder
> 
> The One Shadow would probably say something like "Those decades of experience mean shit" while fighting Silcardo.
> 
> Hongo's likely fucked, I don't think he's dead just yet but he's not winning. He did pretty well fighting a dude like 30 years older than him.





Inuhanyou said:


> Kushinada, Silcardo, Elder
> 
> Everyone else is a universe below unfortunately, even the rest of Ryozanpaku and Yomi. These guys were likely benchpressing tanks before they were out of their teens.
> 
> I don't think this is one of those "it looks like i'm loosing for dramatic purposes but actually win" type scenarios, the difference is just too great.





Zaru said:


> Man, what a beatdown. Seeing how Sakaki is on Hongo's level, he won't make much of a difference now either, so who will save the day?





Drakor said:


> Silcardo *did* say he wanted to fight them both, and was even regretful that he may have pissed Hongo off too much on accident possibly ruining his Karate. The way he's crushing Hongo while cracking jokes and still not 100% serious...Kenichi will have to receive training(Elder)/random power up or he'll forever be weaker.
> 
> The best thing for Ryozanpaku side is that Miu got some training from Silcardo and now needs to just further increase her ability





Vault said:


> Yeah, Hongo is getting absolutely annihilated. The really bad thing is that Hongo isn't a newbie Master but Ryouzapaku level yet his getting his shit wrecked like that.





Inuhanyou said:


> What exactly is sakaki thinking he can do? He's going to lose as badly as his equal hongo did





noobthemusical said:


> Although I'm sure Silcardo will win, I wouldn't be surprised if he suddenly went  and *noticed an injury on his back. *It's the type of thing the manga does.



*Spoiler*: _He had an injury on his back alright_ 






 


Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I can't wait for all the people to rage when Hongou beats Silicardo.


Lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2012)

> In the worst case we might be looking at a KenXMiu romance reset via elders memorywipe


Lol, hopefully not.  I would really consider that a slap in the face for the fans that went through this arc.  



> In the best, we get Miu freaking out a bit more which leads to some sort of process of working through the trauma (in all likelihood Akisame just so happens to be THE most acomplished psychologist in existence ... )
> Seriously though, it's about time Elder allows and helps her to deal with her past, I mean common she's old enough. If she goes rage mode she can prly take down a low tier master, she's got all the Katsujinken philosophy ingrained deeply into her character as this chapter nicely demonstrated (Jenazad messed her up some more but even he failed to break her) all in all she matured as much as Kenichi except for the fact that she's been continously protected from her past. One might even say had Elder NOT protected her from that the way he did she would not have been as vulnerable to Jenazad ...so I have some hope we're gonna look at something like that soon. Hopefully with a flashback of Miu's mum - I want some more milf fanservice for one and Miu's mom seems worthy of giving Kushinada some backup in that regard



That's probably what's going to happen.  It going to be interesting to see how Akisame can help, though chances are Miu will let those killer intents from time to time, which is bad for Kenichi since for some reason it's going to be towards him (probably because Silicardo lied to a susceptible Miu that Kenichi was a former lover who broke her heart  ). 

As for the Elder, he is going to have to address Miu about her father and what he has been doing.  Not only that, but now that Kenichi has been introduced to the guy, it's going to be interesting to see where that goes storywise.


----------



## Pirao (Jun 5, 2012)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: _He had an injury on his back alright_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahahaha, priceless. So many people were underestimating Hongou


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2012)

haegar said:


> Hopefully with a flashback of Miu's mum - I want some more milf fanservice for one and Miu's mom seems worthy of giving Kushinada some backup in that regard



Mmmmm...them MILFs.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 5, 2012)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: _He had an injury on his back alright_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am just a prophet spreading the truth.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

When Hongou wasn't defeated the 1st time, I knew he was going to win and we all know the good guys in this manga aren't going to lose(hongou was a "good guy" in this case)... it was obvious IMO. Hence I didn't read the last few chaps till now and sped through them. 

I'll take a break from this and come back to it when a new arc starts.


----------



## 11wongjk2 (Jun 6, 2012)

how the hell can silcardo even move or even go for kamikaze when his spine is destroyed


----------



## hehey (Jun 6, 2012)

Glad it went down this way.... the "power tiers" nonsense was beginning to take hold on this forums Kenichi fans and would have corrupted it beyond repair as it has in the One Piece section.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm actually pretty fine with the resolution, it shows where overconfidence gets you.

But what does bother me is that this probably means that until the Elder fights his Son were not gonna see him fight seriously. Cause lets face it the Jujitsu girl probably isn't gonna fight him.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _477_ 



And the revival of people who should be dead continues, jeez can't some people just stay dead in this manga? Well the Elder coming back and literally blowing away a tank is was so awesome it makes up for it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2012)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> *Spoiler*: _477_
> 
> 
> 
> And the revival of people who should be dead continues, jeez can't some people just stay dead in this manga? Well the Elder coming back and literally blowing away a tank is was so awesome it makes up for it.



Wow also checked on the raw.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you kidding me.  That asshole disciple from Silicardo is brough back.  I thought the mountain of snow dropped on his head a while back did him in.  At least hopefully order was restored in this chapter.  If this is the end of the arc, I'm wondering who is up next from YAMI/YOMI?




Link:
dictionary


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 8, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm wondering who is up next from YAMI/YOMI?



I would bet on this one:


Since he is from YAMI and an a bit old, he might be around Silicardo level too.

But what I'd like the most, it's to see Salaryman and Ogata soon.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think Sehrul Rahman is good enough to be on Silcardo's level. Sakaki had him by the beard and was tossing him around like a ragdoll when they had their skirmish.


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

though there is something to be said for Sakaki takeing him down now that Hongou had all the fun with Jenazad and Sakaki had to sit by and watch 
he's probably close to being on par with Sakaki at best, rather weaker I say... he might have some annoyingly devious techniques though regardless of Sakaki swinging him by the beard - clearly he ain't used to a brawling menace like 100Dan, to others he might be a bit more of a challenge, if only slightly...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not happy with the rezzed prince by the way, he was an arrogant whimp we could have done without - course now that Elder dropped him off he'll be all good and kind an blah - hope he gets to work for Nijima or something as punishment - FOR LIFE !!! how dare he steal paneltime from Elder smh. And to have to wait yet longer for any news on how Elder takes what happened to Miu cause of him using up space... gah.

stupid brat


----------



## Ender (Jun 8, 2012)

wow...guess the elder was there back then...its the only explanation as to how he lives


----------



## Gunners (Jun 8, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> wow...guess the elder was there back then...its the only explanation as to how he lives



Probably, it is not like they don't secretly watch over Kenichi.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 8, 2012)

Radin lives ?

Well it's only a matter of time before Shou returns then, I guess


----------



## Ender (Jun 8, 2012)

^not really...he had an on screen death. Radin didn't  we just assumed he did. 

and yea they do and I guess one could've easily deduced that Elder went after them when he heard about the snowstorm brewing  guess no one did though


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 8, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> ^not really...he had an on screen death. Radin didn't  we just assumed he did.



Who says people die when they are killed ?


----------



## Harlock (Jun 8, 2012)

Sho Kano will return.

He isn't dead.


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

better him than that whimpy princeling ^^

he's dead though


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 8, 2012)

Well this is so very unnecessary.
The guy was a giant prick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't mind the vain prince returning, it was that during the arc he was involved in, he left a sour taste in my mouth with his attitude during the entire event.  Even at the end of the arc, he showed no signs that he was having a change of heart.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for the release.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



So the country's military wanted to restore order but also wanted more power to itself and have less power for Princess Rone.  Interesting that there was going to be an all out battle for Silicardo's body.  Nice that the princess wanted to spare the country an unwanted civil war, but it would appear that colonel wanted her out of the way.  Nice that Sakaki and Hongo stepped in, but the Elder did make one hell of an appearence.  Looks like Radin has had a change of heart but is still spewing that "I'm a king" crap.


----------



## Ender (Jun 11, 2012)

da faq kinda intro was that......i mean jihan's...


----------



## Space (Jun 11, 2012)

The timing of the entrances in this chapter were... untimely.


----------



## haegar (Jun 11, 2012)

oh for fucks sake what a totally unambitionally plotted lame-ass retcon businness, the translation was even harder to bear than the raw 

please, please, please with a lot of sugar on top, make this shitty anticlimatic scene end quickly and let's move on with Miu and what happened to her otherwise I might drop this shit for a couple of weeks


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2012)

The Elder had his Panel time taken away. That dick! Prince needs to get his shit beat again.

Also it seems it wouldn't have mattered if Hongo had won or not, Elder was right there.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 11, 2012)

I still think it's lame that he's still alive smh


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 11, 2012)

The Manga is getting far too drawn out for a long while imo.

Need to wrap things up there now and get the main characters more involved with Yami/Yomi again + Miu and her dad.


----------



## Pirao (Jun 11, 2012)

When you guys reckon Kenichi will get to low tier master level? Another 500 chapters or so?


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 11, 2012)

With this pace, more like 5 thousand.

He really need to have a brawl with another Yomi member.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2012)

haegar said:


> oh for fucks sake what a totally unambitionally plotted lame-ass retcon businness, the translation was even harder to bear than the raw
> 
> please, please, please with a lot of sugar on top, make this shitty anticlimatic scene end quickly and let's move on with Miu and what happened to her otherwise I might drop this shit for a couple of weeks



I sense the hate here.
[YOUTUBE]qFYO43UCMYE[/YOUTUBE]

Kidding aside, I was surprise to have seen the guy back.  As I have stated before, the guy was a prick to begin with when we first met him, he still acted like a prick when they fought, and he was still a prick when Silicardo dropped a mountain of snow on the guy.  He showed no signs of change, and even if it was implied near the end of that arc, his overall attitude covered it up.  It's fine if he had a change of heart, but there had better be one hell of an explaination for it. 

That aside, I enjoyed the chapter either way.



PPsycho said:


> With this pace, more like 5 thousand.
> 
> He really need to have a brawl with another Yomi member.



There are not that many left, unless Kenichi is going to fight the Armed members of YOMI, who tend to come a dime a dozen.  For the Unarmed division, there are Ogata's two remaining males along with Kajima (the One Shadow's disciple).


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm kind of hoping that any one of Shinpaku (aside from Tanimoto, for obvious reasons) will get their shot at those "Titans" Ogata created. I'd really like a rematch between Berserker and Sieg.


----------



## Legend (Jun 11, 2012)

Im hoping we get some answers soon


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 11, 2012)

This chapter highly disappointed me. I'm thinking of dropping this manga like I did with Bleach 

EDIT: Damn spellcheck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm hoping that this arc is resolved soon by the next chapter. Miu's psychological condition has to be addressed by the next arc along with her learning about her father.  Plus, I'm wondering how much of an impression that Saiga left on Kenichi after meeting him.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 12, 2012)

And here I'd been enjoying the arc too. This was distilled turd soup.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2012)

Hopefully the raw comes out soon.  Looking foward to having this arc hit it's conclusion along with the release of the OVA which is next Monday.


----------



## haegar (Jun 15, 2012)

narf, I read the headline of HSDK released on mangateers news updates msg and thought it was already translated. well, no sweat, I am happy you folks provide timely 


*Spoiler*: __ 



so Saiga flashed a goodby to kenichi eh? but it was a goodbye from his true self it seems as kenichi looked a bit flustered there XD
and Elder in tears bout Keni saveing her, rofl
I wonder if Elder just whacked Miu unconscious or it was some tech...
not much to say waiting for the translation


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice chapter. 

Some of the things in this chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks like we'll know how the Prince could be alive and how he meet the elder in the next chapter (He's inviting them to his castle).

The Prince tells them to bury Jenazard's body and to let only him know exactly where.

Looks like some of Jenazard's men want to take down Hongou & co for taking down Jenazard, but the Prince stops them, saying that if they hold a grudge against them, then they hold a grude against him as well (if I recall correctly).

Oh, and the whole "Master teaches the disciple and the disciple teaches the master" is brought up again by the Elder:

Elder: The Master teaches the disciple and the disciple teaches the master..."

Elder: Jenazard... It looks like you didn't learn anything from your disciple...

Oh, and then the last page:

Kenichi: Elder, I meet a certain person.

Elder: I'm sorry, Kenichi-kun.

Elder: Could you...

Elder: Keep this from Miu for the time being?

Elder: Please.


----------



## haegar (Jun 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so it's gonna be Kenichi beeing drawn into keeping this from her? I call it now this approach will backfire some day not too far away ...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2012)

haegar said:


> so it's gonna be Kenichi beeing drawn into keeping this from her? I call it now this approach will backfire some day not too far away ...



I'm going to have to agree on that.  The Elder is playing a very dangerous game with Miu's feeling by involving Kenichi into keep those types of secrets.  At least next chapter we see how the Prince survived and what caused his change of heart.  At least the guy was reunited with his personal loli.


----------



## haegar (Jun 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



who cares how he survived? Let alone bout his loli?  
Let's get this over with I wanna see Elder and Kenichi drink some serious tea - and since we had the student teaching the master foreshadowed I wanna see Kenichi go "Sry Elder but can't do that, I will not keep secrets from Miu"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2012)

haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, are you crazy.  That's probably an automatic memory wipe before the guy even comes close to touching his cup.


----------



## haegar (Jun 15, 2012)

^well, he just did say Jenazad learned nothing from his student, so where would such an action put Elder? ^^
Besides, he ain't Appachai, HE can hold back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2012)

^ Cool thanks for the link.

Lol at Sakaki still wanting to settle things with Hongo in the condition he is in and Kenichi's reaction was pricesless.

It's going to be interesting to see how the Prince survived and how his heart changed a bit.  Silicardo is a piece of work the way he raises his disciples and his attitude on being a martial artist.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 16, 2012)

Hongo would of put the smack down on that fool his tenacity towards marital arts knows no bounds.


----------



## haegar (Jun 19, 2012)

sry for the bump outa lack of patience ...

Anybody else pondering ways to get over the wait?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2012)

haegar said:


> sry for the bump outa lack of patience ...
> 
> Anybody else pondering ways to get over the wait?



Lol, I feel your pain.  I too have been waiting to see if the raw for the OVA comes out today.


----------



## haegar (Jun 19, 2012)

think i rewatched the preview bout three times today. Rly lookin forward to Tenmon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol, when this guy goes batshit, he makes even the Tazmanian Devil blush.


----------



## haegar (Jun 19, 2012)

gonna be epic 

edit: btw somebody just posted on mangahelpers that an OVA 3 got greenlit, was that already known? I am confused, I was under the impression following the OVAs there might come a DofD arc series?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2012)

The raw pics from 479.
*Baki Son of Ogre 279*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Some WTF moments.  Look like the prince learn humility by becoming a cook of some sorts.  We get to see some of Ogata's disciples but the biggest surprise was to see the mask maniac back, though I'm wondering if that was a flashback of some sorts.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess the next arc will focus more a bit more on the Titans then?

Also, the fruit Silcardo was eating in the flashback was also something he ate right before he crashed in on Sakaki's and Hongo's fight.


----------



## Nihilistic (Jun 23, 2012)

So Silcardo got his fruit from a store. That's a shocker.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2012)

So when the Elder and Silcardo fought back then they were friends?


----------



## haegar (Jun 23, 2012)

^ doesn't necessarily mean that, the two flashbacks might be separate moments in time. to me the fight did look kinda serious so maybe there was a time they kinda got along and that changed later so in the end they went at it seriously? I'm more and more inclined to think that back in the day elder was much closer to kushinada and jenazad - I wonder when and how all that fell apart... but seems next op is ogata so prly not all too much development along those lines?


----------



## 11wongjk2 (Jun 23, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> So when the Elder and Silcardo fought back then they were friends?



i thought that was silcardo's master


----------



## convict (Jun 24, 2012)

It could also be that their battle brought the two of them closer. Neither of them  could have imagined that they would be challenged to such an extent by another so later on one may have sought the other out and they may have established a precarious friendship on the pretext of expanding their knowledge of martial arts. Accordingly Silcardo taught Hayato other techniques such as the healing ones.

More likely though they were originally on closer terms but their principles as warriors similar to Yami vs Ryozanpaku led to disagreement and the ultimate brawl.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, while we wait for the manga raw for this weekend, the OVA raw was released.  Very interesting.  The anime pretty much keeps faithful to the manga source.  Really like Raichi voice and how it change when she goes into her battle gear.  I enjoyed the fights and it was nice to see some of the Shinpaku gang get to fight, though if you read the manga you pretty much know what the outcome is.  They actually kept the taunt Raichi does to Kisara to piss her off some more.  Raichi's father was insane with his attacks and it was nice to see the master vs master fight.  Really wanting to see who is up next or if the next OVA goes into the D of D tourny.


----------



## haegar (Jun 27, 2012)

btw: stream link


----------



## kruchy (Jun 30, 2012)

Chapter 480

Shunsui was shot on the left arm(shoulder area)

Poor guy, every time he thinks he's getting close to Miu skillwise something like this happens


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2012)

I think he WAS getting close to her, in some aspects it seemed like he was even better.
Now the original power difference was reset


----------



## haegar (Jun 30, 2012)

rofl. weird chapter but I liked it, lots of nice angels  also some nice training session by Kenichi with the masters, some nimble stuff he pulled there. And Nijima wrapping around Kisara's leg roflmao. Anyways, seems there was a point to be made about having come further and yet still having far to go - I take it this refers to how much story still is ahead of us so I guess it's a good thing. 
Bit annoying though that Miu gave him such a beating in the end. I mean come on  oke oke it makes sense something from Jenazad's training worked on her and she always was miles ahead. Think it would have been nicer if that sparing had gotten as many panels as the master sparring so we could see that she doesn't completely dominate him. - Then again, good for him as motivation.

Ogata sending in three guys and also aiming for Shimpaku sounds promising plot wise...
yeah, ok chapter all in all satisfying indeed.


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2012)

Dat Kisara Ass Panel


So she subconciously still has that training fron junazard which took off her restraints and made the gap wide again


----------



## Guiness (Jun 30, 2012)

I realized just now that this manga is rather unnecessarily long for the type of story it has and the type of plot it constructs.

Still, I find myself reading this manga in-spite of myself. I can't call it good but its not bad either. The mysteries surrounding Yami are so intriguing. So basically, its not on the level of Bleach, KHR and Fairy Tail (manga I stopped reading because of the bullshit) 

They need to show Saiga more I wasn't expecting to look so handsome, so cool... y'know? I thought he would have been shaped along the lines of Hermit's master. He makes westcuts with guantlets the new 'in-shit'.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 30, 2012)

Time for Berserker to make a comeback


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2012)

Really enjoyed the chapter.  So Kenichi is still behind Miu in technique and skill, so what.  The poor guy is going to be constantly under Miu's abilities since she was trained at a very young age. 

Anyway, it would seem Silicardo's training has awakens Miu's abilities abit more to which she now will have to make a choice in the near future on which path she would want to walk.  That should be interesting once she is told of her father.  Another interesting thing that occurred in this chapter was that YAMI/YOMI are now going into action, mostly with Ogata.  It would seem that this upcoming arc is going to deal with Ogata's three disciples, to which we know of the girl and probably Beserker.  I'm interested to see who the third person is and what ability does that one specifically possess.  The girl is mostly for speed, while the other two have probably been trained differently for different aspects of Ogata's research.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 30, 2012)

I hope Siegfried gets a fight soon. Maybe Salaryman too by the end of the arc. But it's very doubtful that he'd have any chance against Ogata.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 30, 2012)

I like Kenichi's slow progress against the masters. Even getting WTF kicked by Apachai and he was back up. Shows he's growing stronger.


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2012)

Saiga is a boss nuff said


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2012)

So any guesses on how Kenichi is going to close the gap between him and Miu in techniques now?  

Anyway, the upcoming arc looks promising as it will probably deal with Ogata now.  I'm really interested to see what his two other disciples can do and how the Shinpaku alliance will react if one of them turns out to be Berserker.  In technicality, that would mean YOMI has the top two of the former Ragnorok group while the Shinpaku has the rest.  

Also, hopefully we get to see more of the Shinpaku presented in this upcoming arc.  I want to see if they have grown a bit since the last time we saw them in action.


----------



## haegar (Jun 30, 2012)

^ speaking of Shinpaku's progress, Kenichi should do a sparring match against Sieg, I mean they said back at DofD he was getting close to master in his counter tech, would be nice to see them go at it like he did with Takeda that one time...

as for Miu, I guess apart from adding Silat to the mix Jenazad's training might mainly have helped her embrace the Dou style more fully? I remember Elder telling her some time back not to be afraid of letting herself go a bit more in a fight but she was afraid to give in to letting her Ki build like i.e. Kisara demonstrated once in DofD, guess Jenazad corrected that. Also would figure she generally got a bit more aggressive in her attack style - Jenazad's style was much about going for decisive points viciously ...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I hope Siegfried gets a fight soon. Maybe Salaryman too by the end of the arc. But it's very doubtful that he'd have any chance against Ogata.



Alright guys, bets on which of the masters will fight Ogata?


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 30, 2012)

Akisame, they both have a scientific approach to fighting.


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2012)

I think it will Akisame, or Ma Kensei.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2012)

haegar said:


> as for Miu, I guess apart from adding Silat to the mix Jenazad's training might mainly have helped her embrace the Dou style more fully? I remember Elder telling her some time back not to be afraid of letting herself go a bit more in a fight but she was afraid to give in to letting her Ki build like i.e. Kisara demonstrated once in DofD, guess Jenazad corrected that. Also would figure she generally got a bit more aggressive in her attack style - Jenazad's style was much about going for decisive points viciously ...



Lol, well it's a good thing she has one of the most resilient tanks in Kenichi to spar with.  I mean damn, he took a beating from her in the last arc and still keeps on going.  The Elder should have at least let Kenichi have a night with his granddaughter for what he went through to get her back.  At least now some focus will come onto Miu's character.




Zaru said:


> Alright guys, bets on which of the masters will fight Ogata?



I'm going with Akisame on this one.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 30, 2012)

I think Kenichi would beat Miu in a fight however as long as the series continues he will lose to her in their sparring matches as he has no real drive to put her ass on the ground.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, if anything, Kenichi did gain a "victory" over Miu as in knocking her back to her senses in the last arc. 

*NSFW*

When he looks back on this in his life, Kenichi can tell his kids that at least once in his life he got some type of win over their mother.


----------



## haegar (Jun 30, 2012)

dunno if Kenichi suffered enough to deserve a full night with her yet - maybe a quick handjob? Though I can't see Elder agreeing to that either


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2012)

haegar said:


> dunno if Kenichi suffered enough to deserve a full night with her yet - maybe a quick handjob? Though I can't see Elder agreeing to that either



I don't think he wouldn't even chance that.  If she were to snap back into kill mode, something else will go snap. 

Perverted talk aside, Kenichi will probably be chasing after Miu in ability but probably has her beat in endurance.  The question is what happens in the next arc when it probably will appear that they will be facing some very challenging opponents in Ogata's disciples and followers.  Not to mention on how Chikage and Rachel will play apart in this arc too.  Add to the fact that YAMI's weapon division is still searching for that artifact/weapon to use, and they'll have to be dealt with as well.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 30, 2012)

Even if Kenichi got the Elder's approval, you know Ma Kensei would film it. The thought of an old Chinese perv watching me and my girl get busy is enough to make me not want her anymore.


----------



## haegar (Jun 30, 2012)

^true. Kenichi would have to bribe Shigure to distract Kensei ^^


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 30, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> Even if Kenichi got the Elder's approval, you know Ma Kensei would film it. The thought of an old Chinese perv watching me and my girl get busy is enough to make me not want her anymore.



So if Scarlett Johannsen wanted you to bang her, her grandfather (We'll just say Sam Elliott, cause he's the coolest old guy on the planet) was OK with it, and all you had to do was let Jackie Chan make a RECORD of it, you'd say no?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 1, 2012)

Is Miu Fortuna/trashmaster level at this point?

Seems possible since she man handled Kenichi, but then again he wasn't brining his A game.


----------



## Neelon (Jul 1, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Is Miu Fortuna/trashmaster level at this point?
> 
> Seems possible since she man handled Kenichi, but then again he wasn't brining his A game.



No, Miu would get trashed easily by Tanaka just forget about her beating a low level master class


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

^ mh, agree, I think that 'range between disciple and low master' is actually something you don't pass through within half a year, not even if you are Miu or Kenichi.
 I mean, both of them have taken on a 'real' master once, and they earned some respect there but it's not as if they were winning. Miu took the braids from the big  blade-wielding guy where Kenichi only managed to block once and get into his defense to try executing Mubioshi but it's not as if Miu scored a win, like Kenichi she kinda surprised the guy and overwhelmed him with an attack more ferocious than he anticipated - think he was kinda dense and arrogant hence didn't take either of them serious. I expect more encounters with low grade masters before either of the two gets into that tier for real. They both are much closer now though which is nice to see...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 1, 2012)

I could see Tanaka being a low Master next time we see him. I mean he suppose to be undergoing "Dangerous/Forbidden training" to increase his skills really fast.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd like for Tanaka at least wound Ogata before going down. Judging by Tanaka's sparring with Kenichi and masters' comment on him, he seems to be going for the "dark side" being bent on revenge. Wonder if somebody will put him on the right track in the end (Kenichi is the prime candidate for this) or he would die like Kano.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 1, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> So if Scarlett Johannsen wanted you to bang her, her grandfather (We'll just say Sam Elliott, cause he's the coolest old guy on the planet) was OK with it, and all you had to do was let Jackie Chan make a RECORD of it, you'd say no?



Honestly, I dunno. If he would be making weird sounds like Ma Kensei then hell no. If he's quiet, maybe.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 1, 2012)

Where is my Siegfried I need him to kick some more ass.

Beserker guy vs Siegfried rematch plz.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah,the latest chapter was bullshit.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 1, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I think Kenichi would beat Miu in a fight however as long as the series continues he will lose to her in their sparring matches as he has no real drive to put her ass on the ground.



I have to disagree.   I never saw Kenichi looked driven to beat Miu since she would be mostly out of whacked or not at full strength.   

I know it was for comic relief but it had facts too.   Miu was purposefully being trained slowly.   So her talent of absorbing information and being at a higher level was higher than previously thought.   

Right now I don't know how big the gap is,   but it is BIG again and strange how Kenichi took hits from Apachi and was sharper and this had to happen.


This manga is strange. The title is History's Strongest Disciple.   Yet he is portrayed as not gifted and sucks at learning martial arts.  He is given the status of hard worker to help offset that.   He is shown signs of progress and then shows how far behind he is by getting his ass kicked somehow.  Talking about wanting to protect Miu and shown not even needing protection, far from it and kicking his ass to boot in training.

 I decided to not look too much at him being the strongest fighter.  But the strongest disciple.  I mean nothing was mentioned of him being history's strongest fighter.  However, it has been 480 chapters and he is still nowhere near Miu and possibly some other disciples.  He really is so far not even the strongest disciple.  If Elder didnt hold Miu back from the beginning,  then I think she could practically make Kenichi her boytoy,  probably sub-master level.  Dont know if you can call her a disciple  then.

I wonder how much longer this manga can go with him at this level.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 2, 2012)

With Miu's small burst of progress, she should be able to handily take out Rimi now, seeing as that's the direction the manga has taken.

Though i have to wonder myself, is she really supposed to be Miu's opponent? Obviously Kenichi has some obvious disadvantages against her, but still...


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 2, 2012)

I hope someone punches Kensei in the face this arc


----------



## kruchy (Jul 6, 2012)

New chapter from Mangateers

Round 983 RAW


----------



## Space (Jul 6, 2012)

kruchy said:


> New chapter from Mangateers
> 
> Round 983 RAW



And spoilers never even had the chance to spoil us! Thanks for the chapter


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2012)

Lol, even though it was a transition chapter, that was enjoyable.

I feel a bit bad for Izumi since it's been a while since we seen her and that she is still hung on Kenichi.  Miu may have been brainwashed but she still has those quirks such as coming to a conclusion that Ukita is still inolved in a love triangle.  Nice to see the group in a casual setting and it was nice to see the return of Kenichi's family.  The father is still as silly as ever and now he knows of Tanimoto.  Looks like that interaction will be interesting when it happens.  Kenichi is set to meet with Ryuuto next chapter so that will be interesting to see what happens next week.  Didn't know that Rimi was a blog sensation, though.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 6, 2012)

Ahh, it's been so long since we've seen Kenichi's family


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 6, 2012)

I had forgotten that Kenichi's mom was a MILF.


----------



## Legend (Jul 6, 2012)

Hanoka is too Adorable

Kenichi's Mom is a hottie

His dad is hilarious

I missed seeing Freya and the girls

Rimi ispek


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

Kenichi Mum on the first app looked like she was trying to seduce him lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2012)

What I found interesting was that Kaname and Takada were agreeing to go on a double date with Ukita and Kisara just to try to bring those two together.  I also found it funny that the alien tries to keep a tight leash on his tech department when it comes to using the internet.  Still, I'm surprise that Rimi was heavy on blogging that she has her own following.  Next chapter is going to be interesting if the Shinpaku group decides to crash Kenichi and Ryuuto's meeting.  Probably that means Berserker will be officially introduced back into the storyline next chapter.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 6, 2012)

Ukita, just stop. We all accepted that you are pretty much useless and don't contribute anything to the story, but encouraging what's-her-face when you should know fully well that she stands no chance? You're an ass!

In more pleasant new: Yay Rimi! grin Also Ryuuto wheelchair-fu is awesome like always.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2012)

I wonder if he will ever get out of that wheel chair or if he is crippled for life.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 6, 2012)

Wait what, Shiratora or whatever was a chick? My mind has been fucked for all these years.


----------



## haegar (Jul 6, 2012)

man, all I've seen of the chap is the cover and I came 

edit: eh? that's the end? somehow weirdly short feeling chapter ... oh well, mum was a good bonus


----------



## Nuzents (Jul 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I wonder if he will ever get out of that wheel chair or if he is crippled for life.



Seems he is a cripple for life, I don't see him getting healed since it is a warning to what happens if you use Dou and Sei together for too long.


----------



## kruchy (Jul 12, 2012)

Chapter 482 RAW from Mangateers:

Link removed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2012)

Very interesting chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



From the looks of it, it seem that Kenichi would like to meet his old friend alone.  Still, it looks like the girls would like to keep an eye on their men as Rimi and Miu end up at the aquarium.  It looks like Miu loves seeing some of the fish there as it would appear that a Sun fish saved her once and the catfish pretty much is self explainitory.  Looks like a showdown between Rimi and Miu unless Kenichi and Ryuto intervine in the next chapter.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 12, 2012)

Miu's over-the-top reaction to the aquarium gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Space (Jul 12, 2012)

I just have the feeling Miu will completely outclass Rimi this time


----------



## Ender (Jul 12, 2012)

^i wouldn't be surprised considering what she did to kenichi XD


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2012)

Lol, well that was entertaining.  Looks like Rimi will be fight for love in the next chapter.

I really enjoyed the relationship between Kenichi and Miu in this chapter about being honest with what is going on.  That's probably why the Elder having Kenichi hold that secret with Miu's father is probably going to backfire in a huge way.


----------



## Nuzents (Jul 12, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, well that was entertaining.  Looks like Rimi will be fight for love in the next chapter.
> 
> I really enjoyed the relationship between Kenichi and Miu in this chapter about being honest with what is going on.  That's probably why the Elder having Kenichi hold that secret with Miu's father is probably going to backfire in a huge way.



I could see that.  This chapter he did say he didn't want to keep anything from her so she could use his words against him asking why he didn't mention about her father.  

Anyways, was a slow chapter, I want to see Kenichi next opponent and I know its not these 2.  Guessing it will be one of the other 2 titan members or both.


----------



## haegar (Jul 12, 2012)

was oke chap, don't mind it's a bit slow paced as long some development with Kenichi and Miu comes out of this - besides, Miu and Rimi exchanging a few blows should be fun next week ...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 12, 2012)

So, started reading this, am currently at chapter 110! This manga is really hilarious and I really like Kenichi?s progress and his way of living


----------



## haegar (Jul 12, 2012)

^lucky you, still so many good chaps ahead of you you can read for the first time


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 12, 2012)

haegar said:


> ^lucky you, still so many good chaps ahead of you you can read for the first time



Yeah, I was quite happy to see there were still so many chapters ahead  This manga is just too great ^^ I think I?ll be taking my time till I catch up with you guys 

And I wanted to ask what manga those guys in your ava & sig are from ^^


----------



## Ender (Jul 17, 2012)

^Nice  how far does it go??


----------



## haegar (Jul 17, 2012)

well, check it out, it has the encounter with that chinese suiken girl going for Kenichi and her dad clashing with Master Ecchi


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 17, 2012)

Lawl, got to the page where Elder said a true disciple is not a human, I laughed so hard 

And tell, can he at least last a few seconds against his masters in these latest chapters? I figure that if not, this manga might still take a while  (and no spoilers, please ^^).


----------



## haegar (Jul 17, 2012)

actually, in the very latest chapters for the first time he did some serious sparring against the bunch of them coming at him with random attacks - though I am pretty sure they held back considerably XD don't worry though, him growing constantly is one of the things that makes this worthwhile  what chap are you at now, can't remember where that was with Elder ...


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 17, 2012)

The OVA was pretty good.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 18, 2012)

haegar said:


> actually, in the very latest chapters for the first time he did some serious sparring against the bunch of them coming at him with random attacks - though I am pretty sure they held back considerably XD don't worry though, him growing constantly is one of the things that makes this worthwhile  what chap are you at now, can't remember where that was with Elder ...



Was probably 190ish, since I?m at chapter 199 now, right when they arrive at the Tournament Island!

Oh, that?s good! But that really means this manga won?t end too soon! That?s good 
But is he at least at the same level as Miu now? Or is she already Master level by the time he gets there?  (don?t answer if too spoilerish ).


----------



## haegar (Jul 18, 2012)

can't answer that in detail but keep in mind that she, too progresses and her level is not fixed, the tournament arc is good, have fun 

generally one might say that by 480s they both are roughly somewhere in the process of moving onward through the long stretch of road in between advanced disciple and lowest tier master but neither is on master level as such yet ...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 18, 2012)

haegar said:


> can't answer that in detail but keep in mind that she, too progresses and her level is not fixed, the tournament arc is good, have fun
> 
> generally one might say that by 480s they both are roughly somewhere in the process of moving onward through the long stretch of road in between advanced disciple and lowest tier master but neither is on master level as such yet ...



Okay, danke sch?n


----------



## haegar (Jul 18, 2012)

^btw since you arrived at the tournament arc you can watch the two OVAs without spoilering the manga as they were dealing with the stuff before the DofD...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm hoping to hear that there is a coninuation with the anime dealing with just the D of D tourny. 

Anyway, any guess on how this upcoming chapter is going to turn out.  I'm figuring that Miu and Rimi get into a small fight before their respective love interest interupt.


----------



## haegar (Jul 18, 2012)

dunno, Miu might realize what feeling it is that motivates Rimi and thus cut the fight short or stop it from happening? I am more interested if the girls listen in on the guys if they resolve their issue peacefully, if they do, Rimuto might reveal something Elder didn't want Miu to hear yet and Miu might realize Kenichi knows some things she doesn't which in turn might lead to a dark Miu relapse? Prly not though, bit far-fetched I guess?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2012)

So any guesses on Ogata's other two disciples show up in the next few chapters if not this one coming out?  Would really like to see who the other guy is.


----------



## haegar (Jul 18, 2012)

doh I'm outa rep for you...nice set update though 

I'll go on a limb and say the remaining disciples will be withheld some time longer, what's up next will concern Miu and have Rimuto and Rimi acting on Ogata's side ... others will be for laters


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 18, 2012)

How he looks with his head between those boobs!

Oh man, this is great


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> How he looks with his head between those boobs!
> 
> Oh man, this is great



Oh wait until later in the D of D arc, that man's teaching will come in handy.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 19, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh wait until later in the D of D arc, that man's teaching will come in handy.



Well, Kenichi already used his master?s "skills" on female opponents 
This arc?s really great ^^


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2012)

Freya has a nice scene this arc, too - dunno why I have to think of her when you mentioned Kensei


----------



## Cromer (Jul 19, 2012)

Someone reading through, IMO, the second best arc in the manga? Way to go dude, the awesomeness is on the way.

And who the hell is 'Rimuto'? I get reminded of Berserk when I see that misspelling.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 19, 2012)

haegar said:


> Freya has a nice scene this arc, too - dunno why I have to think of her when you mentioned Kensei



Cause of her boobs perhaps?!


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2012)

eh? I dunno what you're talking about:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 19, 2012)

Sadly, I?m out of rep for you  Dat 481Cover


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm proud you'd consider repping me for spoilering you - rly, I am moved  - so much I'll let you in on a secret: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



there was two spoilers in there and one you're gonna run into sooner than ch 481   
*Spoiler*: __ 



 cause believe it or not, rack nonewithstanding, I was vaguely referring to a specific scene with Ma Kensei


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2012)

well, there was nothing dangerously spoilerish written in there though. either way, you'll know it when you see it


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah, probably! 

And I so lol'd at this page xD 
Though those "superhuman" abilities of his with the double voice and so on were a bit ridiculous...is that anatomically even possible? 
And 0.0002 % of his strength?! How powerful is that guy?!!?  (it?s better if you wouldn?t answer that )


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2012)

want the smart-ass answer? "powerful 'nuff to make people believe he is 19 ^^" 

tbh, he is the king pin so far as has already been mentioned numerous times I guess but we do not have a proper way to measure him for lack of characters close to his level, there are some few who possibly might be up there more or less close to him but as of yet there is no clear comparison - guess I can say that without spoilering you... in short look forward to him remaining an enigma long time 

(which is a good thing imho btw it would be stupid by the mangaka to introduce the level cap so to speak by defining his level all too clearly - which likewise bodes well for long running story


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 19, 2012)

You?re right, this is a good thing actually. And then that means there?s enough time for Kenichi to learn his 108 techniques 

And as long as the author keeps up his level, I?m very happy with the series running for a long time.

The only thing I could critize would be this "pacifist" thing which we?ve already seen in Naruto, but which definitely works better for a martial arts based manga


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2012)

well, call Sakaki a pacifist and he's gonna bash your nose in and break a few bones for good measure despite the fact he ain't gonna kill you


----------



## kruchy (Jul 20, 2012)

Chapter 483 RAW from Mangateers

ch 6


*Spoiler*: __ 



Miu surrounded by tentacles - I guess it had to finally happen in this manga


----------



## haegar (Jul 20, 2012)

lol what an awesome funchap, hope the talk is also interesting

*Spoiler*: __ 



 he did it, Miu tentacle rape  

edit: btw Rimi has some pretty strong foot tech to push Miu so far that she would lose control enough to push her opponent into the water ...nice fight ...


----------



## aegon (Jul 20, 2012)

My trans is ready:

magic trick


*Spoiler*: __ 



Even if there weren't developments between ryuuto and kenichi, I was pleased to see the results of junazard's training on miu. It seems that the elder never made her develop her dou ki, while made kenichi develop his sei ki early on. Basically she is a lot more powerful now than before.


----------



## haegar (Jul 20, 2012)

^thx 4 speedy work 

13, Miu: " ... a little more"  

edit: feel it is a little unnecessary that Rimi didn't get that Miu only came for Ken as much as she came for Rimuto, but oh well, funny chap even though shame the talk went nowhere - was kinda nice to see Rimuto and Kenichi getting along the way they do though ...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 20, 2012)

Just wanted to say I like Rachel


----------



## haegar (Jul 20, 2012)

yes, I can see why you would


----------



## Gunners (Jul 21, 2012)

Lol at the last page ''There were no developments in the secret meeting between Kenichi and Ryuto''.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 21, 2012)

Huh? It had no more adds than any generic online manga site.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2012)

omg.

they have seriously got to progress the plot now.

all of that, to have them chat another time?

the pacing in this manga is just plain terrible.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 21, 2012)

Well from the Mangaka's point of view the series pays his bills and it is not a certainty that his next series will be a hit, best to keep the gravy train choo chooing.


----------



## haegar (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't mind some two or three slow going chaps to settle into new arc and there are some things in it that might get further development / are worth noting:
- Miu has far better access to her Dou-Ki since Jenazad worked her over. 
- Rimuto/Kenichi interaction while not revealing anything yet points to possible revelations concerning Miu - Rimuto might have chosen not to keep talking due to girls showing up. It also is kinda nice to see Kenichi having matured a bit the way he deals with Rimuto ...
In any case there should be some nice dynamics with the three Ogata disciples having varying positions/opinions towards Ryonzanpaku/Kenichi/Miu ...

Well, and we now know Miu is not afraid of Octopuses


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2012)

Read the scans.  I enjoyed what I read.  Pretty much this was somewhat of a Miu-centric chapter as it showed her advancements with her techs due to Silicardo's training.  Though she still shows interest in making money as she was going after Rimi's shoes.  I liked the Kenichi/Rimuto small interaction as it showed they are still friends despite being on opposite sides.  The upcoming chapters should be interesting since it probably will deal with Ogata.  In all honesty, I don't mind these transitional chapters as we get to see characters that are normally pushed to the side once a large arc starts.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 22, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Huh? It had no more adds than any generic online manga site.


I didn't even notice them. AdBlock is a must nowadays.


----------



## haegar (Jul 22, 2012)

yeah my fault for not having it running XD Guess I just was unlucky having two with sound that overlapped in an annoying way


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 22, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I didn't even notice them. AdBlock is a must nowadays.



This internet person speaks the truth!! 
I?m at chapter 306 now and I?m happy to see that beating the leader of Yomi doesn?t mean Kenichi is stronger than all the others (even though that was a bit odd for me at first, ya know, shonen formula ). But Martial Arts, techniques, and enivronment (Boris ftw!) make up for this, I guess


----------



## haegar (Jul 22, 2012)

Boris is cool  a total idiot but cool


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol Jaeger, this manga can slow right down for the next 20 chapters and you won't complain. Hope to see more meaningful interactions from now on.


----------



## haegar (Jul 22, 2012)

for the record, I complained a lot about the whole prince outa thin air business :repstorm

but generally I feel complaining at end of arcs often makes more sense than when they haven't even properly started yet


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 24, 2012)

Is this the guy that always passed by Kenichi and Miu in the first chapters or so? (can?t find him now). Had to think of him as he appeared for the 2nd time now... xD (but I?m probably mistaken )

And this is what I always ask myself as well:


----------



## haegar (Jul 24, 2012)

dunno bout the guy, he was around a couple of times, but afai can remember not in the beginning? not sure ... you made some good progress btw - guess you enjoyed the cruise ship fight? ... and that panel ... Kensei, you gotta love him, he focuses on the important things in life


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Is this the guy that always passed by Kenichi and Miu in the first chapters or so? (can?t find him now). Had to think of him as he appeared for the 2nd time now... xD (but I?m probably mistaken )



That is Tanaka.  He comes out in the D of D tourny and leaves when a certain YAMI master is revealed not to be there.  He comes back in on a transistion chapter in which he spars with Kenichi.  Some background on him is revealed that has Kenichi asking a certain question of him.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 25, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmmm, can you describe a bit of what the guy looks like?  Because if he looks somewhat like Tanaka then the only person on the description would be Ukita.



Guess it wasn?t always the same guy...

Here?s the first time he appears (4th panel) but he kinda looks like the teacher tbh...

Here?s another one, but he?s not the same...but as I read it, I had the impression it would always be the same person or something and thought he?d become important some time later or something 

Damn, I loled at this page so much  :


And I so anticipated this xD


Oh Man, this surely is a series with great re-read value 

Have you guys kown this series is a remake of Tatakae Ryouzanpaku Shijou Saikyou no Deshi/, a previous series of Matsuena? (you probably knew, but I just stumbled over this fact ).


----------



## aegon (Jul 25, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Guess it wasn?t always the same guy...
> 
> Here?s the first time he appears (4th panel) but he kinda looks like the teacher tbh...
> 
> ...



Hey BlueDemon, I heard a lot of complaining about kenichi's chapters after Boris's fight. They say that the general quality went down the drag and the there is no plot development.
I was wondering if that is due to the fact that they read the manga weekly. You are reading a big batch of chapters all together, so what do you think about the last 100 chapters? 
Is in your opinion the quality so low?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Oh Man, this surely is a series with great re-read value
> 
> Have you guys kown this series is a remake of Tatakae Ryouzanpaku Shijou Saikyou no Deshi/, a previous series of Matsuena? (you probably knew, but I just stumbled over this fact ).



I was surprise when I first learn it was a remake of Matsuena's earlier work.  I read the original work when it was scanned and found that series to be very entertaining in it's own right.  

Really looking foward to see what this coming chapter brings.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 26, 2012)

aegon said:


> Hey BlueDemon, I heard a lot of complaining about kenichi's chapters after Boris's fight. They say that the general quality went down the drag and the there is no plot development.
> I was wondering if that is due to the fact that they read the manga weekly. You are reading a big batch of chapters all together, so what do you think about the last 100 chapters?
> Is in your opinion the quality so low?



I just looked back to be sure (am at chapter 432 currently), but I really wanted to say: "no way!" (That Muai Thai showdown was great!!)
I mean, after the Boris fight we got pretty much lots of new developments, with new fights (Masters & Disciples), some relationship improvement, new info on Miu?s birth and parents etc. etc.

Reading it all together I can?t say the quality went down, but then again, I?m not that hardcore of a reader/critic! My excitement just didn?t go down as I read the chapters, so I guess that means that it was still as good as in the beginning 

Dunno how it?ll be from here on, cuz I heard that some of you guys think it?s pace is slowing down pretty much after the 480s, but till now I can?t complain ^^


----------



## Ender (Jul 28, 2012)

separate

enjoy


----------



## haegar (Jul 28, 2012)

eh what the fuck? facebook to read manga? what is this world coming too?

I decline !

separate

dat Kushinada proudly pushin out her bust 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I will say though that while I am somewhat patient slowly some plot should start to get moving - Ogata is set up as the Yomi Master for this arc and then first thing he does after taunting Kushinada a bit is leave for some mountain training with Atlantis? omg lol. Well maybe Ryonzanpaku ends up doing mountain training, too XD


----------



## Ender (Jul 28, 2012)

facebook?  huh?


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 28, 2012)

Lots of Renka in this chapter and a strong suggestion she'll be involved in the coming arc.  If we get another fanservice/joke fight for her rather than a serious one which allows us to actually peg her level I'll just give up hope


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2012)

Finished reading the chapter.  Very interesting events that occurred.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting meeting deciding the fate of Hongo for the death of Silicardo.  Looks like YAMI has a code it goes by and the killing was deemed justified.  Wow at Mikumo being the one to set the plans in motion to eliminate Silicardo to allow the "Eternal Sunset" plan.  Nice to see more of the Shinpaku alliance, and it seem the Chikage has gotten very confortable with Ukita.  Tanimoto pretty much tells Kenichi what is going on and it seem things are going to become serious from here on in.  Kenichi's resolve is shown as he declares the he will not allows any of his friends die, though I'm a bit worried with Renka and Miu as they were overhearing what was being said and decide to do the same.  Looks like Rimi is going into the mountains with Ogata to train, though I'm probably Kenichi is probably going to the same place as it's a good guess that he will go to his masters in order to become stronger, which means hellish training.


----------



## Ender (Jul 28, 2012)

i want renka to move on damn it  go after takeda


----------



## Rene (Jul 28, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> Lots of Renka in this chapter and a strong suggestion she'll be involved in the coming arc.  If we get another fanservice/joke fight for her rather than a serious one which allows us to actually peg her level I'll just give up hope


I've completely forgot who her last fight was against even. =/

She hasn't really been in the spotlight for a long time either.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 28, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> i want renka to move on damn it  go after takeda



Matsuena loves triangles she's going to keep going after Kenichi so he can carry on having jealous Miu scenes despite Kenichi not reciprocating



Rene said:


> I've completely forgot who her last fight was against even. =/
> 
> She hasn't really been in the spotlight for a long time either.



Rachel was her last and if we're talking proper fights also her first


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2012)

Mikumo is too sexypek


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2012)

Mikumo is too sexypek


----------



## haegar (Jul 28, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> facebook?  huh?



well, you linked some comment page not page 1 and I didn't notice that, all I saw was a msg below the "nonexistent" page one saying "you can read the chapter here(link)" - it redirected to some facebook mangaacc... XD nvm...


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 28, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> Lots of Renka in this chapter and a strong suggestion she'll be involved in the coming arc.  If we get another fanservice/joke fight for her rather than a serious one which allows us to actually peg her level I'll just give up hope



Renka is much sexier than Miu ever will be. It's too bad she's basically fodder...


----------



## Cromer (Jul 28, 2012)

NICE CHAPPIE.


That Miu panel at the end was a bit ambiguous though. Was she agreeing with Renka's resolve, or something else on her mind?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 28, 2012)

I think Renka is above most of the Shinpaku members (Takeda and Siegfried are the only iffy ones). Fanservice battle or not, she still took on Rachel and won. I'd be delighted to see her fight a tough opponent and prove it again. With the way she is determined to join in, this might happen 

I'm somewhat concerned about Atlantis. If she'll get training similar to Ryuuto's, then she'll suffer some horrible consequences.


----------



## aegon (Jul 28, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I think Renka is above most of the Shinpaku members (Takeda and Siegfried are the only iffy ones). Fanservice battle or not, she still took on Rachel and won. I'd be delighted to see her fight a tough opponent and prove it again. With the way she is determined to join in, this might happen
> 
> I'm somewhat concerned about Atlantis. If she'll get training similar to Ryuuto's, then she'll suffer some horrible consequences.



In chapter 483 matsuena reminded the readers about the dou and sei ki because probably rimi will use a move similar to that Ryuuto and Shou used in order to fight evenly against miu's "ki explosions".

Anyway I'm I little tired of this kisaraXukita shit, I'm eager to see kisara's face when ukita will began to show interst for Freya.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2012)

aegon said:


> In chapter 483 matsuena reminded the readers about the dou and sei ki because probably rimi will use a move similar to that Ryuuto and Shou used in order to fight evenly against miu's "ki explosions".
> 
> Anyway I'm I little tired of this kisaraXukita shit, I'm eager to see kisara's face when ukita will began to show interst for Freya.



I'll be interested to see what Rimi learns in the mountains with Ogata's training, though I'm hoping to see more of Ogata's other two disciples.  Plus, hopefully Rimi is not a trow away character after her purpose is done.  

As for Ukita, I really enjoyed Takada's reaction when Chikage decided to sit on Ukita as if it were a common occurrence.  Though it would be nice to see Kisara care for Ukita a bit rather than abusing him from time to time.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 29, 2012)

I?ve finally caught up!

So, more training for Kenichi, I suppose! And the whole thing with Miu?s awakening powers etc. lets me think Kenichi still has a way to go till he?s "needed" to protect Miu (because he has already done it anyway, even if he?s not stronger than her!).

I?ve just always wondered who trains her, because we never see that at Ryozanpaku, but I guess it?s clear it?s her grandfather (since her childhood ^^).

You guys think Rimi?s stronger than Kenichi atm? I mean she?s weaker than Miu, but she?s pretty fast. Would Kenichi be able to cope with her speed (he probably can, since his sense of observation evolved...)?


----------



## Cromer (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think Rimi's stronger than Ken right now, no. She may be faster, but he's reacted to people who quite frankly shit on Rimi's speed. And he's the durability beast of the disciple class fighters in this manga.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 30, 2012)

I doubt rimi can beat ryuutu, serious Kenichi would shit all over her.
Time for  Renka to hit some spotlight tired of Miu's blonde mug.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd rather have more of Miu and Ken's mugs 

Kenichi more specifically, i want another Kenichi fight


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 31, 2012)

I need some more super seigfried it's been to long.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 31, 2012)

TITS TITS

TITS


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 31, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I need some more super seigfried it's been to long.



Indeed. I enjoy his music.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2012)

Chapter for 485 is out.

smother/crush it with superior power


*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting Honoka cover.  It the Shimpaku Alliance on a date.  Ukita ask Kenichi for advice on girls since he is close with Miu, while Miu is giving advice to Kisara on her upcoming date.  Shiba returns and it looks like Ukita's thunder was taken by Kisara's second in command.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay maybe my memory is just bad but... who the hell is Shiratori?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Okay maybe my memory is just bad but... who the hell is Shiratori?



That's Kisara's second in command when she had her own gang.  He pretty much joined the Shinpaku Alliance when she joined.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 4, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Okay maybe my memory is just bad but... who the hell is Shiratori?



I thought the same thing reading the chapter..


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 4, 2012)

I've always liked Shiratori since the early parts of the manga but did feel saddened that he never seemed to get much development despite having a design that appealed to my tastes . Only time he was actually about to fight Kenichi, he was stopped so Kisara could do it personally, which was a shame and he's basically just been in the background the whole time.

Anyways, I'm enjoying his long awaited and extremely unexpected development finally...


----------



## Koori (Aug 4, 2012)

And this, guys, is called "cockblock".


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 4, 2012)

Koori said:


> And this, guys, is called "cockblock".



Huge cockblock. Poor Ukita is not only a punching bag in fights but in romance as well. It's strange though, why the hell is Shiratori appearing now?


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe the author finally feels like he needs development and he's going to have a huge roll to play from now on 

Probably though, he's being introduced just to give Ukita more development towards Kisara later. If this is really going to stick on the route of it being the Titans/Kensei arc then I wouldn't be surprised if former Ragnarok members go toe to toe with them. Would actually be great to see Sieg/Kisara/Takeda/Freya and perhaps Hermet get in on the action too. But yeah, Ukita's probably gonna get some more development outside of romance hopefully though. He needs to start kicking ass for a change.


----------



## haegar (Aug 4, 2012)

Prly Kisatori, over the naguish of having been forgotten by both the author and Kisara has gone and become a Yami Spy at Shinpaku 

aprt from this extremely deep theory I got nothing and thus am not sure if I needed to be reminded of his existance ...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 4, 2012)

What in the name of balls is going on? Shiratori was always basically serving as Kisara's butler, way before Kisara even joined Shinpaku alliance, never actually having any real strength.

Maybe the TN is right and he really is one of the Titans


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 5, 2012)

Takeda x Freya MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!!


----------



## haegar (Aug 5, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Takeda x Freya MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!!



I second that shit


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 6, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> What in the name of balls is going on? Shiratori was always basically serving as Kisara's butler, way before Kisara even joined Shinpaku alliance, never actually having any real strength.
> 
> Maybe the TN is right and he really is one of the Titans



Would be surprising, as we?ve never seen him fight...
And would any of the shadows correspond to his figure?



Blitzomaru said:


> Takeda x Freya MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!!



Yeah, he should be with a girl that?s returning his feelings  And at least someone should get together already


----------



## haegar (Aug 12, 2012)

ah that kinda made up for all the chapters lacking this week, thx


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 12, 2012)

Bowling game had to be interupted.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2012)

Chapter 486 is out.  Poor Ukita.

 Yammy killed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, geez I feel sorry for the guy.  It's bad enough to be outdone by your peers, but to be told by the girl you love is going to protect you, ouch.  Nice chapter with some Ukita developement along with some Rimi training.


----------



## haegar (Aug 17, 2012)

if it hadn't been for that last thought to himself Ogata would actually have seemed like a kinda cool master in this chapter 

So I'm beginning to think it's a good sign so much time is spent with the Shinpaku folks - looks like at the least Ukita is up for some training and development too. Kinda funny how out of all those planed date pairings Takeda and Freya still are the best fit ...


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 17, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Chapter 486 is out.  Poor Ukita.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Ukita. He should find himself an S-class master already  But I guess he?ll remain forever the fodder one xD

And that Rimi...can?t wait for her to be obliterated ♥


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2012)

haegar said:


> if it hadn't been for that last thought to himself Ogata would actually have seemed like a kinda cool master in this chapter
> 
> So I'm beginning to think it's a good sign so much time is spent with the Shinpaku folks - looks like at the least Ukita is up for some training and development too. Kinda funny how out of all those planed date pairings Takeda and Freya still are the best fit ...



Lol, the interesting thing is how the mangaka is going to introduce a new master to train Ukita.  I mean, if you were to look at the recent chapter, Ukita's most useful technique was taught to him by Chikage instead of a master.


----------



## haegar (Aug 17, 2012)

Well Chikage is pretty badass for some loli


----------



## Ender (Aug 17, 2012)

chikage for master  :ho  I'm sure Mist would approve 


also, I feel for Ukitake man :/ being the odd guy out...but miu makes a great point.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> chikage for master  :ho  I'm sure Mist would approve
> 
> 
> also, I feel for Ukitake man :/ being the odd guy out...but miu makes a great point.



Lol, true but in all honesty Ukita is going to have to find a master at least at James Shiba's level if he's going to improve greatly.  Also, Rimi's training was fun to look at, despite Ogata wondering why she was wearing what she was wearing.


----------



## kruchy (Aug 24, 2012)

Bankai at some point during his fight against Lisa


*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF? A hitman?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2012)

kruchy said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lol, again thanks for the chapter.  That Shigure fanservice.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Ukita.  The guy doesn't have a master like Kenichi and then is told what he is by James Shiba.  Hopefully the guy improves since it's sad that he is the only one in the group that has not gone up a level in skill.  Also, poor Kisara for her to get that amount of attention.  So now the there is a small amount of down time availible for Kenichi, the masters decide to step up his training.  Interesting notion that the Elder made about Silicardo's death and how it may be part of YAMI's goal.  Really looking foward to the next chapter.


----------



## haegar (Aug 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 yeah, who is the assassin and who is he after? Kushinada might still be vengeful towards the old man but surely she wouldn't resort to such low-life methods? must be something else than yami at play here ...

Something is wrong with Shigure btw - not that I mind the service but she didn't slice Kensei for lifting her kimono? 0.o wtf?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2012)

haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, you have to remember that they are on downtime after the Silicardo incident, so they are probably allowed to let their guard down a little. 

It's interesting to see how this chapter was again about Ukita.  Hopefully this is a sign that he'll get a master that will train him a few levels up on his skills.


----------



## haegar (Aug 24, 2012)

Chikage should acknowledge Ukita needs a serious work-over and ask her master to give him extra lessons, that way we'd get more godlike cleavage


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 24, 2012)

haegar, your sig is a bit confusing 

Ukita gonna lose, amirite? Or will he amaze us with some amazing will/love power? ^^

The old man is on to something - hopefully they?ll be prepared for what Yami has in store next. And what?s with the assassin? (I guess he?s one at least, but it might be some other surprise...).


----------



## haegar (Aug 24, 2012)

^ better? 

he's got a mean gun, gotta be an assasin


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 24, 2012)

The assassin guy is probably after Shiratori, interrupting their battle. They seemed particularly pissed off at him back then.
Without his interference Ukita is pretty much doomed... they might work together against him though.


I like how Miu is being softer on Kenichi now and she was called out on it :3 Also dat Shigure


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 24, 2012)

haegar said:


> ^ better?
> 
> he's got a mean gun, gotta be an assasin



...yeah, a bit better - but what?s wrong with that gurl anyway? Forgot to take her epilepsy pills, or what?!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2012)

Who the hell would send an assassin to Kenichi/Miu? Surely Yami wouldn't resort to such tactics.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 24, 2012)

Most likely Shiratori dies this arc possible though for Miu, Kenichi, Ukita or kitty to be shot though.
Miu being shot would feel like a repeat "her life is in danger" unless the Elder rages.
Kenichi being shot won't feel as dramatic and Ukita/kitty dying would be a wicked plot twist.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 24, 2012)

When is kenichi going to tap that 

also, kenichi should be shot next chapter


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 24, 2012)

I predict Ukita loses, but it impresses Kisara to see he genuinely likes her. Akisame will agree to train him a bit as well since it will also benefit Kenichi to have a male sparring partner.

Shiratori dies soon. Until now he's one nothing but take up panel space, so why give him screen time after 485+ chapters?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2012)

Lol, what's this with wanting to have Shiratori die.  I know he's a background character but his presence is causing Ukita to want to train more, so why kill off the motivation.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 25, 2012)

It seems I'm the only one who likes Shiratori


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2012)

No one likes the rose clone we have seig


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 25, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> It seems I'm the only one who likes Shiratori



...I don?t _dis_like him, but having in the story now (taking up panel time like somebody said) is just unnecessary in my opinion


----------



## aegon (Aug 25, 2012)

No comments on what James Shiba said? He was awesome in this chapter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2012)

aegon said:


> No comments on what James Shiba said? He was awesome in this chapter.



Lol, I hope we see more of that guy.  He has the best barbs between him and Akisame.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 31, 2012)

chapter is out


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm guessing one of the master's intervenes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2012)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> chapter is out
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for the link.

Very interesting chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



So the secondary characters are getting some developement for this chapter.  Rimi is still training with Ogata but still wears that swimsuit.  Look's like more emphasis will be placed on Miu's waken Dou and I'm looking foward to see how that situation is played out.  Ukita was defeated but it seems that Shiratori is there for Kisara's sake and not for her love life.  I'm hoping for someone to help out next chapter if Ukita is going to survive that.


----------



## haegar (Aug 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 dunno, he could just use the killer as an impact cushion 

if it goes really really cheap Shiratori will sacrifice himself for Ukita as the later showed a greater will to save Kisara than he himself in that moment ...

dunno what the Dou angle is here, oke I get Miu still has some aggression issues, but what about Rimi? Is Ogata gonna turn her into Rimuto experiment #2? Or did she have a Dou Ki to begin with but has not yet awoken it?  




edit:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 on second thought, the perfect chance for James Shiba to catch Ukita and start training him a bit, too


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 31, 2012)

Ukita is a _man_ amongst men


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2012)

haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ogata going to use his three disciples for that insane experiment on combining the two ki's.  Sadly I tend to fear the fate of the three since the end results are either being wheelchair bound or dead.  Still, the chapter was enjoyable to read and I'm happy that Ukita is getting some panel time.




Also, Dat Junko sig.


----------



## haegar (Aug 31, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Ukita is a _man_ amongst men





he better do a better landing than Ichiya upon hitting ground


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 31, 2012)

I think its time for that Clark Kent looking guy to return, he will save Ukita and show he has grown since his sparing match vs Kenichi... maybe he will even take on Ukita as a student.


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2012)

Ukita you glorious bastard


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 31, 2012)

Ogato is a pretty cool Master actually. 

So does Atlanta like him or is she just trying to get brownie points by wearing the swimsuit lol, he seems to not care at all what she wears.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Ogato is a pretty cool Master actually.
> 
> So does Atlanta like him or is she just trying to get brownie points by wearing the swimsuit lol, he seems to not care at all what she wears.



Lol, it's her quirk (aka, mangaka's excuse to show off her body ).  She pretty much wants Ryutto and was very expressable about the guy being the only one to see her nude.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 1, 2012)

"Of course, it's because I thought Kensei-sama would be plea-"

*gets thrown off a cliff*


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2012)

Ukita has some balls.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 1, 2012)

Cromer said:


> "Of course, it's because I thought Kensei-sama would be plea-"
> 
> *gets thrown off a cliff*



He seems to always do that - probably doesn?t want to give in to his pedo tentations 

And what?s this about Dou Ki now? Miu always was a Dou type martial artist, so what exactly did her grandfather want to seal? Having Dou doesn?t necessarily mean you are a killing fist, but Miu seems to be tempted by the killing fist. I guess her training with Ja**** (sp? ) awakened her vicious nature...

And damn, Ukita, you?re giving it your all! Wonder what?s gonna happen next ^^


----------



## kruchy (Sep 7, 2012)

New chapter

Chad was unable to _see_ the hollow 

And we have at least one really shocking reveal


----------



## Ender (Sep 7, 2012)

my head....where did it go......O_o......


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay, I legit lol'd.


----------



## Ender (Sep 7, 2012)

biggest f-en plot twist since the beginning of the manga....


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow my penis is confused now.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Sep 7, 2012)

I must admit this caught me off guard. I considered it an option a long time ago, but then forgot about it.

Also this seems to be the beginning of the Ukita harem, which I am ok with (though I get the feeling that he will be completely oblivious... IE he will think Shiratori is still a guy, when we know that's not the case. It should be interesting).


----------



## haegar (Sep 7, 2012)

0.o

er... 


0.o

smh.

well, Shiba sensei was enjoyable character as usual - even with the surprise I still don't see the point in giving panel time to Shiratori outa nowhere but oh well


----------



## Space (Sep 7, 2012)

That took me totally off guard, can't believe noone brought the possibilty up here. Must be one of the best twists so far, even though its value is not significant.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 7, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> biggest f-en plot twist since the beginning of the manga....



Lol yeah 



Lord Omnicent said:


> I must admit this caught me off guard. I considered it an option a long time ago, but then forgot about it.
> 
> Also this seems to be the beginning of the Ukita harem, which I am ok with (though I get the feeling that he will be completely oblivious... IE he will think Shiratori is still a guy, when we know that's not the case. It should be interesting).



Considering your nickname (even if misspelled, if you wanted to write the word I?m thinking of at least ), it?s unnatural for you NOT to have known that 
I don?t want to say that I thought about it in hindsight, but there may have been some situations where I might have found something fishy...don?t know...but don?t think I ever thought of Shiratori as a girl xD
And now Ukita knows she?s a girl. And even though she knows Kisara doesn?t dislike him at least, she still wants to go for Ukita 

And this thing with Miu?s ki...guess it will be addressed by the Master in the near future...

Damn that Shiba and his people "who don?t have" the talent. Hard work ftw xD


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 7, 2012)

This reveal...


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2012)

Goddamn trap 

What's shiratori's voice like in the anime?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2012)

Horree fuuuckeerruuu


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 7, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Goddamn trap
> 
> What's shiratori's voice like in the anime?



Junko Minagawa -
Cornelia from Code Geass.
Ryuuou from Tsubasa Chronicle.
Ayaka from Negima.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Sep 7, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Goddamn trap
> 
> What's shiratori's voice like in the anime?



it sounded male lol

If it wasn't for the anime i probably wouldn't have been so surprised by this.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 7, 2012)

OMFG!!!

best twist ever! M night shamalan would learn a thing or two...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 7, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Goddamn trap



More like "reverse trap"

Normal traps are guys who look like girls, reverse is the reverse


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 7, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Goddamn trap
> 
> What's shiratori's voice like in the anime?





Inuhanyou said:


> More like "reverse trap"
> 
> Normal traps are guys who look like girls, reverse is the reverse



More like a "good" trap  Now THAT?S a trap I wouldn?t mind hitting on me 



Scarlet Plague said:


> Junko Minagawa -
> Cornelia from Code Geass.
> Ryuuou from Tsubasa Chronicle.
> Ayaka from Negima.



Now, there we have it....you guys should have guessed...but yeah, one doesn?t think Goku or Luffy are girls just cuz their VO is woman... (when I found out about Goku?s VA, my world was turned upside down a little bit xD)


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2012)

Fucking Plot twist, i dont know how to feel, i hated shiratori a few days ago but but but


----------



## Vault (Sep 7, 2012)

Everyone hated Shiratori just a week ago


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 8, 2012)

What?  Wait...what?!  Just...I don't even know where to start on that twist.  I still hate Shiratori for being overprotective AND taking Kisara's man.  My heart has settled.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 8, 2012)

Man, Shiba is the definition of a Chaotic Neutral character...

Anyway, didn't expect that in the least. She should have had broader shoulders though when she took the towel off. Really seems like a retcon otherwise


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2012)

Of course it's a retcon. Check this out. Those fucking shoulders


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 8, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Of course it's a retcon. Check this out. Those fucking shoulders



80's shoulder pads, remember those?


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 8, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Of course it's a retcon. Check this out. Those fucking shoulders



Shes like Kugayama from Beelzebub.
Check this out
"I've also got shoulder pads and shoes that increase height"

So its no retcon just the same method in hiding their gender.
Simply used pads.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 8, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Shes like Kugayama from Beelzebub.
> 41
> "I've also got shoulder pads and shoes that increase height"
> 
> ...



You got ninja'd, my friend 



BlueDemon said:


> 80's shoulder pads, remember those?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2012)

Lol, I loved the chapter.  Really didn't see that one coming.  I'm still looking through past chapters to see if it was evident that there were hints that Shiratori shown some female qualities.  Very enjoyable chapter since Ukita got some panel time to shine.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 8, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> You got ninja'd, my friend



I got Nardo'd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2012)

Hopefully we'll be seeing James Shiba more in the future.  Lol, he scolded Akisame about Kenichi's training yet it was Kenichi who set him straight about him being the one willing to take that path for those he cared for.  Looking to see what next week brings.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 9, 2012)

This is probably the only manga where I consistently enjoy the 'filler' chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2012)

I probably should have seen that coming...but still, Shiratori's a woman?! :S


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 9, 2012)

I know right?

Traps everywhere.
Dem Japanese.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 13, 2012)

is out.


----------



## Ender (Sep 13, 2012)

i'm surprised it took that long for this to be posted  i read it a while ago.

yaaay kushinaaaaa :33 She's Shinpaku


----------



## haegar (Sep 13, 2012)

stupid cleaner putting all that blur on mikumo's nipples :/ *sulks*


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 13, 2012)

haegar said:


> stupid cleaner putting all that blur on mikumo's nipples :/ *sulks*



Well, it looks even more "nipply" that way, tbh 

And Kushinade is so cute


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 13, 2012)

Mikumo's boobs could crush coconuts. They're huge! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



BERSERKER IS BACK!!!


----------



## Prinz Porno (Sep 13, 2012)

Siegfried vs Berserker round 2 fight!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol, really enjoyed the chapter.  Looks like YOMI knew where the Shinpaku alliance headquarters is but doesn't care to attack it again.  It's very interesting on how many friends Kenichi has made in YOMI despite that disciple organization wants to kill him.  I really enjoyed Kenichi's reaction at the end on wanting to end how YOMI is using their disciples.   Also enjoyed Ukita's predicament with his women, despite him only having eyes for Kisara.

Nice to see Berserker back.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 13, 2012)

About time they revealed him.

Took them forever to reveal Berserker when it was obviously him in the silhouettes.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 13, 2012)

Siegfried better take out the trash this time, i will be very upset if Kenichi or Hermet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) takes beserker out.


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2012)

Mikumo i love yooooou Ultimate MILFpek

Kushinada is tooo adorable, her and Kenichi's sister should be friends

Ukita is a pimp, Freya should just give up and go with Takeda

Berserker is back, im guessing he will be Kenichi's next opponent

I dunno where Kajima is

Rachel may defect soon im guessing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Siegfried better take out the trash this time, i will be very upset if Kenichi or Hermet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) takes beserker out.



Well, Ogata has three disciples under his wing, so even if Siegfried doesn't get Beresrker, he might get the other guy to fight.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 13, 2012)

Omake is out as well!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 13, 2012)

I get the feeling like some bad shit is about to hit the fan.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 14, 2012)

I wonder who Berserker's master is.

I know Saiga's disciple is the one-eyed brat, who for some reason we didn't see this chapter.

Ah well. They keep stretching this manga like bubble gum.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 14, 2012)

Berserker's trainer is Ogata. The other shadowy figure is also Ogata's disciple.
They're from the Titan group along with Rimi really, but it seems they're all being lumped together now.

I, too, really hope Siegfried gets a rematch with Berserker.


----------



## Ender (Sep 14, 2012)

Berserker's gonna be a huge contender to fight. He was already super-tough b4 he learned Martial Arts. And Ogata is good at teaching disciples.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh, didn?t even realize it?s THAT Berserk (2nd Fist of Ragnarol), lol...
Yeah, that guy must be a beast, now that he?s a proper disciple....o.0


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 14, 2012)

Way to make an entrance.

Catching a Shuriken with your teeth bending it per bite and blowing a bubble and that casually.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2012)

Kenichi to rape berserker  I want him to hurt


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 14, 2012)

No Siegfried needs his revenge fuck kenichi.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2012)

But they are going to nerf Seig  Didnt the masters says he was.the closest to Master class or something? Fuck his tlent, berserker should get stomped.


----------



## blueblip (Sep 14, 2012)

Vault said:


> But they are going to nerf Seig  Didnt the masters says he was.the closest to Master class or something? Fuck his tlent, berserker should get stomped.


I think they said he's near master class in his skill for taking/avoiding hits, but that's it. But considering he didn't even flinch crashing into the ground after jumping off a plane, that's a given


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 14, 2012)

*Calling people master class when they clearly aren't is a joke/exaggeration used often in this series. *


----------



## aegon (Sep 14, 2012)

Did you notice that both berseker and the other shadow guy had a yomi emblem?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 15, 2012)

Siegfried jumped out of plane, dodged Missiles, and landed safely. He did all that plus he was crazy tied from being awake i think 3 days. 

That was all like what 200+ chapters ago, Super Siegfried would put the hurt on Beserker.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 15, 2012)

It seems he isn't at all angry at Hermit either.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 16, 2012)

Rimi was trained just to have speed, Berserker is probably going to be just power or something like that, in which case Seigfried would be a perfect match for him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2012)

Here some news on the upcoming OVA.  It's been reported to come out Nov.16 2012.  It will be dealing with Eclair/Sakaki.


----------



## haegar (Sep 20, 2012)

woa yeah, that's so cool, that's gonna be a fun ep ... the more I look at this the higher my hopes get that they are trying to push things with the OVAs before launching a season2 at some point ...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 21, 2012)

No offense, but you're like a week late on this....


----------



## Jack477 (Sep 21, 2012)

Akira is screwed


----------



## kruchy (Sep 21, 2012)

New chapter

staying alive


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like next chapter will be Kensei's disciples vs. Shinpaku Alliance


----------



## perman07 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm getting a dangerous vibe from that thin guy. I expect he will one-shot a bunch of shinpaku guys to show him off next chapter


----------



## Space (Sep 21, 2012)

So it seems the author thinks Kenichi was almost catching up to Miu's level and decided to let her get a boost in her skills. This feels alright with me, because it means Kenichi will can grow much stronger from now on as well. Can't wait to see the fights next chapters.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Pretty good chapter, the next chapter is going to be awesome.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 21, 2012)

For the love of all that is holy let Kenichi stomp Berserker or this new kid.


----------



## Vault (Sep 21, 2012)

New kid is probably going to solo Miu and Kenichi while Berserker stomps the rest for hype reasons.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2012)

Interesting turn of events in this chapter.  So Miu is going to have to go into extra training for her body to handle her awaken Dou abilities.  Kenichi is leaning some more move by Ma and the Elder has order his granddaughter not to release her Dou ki.  It nice to see Berserker again but the new guy's eyes seem very creepy.  Looks like the Shinpaku alliance is going to be in a very hard fight next chapter.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 21, 2012)

Vault said:


> New kid is probably going to solo Miu and Kenichi while Berserker stomps the rest for hype reasons.



You think? Would be a bit underwhelming...:/



PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting turn of events in this chapter.  So Miu is going to have to go into extra training for her body to handle her awaken Dou abilities.  Kenichi is leaning some more move by Ma and the Elder has order his granddaughter* not to release her Dou ki*.  It nice to see Berserker again but the new guy's eyes seem very creepy.  Looks like the Shinpaku alliance is going to be in a very hard fight next chapter.



Didn?t he say she should? Because doing things halfway does more harm than good?

And yeah, we shall see how they?ll fare against those two. What?s with the other guy?s eyes, though?


----------



## haegar (Sep 21, 2012)

well, looks like about a dozen chaps of veritable gang-bang incoming, I like


----------



## Ender (Sep 21, 2012)

the new guy's eyes seem deprived of light. i wonder if he was trained in sensory deprevation...to develop his detection levels to the max ....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> You think? Would be a bit underwhelming...:/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking about that.  He reminds me of Tirwat with being cold and calculating with the eyes to match.  I have a feeling that this guy goes for the kill instead of the fight while Berserker is probably the opposite.  Either way, it looks bad for the gang since they'll be fed to these two just to show off what kind of fighters they are.  Hopefully some of the more advance members of the Shinpaku can hold up against them.  I'm expecting Ukita to get KOed next chapter, poor guy.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 21, 2012)

Berserker and the new guy will stomp everyone until Miu goes nuts again and bitch slaps someone >_>


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> Berserker and the new guy will stomp everyone until Miu goes nuts again and bitch slaps someone >_>



Sadly, why do I feel that Kenichi will be the one ending up feeling it.


----------



## haegar (Sep 21, 2012)

I dunno Tirawit turned out to be relatively pure at heart for a yomi, this guy here though I think is the real deal, I see the eyes not as cold in terms of mere calculation but rather ruthlessness and maybe sadism even. I think he likes to hurt his opponents and goes for the painful kill - I also think he is the main dude being stronger than berserker ... everybody was hyped about berserker returning, there's bound to be some twist here and I think a new antagonist diisciple would do well for Kenichi's current stage


----------



## Cromer (Sep 21, 2012)

How many Shinpaku get raped by new guy? I say three, to start with.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 21, 2012)

*Skinny's eyes look a lot like Ryuuto's to me. Maybe Kensei succeeded on combining Sei and Dou? *


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2012)

The 1st Page

Is this a war arc or something


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow, we're getting this battle already.
Not expecting Odin or Hermit (if he was even there) to do much here, they'll probably just stay on the sidelines.

This guy seems really dangerous.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2012)

Do something cool kenichi


----------



## aegon (Sep 21, 2012)

I wouldn't expect a lot from the next chapter. I think matsuena will just hype the blind guy and maybe introduce some armed yomi disciple. In that way we will get high expectations for the upcoming large scale battle between shinpaku alliance and yomi(titans and armed disciple). 

I don't know if the matsuena will present such large scale battle in this arc, but rimi's absence makes me suspect that the real fight will be postponed a little.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 22, 2012)

I was wondering what's the deal with the weapon division being fodder for the masters to show off. 

Like do the unarmed members not have any fodder to fight the masters?


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 22, 2012)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Skinny's eyes look a lot like Ryuuto's to me. Maybe Kensei succeeded on combining Sei and Dou? *



Did his eyes really look like that? Would be interesting if he'd use that technique...



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I was wondering what's the deal with the weapon division being fodder for the masters to show off.
> 
> Like do the unarmed members not have any fodder to fight the masters?



Well, seems like those of the armed division are all fodder. Save for that one guy who was at that gathering, probably.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 22, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Did his eyes really look like that? Would be interesting if he'd use that technique...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, seems like those of the armed division are all fodder. *Save for that one guy who was at that gathering*, probably.



Gathering if you are talking about last chapter there was no weapon master there. 

The meeting was between the disciples of the Unarmed division and the weapons division.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 22, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Gathering if you are talking about last chapter there was no weapon master there.
> 
> The meeting was between the disciples of the Unarmed division and the weapons division.



Oh, there were only disciples? Then I must?ve misread something, my bad.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 22, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Oh, there were only disciples? Then I must?ve misread something, my bad.



I think you just read a wrong translation one of them does make it seem like a weapons master is their.

But the correct translation kushinda says that both the masters of yomi and the weapons division are busy so they had the disciples meet.


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 22, 2012)

I hope this is the guy that Kenichi defeats to finally unlock his true powers and help start the path to represent the strongest disciple.    

tired of this weak version talk about him in the manga.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 23, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I think you just read a wrong translation one of them does make it seem like a weapons master is their.
> 
> But the correct translation kushinda says that both the masters of yomi and the weapons division are busy so they had the disciples meet.



Ah, okay, thanks for the clarification!



x_danny_x said:


> I hope this is the guy that Kenichi defeats to finally unlock his true powers and help start the path to represent the strongest disciple.
> 
> tired of this weak version talk about him in the manga.



Well, he still needs to be the underdog and with him having no talent....
I?d like to see him on the lowest Master level already as well, but I think that?s still gonna take some time..


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 23, 2012)

*He has to reach expert level before he reaches master level.*


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 23, 2012)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *He has to reach expert level before he reaches master level.*



Isn?t he already expert level? They said he?s above a disciple. That guy who wears a suit and who fought Kenichi was at an expert level and was stronger, but that only means Kenichi is on the bottom of that level, probably.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 23, 2012)

*I don't think it was ever said he reached expert level. Kenishi's masters seem to be drawing a line between the elvel of Kenichi and Miu and Tanaka when the two sparred.*


----------



## haegar (Sep 23, 2012)

^while that is true some time has gone by since that sparring match and I think at the least they are in the process of making an expert out of him atm - i would think if Miu is ahead of him again she should now be close to where Tanka was back then when he sparred with Kenichi - if she gets a hold of her Dou in a stable way that is...


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 23, 2012)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *I don't think it was ever said he reached expert level. Kenishi's masters seem to be drawing a line between the elvel of Kenichi and Miu and Tanaka when the two sparred.*



Ah, I see.



haegar said:


> ^while that is true some time has gone by since that sparring match and I think at the least they are in the process of making an expert out of him atm - i would think if Miu is ahead of him again she should now be close to where Tanka was back then when he sparred with Kenichi - if she gets a hold of her Dou in a stable way that is...



I think this is how things are now, more or less.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2012)

Well from the looks of it, it would seem that Ma Kensei will be doing training both Miu and Kenichi for a while.  Miu in controling her Dou Ki and Kenichi in those focus attacks.  Can you imagine the damage Kenichi can do once he masters that technique.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 23, 2012)

haegar said:


> ^while that is true some time has gone by since that sparring match and I think at the least they are in the process of making an expert out of him atm - i would think if Miu is ahead of him again she should now be close to where Tanka was back then when he sparred with Kenichi - if she gets a hold of her Dou in a stable way that is...



*I doubt Miu now is as strong as Tanaka was then. She's a genius and all that, but no one in this series grows that fast. I don't see her as so strong as to be able to kill her self from that time with a single attack. Besides, Tanaka has a good couple of years on her which should be pretty significant. 

Kenichi and Miu are probably approaching expert class, but I doubt Tanaka was just barely expert class. It was also said that expert class is longer than the disciple class iirc.
*


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 23, 2012)

The only semi-recent thing i recall was the Elder saying that no disciple level can take that Kick move he taught kenichi head on. 

I forgot the name buts it the one that bypasses there defenses, he used it like four times now most recently on that Weapon user him and Miu fought to finish him off.

Kenichi should be pretty close, at this point Miu should be at the expert range.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The only semi-recent thing i recall was the Elder saying that no disciple level can take that Kick move he taught kenichi head on.
> 
> I forgot the name buts it the one that bypasses there defenses, he used it like four times now most recently on that Weapon user him and Miu fought to finish him off.



Lol, that would be the Korui Nuki.  That move looks extremely painful for the person on the recieving end of it.  Though it would look like he might learn something new in Ma Kensie's technique that he might incorperate later on in the arc.  I have a feeling that this new technique might end up being incorperated with the Mubyoshi set up for added damage.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 24, 2012)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *I doubt Miu now is as strong as Tanaka was then. She's a genius and all that, but no one in this series grows that fast. I don't see her as so strong as to be able to kill her self from that time with a single attack. Besides, Tanaka has a good couple of years on her which should be pretty significant.
> 
> Kenichi and Miu are probably approaching expert class, but I doubt Tanaka was just barely expert class. It was also said that expert class is longer than the disciple class iirc.
> *



What do you mean no one in the series grows that fast? Less than two years have passed and Kenichi has gone from a kid who got bullied everyday to the strongest individual at his school, stronger than other martial artist who had been training for years.

Also Miu probably is at expert level, it'd go hand in hand with the statements that it is the most dangerous phase to be in.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2012)

So....when is Kenichi gonna smash that


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 24, 2012)

IMO, Tanaka would be able to take on _both_ Kenichi and Miu even in their current states. He should be on the verge of becoming master class now (if not there), otherwise he won't pose much challenge to Ogata at all. And he should be able to give him a challenge since it'd be beyond lame if he gets just stomped by Ogata after such long foreshadowing of their fight.

Though Tanaka probably tapped even more into the dark side, similar to Miu (but without anyone restricting him) and is quite stronger now than he was in a spar with Kenichi.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 24, 2012)

Gunners said:


> What do you mean no one in the series grows that fast? Less than two years have passed and Kenichi has gone from a kid who got bullied everyday to the strongest individual at his school, stronger than other martial artist who had been training for years.
> 
> Also Miu probably is at expert level, it'd go hand in hand with the statements that it is the most dangerous phase to be in.



*I stand by what I said, no one grows fast enough to kill their selves from just a few months ago with a single hit. Kenichi a few months into his training couldn't kill himself right before he started training with one attack like Tanaka could to him. I'm not sure he could kill a normal person so easily even now. No reason to believe Miu grew that much since then, even if you factor in her awakened ki. Besides, obviously you grow the fastest at the start of your training.

Miu might be expert class, she might not be. No real way to tell at this point. But the point I'm making is that Tanaka should still be a lot stronger than her. Experience means a lot in this series, and he has a good few years over Miu. 
*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

New chapter is out.

Considering how early into this arc we are, it's too obvious that the real fight won't happen yet. Especially since the Elder is with them.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 28, 2012)

Zaru said:


> New chapter is out.
> 
> Considering how early into this arc we are, it's too obvious that the real fight won't happen yet. Especially since the Elder is with them.


You're probably right, but I expect the Yomi dudes will own a little before they're interrupted.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2012)

New chapter out: Chapter 130 on Sense Scans


*Spoiler*: __ 



That Kaname cover.  Interesting and entertaining chapter.  Really liked how the master were not wasting any time tracking down YAMI's head in that base since it's Ogata.  So we get Berserkers and the new guy's name in this chapter (Shougo and Lugh).  So it would seem that Lugh gets a crack at the Shinpaku Alliance next chapter.


----------



## haegar (Sep 28, 2012)

nice cover



the rest was ok though not spectacular


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 28, 2012)

Finally learned Berserkers name.

I think the only one from the 8 fists names we still don't know is Loki's.


----------



## convict (Sep 28, 2012)

Nnoitra was the same to Kenpachi.

This page is off the chain.


----------



## Ender (Sep 28, 2012)

any page with all the masters in their fighting mode is off the chain


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 28, 2012)

Now, I don?t know what to think if Lugh were to off all of them...I mean, all of them (with a bit of backup granted but without Kenichi) could take on a a low-level Master. 
So I don?t really know what to think of this guy - maybe his abilities are on the hax side?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2012)

They're probably going to fight one on one. I hope kenichi fights. He's gotta give miu more reasons to let him smash her since saving her from a tyrannical king/super master who brainwashed her ass obviously wasn't enough


----------



## Space (Sep 28, 2012)

^ either that or this Lugh guy is an expert in fighting against groups. He would use someone as a shield and also use an opponent's attack to his advantage.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 28, 2012)

I loved the Elder's Buddhist Palm-like attack he gave those poor fodder guys


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2012)

are they trying to set up berserker as the final fight?

elder's palm thrust was epic


----------



## aegon (Sep 28, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Now, I don?t know what to think if Lugh were to off all of them...I mean, all of them (with a bit of backup granted but without Kenichi) could take on a a low-level Master.
> So I don?t really know what to think of this guy - maybe his abilities are on the hax side?



Probably he has some kind of ability that makes him difficult to fight to until you figure it out.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 29, 2012)

aegon said:


> Probably he has some kind of ability that makes him difficult to fight to until you figure it out.



Yeah, that?s what I mean with "hax". Or since he?s trained by Ogata and he always hones his disciple's best skills, he might be some kind of "sensory type" (lolnaruto, I know). But he really seems to be great at sensing, at least that?s what my impression is. His style could be centered around that and he might as well be at a master proficiency level in that area.


----------



## aegon (Sep 29, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, that?s what I mean with "hax". Or since he?s trained by Ogata and he always hones his disciple's best skills, he might be some kind of "sensory type" (lolnaruto, I know). But he really seems to be great at sensing, at least that?s what my impression is. His style could be centered around that and he might as well be at a master proficiency level in that area.



Well, about his sensing abilities, he seems like he is blind to me, that's why he often uses senteces like "I can see that" or "I can feel that" and his eyes are often closed


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 29, 2012)

Can't wait for the fight to start,  I also wonder which master will fight Ogata...


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm gonna also say Lugh is blind however due to having lost his sight his other senses are trained far beyond any human could normally achieve.

So Imma say:
He dedicated and trained his style so that he can coordinate on those.

While he doesn't have sight in battle he can hear enemies movements perfectly, with his sense of touch he can make out the tiniest changes in his surroundings, his feeling of smell helps him to make out the enemys location.

"I can feel the force of you strike."

This can be augmented further if he tremendously trained his speed and evasive abilities.

Not sure about taste though.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 29, 2012)

His style is Garyuu...


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 29, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> I'm gonna also say Lugh is blind however due to having lost his sight his other senses are trained far beyond any human could normally achieve.
> 
> So Imma say:
> He dedicated and trained his style so that he can coordinate on those.
> ...



I like this idea a lot, I don't want him to be too strong though.... I would like him and Berseker to fight someone other then Kenichi..... Though I could see him fighting the wheel chair guy (always forget his name) and Berseker fighting Hermit again.


----------



## aegon (Sep 29, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> I'm gonna also say Lugh is blind however due to having lost his sight his other senses are trained far beyond any human could normally achieve.
> 
> So Imma say:
> He dedicated and trained his style so that he can coordinate on those.
> ...



When Sieg fights, he uses the rithm of his opponents to forsee the attacks. That should be a mix of the sense of hearing and sense of touch. Probably Lugh uses something similar but even more stronger.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm predicting the Alliance does a parallel to the Mikumo vs Sakaki and Shigure.

He'll attack all of them and he'll appear to be doing really well (except probably against Miu) then one of the members will say. Hey since this guys isn't a master we should only fight him one-on-one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2012)

Chapter 493 is out.
Chapter 41 of V2


*Spoiler*: __ 



New guy is confirmed blind but is handling two of the Shinpaku alliance.  Geeze, I thought Seig bit it but he's fine due to his training.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sieg creeped me out, he really is a near master-level tank.


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i dont think hes master level but above dsicple level. like that guy kenichi sparred with


----------



## Pirao (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, Sieg give me a scare, when he twisted his neck I was like "holy shit", I'm glad he's alright.


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well considering what he did at DnD, i'm not surprised 




edit: i'm getting tired of ukitate damn it. i hope he gets a master soon.


----------



## kruchy (Oct 4, 2012)

Sieg is close to master level at nullifying attacks and he proves it time after time His offensive skills are probably still disciple level though. 
I wonder who will fight the blind guy - Kenichi or someone else.


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2012)

probably no one atm. they'll get called off....this isn't the setting for an official disciple match imo.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm glad that Sieg wasn't fodderized by new guy. I hope he gets a proper 1 vs. 1 with one of the Yomi soon.

I wonder if Thor would ever become useful though


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 4, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I'm glad that Sieg wasn't fodderized by new guy. I hope he gets proper 1 vs with one of the YOMI (Berserker for example).
> 
> I wonder if Thor would ever become useful though



Thor & Ukita will probably never be useful. Their styles both require charging an opponent, which is incredibly foolish if you don't know their abilities....


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2012)

Thor has a way better chance than Ukita right now tbh.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 4, 2012)

My man Siegfried is such a beast. 

I wanted Seig to fight beserker, but this is much better. Sieg can show this guy how its done.

Also lol at ukita and Thor. Both are fail.


----------



## haegar (Oct 4, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> probably no one atm. they'll get called off....this isn't the setting for an official disciple match imo.



agreed. with this guy being a pro at counter he is destined for Kenichi to improve his skills, however, atm he would kill Ken off quickly as the poor dude ain't trained to deal with a counter on Sieg's level or above that comes with killer intent and enhanced prediction due to his blindness/ hearing/sensing focus ...

Sieg will barely hold him off the two counter-types canceling each other out or somebody steps in at some point... later Ken can fight him elsewhere.

So the interesting question is who will be allowed to shine by facing berserker


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 4, 2012)

Ukita.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 4, 2012)

Siegfried


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 4, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I wonder if Thor would ever become useful though


*
When has Thor ever been useless? He messes up a lot, sure, but unlike Ukita he can definitely hang with his fellow former fists. 

*


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2012)

^exactly! ugh who else wants ukita to shape up here


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 4, 2012)

*He'll probably get a master or something soon. *


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 4, 2012)

Ukita is a liability. No real improvement in his abilities and adds liitle to the group bar the pointless fawning/poo chivalrous intents towards Kisara.

Eurgh.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 4, 2012)

Tanaka being mentioned makes me think he will show up to be the one to fight Ogata... He won't win and possibly die... though him dying would be a stepping stone in Kenichi's growth... All of the masters have experienced death in this crazy Kung Fu world and will push Kenichi to grow.


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2012)

true...the focus on him has been increasing. also, i want kisara to shape up and accept the guy already  don't like this toying around business


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 4, 2012)

Takeda got embarrassed by Berserk the last time they met.... I think they should go at it again


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 4, 2012)

Who didn't get embarrassed fighting Berserker?


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2012)

Hermit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2012)

The question is who is going to get a crack at Lugh at the moment?  Seig will put up a fight but chances are the match itself might be called off due to Kenichi's masters taking out the building.  Plus, there is a good chance that the next chapter might focus on the masters themselves as they might end up fighting masters from the YAMI arms division.


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2012)

Sieg isn't the type to hold a grudge so he might just go after Lugh instead of Berserker.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 4, 2012)

Takeda vs Berserker ... sure Siegfried didn't do well against Berserker either, but he fought him on top of a fence Seigfried vs the new guy


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 4, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think hes master level but above dsicple level. like that guy kenichi sparred with



Not in fighting but in durability.
I doubt that Expert level guy would of been okay if his neck got fuked up like Sieg's.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 4, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Not in fighting but in durability.
> I doubt that Expert level guy would of been okay if his neck got fuked up like Sieg's.



*It's not durability as much as it is flexibility. Specifically flexibility of his neck. Remember how he turned his neck 180 degrees during the D of D tournament? Very few people can do stuff like that, master or otherwise.  
*


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 5, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> Tanaka being mentioned makes me think he will show up to be the one to fight Ogata... He won't win and possibly die... though him dying would be a stepping stone in Kenichi's growth...


Not only Kenichi's growth but Miu's too if Tanaka went further to the "dark side" in his training. That could probably be the most contributing factor in his death too. His demise might foreshadow of what would become with Miu if she loses control in her fights.

I hope he doesn't die though.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 5, 2012)

Tanaka is fodder to Ogato. So he would not be fighting him. 

Reminder to everyone last time we saw him Tanaka was just a expert fighter. Ogato is a Super Master.

(Super Masters)Ogato/Akisame/Deigo>>>(Above Average Masters)Li Tinemon/Retsumiu Kei>>Average Master(Bantou user/Christopher Eclair) (Garbage Masters)Fortuna>>Tanaka.

So yea Ogato beats Tanaka with 1 finger.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 5, 2012)

So what was the point of introducing Tanaka and his revenge sub-pot so early if he gets beaten with 1 finger? Of course Ogata would win without going out much but Tanaka should at least last more than one or two chapter against him. Otherwise the build up would be wasted.

Also, I doubt Tanaka would have lost to Fortune-level master.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 5, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> So what was the point of introducing Tanaka and his revenge sub-pot so early if he gets beaten with 1 finger? Of course Ogata would win without going out much but *Tanaka should at least last more than one or two chapter against him.* Otherwise the build up would be wasted.
> 
> Also, I doubt Tanaka would have lost to Fortune-level master.



*No he won't. There could be 50 Tanakas and they wouldn't so much as make a scratch on Ogata. You can't just throw away the power structure of the series in favor of the plot. 

How would he have won if he wasn't a master yet but Fortuna was? That's no different from expecting Kenichi to beat Tanaka as they are now, just not happening. *


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 5, 2012)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *No he won't. There could be 50 Tanakas and they wouldn't so much as make a scratch on Ogata. You can't just throw away the power structure of the series in favor of the plot.
> 
> How would he have won if he wasn't a master yet but Fortuna was? That's no different from expecting Kenichi to beat Tanaka as they are now, just not happening. *



Well You're assuming Ogata wouldn't play around with Tanaka ... which I totally think he would


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 5, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> So what was the point of introducing Tanaka and his revenge sub-pot so early if he gets beaten with 1 finger? Of course Ogata would win without going out much but Tanaka should at least last more than one or two chapter against him. Otherwise the build up would be wasted.
> 
> Also, I doubt Tanaka would have lost to Fortune-level master.



Tanaka will play a role just not in terms of fighting Ogato.

I mean he can try but he will got fodderized, maybe killed like you or someone else suggested.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 5, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> Well You're assuming Ogata wouldn't play around with Tanaka ... which I totally think he would



*He probably will, but the difference between these two should be so big that Ogata underestimating Tanaka won't make much of a difference.

Only way I can see Tanaka beat Kensei is if we have a timeskip where Kenichi becomes a master or high expert level fighter. 

*


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 5, 2012)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *He probably will, but the difference between these two should be so big that Ogata underestimating Tanaka won't make much of a difference.
> 
> Only way I can see Tanaka beat Kensei is if we have a timeskip where Kenichi becomes a master or high expert level fighter.
> 
> *



I don't think anyone is saying Tanaka will beat Kensei .... I'm saying he will get killed by him in front of Kenichi...


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 5, 2012)

*Oh. Yeah, that's definitely possible.*


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 6, 2012)

Fanservice cover after fanservice cover. 

Guess it must be hurting in sales.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 6, 2012)

You must be new to Kenichi


----------



## Dark Dragon (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't care who fights who at this point, as long as one of the members of Shinpaku Alliance get to shine.

I wonder if Rimi will be a step ahead of her two fellow disciples after her special training with Ogata.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 8, 2012)

Need my Kenichi fix!


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 11, 2012)

Kenichi on a break this week?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeppers. Said so at the end of last ish.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 12, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Wait what, Shiratora or whatever was a chick? My mind has been fucked for all these years.



This post...way prescient.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 12, 2012)

left the same kind of impression

494 raw.

Looks like a good chapter!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> left the same kind of impression
> 
> 494 raw.
> 
> Looks like a good chapter!



Very interesting. Can not wait for the translation.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



From the looks of it, it would seem that it's Takadas time to shine for a bit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2012)

Chapters out.
He's roughly as big as menos gillain and it seems that his sword is just as large


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Takada is going at the guy now.  Nice to see he's learned a few moves though now his past injury is being playing on him.  Also, nice cover with the two girls the mangaka rarely shows.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 12, 2012)

Berserker is going to interupt the fight next week I bet


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hoho, nice rabbit punch 
Takeda definitely seems like he isn't completely out of his league here.

I still was hoping for something for Sieg here. It seems he can cope with Lugh's submission. Hope he will get a fight soon aswell


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 12, 2012)

Lugh creeping me out hardcore.
Almost feel like the mangaka actually will kill someone...but then shonen tradition makes me assume their safe...


----------



## haegar (Oct 12, 2012)

chap's out so why spoilers?

Well, I had hoped for Sieg to rock on but Takeda is fine by me. Nice goin  so far though I dunno, that stuff about his left is kinda a lame powerup coming in is it? Oh as it so happens I still wasn't at 100% - I just bring that up to speed and there ya go, next level right ahead. Hmmm.
 I loled at Nijima getting trolled


----------



## perman07 (Oct 12, 2012)

The blind, superior fighter is such a fucking ridiculous, overdone cliche. I kind of don't like it that the author chose to use it.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 12, 2012)

Would've preferred a dude with prosthetic legs.


----------



## Raviene (Oct 12, 2012)

so basically, this now puts Takeda as the 3rd serious/real (you know what i mean) fighter from the alliance and Yomi has like at least 20


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 12, 2012)

Isn't he like 5th?

Kenichi
Miu
Hermit
Seig
Takeda


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 12, 2012)

thought there was no chapter this week?


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 12, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Isn't he like 5th?
> 
> Kenichi
> Miu
> ...



I would put Seig/Takeda about equal

Hopefully Berserker tried to interupt the fight giving reason for Seig to jump back in


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 12, 2012)

Takeda would probably beat sieg at this point. Hermit is yomi so yeah takeda at 3.
Siege needs to be more than a tank who counters.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 12, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Takeda would probably beat sieg at this point. Hermit is yomi so yeah takeda at 3.
> Siege needs to be more than a tank who counters.



Takeda stronger then Siegfried


----------



## Ender (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think Takeda is stronger than Sieg....Sieg is on another level man


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 12, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> I don't think Takeda is stronger than Sieg....Sieg is on another level man



Am I forgetting something?
Last impressive thing I recall is Sieg faceplanting out of an airplane and putting his neck back together.
A whole other level implies to me that he wouldn't of even had his neck snapped in the first place.


----------



## Ender (Oct 12, 2012)

....can takeda faceplant out of an airplane and put his neck back together??


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 12, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> ....can takeda faceplant out of an airplane and put his neck back together??



Neither can Miu or Kenichi, but both would beat Siegfried.
So what actually makes him a better fighter, not a tank, than Takeda?
Taking damage is his speciality, Takeda is showing himself to be a much more practical fighter.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 12, 2012)

I wonder if Mop head will ever show up again...... I miss him and Takeda could use someone to push him to the next level.


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2012)

Takeda is looking like a boss


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 13, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Neither can Miu or Kenichi, but both would beat Siegfried.
> So what actually makes him a better fighter, not a tank, than Takeda?
> Taking damage is his speciality, Takeda is showing himself to be a much more practical fighter.



He is a better fighter because he would make takeda his bitch. Re-read just the last chapter it's clear Siegfried is better then everyone else bar miu and kenichi. 

Practical fighter in what way? Not that it matter sieg is still stronger.


----------



## Raviene (Oct 13, 2012)

Sieg is up there im sure but i still dont put him w/ the 3 YET until he gets into a serious fight w/ one of the Yomi's..

Freya is another candidate w/ that grandfather of hers who seems to be a master level of some sort...


as for the others...they're fodder cleaners for now.


----------



## Ender (Oct 13, 2012)

actually, i think kenichi can fall flat and be fine. his body is crazy remastered. also, he's master level at his fall breaking techniques and rolls, as stated in DnD, which have probably improved by now. and as for miu, she could prolly land properly, or atleast minimize the damage, considering she's been raised by the crazy superman and not to mention silcardo's training.

aside from the fighting techniques and muscle gain, i don't think there's anything in takeda's training that's put him in the same class as them. he's close, don't get me wrong. he's not weak, but he's not there yet.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 13, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Am I forgetting something?
> Last impressive thing I recall is Sieg faceplanting out of an airplane and putting his neck back together.
> A whole other level implies to me that he wouldn't of even had his neck snapped in the first place.


You seem to be forgetting that the masters were praising Sieg like hell at that tournament. They commented on how impressive it was for him to become that good without a master, and said he would surely become a master one day (praise Kenichi was shocked to hear, indicating he was jealous and never received such words). The whole flow of the match changed just because of Sieg, and Nijiima got super-cocky because of him.

I personally think he's above Takeda.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 13, 2012)

On Sieg's level or not (i agree that Sieg is a goddamn monster, though perhaps not that great a matchup against Lugh. He can recover from attacks just fine, however in that he has little chance to counter himself), i think Takeda deserves a win in this battle. The poor guy is getting sidelined way too much in recent developments. He has to see firsthand how his best friends Ukita and Kenichi get all the womenz.

THERE IS ONLY SO MUCH A MAN CAN TAKE! :manlytear


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 13, 2012)

perman07 said:


> You seem to be forgetting that the masters were praising Sieg like hell at that tournament. They commented on how impressive it was for him to become that good without a master, and said he would surely become a master one day (praise Kenichi was shocked to hear, indicating he was jealous and never received such words). The whole flow of the match changed just because of Sieg, and Nijiima got super-cocky because of him.
> 
> I personally think he's above Takeda.



I remember that but it's been quite awhile and Takeda has been working rather hard so I figured he's accelerated very quickly with Shiba's tutelage.


Anyways I actually hope this fight ends, Lugh bothers the fuck out of me, would prefer Ryuuto comes in and stop this fight so I can see more of his wheelchair-combat


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 13, 2012)

Seig just lacks a proper fight so far... Kisara shouldn't be looked down on either, she did really well in DxD and while she will probably never be Miu level if she has gotten this strong without a master too.


----------



## Ender (Oct 13, 2012)

there will be a loss amongst shinpaku right now. prolly takeda's, then yomi will put out on orders. then major training then fight. thats my guess


----------



## aegon (Oct 13, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> there will be a loss amongst shinpaku right now. prolly takeda's, then yomi will put out on orders. then major training then fight. thats my guess



In my opinion the member of the shinpaku alliance will just understand how weak they are in respect to kensei's disciple and then begin a new cycle of training in order to stomp them once the real "kick kensei's ass arc" begins.


----------



## Vault (Oct 13, 2012)

Next week we shall switch back to the masters, with all of them off panelled by Kensei


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> Next week we shall switch back to the masters, with all of them off panelled by Kensei



Kensei is busy getting a tan so Rimi will solo them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2012)

Lol, well aside from waiting until we get to know what happens next week, I'm also looking foward to the PV of the upcoming OVA.  Any news on it yet?


----------



## Cromer (Oct 14, 2012)

Seems I missed an argument. Should I kick it off again? 

Anyway, does anyone have any info about the OVA's uptake in Japan? Specifically, is it getting good enough numbers that we can expect another season down the line?


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 14, 2012)

Sieg would solo them all if he was serious


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 19, 2012)

Source

Spoiler pic


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2012)

Takeda is shining quite a bit, we probably all thought Lugh would manhandle several people at once.


----------



## Space (Oct 19, 2012)

So Takeda is supposed to be around Berserker's level? I can't really believe that easily. But in any case, I like the development.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 19, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> So Takeda is supposed to be around Berserker's level? I can't really believe that easily. But in any case, I like the development.



Lugh's saying Takeda is a good fighter who won't be steamrolled (whether he'd lose or not is a different matter) even if he was facing Odin or berserker.
Implication Atlantis is under him though.

GJ Takeda.


----------



## Space (Oct 19, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Lugh's saying Takeda is a good fighter who won't be steamrolled (whether he'd lose or not is a different matter) even if he was facing Odin or berserker.
> Implication Atlantis is under him though.
> 
> GJ Takeda.





> _If your opponent had been Atalante... no, Odin.. or even Berserker!! You would've fought a nice battle._


I've read this translation, I don't see a distinction has been made between the 3 by Lugh


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 19, 2012)

Kenichi needs to pay attention, Siegfried and Mu noticed what was going on but not dumb old kenichi.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 19, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> I've read this translation, I don't see a distinction has been made between the 3 by Lugh



"..." usually shows thought or pause his pause followed by "no" before mentioning Odin shows the flowing of his thought process. He mentions Rimi first as someone Takes a could fight, pauses and says "no" in that he goes above that to Odin "or even" is typically for a choice of equal or more value excluding when used in context to imply lesser value.

How I read it. So that Rim I is weakest Odin is as strong or weaker than Berserker. The other spin off would be that it's not a progression of strength but what his martial art can stay relevant with. Regardless of comparison inequality is implied.


----------



## Ender (Oct 19, 2012)

Takeda got balls....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2012)

Very nice chapter.  Lol, another obscure character that Matsuena decided to use to grace the cover page.  Anyway, it's nice to see Takada get some panel time and I've been enjoying him fight with Lugh.  That blind guy really knows how to counter and has something similar to Seig when sensing an attack.  Takada deciding to sacrifice his left might be very foolish to give damage, but we'll see next chapter if that's the case.  Also, remember that Takada has a weaker version of one of Kenichi's power techniques that he has yet to utilize so that might show up next week.  I'm wondering what color pages might hold though I'm hoping for something Halloween them with the girls.  As for the announcement, I'm guessing it has something to do with the upcoming OVA or some probable news on a new season.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 19, 2012)

Taking Lugh's statement as where Takeda can hang, safe to assume Kenichi can beat anyone in known Yomi?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 19, 2012)

I doubt he can beat the leader of yomi.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 19, 2012)

Man, Takeda was still wearing that thing  He really isn't sane.

Though Mubyoshi was the technique Kenichi used to defeat Sieg, maybe Takeda's Auto Rythm could work here...?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 20, 2012)

That's a great point maybe that's the move he is about to use?

Although I'm not sure if he can use it properly in that position.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 20, 2012)

He probably can. Remember, the main difference between Auto Rhythm and Mubyoshi is that AR sacrifices power for the ability to use it almost without prep. Or a balanced stance, even. I get the feeling it won't really work though.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 20, 2012)

It was hinted at during Kenichi's spar with Takeda that AR would be improved much further.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2012)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Man, Takeda was still wearing that thing  He really isn't sane.
> 
> Though Mubyoshi was the technique Kenichi used to defeat Sieg, maybe Takeda's Auto Rythm could work here...?



I was thinking that and plus Takada can utilize Auto Rythm as many times without the set up it takes with Kenichi's Mubyoshi, though Takada's technique is weaker than it.  Hopefully Takada doesn't take that much damage that it ends his path as a fighter.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 20, 2012)

I think the fight is going to be interrupted.... 

I don't think Berserk is going to like being talked down to like that....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2012)

Well guys, while we wait for the upcoming chapter the PV to the third Kenichi OVA has been released.




Also adding from the looks of the PV, there is probably going to be some differences on how this mini arc is told compare to the manga.


----------



## Space (Oct 26, 2012)

New Chapter is out:

see him in that form

Lugh sure is an interesting fellow.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 26, 2012)

Kenichi styling on these hoes.
"Hey martial artists I'm happy for you and I'mma let you finish, but 1v1 is the dumbest shit of all time."


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2012)

Shigures entrances.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2012)

Takeda is still fodder


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2012)

Enjoyed the chapter.  So Kenichi interupts despite the fight being one on one.  Still, Takada was going to do something reckless that would have cost him the ability to be an effective fighter.  Also, I agree that Lugh is an interesting character.  

Love the cover page.  Didn't think the mangaka would have shown Kenichi's mom and teacher like that.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 26, 2012)

Guess i should have seen it coming.


Vault said:


> Takeda is still fodder



Considering all the praises Lugh gave him, not in the slightest.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2012)

But really if Lugh actually became serious this would have been a stomp. Takeda was fighting at full capacity there.


----------



## Ender (Oct 26, 2012)

best part of this chapter: the cover


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2012)

Kenichi's mom is damn hawt  teach aint too bad neither.


Kenichi also fulfilled my wish at the beginning of this conflict. I said back then "do something awesome kenichi" and he did this chapter, so fight redeemed from fail takeda


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 26, 2012)

Ukisomething whatever his name is needs to die or get some skill.
Srs.
Dude wishes he counted as fodder, fuking background.

"I'll SAVE YOU TAKEDA...oh good job Kenichi"
"Imma save my cat girl...oh chit gonna fall to my death".


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 26, 2012)

Lugh getting quite alot of hype.


----------



## haegar (Oct 27, 2012)

meh. so lugh can sense it all, then why he not react to kenichi stepping in and let him proceed? Cover is nice but dat Shigure


----------



## Gunners (Oct 27, 2012)

Vault said:


> But really if Lugh actually became serious this would have been a stomp. Takeda was fighting at full capacity there.



I doubt it look at Silcardo vs Hongo.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 27, 2012)

Ukita is probably weaker than Niijima at this point. All he can do is shout and get pimp slapped >_>


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2012)

Lol, well in all honesty there is an opponent for Takada to face in the next battle.  This should have the guy going to Shiba for more training before their next encounter.


----------



## Nuzents (Oct 29, 2012)

I really love the way Kenichi interrupted the fight.  I want to see him fight again, but I have a feeling it will not be till the beginning of next year.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 30, 2012)

Did Kenichi indirectly put Mui down?


----------



## Wrath (Oct 30, 2012)

haegar said:


> meh. so lugh can sense it all, then why he not react to kenichi stepping in and let him proceed? Cover is nice but dat Shigure


Because Kenichi is on a completely different level to Takeda. Also, he's had training in hiding his presence.


----------



## aegon (Oct 30, 2012)

I see too much hate for that poor Takeda.

Lugh is a beast, even Sieg was at his wit's end against him, as matter of facts not only he was able to barely dodge him and not counterattack, but he was also surprised by lugh perception abilities. Hell, maybe lugh is even better than him in perception.

Also takeda didn't use his strongest moves: autorythm and the seikuuken. I think it was for plot purpose, otherwise the fight with lugh would have gone in a really different way and he (and berseker) would not have been hyped to this extent.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks like a war of disciples.
Hope someone does die, but looking at the roster, they're quite outmatched.

Sieg, Takeda, Kenichi and Miu are their most 4 most capable fighters, yomi has 7 in comparison.
Someone in yomi is going to have to turn traitor for our protagonist crew to make it through this.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Nov 1, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Looks like a war of disciples.
> Hope someone does die, but looking at the roster, they're quite outmatched.
> 
> Sieg, Takeda, Kenichi and Miu are their most 4 most capable fighters, yomi has 7 in comparison.
> Someone in yomi is going to have to turn traitor for our protagonist crew to make it through this.



Don't forget Renka. I feel like she's going to participate in this war of disciples as well. I feel like the YOMI disciples will go after the weaker Shinpaku members, like Ukita and Thor, making all the members riled up.


----------



## Legend (Nov 1, 2012)

Disciple War Arc niiiice


----------



## Space (Nov 1, 2012)

I think both Kenichi and Miu can fight 1.5~2 battles. They should be above most if not all other disciple class fighters by now. If Renka joins the team (though I don't like the idea), they should make it, but barely.


----------



## Ender (Nov 1, 2012)

shyyyyteee   this arc calls for the whitebeard smiley Syn 

hope lugh and beserker die  i like the rest of em


----------



## Cromer (Nov 1, 2012)

Interesting, so bloody interesting


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope I can get my Hermit/Kenichi rematch. A proper one this time, no handicaps or shit.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 1, 2012)

The author had me fooled there, for a second I really thought Rimi was "on the dark side"


----------



## Legend (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes Hermit vs Kenichi with no Honoka


----------



## Dark Dragon (Nov 1, 2012)

I just wish Rimi wasn't set up to be Miu's opponent. I just can't take Rimi seriously as a character since her motivation is so childish and I want Miu to have a fight that keeps my heart racing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2012)

Zaru said:


> The author had me fooled there, for a second I really thought Rimi was "on the dark side"



Lol, that's what I thought too.  When I saw that panel I was thinking "He created an emotionless monster." but when Odin went in for a closer look she was just out of it.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 1, 2012)

Blah forgot Renka, she'll fight the luchadore chick guaranteed, easy win for her.

Renka - Luchi/Chikage
Kenichi - Hermit/Ryuuto
Takeda - Lugh
Sieg - Berserker
Miu - Atalante/Chikage

Predictions have been made 
What would be interesting is previous Yomi disciples came back into play.
Boris and that mu tai kid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2012)

Dark Dragon said:


> I just wish Rimi wasn't set up to be Miu's opponent. I just can't take Rimi seriously as a character since her motivation is so childish and I want Miu to have a fight that keeps my heart racing.



Lol, I think that's what Chikage is there for.  The technique that Mikumo taught her is somewhat similar to what the Elder taught Kenichi.  It would be interesting to see how Miu fares againt it.  Though that can be defeated if you were to carry a piece of candy on you knowing the opponent.


----------



## Space (Nov 1, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Blah forgot Renka, she'll fight the luchadore chick guaranteed, easy win for her.
> 
> Renka - Luchi/Chikage
> Kenichi - Hermit/Ryuuto
> ...



I'd switch Takeda and Sieg around to match their fighting styles better. Lugh was confirmed to not suit Takeda's style. Not sure how Sieg will fare in a rematch against Lugh though, because he virtually got 1-hitted last time. Perhaps a 2 vs 2?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 1, 2012)

Funnily enough, Ryuuto/Rimi seems to slightly mirror Kenichi/Miu.

And I'd have Renka against Chikage (those two could have meaninful character-wise impact on each other), Sieg against Lugh, and Berserker against all the fodder.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 1, 2012)

Who'd takeda fight?
If your going to have someone fight fodder, bring back that Russian Samba fighter.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd have Takeda fight Ryuuto (if you can't tell, I REALLY want a Kenichi/Natsu rematch)


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 1, 2012)

Ken should fight both, with a reasonable break between the fights 

A Takeda + Sieg tag team would be interesting.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2012)

Now this is getting interesting!


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't think Ryuuto needs to fight Ken yet.  Rather see him versus Nijima in strategy battles


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2012)

Hmmm, since we are 3 chapters away from 500, do you guys think the mangaka will have something special for chapter 500?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 1, 2012)

Unlimited fanservice.

Shigure will reveal an actual tit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Unlimited fanservice.
> 
> Shigure will reveal an actual tit.



Hmmm, I thought the mangaka had already shown her tits.

Joking aside, upon rereading the chapter, it would appear that Ogata has been planning something for quite a while if he has been sacrificing bases in order to trick the masters.  Though one has to think how much it's costing the YAMI organization.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 1, 2012)

This arc is getting very interesting.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 1, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Blah forgot Renka, she'll fight the luchadore chick guaranteed, easy win for her.
> 
> Renka - Luchi/Chikage
> Kenichi - Hermit/Ryuuto
> ...



Boris is Masterless I doubt he's coming back. Even if he did he's probably fodder at this since he had no master to train with, and Kenichi ate him for breakfast last time they fought. I doubt the others couldn't do roughly the same.

Mu Tai kid might come back, if he's recovered he posses an interesting questions of who he will fight.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 2, 2012)

If I recall Boris went to go look for his master who abandoned him.

We'll probably see Kagami, that Yomi leader jump in on this, it's odd for him to be so absent.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 2, 2012)

Wasn't his master imprisoned?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 3, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> If I recall Boris went to go look for his master who abandoned him.
> 
> We'll probably see Kagami, that Yomi leader jump in on this, it's odd for him to be so absent.



that's Kajima Satomi, and the way he's been presented it would be a horrible stomp, even against Miu.


noobthemusical said:


> Wasn't his master imprisoned?



Yup. But I don't think he knows that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a feeling that what Ogata and Mikumo are planning are probably is not know to the rest of the YAMI masters.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 3, 2012)

Cromer said:


> that's Kajima Satomi, and the way he's been presented it would be a horrible stomp, even against Miu.
> 
> 
> Yup. But I don't think he knows that.


I don't think he'll fight, but it would be odd for the leader of Yomi to have zero appearance in this 'war'.

His fight will come when/if the Elder dies.


----------



## haegar (Nov 4, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> I have a feeling that what Ogata and Mikumo are planning are probably is not know to the rest of the YAMI masters.



I'm getting the weirdest feeling that Mikumo is setting up Kensei just like demon fist and it's gonna end with his end. 

witch is a real bitch and not just cause of tits


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2012)

haegar said:


> I'm getting the weirdest feeling that Mikumo is setting up Kensei just like demon fist and it's gonna end with his end.
> 
> witch is a real bitch and not just cause of tits



That might be true, but remember that Ogata too had acted on his own.  He was the one that fired the first shot at Kenichi's masters when he altered Boris's list of which dojos to invade.  Chances are both of them are working together to meet their own goals.  The problem is if what they are about to do was approved by the rest of YAMI.


----------



## haegar (Nov 4, 2012)

nah, I think she doesnt work with anybody really. either she has her on plans for whatever, or it is simply that she holds a grudge against old man for turning her down after she went dark side so she is willing to use any other of the nine fists as tools to that end. she could get demon fist to gun for miu and she can get kensei to gun for miu, hence her choice of him I suspect


----------



## Heretic (Nov 9, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea when the next chapter is out or where I can find that info at?


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 9, 2012)

Fanservice.
Fanservice everywhere.

So Takeda will level up again, Ukita is a master troll, Atalante wants to fight and Kenichi gonna kill everybody


----------



## Ender (Nov 9, 2012)

i wasn't expecting a fight this soon  interesting

poor Shiratori  Ukita bro, you've gone down a level in my opening  

Also, several panels missing


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 9, 2012)

Eh it's not the right time for this fight. This will be a little skirmish at best.


----------



## Ender (Nov 9, 2012)

well it seems Elder knows something is up, so it might not last that long neways.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2012)

I find it more and more amusing that THREE girls are circling around Ukita now, who is the least good looking and also the weakest fighting guy in the alliance 

Also this is all one huge excuse to see the girls fight in skimpy pool clothes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2012)

Lol, that was a fun chapter to read.

So Takada is going to be going into hellish training similar to Kenichi soon.  I feel sorry for Shiratori after what happen in this chapter though I don't blame her for beating the crap out of Ukita.  So next chapter is probably going to be a battle royal against YOMI though I have a feeling it's going to be more of a fanservice heavy chapter if they are going to be going at it in the pool.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 9, 2012)

Poor Takeda. He has to sit on the sidelines and watch as the other guys get all the womenz D:
Atleast Kenichi has Miu to cheer him on through his hellish training...


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder if Ukita's harem would keep growing even more.

Also, considering the battle stage an obvious fanservice overload await us in upcoming chapters.


----------



## Legend (Nov 9, 2012)

War at an Amusement Park Niiiiiice

Ukita is such a derp


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 9, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Poor Takeda. He has to sit on the sidelines and watch as the other guys get all the womenz D:
> Atleast Kenichi has Miu to cheer him on through his hellish training...



Oddly enough, I always wanted Takeda with Renka. And after it seemed that she wasn't gonna be important, Li Raichi. Now that she's been revealed to be a woman, Shiratori

So yeah, Renka, Li Raichi, or Shiratori....course that's hardly gonna happen. Poor Takeda


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 11, 2012)

Takeda is really handsome,  no homo.  In fact,  he one of the top good looking guys, no homo again.  

Strange how he is all alone and not one single girl digs him.    Hard to believe that Ukida has a harem,  that totally blows my mind.


----------



## Ender (Nov 11, 2012)

i always thought Renka had a thing since he saved her  but shes still fixed on Kenichi. I wish the author would end that already


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 11, 2012)

Keniichi should ditch Miu for Renka. Then Takeda and Miu can hook up, since he always  calls her "honey"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2012)

So all that should happen because Takeda likes her? lolno


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So all that should happen because Takeda likes her? lolno



I just prefer Renka over Miu for Keniichi. Since Takeda is getting ditched for Ukita, tney might as well get together...


----------



## Ender (Nov 11, 2012)

both of those people need to give up on their obv unrequited love and go for it with each other


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 11, 2012)

Who, you mean Renka and Miu?

I'd certainly support that.


----------



## Ender (Nov 11, 2012)

that'd be awesome  :ho but i mean takeda and renka.


----------



## keekerriy (Nov 11, 2012)

Haters gonna hate, perfect chapter as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Cromer (Nov 11, 2012)

The real question is, who's hating?


----------



## Ender (Nov 11, 2012)

its a bot Cromer


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 11, 2012)

damn,  Kenichi still not in Miu's league.   How far behind is he.   I know it was raised even by Kenichi himself many chapters ago that Miu is like a big sister protecting him instead him protecting her.   

forgot to mention awesome fanservice.  a few of those pics went to my hardrive.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 11, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> its a bot Cromer



 I should hate myself for getting taken in.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 12, 2012)

x_danny_x said:


> damn,  Kenichi still not in Miu's league.   How far behind is he.   I know it was raised even by Kenichi himself many chapters ago that Miu is like a big sister protecting him instead him protecting her.
> 
> forgot to mention awesome fanservice.  a few of those pics went to my hardrive.




Not that far behind, these days. And quite frankly, for some one who was an absolute weak ass as little as a year ago, we should be impressed that he's come as far as he has. I certainly am.


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 12, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Not that far behind, these days. And quite frankly, for some one who was an absolute weak ass as little as a year ago, we should be impressed that he's come as far as he has. I certainly am.



Man she kicked his ass in the last training session though.   Elder said something about now teaching Miu some new techniques now that she cannot hold back.


----------



## Legend (Nov 12, 2012)

I wouldnt mind him with Freya tbh


----------



## Ender (Nov 16, 2012)

Link removed

ugh. mangapand and theyre crap scan is out >___>


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 16, 2012)

So it looks like each one gets an opponent. I like the switch of Odin fighting freya, and beserker fighting kenichi. I really wanna see how far he's come.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 16, 2012)

Seig vs Hermit. About time.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2012)

Thor is quite the perceptive guy despite how he looks.

And damn, Kenichi gets Berserker. He won't get out of this without some serious bleeding.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 16, 2012)

Sieg vs. Hermit matchup surprised me in a good way. Just like Kenichi's and Freiya's. 

I always liked Sieg much more than Hermit so I wish Sieg won't lose the fight (or somehow makes a tie). Though that's not very probable I guess.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 16, 2012)

Shiratori and Kisara against Chikage.
A most unusual matchup, two taekwondo kickers vs a single judo user.
Teaming up is definitely necessary though, neither of them has a proper master and they're up against someone as strong as Chikage. Kisara's got the movements while Shiratori has the power (Kisara said she should have stronger kicks).

Hermit vs Sieg should be pretty interesting aswell...


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 16, 2012)

Only really interested in Takeda and Seig's fights....


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 16, 2012)

I can already see how this goes.

Kenichi will win (duh) after a tough fight, I wouldn't put it past Berserker to withstand the Anti-Disciple Kick. I wonder if he'll be envious of how talented Berserker is though. 

Hermit will win. But it will be very close, and as Seig lays unconscious/starts blacking out Hermit will say something that more or less affirms that they are bros.

Miu, will start of losing, then start winning, then Rimi will use her new abilities, then Miu will lose her shit and almost kill her.

Takeda's fight should be interesting and the outcome is hard to predict.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2012)

Very interesting chapter.

So by the final panel the set is this:

Kenichi vs Berserker

Seig vs Hermit

Kaname vs Ryuto

Renka vs Rachel

Shiratori and Kisara vs Chikage

Miu vs Rimi

Takada vs Lugh

Very interesting match ups.


----------



## haegar (Nov 16, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> I can already see how this goes.
> 
> Kenichi will win (duh) after a tough fight, I wouldn't put it past Berserker to withstand the Anti-Disciple Kick. I wonder if he'll be envious of how talented Berserker is though.
> 
> ...



this sound legit dude


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2012)

Lol so Thor, Ukita and the Valkeries don't get an opponent.  I have a feeling they'll show up to help out with some of the opponents.  Most likely Ukita interupts the Kisara/Chikage fight.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 16, 2012)

Ugh sieg vs hermit. Do not want. I want sieg to show himself but I'd be pissed if Hermit didn't win. I want Odin to stomp too.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 16, 2012)

Sieg vs Hermit will be very interesting.


----------



## blueblip (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, I admit I didn't see these match ups coming at all. Kenichi versus Berserker is quite obviously Kenichi's win. Frey versus Odin will most likely go to Odin, though Freya may show great improvement if her YAMI-base-soloing grandpa pushed her training hard. Takeda versus Lugh, well, we know Takeda is going to win it since he's specifically been given techniques by Shiba to deal with submission fighters. Miu versus Atlante will end with Miu winning with moderate difficulty.

The only real puzzle is Hermit and Sieg. That is to say, Hermit is most likely going to win, but I'm not sure how easy it will be for him. It can go anywhere from insanely close fight to stomping Sieg, depending on the direction Hermit's character is going to be heading.

Chikage versus Kisara and Shiratori is probably the most obvious outcome, but I get the feeling Chikage is going to find a way to NOT fight them, considering the way she's changing her outlook on things in general. Plus, I don't quite think Kisara is ready to face someone of Chikage's calibre.


----------



## Legend (Nov 16, 2012)

This is gonna be good, im loving these matchups


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm expecting hopefully a good fight between Kenichi/Berseker, Miu/Rimi, Takada/Lugh, Sieg/Hermit, and Renka/Rachel.  I'm looking foward to see what the mangaka can do with the Kaname/Ryuto and Kisara/Chikage match up and hoping for some surprises from them.  


Also the FT OVA raw was recently released so I'm wondering when the Kenichi OVA raw will be seen.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2012)

So I just started this manga not to long ago. I am on through chapter 60. I have to ask, does Kenichi ever grow out of his faggy, pig headed "I don't hit women" phase...soon!? Shit annoying and sexist and what not.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> So I just started this manga not to long ago. I am on through chapter 60. I have to ask, does Kenichi ever grow out of his faggy, pig headed "I don't hit women" phase...soon!? Shit annoying and sexist and what not.



Lol, well no but thankfully the female opponets are far in between.  Plus even though he carries that mantra, it allows some of his female allies to show off their abilities against those opponents.  I don't mind it since it comes up rarely, and plus there have been two instances if I recall to where he has had to somewhat shelf that mentality later on in the series.


----------



## haegar (Nov 17, 2012)

ya should keep goin though vasto it gets better as things get up - and yeah, kenichi's policy leads to some nice catfights


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> So I just started this manga not to long ago. I am on through chapter 60. I have to ask, does Kenichi ever grow out of his faggy, pig headed "I don't hit women" phase...soon!? Shit annoying and sexist and what not.



That's how it is  its not going to happen.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 17, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> So I just started this manga not to long ago. I am on through chapter 60. I have to ask, does Kenichi ever grow out of his faggy, pig headed "I don't hit women" phase...soon!? Shit annoying and sexist and what not.



Nope, that's already an estabilished part of his charcter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2012)

It will not deter me...but makes me like Kenichi just a little less.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2012)

You get used to it  and it doesn't stop him from sparring or 'dealing' with women who are in his way tbf


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> You get used to it  and it doesn't stop him from sparring or 'dealing' with women who are in his way tbf



 I can't at the moment. This is something that really hurts his character for me right now. Suck a stupid code. i understand if the girl can not fight or if it is not in a fighting situation. But when it comes to combat that shit needs to go.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2012)

Ugh yeah....I am starting to dislike Kenichi


----------



## Legend (Nov 18, 2012)

He hates you too, he has his harem to take care of the female threats


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2012)

Legend said:


> He hates you too, he has his harem to take care of the female threats



 Because, as of chapter 82, he is a little pussy.


----------



## blueblip (Nov 18, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Because, as of *chapter 82*, he is a little pussy.


Sorry man, but 

You're barely into the series. Trust me, by the time you get to where we are, Kenichi is a complete baws. He even (sort of) ditches his thing about not hitting girls by 
*Spoiler*: __ 



using submission/grappling/pinning moves and such.




But seriously, you have a long way to go. Chapter 82 is not even the end of the Ragnarok arc, and trust me, you'll love the last fight of it. Essentially, you haven't even gotten to the main plot yet. The arc you're on is just Kenichi using the basics he learns to fight. It's only after this he becomes competent enough to use more advanced moves.

But yeah, I understand if you're feeling frustrated. But keep reading. As you get further into the series, you'll actually appreciate the fact that Kenichi's growth is portrayed in a comparatively realistic manner as compared to many shounen protagonists.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 18, 2012)

Since Ryuto is starting to have good guy vibes, he bound to win his fight. Freya will probably do shit that will really impress him though.


----------



## Legend (Nov 18, 2012)

Will we have talks of friendship and camaraderie


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2012)

Legend said:


> Will we have talks of friendship and camaraderie



 You better be kidding.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 18, 2012)

Ryuuto blitzes Freya by running her over. A perfect hit and run leaving wheel marks on her face.
Castor gets stomped by Renka.
Chikage asks Ukita for anal in exchange for Kisara's life.
Berserker gives a good showing but Kenichi is on that boss life status.
Sieg gives a good showing but Hermit is on that thug life .
Lugh get's his nose smashed in or if we're (un)lucky Takeda gets fucked up or killed.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 18, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Ryuuto blitzes Freya by running her over. A perfect hit and run leaving wheel marks on her face.
> Castor gets stomped by Renka.
> Chikage asks Ukita for anal in exchange for Kisara's life.
> Berserker gives a good showing but Kenichi is on that boss life status.
> ...



I'm looking forward to Sieg's fight most of all. He's by far my favorite Shinpaku member


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol at hermit beating Siegfried, dude would get counter back handed


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 18, 2012)

Hermit will counter with a foot up Sieg's ass.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2012)

I hope my memory/reading comprehension don't fail me here, but Kenichi should be the strongest male in the alliance and second only to Miu, right?


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 18, 2012)

Correct...ish?
Strongest guy and he can give Miu a fight too.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, no. He was on her level in many ways or even surpassed her before the whole Bulu thing, but now she increased the gap again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I hope my memory/reading comprehension don't fail me here, but Kenichi should be the strongest male in the alliance and second only to Miu, right?



Upon some thinking, he should be the strongest male in the group.  Seig should be the second strongest if Tanimoto is with YOMI at the moment.  

I'm looking to that fight between the two ex-Ragnorok members.  I'm hoping Kaname is able to put up a fight against Ryuto if it comes down to them trading blows.  The Rachel/Renka is pretty much a fanservice fight with the serious matches going to Miu/Rimi.  I really don't know how the Chikage/Kisara is going to turn out without a probable Ukita interferring. The Lugh/Takada should be another serious fight to watch.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 18, 2012)

If Sieg beats Hermit, everybody is getting two chops to the throat.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2012)

Regardless of whether Sieg wins or loses, he will entertain us


----------



## Sablés (Nov 18, 2012)

Seigfreid vs Hermit is what I'm looking forward to most. Never thought the author would actually do it.

Seig is easily my favorite character.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol, come to think of it, isn't Loki on Nijima's payroll.  When is he going to make his return out of appearing in an omake?  

But still, it would be interesting if he would come to help just to have a Ragnorok reunion.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2012)

Smart money's on Hermit for plot reasons


----------



## Sablés (Nov 18, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> Smart money's on Hermit for plot reasons



That's what I'm afraid of. As far as plot relevance goes, Hermit outstrips Seig and that may be what leads to the composer's defeat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2012)

If both the ex-Ragnorok members do have to fight, Tanimoto takes the win ove Seig but not before Seig makes him work for it.  

From the looks of it we're probably going to get some exciting fight panels from Kenichi/Berserker, Miu/Rimi, Seig/Hermit, and Takada/Lugh.  I really have no idea how the mangka is going to do the Kaname/Ryuto match and the Kisara/Chikage fight seems it's going to be heavily one sided.  

Lol, it's pretty much a guarantee  that the Renka/Rachel fight is going to be heavily fanservice followed by Miu/Rimi.

Also, any news on the Kenichi OVA 3 raw?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2012)

Sets up the "rematch" with Kenichi and take-two on defeat-equals-redemption


----------



## Legend (Nov 18, 2012)

Miu > Kenichi >>> Hermit > Seig > Takeda > Renka > Freya > Valkerie


----------



## blueblip (Nov 19, 2012)

Legend said:


> Miu > Kenichi >>> Hermit > Seig > Takeda > Renka > Freya > Valkerie


Dude, c'mon. Not cool man, not cool!

Renka below Takeda and Sieg?? Not a chance in hell. She's most definitely at Miu's level or somewhere close to her. It was even emphasized in the manga that she's had a life much like Miu's, what with the daily fight to the deaths and all. Plus, she's consistently been portrayed at a pretty high level for a disciple.


----------



## Heretic (Nov 19, 2012)

Agreed about Renka. And I'd say Hermit is likely very close to Kenichi. He has as much talent as Siegfried, but he also has had a master like Takeda, so he gets the best of both worlds. Not only that, but back in Ragnarok, he defeated Berserker and was essentially the strongest Ragnarok member after Ryuto's crippling. Even now, he's a full on Yomi, characters that have been portrayed very close to Kenichi's level. To add onto that, on Despair Island, it was him and his ultimate attack that brought a master to his knees.

Siegfried will indeed push him, but even Takeda pushed Kenichi when they're on different levels. Also, while I can buy Takeda being stronger than Freya and Kisara by this point, Seigfried I expect is still stronger - on the disciple island, he said he could solo the enemy team, in which one member was able to push Kisara very far. And in the weapon user arc, Takeda implied Kisara was still as strong as him. What are other people's opinions on Takeda against Seigfried?

Miu > Renka ~ Kenichi > Hermit > Siegfried > Takeda > Kisara ~ Freya


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2012)

Well chapter 500 will be interesting when it comes out, but has anyone taken noticed of this panel from this week's chapter:

It would seem there is another player in the game that might alter the outcomes of the current situation.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 19, 2012)

Chikage's not too likely to kill her opponent either.


----------



## aegon (Nov 19, 2012)

what if the little girl and the woman at page 7 near the merry go round are tanaka's daughter and wife?


----------



## haegar (Nov 19, 2012)

Miu >  Kenichi / Hermit > Renka > Siegfried > Takeda > Kisara /Freya

would be my call ...


I wants Ova :/


----------



## Pika305 (Nov 19, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well chapter 500 will be interesting when it comes out, but has anyone taken noticed of this panel from this week's chapter:
> 
> It would seem there is another player in the game that might alter the outcomes of the current situation.



Nice, can't believe panda with missing pages.

This whole disciple fight is getting super interesting. I do feel like he will probably have a chat with Odin after Odin's done with Freya though.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 19, 2012)

furinkazan88 said:


> Agreed about Renka. And I'd say Hermit is likely very close to Kenichi. He has as much talent as Siegfried, but he also has had a master like Takeda, so he gets the best of both worlds. Not only that, but back in Ragnarok, he defeated Berserker and was essentially the strongest Ragnarok member after Ryuto's crippling. Even now, he's a full on Yomi, characters that have been portrayed very close to Kenichi's level. To add onto that, on Despair Island, it was him and his ultimate attack that brought a master to his knees.
> 
> Siegfried will indeed push him, but even Takeda pushed Kenichi when they're on different levels. Also, while I can buy Takeda being stronger than Freya and Kisara by this point, Seigfried I expect is still stronger - on the disciple island, he said he could solo the enemy team, in which one member was able to push Kisara very far. And in the weapon user arc, Takeda implied Kisara was still as strong as him. What are other people's opinions on Takeda against Seigfried?
> 
> *Miu > Renka ~ Kenichi > Hermit > Siegfried > Takeda > Kisara ~ Freya*



Basically this. 

If Siegfried had a real master training him constantly instead of a spinning top -_- he would probably be equal to hermit.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 19, 2012)

Kenichi has been taking on above-disciple class opponents for awhile now, not sure how much of a threat Berserker will even be...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 19, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Kenichi has been taking on above-disciple class opponents for awhile now, not sure how much of a threat Berserker will even be...



A big enough threat to give Kenichi a black eye.


----------



## Heretic (Nov 19, 2012)

Is Kenichi and Miu expert class yet? Who's considered expert class? Is Fortuna considered Master and thus above expert?

Wasn't Kano Shou's body called a master class body?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 19, 2012)

furinkazan88 said:


> Is Kenichi and Miu expert class yet? Who's considered expert class? Is Fortuna considered Master and thus above expert?
> 
> Wasn't Kano Shou's body called a master class body?



1. We don't know yet.
2. Tanaka's the only confirmed expert, though I think Miu ranks as a (very low level) expert as well.
3. Amongst Masters he was absolute trash. Still a Master though.
4. When was this said?


----------



## Heretic (Nov 19, 2012)

During the bullet training, scientists said that his body was abnormal and asked if he was on drugs. Ogata replied that such a body was natural among master class fighters.


----------



## Heretic (Nov 19, 2012)

Then was Fortuna stronger than Kanou and also the expert Tanaka?


----------



## blueblip (Nov 20, 2012)

Cromer said:


> 1. We don't know yet.
> 2. Tanaka's the only confirmed expert, though I think Miu ranks as a (very low level) expert as well.
> 3. Amongst Masters he was absolute trash. Still a Master though.
> 4. When was this said?


Actually, Miu and Kenichi have been confirmed to be expert level, which was stated by the Elder at the time of the Tanaka spar, albeit just starting off. Heck, I think the top fighters of the Shinpaku Alliance are all experts at this point, except for  Ukita and maybe Thor. Tanaka was said to be on the threshold of masterdom, which technically made him expert level still.



			
				furinkazan88 said:
			
		

> During the bullet training, scientists said that his body was abnormal and asked if he was on drugs. Ogata replied that such a body was natural among master class fighters.


I don't think the implication was that Shou had a master class body. I think the actual translation was Ogata saying that having such a body is not unusual for those who SEEK to master martial arts, not that all masters have a body like that. I could be wrong though, since I've never read the raw, and wouldn't understand anything even if I could.



			
				furinkazan88 said:
			
		

> Then was Fortuna stronger than Kanou and also the expert Tanaka?


Fortuna was definitely stronger than Shou, since Fortuna was master class. He may have been master class trash, but master class nonetheless. Only an expert at Tanaka's level could have given him a fight.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2012)

I am up to chapter 179. And I gotta say the masters are so full of shit. Kenichi is supposedly has no talent but has trained for I am guessing now around 6 months maybe and is beating the shit out of people who has been training for years. Yes he has lost about 2-3 fights by now which is good, but his ability to improve in just a week or so...how is he talent less?


----------



## blueblip (Nov 20, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am up to chapter 179. And I gotta say the masters are so full of shit. Kenichi is supposedly has no talent but has trained for I am guessing now around 6 months maybe and is beating the shit out of people who has been training for years. Yes he has lost about 2-3 fights by now which is good, but his ability to improve in just a week or so...how is he talent less?


Yeah, the masters are absolute fucking trolls. And human rights abusers to boot. It's a running gag that gets pretty stale. Thankfully, it also starts fading out of the manga, but you have a while to go before that happens 

I think by in-universe logic, Kenichi is considered 'talentless' because he's only reached this level because he has so many top notch masters, and wouldn't be able to do so with just one. Honestly though, I don't take anything the masters tell him seriously because they seem to get some perverse satisfaction by trolling the poor kid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2012)

blueblip said:


> Yeah, the masters are absolute fucking trolls. And human rights abusers to boot. It's a running gag that gets pretty stale. Thankfully, it also starts fading out of the manga, but you have a while to go before that happens
> 
> I think by in-universe logic, Kenichi is considered 'talentless' because he's only reached this level because he has so many top notch masters, and wouldn't be able to do so with just one. Honestly though, I don't take anything the masters tell him seriously because they seem to get some perverse satisfaction by trolling the poor kid.



Lol, pretty much this.  Plus, since Kenichi is has high durability and stamina, that allows him to endure such hellish training.  Also there is a reason for him going through that training that gets revealed later on in the series.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 20, 2012)

I actually tend to agree with the masters though. Ken has, bar none, THE most intense training sessions in this manga. With a kid like Yamamoto Naoki, we'd probably be looking at a mid level expert by now. Or even Pengulu Sankan level.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2012)

But if he started training as soon as anybody else he would probaly be master even where I am at now. Dude soaks knowledge,skill, moves as much as damage.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 20, 2012)

He caught up to people who were training since childhood in a matter of months.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol, as I said before Kenichi does have a high durability rate and stamina to boot that allows him to take damage and survive the hellish training his masters put him through. 

Also, I hoping since that Naruto/One Piece/Bleach came out early that this trend continues so we can have chapter 500 released early tommorrow.


----------



## Beckman (Nov 20, 2012)

I wanna see an Akisame fight soon. That man always cracks me up.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 20, 2012)

He is incredibly talented and behind closed doors his teachers more than likely acknowledge it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2012)

^ True, his masters don't want him getting a fat head in pride due to improvements.  If I recall, didn't he get a bit prideful before being set straight.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2012)

He is good...but he is no Teenager Garyu X.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 20, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> ^ True, his masters don't want him getting a fat head in pride due to improvements.  If I recall, didn't he get a bit prideful before being set straight.



He got cocky then the guy he sneaked knocked him out and ran away with the victory.


----------



## Heretic (Nov 20, 2012)

blueblip said:


> Actually, Miu and Kenichi have been confirmed to be expert level, which was stated by the Elder at the time of the Tanaka spar, albeit just starting off. Heck, I think the top fighters of the Shinpaku Alliance are all experts at this point, except for  Ukita and maybe Thor. Tanaka was said to be on the threshold of masterdom, which technically made him expert level still.
> 
> I don't think the implication was that Shou had a master class body. I think the actual translation was Ogata saying that having such a body is not unusual for those who SEEK to master martial arts, not that all masters have a body like that. I could be wrong though, since I've never read the raw, and wouldn't understand anything even if I could.
> 
> Fortuna was definitely stronger than Shou, since Fortuna was master class. He may have been master class trash, but master class nonetheless. Only an expert at Tanaka's level could have given him a fight.



Really? I don't recall Elder saying anything like that. But okay, makes sense I suppose. What chapter is the Tanaka spar again?

Ehhh, I don't know, all the translations I've seen said something along the lines of master class bodies being having those symptoms. And Ogata was pretty much implying Shou's body when he was talking. But I dont really like it, since Kenichi defeated him. If Kanou did have a master class body though, its consistent with how he kept up with enraged Miu and how he blitzed and knocked out Miu. It just doesnt make sense with losing to a battle-worn Kenichi.

And it feels strange to me that Fortuna is stronger than Tanaka. Its hard to believe. And there's also how Kanou defeated the Shinpaku trio with ease, yet Fortuna couldn't knock them out similarly despite being bulkier.


----------



## blueblip (Nov 21, 2012)

furinkazan88 said:


> Really? I don't recall Elder saying anything like that. But okay, makes sense I suppose. What chapter is the Tanaka spar again?
> 
> Ehhh, I don't know, all the translations I've seen said something along the lines of master class bodies being having those symptoms. And Ogata was pretty much implying Shou's body when he was talking. But I dont really like it, since Kenichi defeated him. If Kanou did have a master class body though, its consistent with how he kept up with enraged Miu and how he blitzed and knocked out Miu. It just doesnt make sense with losing to a battle-worn Kenichi.
> 
> And it feels strange to me that Fortuna is stronger than Tanaka. Its hard to believe. And there's also how Kanou defeated the Shinpaku trio with ease, yet Fortuna couldn't knock them out similarly despite being bulkier.


It's around 370, plus/minus a chapter or two. I'll look for the specific chapter a bit later and let you know.

Basically, Akisame first said Kenichi and Miu are in a very delicate state as martial arists, and then the Elder a few chapters later says they are just at a level like Tanaka's, a fragile point which he said was expert level. Of course, the Elder did point out that Tanaka is almost a master, while Kenichi is just starting off as an expert.

As for Shou, he could have very well been high expert class, and still dealt with Miu the way he did. And yes, Fortuna was bad power scaling. The manga has emphasized the superiority of master class fighters, which means Fortuna should have turned the Shinpaku Alliance, whose members were heavily injured, into bloody paste. Like you said Shou, who is not master class, could OHKO much healthier members.

Fortuna was garbage, both as a master and as a character.


----------



## Beckman (Nov 21, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> He is good...but he is no Teenager Garyu X.



Dude that an unfair comparison, only the elder can compare with Garyu X. Also he's 20 so he's no teenager.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 21, 2012)

Gunners said:


> He got cocky then the guy he sneaked knocked him out and ran away with the victory.



Considering the Damage Soak Kenichi has that attack is probably on par if not better than the Anti-Disciple Kick, now that I think about it.


----------



## Heretic (Nov 21, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Considering the Damage Soak Kenichi has that attack is probably on par if not better than the Anti-Disciple Kick, now that I think about it.



Hmm, wasn't Shinnosuke's (I think that's his name) attack directed at the brain though? So it bypassed all Kenichi's normal defenses/durability.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 22, 2012)

^Definitely bypassed durability.

And in terms of hours spent training, do we actually think he's spent less time training under a 'proper' master than most of the Yomi dudes? He has the most intense training bar none in this manga.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 22, 2012)

^Definitely bypassed durability.

And in terms of hours spent training, do we actually think he's spent less time training under a 'proper' master than most of the Yomi dudes? He has the most intense training bar none in this manga.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Nov 22, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am up to chapter 179. And I gotta say the masters are so full of shit. Kenichi is supposedly has no talent but has trained for I am guessing now around 6 months maybe and is beating the shit out of people who has been training for years. Yes he has lost about 2-3 fights by now which is good, but his ability to improve in just a week or so...how is he talent less?



cause...


*Spoiler*: __ 



praises can only be given at the time a disciple dies


----------



## Heretic (Nov 22, 2012)

Cromer said:


> ^Definitely bypassed durability.
> 
> And in terms of hours spent training, do we actually think he's spent less time training under a 'proper' master than most of the Yomi dudes? He has the most intense training bar none in this manga.



Which is still pretty incredible since Shinnosuke's attack could possibly take out Master class fighters who don't train their brain/head.


----------



## kruchy (Nov 22, 2012)

Chapter 500

Link removed


----------



## Ender (Nov 22, 2012)

wat the hell kinda translation was that?!?!?!


----------



## haegar (Nov 22, 2012)

well no matter what they say with all these many fights barely being laid out it still felt like an extremely short read to me. lookin forward to miu's, kenichi's sieg's and kisara's fights most I guess...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, obviously they're all gonna get pushed at first to make yomi seem like a threat. Poor Nijima, running for his life


----------



## haegar (Nov 22, 2012)

oh I forgot the Renka Yanki fanservice fight, that should turn into some eyecandy service


----------



## kruchy (Nov 22, 2012)

TBH I expected something more from the 500th chapter. All it had was just a warm up.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 22, 2012)

Sounds like the perfect time to kill either Shiratori or Kisara to me to give the villians a victory.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2012)

Lol, really enjoyed the chapter.  Freaking Berserker is showing why he is scary.  Damn, the guy went on full attack mode to make sure Kenichi didn't get a chance to activate his technique properly.  Still, it was nice to see the guy has a sense of honor in allowing Kenichi to see what he was capable off instead of finishing the fight in the first blow.  

Really looking foward to see how the other fights turn out.


----------



## Space (Nov 22, 2012)

Nah, I don't believe Kenichi could have been one-shotted by him. It would have been a bad hit, but not a match winner. Kenichi's proper techniques will probably prevail over Berserker's no-form style in the end, even if Berserker is actually stronger than him.

Wonder what Freya is going to do without her weapon? Or did she develop a non-weapon fighting style in the meantime?

I'm really interested to find out what Chikage's level is, given who her master is and that this is her first real fight (if I'm not mistaken). Think she will win her fight.

I expect Miu to take down Rimi with medium effort, when she decides to fight for real.

And dat fanservice....


----------



## haegar (Nov 22, 2012)

> Wonder what Freya is going to do without her weapon?



find some street sign or lamp pole and dance around it?


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh Renka, just admit it, you want Keniichi to see what's under your swimsuit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2012)

Lol, well the one thing we can bank on is that the Renka/Rachel fight is going to be coming near the line of soft core porn.   Their first fight was probably just warm up on how ecchi the mangaka could make it. 

Anyway, looking foward on seeing how Kenichi will handle Berserker, how Miu can handle a super speed Rimi, and how the rest can handle their  opponents.  Kisara looks like she can at least give Chikage a fight though that may change later in the up coming chapters.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 22, 2012)

lol Siegfried jumping from unnatural positions.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 22, 2012)

I think the climax of this battle will be Mui fucking Rimi up.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice color cover and also good intro to the fights.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 22, 2012)

Shiratori knocked back already?
I still think she can be an asset though.


Never i would have thought Berserker... to be a Sei user  The irony
He's probably gonna use Seidou Goui aswell later on.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 22, 2012)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Never i would have thought Berserker... to be a Sei user  The irony
> He's probably gonna use Seidou Goui aswell later on.



Berserkers everything...


----------



## Heretic (Nov 23, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Shiratori knocked back already?
> I still think she can be an asset though.
> 
> 
> ...



He's not. His Berserker mode is him releasing his Dou ki, as the masters said in the Hermit fight. His technique creates a Seikuuken around himself, but I don't think Seikuuken is specific to Sei users only.

I could be wrong though, but I'm pretty sure it was never stated.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2012)

Lol, well at least for now we are getting the disciple fights instead of the masters.  An interesting thing is wasn't this what Ogata wanted at the start when he assembled the Ragnorock group to rival the YOMI disciples.  Now it's occurring though majority of the Ragnorock group is with the Shinpaku Alliance and Ogata is with YAMI now.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 23, 2012)

A great chapter with interesting matchups but once again we've been teased with the possibility of Renka fighting seriously for once only for it to turn into fanservice.  I've no problem with fanservice it's the fact that unlike Shigure we don't an equal or greater display of skill and badassery


----------



## haegar (Nov 23, 2012)

^seikuken is general thing. I believe ryusey seikuken or whatsitcalled is a Sei tech by Elder though ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2012)

I have fully caught up to this manga. Man this arc makes the bleach 2nd war arc seem short.


----------



## Legend (Nov 24, 2012)

Don't you feel great after reading a great manga

I loved the color pages but this chapter had me wanting more

Kenichi needs to go all out vs berserker


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah i want kenichi to just kick some ass completely


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2012)

Legend said:


> Don't you feel great after reading a great manga
> 
> I loved the color pages but this chapter had me wanting more
> 
> Kenichi needs to go all out vs berserker



 I Thank Chiba for that. Bean meaning to read it awhile now. And against Beserker I do not think so. He beat his style before and he can beat it again. Freya vs Odin match up is kind of surprising.


----------



## Legend (Nov 24, 2012)

Don't doubt his new wheelchair fu, but I wouldn't be surprised if he walked again


----------



## Space (Nov 24, 2012)

I'd love it if Freya used Odin's wheelchair to beat up Odin.


----------



## haegar (Nov 24, 2012)

^this thought has potential - though tbh he been doing nicely with kenichi, hope she don't hurt him too bad - eventually he should have wild sex with rimi and retire from the world of martial arts to a happy relationship ...


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 24, 2012)

I want someone to die....only fair since the Demon God was slain that and there's so much fodder friends I can't remember who the hell they are.


----------



## Heretic (Nov 24, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I Thank Chiba for that. Bean meaning to read it awhile now. And against Beserker I do not think so. He beat his style before and he can beat it again. Freya vs Odin match up is kind of surprising.



Kenichi never beat Berserker; Hermit did.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 24, 2012)

All in all, a lot of disadvantageous matchups for the Shinp?ku kids.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2012)

Also they have been teasing Miu's past for far to long now. They should have been taken care of this over 100 chapters ago when Hou was still around.



Legend said:


> Don't doubt his new wheelchair fu, but I wouldn't be surprised if he walked again



I am more in doubt of Freya going against him actually. Never doubt a guy in a wheelchair.



furinkazan88 said:


> Kenichi never beat Berserker; Hermit did.



 Man I justr ead it all in a week my memory gets jumbled.


----------



## Roharu (Nov 24, 2012)

furinkazan88 said:


> Kenichi never beat Berserker; Hermit did.



In the anime they never fought, but in the manga they did, the masters even placed bet about whether Kenichi would win easily or with severe difficulty. (Well, Kenichi thought some masters actually were thinking he would lose, hence the bets, just another example of his masters' trolling. Apachai and Shigure, I think, were the only ones that lose since they bet on Kenichi defeating Berseker easily, such a huge fate).


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Nov 24, 2012)

Takeda learned some new techniques from his mastery in case another situation like this arises. I think Takeda may have a shot here, depending on how strong Lugh actually is.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 24, 2012)

Roharu said:


> In the anime they never fought, but in the manga they did, the masters even placed bet about whether Kenichi would win easily or with severe difficulty. (Well, Kenichi thought some masters actually were thinking he would lose, hence the bets, just another example of his masters' trolling. Apachai and Shigure, I think, were the only ones that lose since they bet on Kenichi defeating Berseker easily, such a huge fate).



Dude, I have relevant chapters open right now. They scuffled on one page, then Hermit interfered. The betting was on Ken vs Odin, not Berserker.


----------



## Heretic (Nov 24, 2012)

Roharu said:


> In the anime they never fought, but in the manga they did, the masters even placed bet about whether Kenichi would win easily or with severe difficulty. (Well, Kenichi thought some masters actually were thinking he would lose, hence the bets, just another example of his masters' trolling. Apachai and Shigure, I think, were the only ones that lose since they bet on Kenichi defeating Berseker easily, such a huge fate).



What chapter was this?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 24, 2012)

My bets:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kenichi vs. Berserker
Seems obvious that Kenichi has to win this one.  It will obviously be hard and be a focus fight but Berserker doesn't seem like the sort of guy to bring back as a major villain.

A slim chance that Berserker beats him easily and says "meh, you're boring" and leaves him alive to get training from the Elder before coming back for a rematch.​Miu vs. Remi
Miu wins, easily, after a few close calls to show how Remi has "really gotten much better."  99% likely Remi converts to Shinpaku after the fight.​Takeda vs. Lugh
Takeda got his special training specifically to fight Lugh.  My gut wants to say they're just setting Takeda up to fall though.

But that's rather against the pattern of the series so I have to go with Takeda winning (this will also be a focus fight).​Kisara/Shiratori vs. Kushinada
Kisara/Shiratori are screwed fighting Kushinada.  They have no hope.

I'm going to go with "Ukita shows up and Kushinada flees because she's not sure how to fight someone so unskilled-at-judo/determined-to-win-in-the-face-of-reality/so-emotionally-engaged-in-the-fight."  Sets up Kushinada as an opponent again later.​Siegfried vs. Hermit
As I touched on above, Hermit has to win this one for plot reasons.  Likely hurting Siegfried very badly in the process (to motivate Kenichi to fight Hermit).​Freya vs. Odin
Odin.

Meta-logic but you don't put guy-in-a-wheelchair up against someone and have them lose in their introductory fight.

Plus if Lugh and Remi both lose we still need a representative from the Sage fist (I think it's rather late in the game to train up another new disciple).​Renka vs. Rachel
Renka for the very simple reason we haven't seen a major fight from Renka yet and this gives her a chance to shine against an opponent we've already seen a lot from.​


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 24, 2012)

Roharu said:


> In the anime they never fought, but in the manga they did, the masters even placed bet about whether Kenichi would win easily or with severe difficulty. (Well, Kenichi thought some masters actually were thinking he would lose, hence the bets, just another example of his masters' trolling. Apachai and Shigure, I think, were the only ones that lose since they bet on Kenichi defeating Berseker easily, such a huge fate).



No he didn't when he fought Berserker that was in the Original HSDK, remember the Author made a previous HSDK that was basically this one, but less awesome and only 50 chapters.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 24, 2012)

Tatakae! Ryouzanpaku Shijo Saikyou no Deshi


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 24, 2012)

Plot twist: Miu loses control and kills Rimi.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 24, 2012)

I seriously think that's a possibility.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 24, 2012)

That or Shiratori since it's not like we needed another chick.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2012)

None of those things are happening...none of them. Not with Kenichi and his molestation attack. Going by what I read and what happened to Appa no way. Shiratori was a pretty big surprise. Ukita having a harem though is  worthy. Of all people beside Kenichi and Hermit having one...he having one?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

That's the joke 

Tanimoto can have his loli and shut up


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's the joke
> 
> Tanimoto can have his loli and shut up



do not forget various unknown background characters. But yes...Kenichi's sister is his top one isn't it....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

Pretty much yeah


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2012)

Kenichi's harem consists of who else besides Miu and Renka? Because going by quality Ukita may actually have him beat...just barely


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

maybe rachel, the pig tailed girl who wears the biker leather and helmet, also the girl from his school, with the glasses. There might be one or two others


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> maybe rachel, the pig tailed girl who wears the biker leather and helmet, also the girl from his school, with the glasses. There might be one or two others



hhhhmmmm. Guess based on the addition of Rachel I would put Kenichi's over Ukita's.


----------



## Space (Nov 24, 2012)

Add shigeru to kenichi's harem and he has outclassed ukita by a mile


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

that was slightly implied wasn't it? hm


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> Add shigeru to kenichi's harem and he has outclassed ukita by a mile





Inuhanyou said:


> that was slightly implied wasn't it? hm



 Slightly implied by Miu but I am not counting her. Yes adding her blows away Ukita's.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 25, 2012)

Kenichi has 4(if you include Rachel and shigure 6)

Ukitake 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Kenichi has 4(if you include Rachel and shigure 6)
> 
> Ukitake 3



 Not adding Rachel and Shigure besides Miu, Renka, and that girl from the gardening club...who is the 4th one? Did I forget someone so quickly? Certainly you do not me Li Rachi. She has not shown any interest really in him.


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 25, 2012)

I can't take Kushinada fight seriously. Are they really going to show a little girl get kicked in the stomach/face? Unless you want to have that kind of manga, some characters just won't take damage/ have a serious fight.

I am looking forwards to siegfried though.


----------



## haegar (Nov 25, 2012)

^Kushinada would not approve of small fry misjudging the situation


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Certainly you do not me Li Rachi. She has not shown any interest really in him.



Actually, she and Renka are the only girls who have stated with their own mouths that they're after Ken's dong. Miu's all passive-aggressive, and Izumi's been too self conscious to go after him herself.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2012)

I was looking at chapter 344 just now, with Kensei's new disciples. Rimi and Berserker's silhouette's match up, but not Lugh's.


----------



## haegar (Nov 25, 2012)

^ maybe the design was changed? or big conspiracy of the hidden super disciple


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> I can't take Kushinada fight seriously. Are they really going to show a little girl get kicked in the stomach/face? Unless you want to have that kind of manga, some characters just won't take damage/ have a serious fight.
> 
> I am looking forwards to siegfried though.



 What? You would rather Kenichi just straight up talk her out of it? No she should get a bit of an ass whoopin just like anyone else.



Cromer said:


> I was looking at chapter 344 just now, with Kensei's new disciples. Rimi and Berserker's silhouette's match up, but not Lugh's.





haegar said:


> ^ maybe the design was changed? or big conspiracy of the hidden super disciple



Maybe Lugh was wearing something else. His arms do not look all that big in the silhouette.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> I can't take Kushinada fight seriously. Are they really going to show a little girl get kicked in the stomach/face? Unless you want to have that kind of manga, some characters just won't take damage/ have a serious fight.
> 
> I am looking forwards to siegfried though.



In technicallity, I'm expecting for Chikage to at least get some of her clothing dirty a bit.  This is going to be a very challenging battle for Kisara since she's going against a girl that utilizes the 100% Skill/ 0% Raw power philosophy and probably uses her master's version of the Seikuken.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2012)

And she is a smaller faster target.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 25, 2012)

He is getting away with this because her martial arts doesn't involve actually touching the individual (at least at the master level...). Basically its pure striking vs pure grappling.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 26, 2012)

For me, I still hope we get a Krav Maga or Dambe (which I do practice) practitioner.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 26, 2012)

I hope we get a black guy, cus all these asians don't know how to fight.
I'd show them the good old, Kicked-in-your-chest-jutsu.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd rather not. Cause he'd be stereotyped to high hell to an offensive level.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 27, 2012)

Black Dynamite in Kenichi. SOUEEEEEY!!!!!!


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 27, 2012)

Some manga coloring, mostly fanservice ones (except the first one):




*Spoiler*: _HighRes_ 












*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 27, 2012)

Renka.pek


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 27, 2012)

Sadly, it's hard to find good Kenichi fanart out there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Some manga coloring, mostly fanservice ones (except the first one):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, those colorings are done very well.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 27, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Black Dynamite in Kenichi. SOUEEEEEY!!!!!!


 Your sardonicism will be misconstrued as true desire and then we'll get a Yomi Pimp.  No, that is not a good thing.  Why can't we just understand each other?  /cry


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 27, 2012)

That is true desire. Black Dynamite would be pretty much like a mix of Sakaki and Berserker. Just black.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2012)

So wait is this manga on break this week?


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 30, 2012)

Every time I see kenichi break up the fight between lugh and takeda I'm like "he's come a long way down the road of becoming a badass. He has done well"


----------



## Cromer (Nov 30, 2012)

True that, very true


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice fanservice cover 

And the ending was just great


----------



## J. Fooly (Nov 30, 2012)

Holy Shit, Ryuuto knows how to handle his women.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2012)

Gold shoes  That is all.


----------



## haegar (Nov 30, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> Gold Shoes



^this.
freya lookin good. rimuto up treason towards yomi? if he wants to talk he doesn't want them dead?  why is ukita swimming laps under the bridge midfight? 0.o


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 30, 2012)

Freya wins this chapter in my book, the hell with gold shoes.  Also, I want to see Kenichi fight, seems like it has been forever since a whole chapter has been devoted to him alone with cutting to crappy fights.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2012)

Very enjoyable chapter.  So Miu is still into the money with going after the gold shoes.  Ryuto restraining Kaname just to talk was interesting though we now know that Kaname can fight without her pole when needed.  Poor Ukita being made the fool again, though I'm expecting him to show up with the Kisara/Chikage fight.  Hopefully next chapter we get to hear Ruyto's intentions while going to see how the Hermit/Sieg fight is going.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 30, 2012)

I doubt we will hear his reasons. That seems like something that will happen a few chapters later or off Panel. Miu gotta get that money always. Rimi really should stop carelessly throwing gold shoes around.


----------



## blueblip (Nov 30, 2012)

You know, this chapter made me feel bad for Jenzad. All he had to do was promise Miu a substantial sum of money and Miu would have gladly gone with him voluntarily 

And seriously, I'm getting VERY tired of Ukita. He's just a waste of panel space at this point. He should just hang back with the Shinpaku Alliance's grunts at this point.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 30, 2012)

It really is a surprise he has the harem he has.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 30, 2012)

blueblip said:


> And seriously, I'm getting VERY tired of Ukita. He's just a waste of panel space at this point. He should just hang back with the Shinpaku Alliance's grunts at this point.



Even worse he's getting his own Harem.


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2012)

Ukita is fodder

Ryuuto making freya do that is lulzy

So did he mean after the kill the SA, the yomi will be killed as soldiers for yami's plan?

The gold shoes, Miu desperate for cash


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh lordy lord Ukita got owned by a guy in a wheelchair. A pretty damn strong guy in a wheelchair, but still.


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2012)

Ukita is the yamucha of HSDK, just with a harem


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 30, 2012)

Is ukita supposed to be the standin for the audience? The normal dude who we are supposed to relate to?


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2012)

nope the loser

Kenichi is the relatable one


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 30, 2012)

Legend said:


> nope the loser
> 
> Kenichi is the relatable one



 There is nothing relatable about Kenichi. Or Ukita. Maybe if you live in Japan.


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2012)

Kenichi was a everyguy with no talent that has turned into the 2nd coming


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 30, 2012)

Legend said:


> Kenichi was a everyguy with no talent that has turned into the 2nd coming



 My ass he has no talent. Beating people with more experience then him.


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2012)

You have no talent and look at the amazing things you can do


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 30, 2012)

Legend said:


> You have no talent and look at the amazing things you can do



 I thought the lesson is hard work pays off.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 30, 2012)

Hard work can only act as a multiplier for what's already there. Shit tier brains will never be able to cope with n-dimensional mathematics, no matter how much practice. Same principle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2012)

A quick question, but that last page of the chapter made mention that the next issue was going to be out on 12/12, so does that mean Kenichi is going to be on break this coming week?


----------



## hellosquared (Dec 1, 2012)

kenichi stuck around and did hellish training all for dat ass. A man's dreams have no limit. It is... inspiring.


----------



## Space (Dec 1, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> A quick question, but that last page of the chapter made mention that the next issue was going to be out on 12/12, so does that mean Kenichi is going to be on break this coming week?



Yeah, next issue is a double issue (#2/3), so only 1 issue in 2 weeks.


----------



## Ender (Dec 7, 2012)

chapter 7


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2012)

Chapter 502 is out.

chapter 7

Lol, beaten to it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Enjoyable chapter.  Mostly focus on the Miu/Rimi fight with Rimi holding her own and had an advantage over Miu at some point.  Miu masters on her sensing Ki technique and evens the fight to where she has the advantage at the end.  Chapter ends with Rimi up to something.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2012)

Ender's speed>Placid's Speed

 Pretty nice chapter it was. Can not wait for the double issue....but is it in 2 weeks?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ender's speed>Placid's Speed
> 
> Pretty nice chapter it was. Can not wait for the double issue....but is it in 2 weeks?



Hmmm, don't know.  Do double issues come out on the exact stated date or do they come out a week earlier?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmmm, don't know.  Do double issues come out on the exact stated date or do they come out a week earlier?



 I don't know...sometimes I get thrown off.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 7, 2012)

Wanna see Hermit fight so bad...fuck this Rimi shit.


----------



## Space (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like Miu still has the upperhand, being able to switch from power to speed at will and being able to sense the opponent. Even if Rimi can somehow distort Miu's ability to sense ki, Miu will be able to deal with it in the end. But more importantly, their underwear have the same pattern


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2012)

One is underwear and the other is a bikini.


----------



## haegar (Dec 7, 2012)

nice fapping-filler ...


----------



## Space (Dec 7, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> One is underwear and the other is a bikini.



You must be so much fun at parties


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

This manga is so annoying to read nowadays. Can't Miu ever get a beatdown and let Kenichi save her? 

Kenichi has grown into a real man. Perhaps not a badass but he has shown a level of maturity that can really be appreciated.

They need to hurry up and show Saiga vs Grandpa Furinji.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2012)

foreign said:


> This manga is so annoying to read nowadays. Can't Miu ever get a beatdown and let Kenichi save her?
> 
> Kenichi has grown into a real man. Perhaps not a badass but he has shown a level of maturity that can really be appreciated.
> 
> They need to hurry up and show Saiga vs Grandpa Furinji.



Lol, well he did save her in the last arc, though got the crap smashed out of him by her and that masked disciple.  But still, he got to carry her out of the castle for a while.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> You must be so much fun at parties



 Yeah...I am. I have the amazing ability to tell the difference between a bikini and panties.



foreign said:


> This manga is so annoying to read nowadays. Can't Miu ever get a beatdown and let Kenichi save her?
> 
> Kenichi has grown into a real man. Perhaps not a badass but he has shown a level of maturity that can really be appreciated.
> 
> They need to hurry up and show Saiga vs Grandpa Furinji.



 Anybody that can beat her down though would be to much for Kenichi though. Yeah he is pretty badass, still weaker then her by a long shot. Since he has "no talent".


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

If he was significantly weaker, he would not have won against Kano Shou. That's just what they tell him to keep him training and motivated. no matter how you look at it, kenichi is a genius for keeping up with people who have trained for many years more than him, surpassing even them. A genius at hardwork


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If he was significantly weaker, he would not have won against Kano Shou. That's just what they tell him to keep him training and motivated. no matter how you look at it, kenichi is a genius for keeping up with people who have trained for many years more than him, surpassing even them. A genius at hardwork



 Miu is far stronger then all of Ragnarok was and pretty much all of Yomi. And didn't they actually tie? Kenichi wins most of his fights because he gets a chance to learn what he is fighting against and taught a move or two to help counter. All the fights he has lost was because he had no idea what he was really up against. This is not a negative to me, not by a long shot. But it is just what I see.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

"Miu is stronger then all of Ragnarok and all of Yomi"

 I really don't know what to say to that, unless it was stated somewhere i overlooked


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> "Miu is stronger then all of Ragnarok and all of Yomi"
> 
> I really don't know what to say to that, unless it was stated somewhere i overlooked



 Well to me it seemed like you were sizing Shou up Miu in comparison to how far away Kenichi was from Miu's strength. Is what i got from your post...is why I said that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, you have to remember that Miu has more experiance as a martial artist than Kenichi, so she would be above him in certain areas.  Her techniques should be miles above Kenichi and was enhance by Silicardo's training when she was not herself.  The only way I see Kenichi making a jump in his training if he were to be trained by one of the Fist.  Particularly it would have to be Hongo if that were to happen.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well, you have to remember that Miu has more experiance as a martial artist than Kenichi, so she would be above him in certain areas.  Her techniques should be miles above Kenichi and was enhance by Silicardo's training when she was not herself.  The only way I see Kenichi making a jump in his training if he were to be trained by one of the Fist.  Particularly it would have to be Hongo if that were to happen.



 All of Kenichi's opponents had experience over him though. She was miles above him even before she was trained by him. Not only this it is already confirmed her training is nerfed. And if he really wanted to jump to near her level the fist to train him would without a doubt have to be Kensei...if not Miu's father. Still bugs me that over 500 chapters later her whole past and family is still a mystery.

 I hope this mean this manga has another 500 chapters left in it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> All of Kenichi's opponents had experience over him though. She was miles above him even before she was trained by him. Not only this it is already confirmed her training is nerfed. And if he really wanted to jump to near her level the fist to train him would without a doubt have to be Kensei...if not Miu's father. Still bugs me that over 500 chapters later her whole past and family is still a mystery.
> 
> I hope this mean this manga has another 500 chapters left in it.



The series should have quite a bit of story left in it.  If I recall, there was mention of Ma Kensei's rival clan that were to have masters equal to those of Kenichi's.  It would be interesting to see if the mangaka utilizes on that storyline.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 8, 2012)

^Well, we did have Li Tenmon, but I doubt we'll be seeing many more people from Kensei's rival alliance. While they follow katsujinken, they aren't allied with YAMI in any way.

This was actually a good fight, I think. For the first time, we're actually seeing Miu putting in some effort to beat an opponent who isn't leagues above her. And really, Kenichi isn't that far behind Miu anymore. If anything, the gap between Kenichi and Miu is probably MUCH smaller than the gap between Miu and Tanaka.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 8, 2012)

Didn't like the chapter much as Miu vs. Rimi is the least interesting matchup to me in this arc. Though I guess it's a good thing that it'd be finished before others.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 8, 2012)

Hopefully the next chapter will have some panels shown of the other fights going on.  Really interested to see how Seig is doing against Hermit.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 8, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, well he did save her in the last arc, though got the crap smashed out of him by her and that masked disciple.  But still, he got to carry her out of the castle for a while.



Pengulu? I believe he's more so an expert than a disciple.

We need to see more expert class figters, we've seen like three or so? Disappointing for the longest class.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 8, 2012)

I thought the only expert we have seen was Superman.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 8, 2012)

Pengulu Sankan was an Expert class. That lard ass Luchadore from Diego's ship was also an expert.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 8, 2012)

We could also argue that Shou was low tier expert level.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 8, 2012)

Shou low tier expert?
Lol wut.


Unless Miu is going to kill Rimi, in all seriousness I don't give a darn about her fight.
Any other fight except for Renka would be more interesting, seriously.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 8, 2012)

Shou's power is a strange case, Ogata said he had something like a master class body and he dealt with the Shinpaku Alliance better than the master Fortuna did. And perhaps most of all, he blitzed Miu and KOed her in seconds and was also keeping up with her dou mode pretty well. The only outlier is, unfortunately, his fight with Kenichi. Aside from that, I agree that he should indeed have been expert class.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 8, 2012)

To be fair Seig and Hermit where there during the fight with Fortuna, and they were leagues above the rest of their team at the time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 8, 2012)

For fapping purposes Renka's fight is interesting.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Dec 8, 2012)

foreign said:


> This manga is so annoying to read nowadays. Can't Miu ever get a beatdown and let Kenichi save her?
> 
> Kenichi has grown into a real man. Perhaps not a badass but he has shown a level of maturity that can really be appreciated.
> 
> They need to hurry up and show Saiga vs Grandpa Furinji.



Big Kenichi fan here, as you can see from my username. 

I also look forward to the day Siaga finally fights, would like to see him take on Akisame, and beat him to the ground.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2012)

So are we getting a chapter this week or is it next?

Also:


----------



## Cromer (Dec 20, 2012)

Apparently RAW for OVA 3 is out...


----------



## Baby Joe (Dec 20, 2012)

Here's OVA 03 if anyone's interested: [/URL]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the link.

Also, very nice Rimi color set.

So anyone wants to take a guess on what's going to be on the upcoming chapter.  I'll be guessing it more of the Miu/Rimi fight then there will be some panels on the Kenichi/Berserker fight, though I'm hoping to see how the Seig/Hermit match is going on.  The Renka/Rachel fight could be shown at the start of the new year.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 20, 2012)

Furinji Saiga said:


> Big Kenichi fan here, as you can see from my username.
> 
> I also look forward to the day Siaga finally fights, would like to see him take on Akisame, and beat him to the ground.



While Saiga would indeed beat Akisame, it wouldn't be that easy for him either. Akisame is strongly hinted to be the strongest of the current younger generation Ryouzanpaku masters.
I don't think we've ever seen Akisame go all out.


----------



## Baks (Dec 20, 2012)

Speaking about Akisame, I would like to see him fight Ogata - that would be a good match up.

Plus I really see Akisame inflict some serious pain on the little punk. XP


----------



## Baby Joe (Dec 20, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool, thanks for the link.
> 
> Also, very nice Rimi color set.
> 
> So anyone wants to take a guess on what's going to be on the upcoming chapter.  I'll be guessing it more of the Miu/Rimi fight then there will be some panels on the Kenichi/Berserker fight, though I'm hoping to see how the Seig/Hermit match is going on.  The Renka/Rachel fight could be shown at the start of the new year.



No problem. 

I think we'll be seeing more of the Rimi and Miu fight since these two have had the most build-up out of all the match-ups. The other match-ups are pretty random (although Kenichi vs. Berserker happened in the old series). I wouldn't be surprised if all the other fights are off-paneled.

Ryuto's talk with Freya might be shown in a flashback after this fight.



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> While Saiga would indeed beat Akisame, it wouldn't be that easy for him either. Akisame is strongly hinted to be the strongest of the current younger generation Ryouzanpaku masters.
> I don't think we've ever seen Akisame go all out.



I think Akisame's the strongest Ryozanpaku master behind the Elder. The closest we've seen to him going all out was against Alexander and he beat him pretty easily.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a feeling that there might be a confrontation between Tanaka and Ogata since the salaryman was spotted at the park that Kenichi and company are at.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone know when the chapter comes out?


----------



## Cromer (Dec 21, 2012)

Not for a while it seems.


----------



## Ender (Dec 21, 2012)

Link removed

kenichi rage incoming??  and was that alien smacking that girl's ass?!!!


----------



## Legend (Dec 21, 2012)

if anything happens to miu all bets are off and yes the alien was smacking her ass


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 21, 2012)

I....I really hope not That part is just played out now. I am tired of the Kenichi rage/become invincible whenever Miu gets hurt or in trouble.

 Anyway that fight is not over yet. And yes...yes alien smacked dat ass.


----------



## Baby Joe (Dec 21, 2012)

Ryuto showing up like a boss in that flashback.  He never disappoints. 
I hope we find out how Rimi met Ogata, though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 21, 2012)

Really enjoyed the chapter.  So Miu is in trouble by the end of the chapter's end.  Nice to see how Rimi met Ryuto and why she wanted to become so strong.  Though now I have a feeling that her win will be temporary since Miu will probably go into berserk mode after that final hit.  

Lol at the alien rallying the troops.


----------



## Space (Dec 21, 2012)

Miu has not shown her stronger moves / ki yet, so I really don't believe this fight is over just yet. Miu will definitely make a comeback. What Rimi displayed felt like the first signs of becoming a low tier master level fighter, for which using ki to fight is a basic skill to have. Hopefully these fights mark the beginning of both Miu and Kenichi becoming true masters.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 21, 2012)

More like true Experts.

All things considered Tanaka was only the highest tier before masterhood, and he would absolutely destroy any of these guys.

But yeah I would not be at all surprised if Miu got back up in berserk mode and used Silat like a champ.


----------



## haegar (Dec 21, 2012)

judging by placid's set the ova is out 

wait, right I remember, somebody posted link yesterday and I was too tired. k, that#s up next then...

as for chap, oh well, was about time Miu is forced to use it -she prly will next chap...


----------



## Baks (Dec 21, 2012)

Baby Joe said:


> I think Akisame's the strongest Ryozanpaku master behind the Elder. The closest we've seen to him going all out was against Alexander and he beat him pretty easily.



Akisame never went out all in that fight, given that he pwnd Alexander so easily imo.

I expect him to go all out if when he fights Ogota and/or Saiga.

Ok chapter, I really do hope Miu does lose for real even after pulling out whatever bs powerup she has in reserve.  Miu annoys the hell outta me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

Miu's gonna go all Silcardo on Rimi. To those who don't happen to like Miu, your gonna have to deal with it


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 22, 2012)

Rimi will still win though in a manner mirroring how Hongo did it, except Miu won't actually die.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 22, 2012)

Upon further thoughts of the chapter, I have a feelling that Rimi might take advantage for the time being but Miu will probably make a comeback.  Also, she trained in a secluded area with Ogata and taught her in using her Ki to strengthen her attacks.  Chances are Ogata is probably going to use Rimi as another guinea pig so there is a chance that what Rimi has learn will have some detrimental side effects as the battle lingers.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 22, 2012)

Renka > Miu

Were gonna get backstory on Berserker after Rimi gets smacked down and she mumbles "Ryuuto Sama..."


----------



## Heretic (Dec 22, 2012)

Dont like how Rimi's power was also on par with Miu's before her Dou release. She's supposed to be a speed specialist, not so well-rounded. This just makes her more like other fighters and isn't very realistic.


----------



## aegon (Dec 23, 2012)

Miu said that she had to repel the attacks with her ki not with her strength. A sudden release of ki of do just a little before the last hit could have avoided a critical hit after all.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 24, 2012)

That's even worse then, since Miu is using her ki + strength against Rimi's ki + strength. Rimi shouldn't be in Miu's strength ballpark; she should be a speed specialist with much lower strength.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2012)

Miu is using her power? i didn't notice that, she seems to only be on the defensive to me


----------



## Heretic (Dec 29, 2012)

Vote for Shijio Saikyo no Deshi! I think it'd be fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2013)

504 is out.

when they charged at him!?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dou Miu has awaken, Renka/Rachel has gone porno, and Chikage has gone into kill mode.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 4, 2013)

Heh,Miu is about to clean the house.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol, Rimi went and woke up the wrong beast.   I have a feeling Miu will chase her back to where Kenichi and Berserker are fighting.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 4, 2013)

I wonder if Miu returns back to senses herself or she would continue to fight before someone else stops her.

 at Renka's fight.

Also, I like that Siegfried looks like an equal to Hermit fighter so far.

As for Kushinada I hope she continues dominating in her battle without pitying/sparing her opponents.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 4, 2013)

Miu's fight is uninteresting because she's done this pulling power out of "nowhere" loads of times. The most interesting fights this chapter are Hermit vs Seigfried and Kushina vs Kisara.  Renka vs Rachel is just a lewder replay of their first fight and that fight didn't give us a proper idea of who's stronger much as I expect to happen again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2013)

I would actually like to see more panel time for the Seig/Hermit fight.  The Chikage/Kisara fight is turning out to be one sided and from the looks of this chapter, the Miu/Rimi fight might end up being one sided too.  It'll be interesting to see how the Lugh/Takada fight is presented next chapter, and fanservice was served with the Renka/Rachel match.


----------



## haegar (Jan 4, 2013)

eh screw expactations, nice service and sieg/hermit is nice. I also expect the Kushinada fight to turn interesting at some point.
 Miu pulled this shit countless times u say? bull! first time she lets rip after junazad worked her over this gonna be good and part of it is gonna turn into a permanent powerup. I dont expect much more from rimi at this point she done for. only question is if Miu might loose it TOO much, not if she'll win this 

that being said this chapter needs a lota panels to be colored. And I need a towel for the nosebleed ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Miu's gonna go all Silcardo on Rimi. To those who don't happen to like Miu, your gonna have to deal with it



What i say 

Dou Miu was always her trump card, she's just naturally more powerful than rimi

Still hasn't controlled it unfortunately


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> What i say
> 
> Dou Miu was always her trump card, she's just naturally more powerful than rimi
> 
> Still hasn't controlled it unfortunately



True, once Miu went to her Dou power, it was pretty much over for Rimi.  I'm hoping for Rimi to switch opponents with Chikage in order to increase her survival from Miu, though I'm guessing that her chasing Rimi is probably going to lead to the Kenichi/Berserker fight.  It will be interesting to see if Kenichi will try to bring Miu back from the brink again if she has totally lost it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2013)

This was a far more satisfying chapter then the disappointing FT chapter. Checking in to the other fights. Chikage can end her fight at anytime. Renka/Rachel is  and fappy. Seig/Hermit and Kenichi/Beserker should be the focus next chapter since they seem to be the only fair/even fights. So you could say Renka/Rachel...but more fanservicy...and I salute that.

 Rimi yeah is done for. Run run run Rimi...I hope Miu actually has control of this and not just going berserk.

Edit: Another thing is...Renka/Rachel are fighting amongst fire almost naked...which is kind of badass...but where did the fire come from?


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 4, 2013)

The Siegfried vs Hermit bits saved this chapter for me.

Though I wonder how Chikage will deal with Ukita now.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 4, 2013)

Ukita unlocking his true potential!
Against a kid.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh God, Renka and Rachel's fight could just as well be naked mud wrestling o.0 Rachel even did a flying kick with no underwear (or it seemed like that at least xD).


----------



## haegar (Jan 4, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Ukita unlocking his true potential!
> Against a kid.



this. Ukita gona save everybody from killah kid  it won't be by means of spectacular martial arts but he will do it, somehow. that, or they bribe her by feeding her candy and chocolate pie ...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> What i say
> 
> Dou Miu was always her trump card, she's just naturally more powerful than rimi
> 
> Still hasn't controlled it unfortunately



Rimi will go Hongo on Miu (minus the killing part).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2013)

noobthemusical said:


> Rimi will go Hongo on Miu (minus the killing part).



Yeah no 



PlacidSanity said:


> True, once Miu went to her Dou power, it was pretty much over for Rimi.  I'm hoping for Rimi to switch opponents with Chikage in order to increase her survival from Miu, though I'm guessing that her chasing Rimi is probably going to lead to the Kenichi/Berserker fight.  It will be interesting to see if Kenichi will try to bring Miu back from the brink again if she has totally lost it.



Probably this. I assumed this to be the case when Rimi kept up with her bullshit about fighting for love or whatever. Kenichi will bring Miu back again Rimi will notice it or whatever


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 4, 2013)

Really wish it wasn't Renka vs Castro, such a waste of two characters. Good Doujin fodder tho.


----------



## Legend (Jan 4, 2013)

Chikage is playing no games, i kinda wanted her to tilt her head and say imma kill you now. Kisara & Co, are looking outclassed

Miu has gone into rage mode meaning no hope for Rimi, she has been pushed to the brink for the 1st time and this is the result

Hermit vs Seig looks awesome but i bet its all counter attacks

Renka vs Castor is just, i want a who arc dedicated to it uncensored of course

Lugh and Takeda is looking good.

I really wanted more Kenichi and Berserker though


----------



## J. Fooly (Jan 4, 2013)

I was rooting for Miu to get up but now that she is, i'm hoping Rimi gets out of there alive lol.

That said, great googly moogly to Castor vs Renka. I really wish this manga would get slapped with an MA/18+ rating so they wouldn't have to hold anything back.


----------



## Beckman (Jan 4, 2013)

So there's acually gonna be some naked wrestling between Renka & Rachel?


----------



## haegar (Jan 4, 2013)

DividedByZero said:


> So there's acually gonna be some naked wrestling between Renka & Rachel?


----------



## Legend (Jan 4, 2013)

DO WANT


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Oh God, Renka and Rachel's fight could just as well be naked mud wrestling o.0 Rachel even did a flying kick with no underwear (or it seemed like that at least xD).



 She lost her underwear the second after she used that move because renka straight stripped her bottoms from her...it was awesome.


----------



## Beckman (Jan 4, 2013)

You guys think the Renka vs Rachel match will have similair holds as the last one? 
Ch.144-146
Ch.144-146
Ch.144-146


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 4, 2013)

and once again Ukita proves how useless he is. How long has it been since he won a fight?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 4, 2013)

D&D? Does everyone vs fortunata count as an individual win?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> and once again Ukita proves how useless he is. How long has it been since he won a fight?



...Since ever....as in he has never won one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2013)

Ukita has a win under his belt.  He eliminated Silvio of the Capoeira team in the D of D tourny but is pretty much a punching bag for the rest of the team match.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't think I like how Ukita's character is handled. He should find a master and get some real training. Maybe he'll get trained by the lil girl after Yomi get beaten


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2013)

Ukita == damsel in distress.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 4, 2013)

Ukita doesn't deserve to be saved.

He's gonna die.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2013)

and sure as hell does not deserve that harem.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol, wow.  Ukita's loli turns on him and I'm seeing pitch forks and torches ready for the guy's execution.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 5, 2013)

ukita aint useless.  he's going to tnj chikage.


----------



## Heretic (Jan 5, 2013)

Why does everyone hate Ukita so much? Because he's a normal character who can't beat a single yomi/shinpaku member to save his life?

That's his character design. He's supposed to be a (slightly above) average delinquent who trains under a judo dojo under normal conditions, like normal people. He's the closest the manga has to a legit, normal martial artist, and he's not actually a bad character. He has his own convictions and morals, much like Kenichi, and is highly willing to fight for his beliefs and for his friends. He was willing to take a bullet for Kisara, willing to dive in to save his best friend's left arm, and always goes with the team even when he knows he's outclassed.

The only major difference between his character and Kenichi's is that Kenichi is trained by 6 masters and thus is hurled into much more. They both have relatively heavy convictions and fight for what they believe in, despite being talentless. His feelings for Kisara aren't too different from Kenichi's feelings for Miu either.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't dislike Ukita since he's pretty much Kenichi's normal friend to a sense, but hopefully after these fights the mangaka gets him a master of his own to train with.  At least have the guy strengthen enough to take on YAMI/YOMI's low level thugs with some ease instead of being a punching bag.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2013)

His obliviousness is not a good trait.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 5, 2013)

I know Mikumo( same age as Hayato no less) is taller than Sakaki(who's around 2 meter like Ogata),but just how tall?? 

Her tits(and ass) are even huge ffs,which makes me wondering if she even have kids/grandchildren at all(with the youth looking techniques she uses).No fucking way is Chikage her only pupil in Kushinada style of jiu-jutsu.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2013)

Lol, Mikumo is up there in size comparison.  Not to mention in power.  She played with Sakaki and Shigure back on top of the building and with Kensie on the boat.  Though if one were to think of size comparison, I would guess she is probably the second or third tallest character in the series.  

Though now you have me wondering if Miu has some of those Furinji genes from her grandfather and father, I thinking if she will get a growth spurt later on in the series.  In technicallity she is a year younger than Kenichi so her body is still developing in a way.


----------



## haegar (Jan 5, 2013)

now that u mention mikumo i gettin this weird vibe of wanting to see mikumo and shigure nude wrestle rather than them underdeveloped girls


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2013)

Ukita throws people  that's why i didn't like him the second he was introduced

What the fuck kind of specialty is that


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 5, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Ukita throws people  that's why i didn't like him the second he was introduced
> 
> What the fuck kind of specialty is that



Judo.

[YOUTUBE]H5tAaG1xPe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2013)

I meant in comparison to other characters in the series


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 5, 2013)

It's funny cause Judo has massive potential as it has alot of related arts.

Kosen Judo, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and Sambo derive from it.

It's actually intended to be used by weaker people.


> In short, resisting a more powerful opponent will result in your defeat, whilst adjusting to and evading your opponent's attack will cause him to lose his balance, his power will be reduced, and you will defeat him. This can apply whatever the relative values of power, thus making it possible for weaker opponents to beat significantly stronger ones.



_________


> I meant in comparison to other characters in the series



Riiiight.


----------



## Beckman (Jan 5, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Ukita throws people  that's why i didn't like him the second he was introduced
> 
> What the fuck kind of specialty is that



So you don't like Akisame?


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 6, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Really wish it wasn't Renka vs Castro, such a waste of two characters. Good Doujin fodder tho.



I agree with this guy.  These are two characters who have legitimate skills but whenever they get pitted against one another martial arts take a back seat to fanservice.  Although looking back there are hints of skill in between all the gratuitous panty shots and convenient censoring but who can focus on that 

I want some clear evidence of where Renka stands in the Kenichi/Miu situation i.e. is she as strong as Miu or weaker than Kenichi.


----------



## Heretic (Jan 6, 2013)

Agreed, I don't give two shits for the battle between Renka and Castro, nor for the Rimi vs Miu one. We need Hermit or Kenichi's fights. The boxer one is just a rehash too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2013)

DividedByZero said:


> So you don't like Akisame?



HE HAS MORE ABILITIES THAN THROWING PEOPLE


----------



## Beckman (Jan 6, 2013)

It's still his specialty.

Guess you do like Akisame then, which is all I wanted to hear 

That man is just awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 11, 2013)

flying

 chapter out


----------



## haegar (Jan 11, 2013)

nice chap. wheelchair trying to get a blowjob


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2013)

Creepy as fuck 
flying


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh god. Lugh is fucking scary. I get the feeling Kenichi and Takeda should switch opponents...


----------



## Space (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd love to see a strategic switch of opponents between Takeda and Kenichi, because with the latest development, it really seems Takeda is outclassed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2013)

Kenichi seems to be doing pretty fine against berserker though, its only Takeda that seems to be having issues. Damn, i want to see Kenichi fight some more now


----------



## Cromer (Jan 11, 2013)

Damn, Ogata for best sensei in the manga. 4 top Disciple class fighters in the time it takes others to train one. Damn.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 11, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Damn, Ogata for best sensei in the manga. 4 top Disciple class fighters in the time it takes others to train one. Damn.



Kenichi has no talent, forgotten? 
And besides, what will become of Kenichi will be a one of a kind phenomenon 



haegar said:


> nice chap. wheelchair trying to get a blowjob



Haha, yeah . Btw, DAT ASS 



BlackniteSwartz said:


> Creepy as fuck
> Link removed



Alienface reloaded.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jan 11, 2013)

This manga is the one of the best action/fanservice mangas ever to be conceived. DAT ASS and DEM PANTIES. 

On a more serious level, Takeda better pull off a Falcon punch soon or else he's screwed.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 11, 2013)

Kenichi would rofl stomp Lugh too hard, no thanks. Keep it as it is.
Brb Kenichi Kamehameha in Lugh's chest, Counter that.


----------



## haegar (Jan 11, 2013)

eh, not so sure bout that, kenichi gotta up his perception and immediacy of reaction a bit to get himI think, besides, with the mentioning of Lugh releasing his Sei-Ki fully being closest to master class of all dark side desciples I guess it's pretty obvious who will be Kenichi's stepping stone for the next power up to highly professional /low master tier


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 11, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Kenichi would rofl stomp Lugh too hard, no thanks. Keep it as it is.
> Brb Kenichi Kamehameha in Lugh's chest, Counter that.



 would he? I have some doubts about that.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 11, 2013)

No. Closest to Master class in "Ki". Just like Sieg is closest to master class in durability.
Different aspects, but all around they're all still far from it.

Besides last time Lugh and Takeda fought, Kenichi, blitzed and separated them. He'd stomp. Had it been someone like Ukita, Lugh would just kill him. Lugh is basically an alternate Siegfried, Kenichi's been there, done that. Lugh's gonna get Miboshi, Me Yoshi or whatever it's called in his belly.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 12, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Damn, Ogata for best sensei in the manga. 4 top Disciple class fighters in the time it takes others to train one. Damn.



The masters are training Kenichi for the long term, Ogata rushed their training and is using dangerous methods that will likely cripple or kill his disciples.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2013)

It was a very entertaining chapter.  I was wondering whether or not Miu's bikini bottom would fall of since it was torn up quite a bit and she was moving at quite a fast speed.  Lugh's face was creepy when he went off though now it means Takada will be facing an uphill battle from here on in.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 13, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Kenichi has no talent, forgotten?
> And besides, what will become of Kenichi will be a one of a kind phenomenon
> 
> 
> ...





Lugh's rapeface is Diego quality!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2013)

Come on Freya. When the enemy wants to tell you what seems to be free tactical information, you listen to him. That's shounen 101.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2013)

Kenichi 506 is out. 
Ch. 178


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice chapter

I wonder what Takeda realized.


----------



## haegar (Jan 18, 2013)

considering he is seing multiple reflections of himself he's gonna do some sorta all range attack - anyways, the way this is set out I think he is actually gonna beat lugh or score a draw? 0.o this revelation better be deep


----------



## Space (Jan 18, 2013)

I think the revelation will be that Lugh is in fact not actually blind. He's just been training with his eyes closed all the time to alter his other senses. How else will he know that this is the worst place for Takeda to fight in, implying he knows what mirrors are and see them now?

Also, this scene is reminding me of one of Bruce Lee's old movies (fans will know).


----------



## Baby Joe (Jan 18, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> I think the revelation will be that Lugh is in fact not actually blind. He's just been training with his eyes closed all the time to alter his other senses. How else will he know that this is the worst place for Takeda to fight in, implying he knows what mirrors are and see them now?
> 
> Also, this scene is reminding me of one of Bruce Lee's old movies (fans will know).



Lugh has opened his eyes multiple times since his appearance and there has been nothing to confirm he can see through them. His motto is "I am not strong despite being blind. I am strong _because_ I am blind". Ryuto even said Lugh was blind. The dude is blind. 

I think the revelation has something to do with Takeda's attacks. Perhaps a way to counter Lugh in this place.

Or, it could be Takeda found out that Lugh is really Sho Kano.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 18, 2013)

Haha, his master told him not to use his head  Great advice xD


----------



## Space (Jan 18, 2013)

Baby Joe said:


> Lugh has opened his eyes multiple times since his appearance and there has been nothing to confirm he can see through them. His motto is "I am not strong despite being blind. I am strong _because_ I am blind". Ryuto even said Lugh was blind. The dude is blind.
> 
> I think the revelation has something to do with Takeda's attacks. Perhaps a way to counter Lugh in this place.
> 
> Or, it could be Takeda found out that Lugh is really Sho Kano.



I know it's a long shot and it's merely based on a hunch.


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2013)

is Takeda Sei or Dou, if he is Sei i an see him doing a boxing version of Seikūken


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2013)

i dunno why they keep going on about takeda liking miu  she obviously is wit kenichi at this point, its more like masochism for this side character


----------



## blueblip (Jan 18, 2013)

Legend said:


> is Takeda Sei or Dou, if he is Sei i an see him doing a boxing version of Seikūken


He's sei, and he's already shown his version of Seikuken, in his spar with Kenichi. He even has his own version of Kenichi's Mubyoshi.

I'm a little confused at this point. I thought Shiba gave Takeda lessons on how to deal with grapplers. So why is Takeda having such a hard time against Lugh? I mean, sure, Lugh's a tough bastard to take down, but I didn't think he would dominate Takeda like this.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

It would be retarded to see Takeda make a comeback and win, especially when his opponent totally outclasses him in everything.

Sometimes this manga makes me sad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2013)

blueblip said:


> He's sei, and he's already shown his version of Seikuken, in his spar with Kenichi. He even has his own version of Kenichi's Mubyoshi.
> 
> I'm a little confused at this point. I thought Shiba gave Takeda lessons on how to deal with grapplers. So why is Takeda having such a hard time against Lugh? I mean, sure, Lugh's a tough bastard to take down, but I didn't think he would dominate Takeda like this.



Well you have to  remember who Lugh's master is and how the guy was probably trained.  I'm not surprised that Takeda is having alot of trouble with the guy but I'm surprised that he is lasting this long.  I'll be expecting him to start hitting Lugh with his Auto-Rhythm technique once it's revealed on what revelation he had in the house of mirrors.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 18, 2013)

4N said:


> It would be retarded to see Takeda make a comeback and win, especially when his opponent totally outclasses him in everything.
> 
> Sometimes this manga makes me sad.




I think Takeda said in this arc himself that he doesn't have the same principles as everyone else. Running from a fight, using weapons, cheating, aren't off the tables for him, so him dirty fighting wouldn't be a surprise.

If he stabbed Lugh with the Mirror shards I would not be shocked in the slightest, tbh...I expect.
Takeda being the murderer in the group .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2013)

that's not gonna happen


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 19, 2013)

4N said:


> It would be retarded to see Takeda make a comeback and win, especially when his opponent totally outclasses him in everything.
> 
> Sometimes this manga makes me sad.



It already happened with Hongo vs Silcardo.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 19, 2013)

man,  i hope that the good guys dont just start out winning.  too predictable like Fairy Tail with their friendship power abilitity that the good guys win.'

i had lough winning this but if Takeda does ass pull to win,  then i expect the others to follow suit.  

i havent seen Miu lost an all out fight like some of the others


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 19, 2013)

x_danny_x said:


> man,  i hope that the good guys dont just start out winning.  too predictable like Fairy Tail with their friendship power abilitity that the good guys win.'


Well, even if he wins it won't be as bad as FT's case. At least he's coming up with some strategy, so he won't just oneshot his opponent with new determination out of nowhere.


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 19, 2013)

takeda threw that no-look punch before lugh even got close... is takeda developing his own sensory abilities now?


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> that's not gonna happen



A man can dream


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2013)

Chapter 507 has been released.
before Byakuya could react


*Spoiler*: __ 



Takada finds a counter to Lugh's ability and Ogata appears at the end.


----------



## haegar (Jan 25, 2013)

^thatnk you for the food

*reads*


----------



## haegar (Jan 25, 2013)

eh? if ogato shows up so has ryozanpakou right?

dunno if like, disciple brawl was nice :/

takeda doin ok I guess but didnt rly hype me much this chap ...

no boobies


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol, even the mangaka has to set a limit on how much fanservice makes it into an arc.  Be patient my friend, the boobs and ass will come soon.  As for Ogata appearing probably means Tanaka will show up to confront him.


----------



## haegar (Jan 25, 2013)

^eh, rite forgot about him. If he does confront him don't bode well for him, Ogata would have him for breakfast


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2013)

^ Lol, trut but at least will get to see how an experiance Expert class is before Ogata dismantles the guy. 

Also, chances are we are probably not going to see the full Rachel/Renka fight for various reasons though hopefully it's be part of an uncut brown bag edition of that volume when it comes out.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 25, 2013)

This chapter heralds Tanaka Tsutomu, and his eventual stomp at Ogata's hands.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, chances are with Ogata in the vicinity Mikumo will probably be near by.  It should be interesting to see Tanaka can put up a decent fight with Ogata once he shows up.  Also, hopefully we get some panel time with the Hermit/Sieg match in the upcoming chapters.


----------



## Space (Jan 25, 2013)

Something doesn't make sense.... Lugh's senses are supposed to be heightened, like his touch. But the moment he grabbed Takeda's (fake) arm, he should realize it's a fake immediatly. Also, he should sense there are 2 left arms coming at him, it's not like the ki in the real arm just disappeared or anything. At the least he should have sensed Takeda's ki changed form one way or the other.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 25, 2013)

^I personally didn't fully understand what was happening this chapter either...

I blame the bullshit clich? of the blind martial arts genius that has never made proper sense.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 25, 2013)

Another nice chapter between Takeda and Lugh. This fight is peaking my interest.

Also Kensei showing up was surprising. Looks like he may get taken out now by someone in Ryozanpaku


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 25, 2013)

^ Not before he schools Tanaka and make him show everything he's got. 

Tanaka vs. Ogata is by far my most anticipated fight in HSDK (despite its obvious outcome) and I hope Tanaka shows good performance before being stomped. Maybe he'd even surprise Ogata with something. 

At least I'm pretty sure Ogata wouldn't take him seriously and would "play" with him for a while. Also, Tanaka going full dark side mode might give Ogata some new ideas in regards to his not-so-safe disciple training policy.


----------



## Baby Joe (Jan 25, 2013)

Ogata's here to bring the pain.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 25, 2013)

Baby Joe said:


> Ogata's here to bring the pain.



I wanted to say "I'd be cool to see a master crush some disciples" but it has been done before, so it wouldn't be that new. 
Now I wonder how far Takeda can go and how he'll win (which I guess he will).


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 25, 2013)

Tanaka is almost like the Barney Stinson of HSDK, always suited up. I really hope we get to see him fighting with Ogata, it will be epic, even if in the end he will get stomped.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 25, 2013)

So where's Kenichi, i'm much more interested in his battle than fail Takeda


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol, thanks for the heads up.  So the bird had to demand a new owner after the three characters that had to be saved couldn't do a decent job.  Nice that it choose Renka and how it did it.   So the bird had to be Renka's voice in convaying her feelings to Kenichi.   Also, very nice cover and reverse cover for the omake.


----------



## kruchy (Feb 1, 2013)

New chapter is up:
Link removed


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 1, 2013)

kruchy said:


> New chapter is up:
> Link removed



So,the new thing in HSDK is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the release of Ki,an important part of masterhood it seems.

I wonder when will Kenichi do it?


----------



## haegar (Feb 1, 2013)

ehh ... again no boobs. next week gonna be shameless 

Kensei interfering there, dat ass, hop some master reprimands him for his lack of manners ...


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 1, 2013)

Takeda 

The bit with Kensei was interesting too.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Feb 1, 2013)

The Ki of Sei 

Kenichi's will by far be the most powerful when he finally releases it.


----------



## Legend (Feb 1, 2013)

Its like a fad


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 1, 2013)

I hope the next fight is Hermit vs Siegfried, Siegfried was said to be close to master level in some aspects, but without a proper master training him he's likely to fall to Hermit.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 1, 2013)

I'd have thought Kenichi's releasing his Sei ki already?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 1, 2013)

One of them hurry up and die so i can see Kenichi's fight


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 1, 2013)

I think Ki was the next step for all of them to take to expert class or close to it.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 1, 2013)

Cromer said:


> I'd have thought Kenichi's releasing his Sei ki already?



Only if Miu is in danger...otherwise he's "normal"


----------



## Enclave (Feb 2, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Only if Miu is in danger...otherwise he's "normal"



I suspect he is going to learn to use his ki at will in his current fight.

After all, Kenichi needs to always stay 1 step ahead of Takeda


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I suspect he is going to learn to use his ki at will in his current fight.
> 
> After all, Kenichi needs to always stay 1 step ahead of Takeda



 He is still ahead of him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2013)

Really enjoyable chapter.  Seems like the Takada/Lugh match may conclude next week so probably we'll see how the matches are going on.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 3, 2013)

I want to see Kenichi fighting :////


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 3, 2013)

Nope after those last few chapter the author is going back to echi...meaning Rachel vs Renka


----------



## Enclave (Feb 3, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> He is still ahead of him.



Yeah, Kenichi is the stronger fighter but both are now able to access their Sei ki when under stress.  Thus it`s time for Kenichi to be able to use it without being under stress.


----------



## Kage Bunshin Master (Feb 3, 2013)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> It already happened with Hongo vs Silcardo.


true, true, MAN!!! why did you make me remember THAT!! mannnn
the mangaka pulled a Barragan VS soifong, Omaeda & Hachi shit was sad!

and didnt Silicardo proved to be quite something for the Elder Hayato? and this dude is considered super human? and Hongo takes care of him?


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 3, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Yeah, Kenichi is the stronger fighter but both are now able to access their Sei ki when under stress.  Thus it`s time for Kenichi to be able to use it without being under stress.



Kenichi could always use sei even without stress. It simply doesn't work when he has no idea what the other person is thinking e.g Miu.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 7, 2013)

Hahaha, that Takeda


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2013)

Chapter 509.
Ch. 181


*Spoiler*: __ 



Really good to see Takada win a fight from a strong opponent.  Though it irked me a bit the Ogata was going to abandon Lugh there for the loss, at least Takada went to the guy's defense by saying he would become stronger due to the loss.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 7, 2013)

Good chapter. 


Nice fight for Takeda.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

This is why I love these fights. There was no bs involved in it. Loved this fight, thought why shiba would have to teach even a amateur boxer the clinch is a little puzzling since you would think he would already know that move.


----------



## Nuzents (Feb 7, 2013)

I dunno guys, seems like Takeda may be too close to Kenichi in terms of power now.  Kenichi needs to learn to release his KI, he hasn't has laser eyeballs in a while.  Last time I remember was DandD Tourney


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2013)

Nuzents said:


> I dunno guys, seems like Takeda may be too close to Kenichi in terms of power now.  Kenichi needs to learn to release his KI, he hasn't has laser eyeballs in a while.  Last time I remember was DandD Tourney



Lol Kenichi would wax him, I think people are underestimating his skill pool.


----------



## Nuzents (Feb 7, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Lol Kenichi would wax him, I think people are underestimating his skill pool.



I just want to see Kenichi release KI or something.  I'm tired of just Seikūken and Ryuusei Seikuken.  They are good, but as a fan I want him to release his KI.  

Seeing Miu and Takeda fight, it just sucks that he can not do this yet...


----------



## Space (Feb 7, 2013)

These fights do seem to introduce ki in the disciples' arsenal, so I can't see why Kenichi won't release his ki during his fight.

By the way, I just noticed Takeda actually caught Lugh after the final blow, hurting himself in the process. Talk about being nice to your opponent....


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2013)

Doesn't Kenichi release his Ki when he predicts his opponents movements? I think Takeda releasing Ki in that manner is down to his fighting style, as a boxer he's obviously going to mix more feints in his fight game.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 7, 2013)

The ending was boss.



And did Rimi just rip Miu's bra off? Never change, Matsuena-sensei. Never change


----------



## Enclave (Feb 7, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Doesn't Kenichi release his Ki when he predicts his opponents movements? I think Takeda releasing Ki in that manner is down to his fighting style, as a boxer he's obviously going to mix more feints in his fight game.



Using ki in fighting and releasing your ki are different.

Look at Takedas fight he just had.  He was using ki throughout the fight but it wasn't until the end that he actually released his ki.

Now, as I recall Kenichi has only released his ki I think once or twice and even then I'm not sure.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 7, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Using ki in fighting and releasing your ki are different.
> 
> Look at Takedas fight he just had.  He was using ki throughout the fight but it wasn't until the end that he actually released his ki.
> 
> Now, as I recall Kenichi has only released his ki I think once or twice and even then I'm not sure.



TBF it pretty much is the same, Dou Ki is rage mode simply a change in emotion will alter the Ki output like shown in this fight Sei Ki is calm analysis mode which is pretty much Ryuusei Seikuken. What your observing is most likely the difference in types, since Dou ki is pretty much entirely emotion based, hence it comes out in the usual Shounen powerup fashion where Sei ki is the opposite and is pretty much technique based like Ryuusei Seikuken.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Using ki in fighting and releasing your ki are different.
> 
> Look at Takedas fight he just had.  He was using ki throughout the fight but it wasn't until the end that he actually released his ki.
> 
> Now, as I recall Kenichi has only released his ki I think once or twice and even then I'm not sure.



I think he did it when Miu was injured by Boris when his group was invading the wrong dojo.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 7, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think he did it when Miu was injured by Boris when his group was invading the wrong dojo.



What chapter was that again?



Spirit King said:


> TBF it pretty much is the same, Dou Ki is rage mode simply a change in emotion will alter the Ki output like shown in this fight Sei Ki is calm analysis mode which is pretty much Ryuusei Seikuken. What your observing is most likely the difference in types, since Dou ki is pretty much entirely emotion based, hence it comes out in the usual Shounen powerup fashion where Sei ki is the opposite and is pretty much technique based like Ryuusei Seikuken.



No, it's not pretty much the same.  The manga makes a distinct difference between using ki and releasing your ki.  At least the last few chapters proved that that it makes a distinct difference between the two.


----------



## Nuzents (Feb 7, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> TBF it pretty much is the same, Dou Ki is rage mode simply a change in emotion will alter the Ki output like shown in this fight Sei Ki is calm analysis mode which is pretty much Ryuusei Seikuken. What your observing is most likely the difference in types, since Dou ki is pretty much entirely emotion based, hence it comes out in the usual Shounen powerup fashion where Sei ki is the opposite and is pretty much technique based like Ryuusei Seikuken.



I am pretty sure you are wrong.  Kenichi does use a bit of Sei Ki in his Ryuusei Seikuken but that is not releasing his KI.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2013)

Enclave said:


> What chapter was that again?



Chapter 178, but upon looking at the scene, I think it was killing intent but Kenichi recovers next page.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 8, 2013)

Great chapter, can't wait for the next conclusions.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 8, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Chapter 178, but upon looking at the scene, I think it was killing intent but Kenichi recovers next page.



Yeah, that wasn't releasing his ki that was his emotions burning hot and him feeling righteous fury.  He then focused that rage inward and fortified his Sei ki.  Still wasn't a release though.

What I'm talking about is the previous arc where he was with Sakaki trying to save Miu.  It's honestly fuzzy as I wasn't a huge fan of that arc so I didn't pay too much attention but I think I remember he may have released his ki then at some time.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 8, 2013)

You didn't like the Indonesian adventure, Enclave?


----------



## Enclave (Feb 8, 2013)

Eh, not really.  Wasn't really a fan of the new characters.  While we got plenty of Kenichi which is always awesome I just really didn't like the arc overall.  I really think it was the new characters.


----------



## Legend (Feb 8, 2013)

which fight will be next?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2013)

Legend said:


> which fight will be next?



 Mikumo Kushinada's fine ass.


----------



## Legend (Feb 8, 2013)

we can only hope


----------



## kruchy (Feb 10, 2013)

New chapter:
Ch.77


*Spoiler*: __ 



Takeda vs Lungh fight finally ends. Looks like next is Rimi vs Miu


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 10, 2013)

^ It sure is c*old* in here.

Please don't be Miu vs Rimi, fucking lame.
Give me anyone else other than that and Castor vs Renka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> ^ It sure is c*old* in here.
> 
> Please don't be Miu vs Rimi, fucking lame.
> Give me anyone else other than that and Castor vs Renka.



Lol, well the mangaka went at least two chapters without that much heavy fanservice so I have a feeling he'll be making that up with the next few chapters covering the Miu/Rimi fight along with a few panels devoted the the Renka/Rachel fight.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 10, 2013)

Why does Kenichi fight have to be last


----------



## Enclave (Feb 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why does Kenichi fight have to be last



Because he knows it's what everybody wants to see.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 10, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> ^ It sure is c*old* in here.
> 
> Please don't be Miu vs Rimi, fucking lame.
> Give me anyone else other than that and Castor vs Renka.



I agree actually.

I want to see more Siegfried vs Hermit.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 10, 2013)

If Kenichi hasn't released his Sei ki by now then I can only assume it's because his masters are deliberately preventing it from happening for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol, while we wait for the next chapter, here are some Shigure fanart. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## haegar (Feb 14, 2013)

^I approve dis shit 


*Spoiler*: __ 











oh and a panel ...


----------



## Prinz Porno (Feb 14, 2013)

^
^
I am disappointed, no Freya? She is the hottest chick in the manga by far.


----------



## haegar (Feb 14, 2013)

hm. man got a point.





*Spoiler*: __ 

















dude does nice works  most of them are from him ...


----------



## haegar (Feb 14, 2013)

wait, I forgot one


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol, the managa makes Freya look very hot unlike some parts of the anime for some reason.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2013)

Finally a chapter with lots of different stuff shown. Felt so short though.


----------



## haegar (Feb 15, 2013)

Hitsugaya

feel free to put link


----------



## haegar (Feb 15, 2013)

I clearly saw two nipples 

regardless of that nice fights, I like


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2013)

I really enjoyed the chapter. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't think that Rimi would be holding her own but she's getting the most hits in due to her control of her Ki.  Looks like Chikage can not bring herself to kill her friends that gave her sweets.  The end panel looks interesting since now the Rimi/Miu fight has come across the Kenichi/Berserker fight, and both guys have just notice what is going on.


----------



## Space (Feb 15, 2013)

Chikage's style is 100% technique and 0% power. Kisara and Ukita are too weak for Chikage.


----------



## Nuzents (Feb 15, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> Chikage's style is 100% technique and 0% power. Kisara and Ukita are too weak for Chikage.



Nah, Kisara will learn to counter at the last minute to avoid the damage.  Ukita will be alright since Chikage is fond of him and she can not finish him off.  Its about time for her to make the switch to a good guy.  She was always the odd bad guy anyways.


I'm more in Kenichi and what he will do with Miu.  Will he have the chance to go save Miu.  Berserker is weird and may let him, he seems to be the type that only wants Kenichi at his full power.  He would not want to beat him if he is distracted so he may let him go eventually when he sees Kenichi is not in the fight.  

I think Miu will lose more and more control and try to kill Reimi so Kenichi will leave with Berserker letting him (probably agreeing to fight him to the death next time)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2013)

I really hope not. Kenichi should just focus on his own fight and stop coming to her "aid" when she does not really require it. I do not want this distracting him from his fight so beserker will start winning only because of it. Next chapter I want to see updates on the other two fights as well. We have not seen them for quite awhile.

 It is refreshing to see technique beating out the usual cliche out of control power up for a change. HSDK definitely my favorite manga right now.


@Heager- still a little annoying that Miu's are still slightly covered up. Dat trope.


----------



## haegar (Feb 15, 2013)

sure, but better slightly covered than covered?


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 15, 2013)

Prinz Porno said:


> ^
> ^
> I am disappointed, no Freya? She is the hottest chick in the manga by far.



Renka and Kisara are hot as well, but I agree. Freya is finally getting some fanservice panels


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, the managa makes Freya look very hot unlike some parts of the anime for some reason.



Anime spent all their time on those Miu and Shigure scenes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2013)

haegar said:


> sure, but better slightly covered that covered?



...You have a point. But the trope still stanjds.


----------



## haegar (Feb 15, 2013)

meh, sry seems in my case the trope was lost in translation? as in "standing up/ pointing upward/being aroused?" where was the trope?


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 15, 2013)

For me, Chikage's reaction is the highlight of this mini arc. Hope to see her in the good guys ranks soon.

And where the hell is Hermit vs Sieg ! Even Kenichi got more spotlight, and as a main character he should be left for last.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2013)

haegar said:


> meh, sry seems in my case the trope was lost in translation? as in "standing up/ pointing upward/being aroused?" where was the trope?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 16, 2013)

I liked this chapter surprisingly. Rimi staying calm was able to outplay Miu at least twice, despite Miu actually being the stronger opponent overall.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2013)

Kenichi is probably going to save her and snap her out of her dou made so she can concentrate. At this rate, she'll loose going in mindlessly like this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Kenichi is probably going to save her and snap her out of her dou made so she can concentrate. At this rate, she'll loose going in mindlessly like this.



 If Beserker will let him. Maybe in his attempt to do so she will see him get hurt and that will help her focus more so he can not get hurt trying to help her.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 16, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> If Beserker will let him. Maybe in his attempt to do so she will see him get hurt and that will help her focus more so he can not get hurt trying to help her.



Either that or Berserker will let him go because he can't concentrate and he wants to beat him when he's at full power, like someone said!

Or Miu will just prevail anyhow...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2013)

Kenichi is gonna get involved. It ties back to how Rimi keeps talking about love and who she fights for or whatever. I've been saying that Miu is gonna confess that for a few weeks now, although what i didn't know is whether or not Kenichi would be in ear shot


----------



## Space (Feb 16, 2013)

Kenichi just found another excuse to grab Miu's boobs again, even Berserker should know what has priority ifyouknowwhatimean.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2013)

Well while we wait for this weeks chapter to come out, here are some covers to the volumes released in France.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well while we wait for this weeks chapter to come out, here are some covers to the volumes released in France.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 21, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well while we wait for this weeks chapter to come out, here are some covers to the volumes released in France.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Tits n stuff are cool, sure, but it looks like Miu is the main character


----------



## haegar (Feb 21, 2013)

agreed


----------



## tgre (Feb 21, 2013)

Shipping takeda and freya.

Darkies units!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2013)

lol did you have to call them darkies? 

Those are some nice covers. Earlier on I actually wanted Miu to be the main character back when Kenichi was being a pussy all the time. lol


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 21, 2013)

I've started reading this and I'm at 220 something now, it's entertaining but my god the scales are ridiculous


----------



## haegar (Feb 21, 2013)

what scales? powerlevels`? done better in this one than in a couple of other mangas ... definetly room for 1k chapters till true master level


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2013)

Heh, while we wait for the scans, there are some spoiler images that have surfaced.

The source for my assumption


----------



## Prinz Porno (Feb 22, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, while we wait for the scans, there are some spoiler images that have surfaced.
> 
> The source for my assumption


Miu exposed? this is almost a doujin lol 
I like this panel though


----------



## Space (Feb 22, 2013)

Something tells me this week's chapter is not something to be read at work...


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2013)

and the power of love will not be defeated


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 22, 2013)

We need more pages like page 12 cause that was pretty nice.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2013)

Wasn't Ryuuto going to tell Freya something important? Did he do that?

Anyway, cool chapter. The funny thing is, Rimi has just escaped from death. Instead of being killed by Berserk Miu, she is going to be defeated by regular Miu.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2013)

The only thing that disappointed me this chapter is the absurd way Miu's clothes still cling to her. Damn that trope is going to the extremes in this instance. Hero girls(main character wise because shigure did) do not have nip slips.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol, that was a fun chapter.  So Miu is now in control of her Dou thanks to Kenichi's words.  Though I'm not surprise by this.  Both Kenichi and Miu have been trusting each other as a battle pair since the D of D arc through her rescue that both would be willing to put their lives in each others hands.  So it should be somewhat expected that Kenichi's words would reach Miu's ears due to that bond was born through those many chapters and arc.


----------



## haegar (Feb 22, 2013)

HNNNNNNNNG MIIIIIIUUUUUUUUUUUUU 


that is all for this week from me...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 22, 2013)

He should just fuck Miu already so I can stop caring.


----------



## perman07 (Feb 22, 2013)

Superman said:


> The only thing that disappointed me this chapter is the absurd way Miu's clothes still cling to her. Damn that trope is going to the extremes in this instance. Hero girls(main character wise because shigure did) do not have nip slips.


I couldn't take this chapter seriously at all because of it


----------



## J. Fooly (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah, definitely NSFW this week. That said, i'll be in my bunk while reading this chapter...


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2013)

lol I'd never read HSDK at work anyway with Miu's booty poking out her shorts every other page. lol


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 22, 2013)

dude what episode is your sig from S.A.F.?   

Also Im getting tired of Kenechi still showing his best ONLY when MIU is in danger.  
So far, maybe this fight will force him to fight at his best all the time from now on.  Though it seems Berserker and Kenechi are just feeling each other out and have not gone serious.

I wanted to some drama in these fights such as them losing or at the brink of death....but it seems the good guys are going to win their individual fights.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

chapter was just awfully cheesy.

fck the fight between those bitches.

just lemme see berserker and ken duke it out.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2013)

x_danny_x said:


> dude what episode is your sig from S.A.F.?



Its from the Kenichi OVAs. I forget which one though.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 22, 2013)

I understand I'm the only one who thinks this, but the constant pseudo-nudity is my least favourite part of this manga.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2013)

It's actually kind of annoying since it reveals how ridiculous their 20 pound tits really are.


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 22, 2013)

4N said:


> chapter was just awfully cheesy.
> 
> fck the fight between those bitches.
> 
> just lemme see berserker and ken duke it out.



Hermit and Seigfred are still fighting dammit!


----------



## Blαck (Feb 22, 2013)

So Miu went Ascended Dou Ki 

Great chapter


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 22, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I understand I'm the only one who thinks this, but the constant pseudo-nudity is my least favourite part of this manga.



No I agree.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2013)

I disagree, its great 

although i dislike that the art was devolved from semi realistic to "moe" style with no muscle definition for any of the females. Back in the beginning if you look, she's actually super toned with a lot of muscle definition which you could see even through her spandex (Which makes sense cause she's a fighter), but now neither her nor any of the other girls has any muscle tone.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 23, 2013)

Forget these hoes.

Give me Siegfried vs Hermit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Forget these hoes.
> 
> Give me Siegfried vs Hermit.



Lol, I think that continuation of that fight should be next.  Remember, he went a few chapters without heavy fanservice and now we are getting some fanservice chapters.  Next week should be probably be the end of the Rimi/Miu fight with it going back to Seigh vs Hermit for a few chapters, unless he's going to continue the near soft-core porn known as the Rachel/Renka fight.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 23, 2013)

J. Fooly said:


> Yeah, definitely NSFW this week. That said, i'll be in my bunk while reading this chapter...



Yeah, I stopped reading HSDK during my lunch break at work a LONG time ago.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 23, 2013)

Rimi will still win.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 23, 2013)

Wrath said:


> *I understand I'm the only one who thinks this*, but the constant pseudo-nudity is my least favourite part of this manga.



No you're not. I'm pretty much on the same boat.

The fanservice scenes/jokes are fine every now and then but it's constantly thrown in and it honestly sucks up the enjoyment I have for certain fights because of it. Not only that but it even disturbs the flow of fights. Kind of like Sakkaki vs Hongo where one moment they're clashing the next moment, we have scenes of Kenichi grabbing Miu's ass or some random shit thrown in and it's done over and over again.

It's reasons like this that I really can't be bothered to care about Rachel vs Renka's "fight" either.

Anyway, setting aside my complaining, I'm interested to see how Miu's going to change now that she finally seems to have gotten a handle on her Dou ki. Hopefully, she takes out Rimi soon so I can see Sieg vs Hermit already


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 23, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> No you're not. I'm pretty much on the same boat.
> 
> The fanservice scenes/jokes are fine every now and then but it's constantly thrown in and it honestly sucks up the enjoyment I have for certain fights because of it. Not only that but it even disturbs the flow of fights. Kind of like Sakkaki vs Hongo where one moment they're clashing the next moment, we have scenes of Kenichi grabbing Miu's ass or some random shit thrown in and it's done over and over again.
> 
> ...



Im dreading the Renka shit, it'll be this Miu vs Rimi fight but "the point" divided by two and Fanservice doubled to compensate.

If it was Shigure I would give a darn 

Hermit vs Sieg has me anxious as fuark though Hermit vs Kenichi or Takeda would've been more interesting.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 23, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Im dreading the Renka shit, it'll be this Miu vs Rimi fight but "the point" divided by two and Fanservice doubled to compensate.
> 
> If it was Shigure I would give a darn
> 
> Hermit vs Sieg has me anxious as fuark though Hermit vs Kenichi or Takeda would've been more interesting.



Actually, funny enough, the Shigure fanservice never bothers me really. Dunno why 

Hermit vs Kenichi would have been more interesting I agree but between Sieg and Takeda, I'd have to side with the former having my eye more


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 23, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Im dreading the Renka shit, it'll be this Miu vs Rimi fight but "the point" divided by two and Fanservice doubled to compensate.
> 
> If it was Shigure I would give a darn
> 
> Hermit vs Sieg has me anxious as fuark though Hermit vs Kenichi or Takeda would've been more interesting.



I'd like it better to be Hermit vs Kenichi than Berserker vs Kenichi he should have ended it by now with kuroi Nuki


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 24, 2013)

From what I'm reading here it seems I'll stay annoyed at how this manga does things 

I'm now at chapter 275 and the way Kenichi seems to be losing every time, until '_his_' Miu is in danger, is ticking me off. It's been how long that he has trained day in day out (as of chapter 275)? A year, and his still acts like a wimp, the past year should have changed his personality at least somewhat in regards to how he handles the bullies.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 24, 2013)

He actually toughens up considerably.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah you have to read farther, the dude is not a lightweight in the least. he just powers up considerably when miu is in danger. Which makes sense considering his dedication


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 24, 2013)

reaperunique said:


> From what I'm reading here it seems I'll stay annoyed at how this manga does things
> 
> I'm now at chapter 275 and the way Kenichi seems to be losing every time, until '_his_' Miu is in danger, is ticking me off. It's been how long that he has trained day in day out (as of chapter 275)? A year, and his still acts like a wimp, the past year should have changed his personality at least somewhat in regards to how he handles the bullies.



He tends to get better over time.

Currently he is still a wimp when it comes to training, but it's been a long time since I have seem him being afraid of a fight. He's even challenged a master before.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2013)

He's pretty strong at this point anyway, so he's not really afraid of much outside of training, and that's only for just comical purposes since he is used to it


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 24, 2013)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> He tends to get better over time.
> 
> Currently he is still a wimp when it comes to training, but it's been a long time since I have seem him being afraid of a fight. He's even challenged a master before.



TBF he trains daily with no breaks in borderline life threatening situations, Honestly I wouldn't really consider that being a wimp in regards to training. Most protagonists don't really do a quarter of the work he does, and really only bother in dedicated training arcs.

It's more the fact he doesn't get any breaks as a reason he complains.


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 24, 2013)

I guess it's more the comical relief part or the part, as has been stated, where he get's "serious" when Miu is supposedly in danger. When she isn't it's like he isn't seriously trying to take down the opponent.
Like:
"Oh, yeah, well I wasn't being serious either"
"waaahhh aaaahh"

It's the same in action movies where they can keep on taking hits for 10-20 minutes.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I understand I'm the only one who thinks this, but the constant pseudo-nudity is my least favourite part of this manga.





Zaru said:


> It's actually kind of annoying since it reveals how ridiculous their 20 pound tits really are.



I really wanted to point this out, it's gotten to a level I don't even find this attractive anymore...

As for the chapter, bravo Kenichi. Impressing Ryuuto and Berserker and helping Miu out of her dilemma. And Kenichi even got the laser eyes someone wanted him to have again xD

Now she's probably two steps ahead of him again, power wise.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 24, 2013)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> He tends to get better over time.
> 
> Currently he is still a wimp when it comes to training, but it's been a long time since I have seem him being afraid of a fight. He's even challenged a master before.


The only reason Kenichi is still a wimp when it comes to training is that his masters are constantly upping the danger level of their methods. Current Kenichi would laugh at his early training, even if there would be some despair in that laugh as well.

Like when he fought that guy who used the knife.

And they have a good reason for scaring Kenichi with training, anyway - it's to condition him so that he becomes braver, since he isn't naturally brave except when he needs to protect someone.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2013)

reaperunique said:


> From what I'm reading here it seems I'll stay annoyed at how this manga does things
> 
> I'm now at chapter 275 and the way Kenichi seems to be losing every time, until '_his_' Miu is in danger, is ticking me off. It's been how long that he has trained day in day out (as of chapter 275)? A year, and his still acts like a wimp, the past year should have changed his personality at least somewhat in regards to how he handles the bullies.



 Heh my exact reactions during my power run through the manga. But I see yu are enjoying it by how far you get so fast. Very enjoyable.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm reading HSDK weekly since I don't remember how long, so for me Kenichi has been an actual badass for quite a long time now. Sure, he still enters "ultra" mode wherever Miu is in danger, but he can well stand on his own.

While earlier most of his fights consisted of taking a beating after a beating, and then winning with a swift combo, now he's an actual equal to his enemies.

And remember, he's got absolutely no talent for martial arts


----------



## kruchy (Mar 1, 2013)

New chapter is out:

Ch. 40


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2013)

"So you're in a fight too?"
"Yes, against Berserker"
Berserker in some corner of the panel: "..." *shrug*

Berserker is pretty chill about all this


----------



## haegar (Mar 1, 2013)

^ berserker was enjoying the break to look at miu's "techniques", both the left and the right one 

also lol, dat poor rimi really lacks an additional brain cell asking for THAT knowing what will happen ...

and I dunno, I think Miu's nipples lactate superglue, that bra is otherwise inexplicable ...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2013)

haegar said:


> and I dunno, I think Miu's nipples lactate superglue, that bra is otherwise inexplicable ...



She sweats superglue, if anything. Secret furinji technique.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 1, 2013)

For those who still think that Kenichi is a wimp... that's what it means to be a badass, Katsujinken - way.

I think next chapter Odin will interrupt the fight, preventing Rimi from destroying herself.


----------



## haegar (Mar 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> She sweats superglue, if anything. Secret furinji technique.




thinking this through, at some blissful point in Kenichs's future he's gonna get glued to Miu even more than he already is


----------



## Legend (Mar 1, 2013)

Kenichi was badass walking up to Ogata like that, they have mutual respect fore each other

Rimi needs some help >.>

Miu is gonna get asked what Rimi meant by love soon


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm just glad that there was actually someone to push Miu so far. Rimi should be Miu's rival from now on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2013)

Lol, that was a very enjoyable chapter.  Nice for Miu to gain control of her Dou ki and making her counter attacks.  Interesting exchange between Ogata and Kenichi but it shows respect for martial artist.  Lol, I'm wondering how much is spent on Miu's outfits if she's constantly having them torn and tattered like that.  As for Rimi, hopefully Ryuuto stops what I think is going to happen.  Last thing we need is a Hulked up Rimi going from cute to brute in a manner of a panel.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm guessing it has something to do with the point of no return.  Ryuuto would definitely not want her to succumb to such a miserable fate. Maybe the same thing that Ryuuto did? Trying to mix dou and sei but it ends up destroying your body?

Also, about that love connection, i called it


----------



## Cromer (Mar 1, 2013)

I should have enjoyed this chapter more, some interesting stuff happened.



But again with the inexplicable half ripped bikinis and panty shots. Not even arousing, just getting in the way.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Mar 1, 2013)

I appreciate fanservice as much as the next guy, but honestly this was one case where it was a hindrance. I couldn't take Miu seriously in a torn up bikini and I couldn't enjoy the fight as much as I should have.


----------



## x_danny_x (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe Ogata will get involved and will stop Rimi for her main skill another day.   I kind of think that Kenichi and Co.  will win each of their respected battles.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 1, 2013)

A special technique huh?

Ne-to-ra-re.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 1, 2013)

With Ryuuto in a wheelchair, can do nothing but watch


----------



## Space (Mar 2, 2013)

Berserker had an interesting panel, commenting on Miu's move. I'm willing to bet 10 bucks he will this move or a version of it against Kenichi. He might even us more Silat style fighting moves, since he's the unrivaled prodigy of the manga.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 2, 2013)

he doesnt follow other people's moves


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 2, 2013)

He doesn't but if you saw a type of move that you never thought of before and you were a prodigy you'd try to make your own version.


----------



## Legend (Mar 2, 2013)

I really wanna see the berserker vs kenichi fight


----------



## x_danny_x (Mar 2, 2013)

Cromer said:


> With Ryuuto in a wheelchair, can do nothing but watch




She is madly in loved with him.  If he says DONT DO IT,  SHE WONT DO IT.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 2, 2013)

The universe was created with such a huge size solely to hold Kenichi's massive balls.

This is how Katekyo Hitman Reborn should have been.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 2, 2013)

Now why you gotta bring up KHR now? And it was going so good too...


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 3, 2013)

Legend said:


> I really wanna see the berserker vs kenichi fight


I rather Hermit vs anybody.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 3, 2013)

Zaru said:


> "So you're in a fight too?"
> "Yes, against Berserker"
> Berserker in some corner of the panel: "..." *shrug*
> 
> Berserker is pretty chill about all this


Berserker knows he's getting a fight out of Kenichi sooner or later, so he really doesn't give a darn about anything else.

I kind of think Berserker could be a natural Katsujinken user who just loves fighting.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

The fact that kenichi is so relaxed when fighting him shows that Kenichi's power level is already over 9000.

I feel bad for Takeda(HAH NOT REALLY), the girl he likes is already half way towards being the baby mama of the bamf of this series who went from a nobody to a bamf in like a year and a half.

No talent??? get the fuck outta here u crazy


----------



## Nuzents (Mar 5, 2013)

The author really needs to slow down on the nudity with the female characters.  I do not find it funny or arousing, and just takes away from their fight.  I understand fan service from time to time, but every fight with a female, let them fight with clothes for once.  

Anyways, I enjoyed the chapter overall.  I like that Kenichi was not afraid of Oagata and walked up to him.  He did it pretty smooth and walked away after the chat.  Reimi is proably just going to ask about combining Ki's of Dou and Sei....if it is anything else that would be a surprise.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 6, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The fact that kenichi is so relaxed when fighting him shows that Kenichi's power level is already over 9000.
> 
> I feel bad for Takeda(HAH NOT REALLY), the girl he likes is already half way towards being the baby mama of the bamf of this series who went from a nobody to a bamf in like a year and a half.
> 
> No talent??? get the fuck outta here u crazy



Yeah,that "no talent" part is pretty much bullshit.

You have to be talented to even survive the training Kenichi did..


----------



## Space (Mar 6, 2013)

What they mean with no talent is that Kenichi needs a shit ton of training to achieve the same results while talented fighters can achieve as much with little training. Talented fighters can understand and reproduce a move just by watching, while Keninchi has to 1000+ repetitions.

Also, the monstrous amount of training Kenichi is going through is putting him above even the talented fighters. You could either say the talented fighters are lazy or Kenichi is working 3-4 times harder than they are.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 6, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> What they mean with no talent is that Kenichi needs a shit ton of training to achieve the same results while talented fighters can achieve as much with little training. Talented fighters can understand and reproduce a move just by watching, while Keninchi has to 1000+ repetitions.
> 
> Also, the monstrous amount of training Kenichi is going through is putting him above even the talented fighters. You could either say the talented fighters are lazy or Kenichi is working 3-4 times harder than they are.



If he wouldn't have had any talent,any amount of training could have got him only so far.

Something innate in him enabled him to reach the top of the disciples pile and in such a short amount of time.

Not to mention the use of the combination techniques and the fact that he can actually use the Ryuusei Seikuken,a high level Sei technique.


----------



## Space (Mar 6, 2013)

^ well, I do agree with you up to a certain extent. The fact that Keninchi is the forever teenager type character and therefore an expert fighter as his "young" age, plus the foreshadowing of him at some point able to defeat Miu's (grand)father means he can't have no talent at all. That's just how shounen manga are progressed, otherwise they would be extremly boring with a lame main character that never pulls a feat worthy to note.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 6, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> ^ well, I do agree with you up to a certain extent. The fact that Keninchi is the forever teenager type character and therefore an expert fighter as his "young" age, plus the foreshadowing of him at some point able to defeat Miu's (grand)father means he can't have no talent at all. *That's just how shounen manga are progressed, otherwise they would be extremly boring with a lame main character that never pulls a feat worthy to note.*



I'll disagree with the bolded part we had some shounen manga/manwha that has lame(weak) MC that was great and fun to read better than the current mainstream. 

Angel Densetsu, MxO, Transfer student storm bringer and some other where the MC was people who can't use the in-verse ability like magic, or fighting skill but still can pull some worthy shits and things.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 6, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> I'll disagree with the bolded part we had some shounen manga/manwha that has lame(weak) MC that was great and fun to read better than the current mainstream.
> 
> Angel Densetsu, MxO, Transfer student storm bringer and some other where the MC was people who can't use the in-verse ability like magic, or fighting skill but still can pull some worthy shits and things.



Mind you, Mx0 having a trickster MC is one of the reasons the manga didn't get a big audience and got canceled.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 6, 2013)

Nuzents said:


> The author really needs to slow down on the nudity with the female characters.  I do not find it funny or arousing, and just takes away from their fight.  I understand fan service from time to time, but every fight with a female, let them fight with clothes for once.
> 
> Anyways, I enjoyed the chapter overall.  I like that Kenichi was not afraid of Oagata and walked up to him.  He did it pretty smooth and walked away after the chat.  Reimi is proably just going to ask about combining Ki's of Dou and Sei....if it is anything else that would be a surprise.


I agree. Th fan service is getting out of hand really fast.

It's kinda funny though, if you think about it. I mean, if people were to really fight the way they do in this manga, their clothes would be reduced to shreds like this! Sadly though, it's not portrayed for realism, but for Miu's giant jugs and that makes it annoying


----------



## Cromer (Mar 6, 2013)

If clothes were gonna get ripped to shreds they'd fall off completely


----------



## Space (Mar 6, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> I'll disagree with the bolded part we had some shounen manga/manwha that has lame(weak) MC that was great and fun to read better than the current mainstream.
> 
> Angel Densetsu, MxO, Transfer student storm bringer and some other where the MC was people who can't use the in-verse ability like magic, or fighting skill but still can pull some worthy shits and things.



Yeah, I should have said _Mainstream battle _shonen, not all of the manga/manwha. And clearly HSDK doesn't fall in the same category of the manga/manwha you mentioned, where an high IQ can play a role too.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 6, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> If he wouldn't have had any talent,any amount of training could have got him only so far.
> 
> Something innate in him enabled him to reach the top of the disciples pile and in such a short amount of time.
> 
> Not to mention the use of the combination techniques and the fact that he can actually use the Ryuusei Seikuken,a high level Sei technique.


You're applying logic from other series to this manga. In HSDK you _can_ become monstrously strong with hard work and determination alone, provided you have a good teacher.

Kenichi's training is super effective not because he's talented but because he's got six teachers where everyone else only has one. He works harder than anyone else, but his training is also more effective because he's learning stuff from so many different styles at once.

For example his training from Akisame has converted his muscle types, but he also has the training from Ma Kensei that increases his inner strength, and the training from Sakaki that lets him move his organs to prevent injury.

An ordinary disciple has their body modified in one way, but Kenichi gets direct training from four different masters and then specialised training from two others, so his training is far more concentrated than anyone else's.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 6, 2013)

You could also turn that around and say that Kenichi might actually be having a case of "Jack of all, Master of zilch" relative to his level of training.


There's several ways to look at it, each relatively plausible. At this point I chant Belisario's Maxim and get to reading.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 6, 2013)

Cromer said:


> You could also turn that around and say that Kenichi might actually be having a case of "Jack of all, Master of zilch" relative to his level of training.


Except he's able to switch to a single style and still fight effectively against opponents on the same level as him.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2013)

And he's supposed to be the strongest in history, so its not a case of being held back by a mixture of styles


----------



## Cromer (Mar 6, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Except he's able to switch to a single style and still fight effectively against opponents on the same level as him.



Hmm. The only person I can think of that he showed that kind of single style "equivalent level" was Boris. He was clearly inferior to Sho in every style he used (who wasn't?) and is also not as good a nak muay as Koukin. Or as good with his kungfu as the Dragon alliance kids. And if he ever had to fight Chikage (lol) he's not as good a jiujutsuka either.


On the other hand his crosstraining means he has a higher plateau to reach than his peers. Tradeoffs.


----------



## Space (Mar 8, 2013)

New chapter is out:

2


----------



## Legend (Mar 8, 2013)

Rimi is broken, and she has to have unlimited stamina

Kenichi or  Ryuto may step in


----------



## haegar (Mar 8, 2013)

I think its time somebody bitchslapped kensei ...

on another matter, dat cover,  ... her power is in her .... fists ..., ya sure


----------



## Nuzents (Mar 8, 2013)

Figured the chapter would play out like that, and since the title of next week is end of the battle, I'm guessing that a master will stop the fight.  Most likely one of Kenichi masters, I would guess the elder (warning Rimi that the technique is dangerous and saying something that causes Ryoto to also agree so Rimi listens)


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 8, 2013)

haegar said:


> *I think its time somebody bitchslapped kensei* ...
> 
> on another matter, dat cover,  ... her power is in her .... fists ..., ya sure



No, someone should bitchslap Rimi for being a dumbass.... can she not see the state Ryuuto is in. Ryuuto even told Rimi to stop but she is to obsessed with defeating Miu meaning she does not know her own limit. How disappointing, I was liking her character up to this moment.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

I thought it was interesting that even with dou and sei combined for Rimi, Miu's only issue was not killing her. Even now she's still much stronger.

And yeah, Rimi is acting stupid when she has an example of the failure of this technique right in front of her.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 8, 2013)

Hmm,I wonder if Kenichi will learn it too,the Seidou Kouitsu..



Inuhanyou said:


> I thought it was interesting that even with dou and sei combined for Rimi, Miu's only issue was not killing her. Even now she's still much stronger.
> 
> And yeah, Rimi is acting stupid when she has an example of the failure of this technique right in front of her.




I don't think she is that much stronger.

If she would have been,she would have been able to defeat Rimi without killing her.

Right now it seems the only option is to go for the finishing blow or else Miu will be defeated and most likely die.


----------



## Space (Mar 8, 2013)

I think next chapter Ryoto will personally stop Rimi by jumping out of his chair just before she is lethally countered by Miu (yeah, I do believe Miu can still beat Rimi, but not without killing her). All their talk about 'love is their motivation' and shit is just asking for something like a sacrifice. Not sure what the author will do about somebody being killed in the process and if Rimi will stop this dangerous technique without any backlash.

And oh, there's also the chance that Miu herself will (succesfully) attempt this technique. There must be a reason why Kensei didn't teach this rather simple technique to Rimi in the mountains, but let it out in front of everyone...


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 8, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> And oh, there's also the chance that Miu herself will (succesfully) attempt this technique. There must be a reason why Kensei didn't teach this rather simple technique to Rimi in the mountains, but let it out in front of everyone...



That's a good theory, makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I thought it was interesting that even with dou and sei combined for Rimi, Miu's only issue was not killing her. Even now she's still much stronger.
> 
> And yeah, Rimi is acting stupid when she has an example of the failure of this technique right in front of her.



Exactly, how far are you willing to go just to prove your love. She better hope Kensei has a plan to stop it or else good by to Rimi. I think Rimi should be a rival for Miu.... finally, but her ending up like Ryuuto sucks and is wasted potential.


----------



## haegar (Mar 8, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> No, someone should bitchslap Rimi for being a dumbass.... can she not see the state Ryuuto is in. Ryuuto even told Rimi to stop but she is to obsessed with defeating Miu meaning she does not know her own limit. How disappointing, I was liking her character up to this moment.




Rimi has always been somewhat brainaddled, I mean she talking of herself in third person all the time ...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2013)

Rimi wants to be wheelchair buddies with her beloved.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

He's telling her to her face not to do it, begging his master to save her. I guess he really does have feelings for her after all. I thought it was an unrequited thing. But then, she should listen to him in that case. But she's not.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2013)

This was a very interesting chapter.  I really enjoyed what I read. 



Punk Zebra said:


> No, someone should bitchslap Rimi for being a dumbass.... can she not see the state Ryuuto is in. Ryuuto even told Rimi to stop but she is to obsessed with defeating Miu meaning she does not know her own limit. How disappointing, I was liking her character up to this moment.



I have to agree.  I mean the girl was literally on her hands and knees begging Ogota to teach her how to release both Ki's.  Miu even offered her hand to help her and Rimi just slaps it away.  Love is blind but this is ridiculous with Rimi ignoring that fact that the same technique she is willing to aquire is the same one that put her beloved in the wheelchair.  At least she didn't "Hulk" up as bad as I thought it would have been.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh Rimi, you gigantically adorkable IDIOT.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Rimi wants to be wheelchair buddies with her beloved.





She's so bent on defeating Miu, because she sees her as a love rival. Unless Odin returns her feelings here and now, she won't stop until Miu is defeated or until she's dead.

Well, and she can be still stopped physically - though Kensei didn't seem the type to stop his experiments half way through, so I wanna see Ryuto charging in on his wheelchair. Him activating his Seikuken against Kano Shou's underlings during the DofD arc is still one of the most badass things I saw in this manga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2013)

In technicallity, that technique can be stopped.  Kenichi did it to Ryuuto before he could damage his body more so chances are Miu will probably do the same, though chances are Rimi might suffer more damage to that techique than Ryuuto.  And Ogata should get his soon.  He admited that the technique was a failure but he'll teach it to anyone that wants to learn it anyway.  That man is dangerous.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 8, 2013)

Miu should kill her.
Leading to her eventually arriving in the hands of her father.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Rimi wants to be wheelchair buddies with her beloved.


 It's starting to loo that way


PlacidSanity said:


> *In technicallity, that technique can be stopped.  Kenichi did it to Ryuuto before he could damage his body more so chances are Miu will probably do the same,* though chances are Rimi might suffer more damage to that techique than Ryuuto.  And Ogata should get his soon.  He admited that the technique was a failure but he'll teach it to anyone that wants to learn it anyway.  That man is dangerous.



But Kenichi had to knock Ryuuto the fuck out to stop the technique, and right now Miu isn't looking like she has the upper hand at all.



ensoriki said:


> Miu should kill her.
> Leading to her eventually arriving in the hands of her father.



This would be pretty interesting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2013)

Chapter 514 has been released.
No...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, from the looks of it, it would seem that Rimi won but at a price.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2013)

So Miu Probably killed Rimi from what I understand in the new chapter.. Maybe that will push Miu in becoming a satsujin-ken and making her THE FINAL VILLAIN and Would be Kenichi's last trial before the manga end


----------



## Di@BoLik (Mar 15, 2013)

The mangaka always seems to draw the chick's as if they're early preggo.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 15, 2013)

It's hard to understand what happened at the end of the chapter. It's really inconclusive at this point. Hopefully the next chapter resolves things. Anyway I think the most important thing we learn this chapter Seidou Kouitsu isn't "perfected" yet, we definitely will be seeing it again.


----------



## Space (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Rimi is not killed, because of what Miu said before the final hit. Miu obviously won't be dead for story purposes.

I think Miu came up with some sort of a ki blast to counteract the side effects of "Seidou Kouitsu", so that Rimi will be fine in the end.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 15, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Wow, Rimi is fucking crazy, I get she likes the guy but shit is she deaf?
> 
> Also, what happened at the end? was the clash so fierce that they both got knocked back? or what?
> 
> Lastly, hope Ryuuto leaves Kensei since *Rimi is probably fucked from using that technique*.



I hope she is. People who don't listen should learn the hard way

Oh Rimi. Why are you such an airhead ?


----------



## Blαck (Mar 15, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> I'm pretty sure Rimi is not killed, because of what Miu said before the final hit. Miu obviously won't be dead for story purposes.
> 
> I think Miu came up with some sort of a ki blast to counteract the side effects of "Seidou Kouitsu", so that Rimi will be fine in the end.



Had she killed Rimi the story could've taken a turn towards exploring the "killing fist" which would give us more background on her father. Though, I'm sure we'll get something anyway.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2013)

In the end, even if Matsuena Syun says differently, Rimi won this fight.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 15, 2013)

Seemed like a draw to me. And the aftermath will be much more severe for Rimi. And Miu will always be a Katsujinken at heart, even if she killed her by accident it wouldn't change.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Seemed like a draw to me. And the aftermath will be much more severe for Rimi. And Miu will always be a *Katsujinken at heart, even if she killed her by accident* it wouldn't change.



I think that contradict the point of the manga.... I mean the Katsujinken is portrayed to be a style that prevents all kind of death battle(there are no accidental deaths in a fight(in Kenichi verse) you either kill him or find a way to beat him without killing him.)If you can't find one and ended up killing one then you automatically fall into satsujin-ken category that's why Miu was pushed hard to think till the last moment of how she can beat Rimi without getting her killed.. But before her last clash with Rimi we have a panel of her giving up the thought of sparing her... which would be made clear next week since this chapter is too unclear of what happened.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 15, 2013)

I didn't see any indication of Miu abandoning the idea of  NOT killing her opponent, but I guess the chapter was pretty unclear. What I meant is that it would make no sense for me if Miu suddenly turned "darkside".


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2013)

I think there is too much black and white in this series and not enough shades of grey. The protagonist should have killed those fuckers, nothing to do with killing to grow strong as a martial artist and everything to do with self preservation.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2013)

Well if one thing, Ogata is going to end up with just one diciple by the end of this arc.  He's already abandon Lugh for his loss in his fight, and chances are Ryuuto is wheeling Rimi with him out the door.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 15, 2013)

Being Ryuto sure sucks right now.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 15, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Being Ryuto sure sucks right now.



Indeed, with some hope he'll get some sense and leave Ogata then maybe Akisame and Kensei Ma can fix him up.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 15, 2013)

In b4 Berserker version of Ryu sui sei (sp?)


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2013)

Probably no one cares for Berserker since his existence their would be impossible...

(less than 1 year) berserker training >>>(2 yrs) ken masters training >>>> (training since they were kids) normal disciple training >>> other fodder disciple training... 
if he could equal currently kenichi just because he is under Ogata.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 15, 2013)

5 chapters of fricken Miu an Rimi.

If Hermit vs Siegfried gets skipped someone's going to die.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 15, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> 5 chapters of fricken Miu an Rimi.
> 
> If Hermit vs Siegfried gets skipped someone's going to die.


Cut Miu some slack, man. This is, like, the first real fight she's had in the entire series. And if you ignore the fan service (a BIG if), it was actually pretty good.

But if we end up skipping Hermit vs. Siegfried for Renka vs. Rachel, let me know your travel plans since I'll happily join you in your killing spree.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 15, 2013)

If it wasn't for the simply ridiculous fan service, this fight might be interesting.
I thought I was reading a hentai half the time, Rimi lookin to go bareback.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> So Miu Probably killed Rimi from what I understand in the new chapter.. Maybe that will push Miu in becoming a satsujin-ken and making her THE FINAL VILLAIN and Would be Kenichi's last trial before the manga end



Get off that bro, its not gonna happen bro 

Anyways it seems Ryuuto realized Rimi's feelings. Hopefully she survives to find out his reaction.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Get off that bro, its not gonna happen bro
> 
> Anyways it seems Ryuuto realized Rimi's feelings. Hopefully she survives to find out his reaction.



Fine, I'll give up on her being *FINAL VILLIAN* she will instead be known as *SITH LORD*.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2013)

Kenichi needs to beat Berserker, not get his ass kicked by a Master. Kensei will probably bounce outta there.


----------



## haegar (Mar 22, 2013)

woah. balls of steel ma boy


----------



## Munsu's Light (Mar 22, 2013)

He will get destroyed for sure.. But when Miu is in danger everything can happen.. I'm just hoping he won't deal real damage to a master


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2013)

Ogata will probably just toy with Kenichi to see how far he can push his rage.  Though I'm wondering how the story will progress now since Miu is probably going to be in a very depressed mood since she couldn't save Rimi from herself.  Also, I think Ryuuto is probably going to leave Ogata after this.  Wow, even to the end, Rimi was happy at being praised by Ryuuto despite throwing her future away like that.


----------



## Major_Glory (Mar 22, 2013)

Kenichi!


----------



## Major_Glory (Mar 22, 2013)

Munsu's Light said:


> He will get destroyed for sure.. But when Miu is in danger everything can happen.. I'm just hoping he won't deal real damage to a master



Do you (or anyone else) think if Kenichi, through PnJ, gets a good hit on Ogata will Ryozanpaku be forced to make Kenichi grow faster because he will become a real target?

I can only hope so!


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2013)

HSDK new chapter is out


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2013)

Rimi is killed by miu


----------



## Kenpachi Takanome (Mar 22, 2013)

Major_Glory said:


> Kenichi!



this..

they guy started to have some balls , the comment of Berserker was given,obviously , i see that how it goes for the next chapter ,either elder or one of the masters may make an appearance next chapter after Kensei toys with Kenichi a little to explore his growth.

Finally we 'got rid" of that Atalante, she really started to annoy me with her "Ryuuto-sama" ..at least Miu can have her golden shows now


----------



## Kenpachi Takanome (Mar 22, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Indeed, with some hope he'll get some sense and leave Ogata then maybe Akisame and Kensei Ma can fix him up.



my thoughts, exactly


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2013)

My take would be Miu turning into Satsujin ken


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 22, 2013)

He won't he says it himself he knows he can't win.

Keep in mind Miu attacked Sakaki once with her full might and he was like "Ouch don't do that" so even if Ogata stood still and let himself get hit by the anti-disciple kick I doubt we'll get a reaction beyond "Impressive power boy".


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 22, 2013)

Although Ken attacking Ogata would be a good Segue into Glasses dude finally appearing (he was in the park earlier)


----------



## Cromer (Mar 22, 2013)

As always, Kenichi gets his badass on at the oddest times.


----------



## Munsu's Light (Mar 22, 2013)

Major_Glory said:


> Do you (or anyone else) think if Kenichi, through PnJ, gets a good hit on Ogata will Ryozanpaku be forced to make Kenichi grow faster because he will become a real target?
> 
> I can only hope so!



I was indirectly implying this, but I don't want it to happen... I'm more on the side of people that saying Ogata will toy with Kenichi to see his growth and will train his disciples from that point


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 22, 2013)

Kenichi so badass. 
If Berserker had a different personality he would've been pretty pissed by now, Kenichi is totally ignoring him for the last few chapters


----------



## Guubsable (Mar 22, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> My take would be Miu turning into Satsujin ken



Miu's distressed that she wasn't strong enough to save her opponent, so she'll take up the philosophy that dictates she should have killed said opponent, In the process going against everything and everyone she ever knew or loved...?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2013)

You should reread last chapter Miu gave up the Idea of saving her... If that was kenichi even if he is distressing about the opponent. Giving up about other people's life won't enter his mind. Miu outright gave up on the idea the moment she thought Rimi is almost equal to her.. She already went against them.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 22, 2013)

Last thoughts of Miu before the final clash - "I must find life between death and murder" - which means until the end she was trying to find a way to solve the situation without either of them dying. How is that giving up the idea of saving her.


----------



## Legend (Mar 22, 2013)

I think kenichi will get one good hit in, then salary man will take over


----------



## Guubsable (Mar 22, 2013)

So, if Kenichi lands a legitimate attack or two, can we officially call him master class (extremely low-end still, of course)? We already know he's beyond simple disciple class, and with the the crazy hype Saiga's disciple has, i think Kenichi would have to be at least very low-end master level to match him.



shade0180 said:


> You should reread last chapter Miu gave up the Idea of saving her... If that was kenichi even if he is distressing about the opponent. Giving up about other people's life won't enter his mind. Miu outright gave up on the idea the moment she thought Rimi is almost equal to her.. She already went against them.



No, i think you should reread this chapter. Miu was clearly upset over Rimi's death, and blaming herself for not being able to save her. When Kensei talked about taking more lives, which is fundamental to the killing fist,  she then became enraged. She is obviously still firmly opposed to death and killing.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2013)

but clearly she already has a thought of letting Rimi die here..
I'm not even sure what* Life between death and murder* means... 

Edit: my thought on the bolded right now is I think Miu is thinking this
lsince she is on a death fight with Rimi...It's either she is getting killed or doing the killing.. Might be a worded wrong but that's the closest I can think of right know.. and I really am having a hard time since I have a headache and Toothache...


----------



## Guubsable (Mar 22, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> but clearly she already has a thought of letting Rimi die here..
> I'm not even sure what Life between death and murder means...



But that's not a thought of killing Rimi, it's an observation that the fight could end in a death (as it did), but not that is should, or that she wants to kill her.

And the line about life, death and murder is her saying that she needs to tread the extremely fine line of not getting herself killed while defeating Rimi without murdering her. In the end she failed to do that because she wasn't strong enough, as she feared was a possibility.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 22, 2013)

Kenichi is probably going to land one good hit.



Guubsable said:


> So, if Kenichi lands a legitimate attack or two, can we officially call him master class (extremely low-end still, of course)?



I think it will more signal his entrance into the Expert class of fighters.

Honestly?  With the kind of rage Kenichi is showing right now?  I don't know, I think he may accidentally use Seidou Goui.  He'll impress Ogata by doing this as he will have pulled off a stable balance for it and thus not damage himself.  In fact, that surprise may be what causes Kenichi to land a solid hit.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree with Guub, that's the same impression I had. And the newest chapter clearly showed that Miu is griefing over the result of the battle.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2013)

Truth fully speaking Grieving is normal..... Specially when it's unintentional but the point is she already entered a conclusion the only way the fight will end is one of them dieing which Kenichi never showed even if he lacks strength..


----------



## Enclave (Mar 22, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Truth fully speaking Grieving is normal..... Specially when it's unintentional but the point is she already entered a conclusion the only way the fight will end is one of them dieing which Kenichi never showed even if he lacks strength..



The key though is that the whole time she was trying to save Rimi.  She never betrayed her Katsujinken principals.  Rimi effectively killed herself, the only way Miu could have saved her life was by ending the fight sooner than she did.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2013)

>Leaving her opponent to die
>katsujinken


even the master's that got outmatch don't get to that conclusion
Silcardo vs Sasaki
Shigure vs That other female master
Apachai vs that other Muay thai master <best example he did his best to only knock him out... even if he dies

Miu's choice I shall live and my opponent will die right that really sound like Katsujinken


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> The key though is that the whole time she was trying to save Rimi.  She never betrayed her Katsujinken principals.  Rimi effectively killed herself, the only way Miu could have saved her life was by ending the fight sooner than she did.



I agree with this.  Miu did everything in her power not to cross the line of killing only to have Rimi negate that effort when she used that technique to combine her ki's.  The only two outcomes for Rimi for using that techique were to lose her ability as a martial artist (as well as living a normal life as a fully functional human being) or death.  Sadly, it would seem that the latter happen.  

I'm still surprised that Miu would have attacked Ogata out of anger.  You would think she learned her lesson by now with that incident with Silicardo.  Still, both Miu's and Kenichi's outburst of reaction to anger still shows how compassionate they are to their belief's.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2013)

Fine. I'll leave it at that since there's a lot of Miu supporters here that can't take the truth


----------



## Kenpachi Takanome (Mar 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> The key though is that the whole time she was trying to save Rimi.  She never betrayed her Katsujinken principals.  Rimi effectively killed herself, the only way Miu could have saved her life was by ending the fight sooner than she did.



totally agree, Miu did her best
on a side note, Midou Kai's disciple , Tsutomu Tanaka may be involved sooner or later, i think..


----------



## Enclave (Mar 22, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Fine. I'll leave it at that since there's a lot of Miu supporters here that can't take the truth



It's not that Miu fans can't handle the truth, it's that you're blatantly ignoring that Miu didn't kill Rimi, Rimi killed Rimi and Miu was striving the whole time to try to find a way to save Rimi.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 22, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Kenichi so badass.
> If Berserker had a different personality he would've been pretty pissed by now, Kenichi is totally ignoring him for the last few chapters



The life of being easy mode top tier lets you be chill.  Guriko from Worst, anyone?


----------



## Guubsable (Mar 22, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Fine. I'll leave it at that since there's a lot of Miu supporters here that can't take the truth


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2013)

Hmmm, I think Tanaka might step in the next chapter to keep Kenichi from getting destroyed, though I highly doubt Ogata would do something like that since he sees Kenichi as a valuable asset into advancing his technique.   

Well if anything, the transition chapters after this arc are going to be interesting as they will probably deal with Miu doubting her ability as a Katsujinken and what probable outcomes might come of it.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 22, 2013)

> *Kenichi so badass*.
> If Berserker had a different personality he would've been pretty pissed by now, Kenichi is totally ignoring him for the last few chapters


No he is not. Once again he only becomes that way when Miu is attacked. Why can't he become a badass without Miu being hurt?


----------



## Cromer (Mar 22, 2013)

Guubsable said:


> So, if Kenichi lands a legitimate attack or two, can we officially call him master class (extremely low-end still, of course)?



"There is a wide expanse between the level of the disciple and that of a master which every martial artist must pass through...


...yes, call it *expert-class...*"


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2013)

.............. I just notice because of this development there would once again have more Miu chapter than Kenichi development......


----------



## Enclave (Mar 22, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> .............. I just notice because of this development there would once again have more Miu chapter than Kenichi development......



This is a transitionary chapter, it was the end of the Miu focus and the beginning of the Kenichi focus.  So yeah, there was bound to be a lot of Miu development in this chapter.  However it also has given us great potential for Kenichi development.  His attacking a Master could lead to him entering the expert class.  Lots of potential for Kenichi development after what happened at the end of this chapter.


----------



## haegar (Mar 22, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Fine. I'll leave it at that since there's a lot of Miu supporters here that can't take the truth




if you're wondering why I pos repped that crap, I accidentally misclicked


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Kenichi is probably going to land one good hit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bingo!

I also think that this is heading in that direction,especially given Kensei's comment of Seidou Goui only being possible with the utmost calm and focus.

Heck,I think that Kenichi's Yin-Yang badge was also a foreshadow of this.

But in any case,I think Tanaka will show up next chapter.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 22, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> Bingo!
> 
> I also think that this is heading in that direction,especially given Kensei's comment of Seidou Goui only being possible with the utmost calm and focus.
> 
> ...



Well, Kenichi seems to naturally lean towards both Sei and Dou ki.  Stands to reason that he's going to use both eventually.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh, so now Kenichi decides to get mad at Kensei despite being friendly with him earlier after knowing what he did to Ryuuto and Tanaka's master and decides now to kick his ass 

Anyway, hopefully Rimi stays dead. Her fangirling over Ryuuto was extremely annoying . But aside from that, it's interesting to see how Miu will grow from this experiance.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 22, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Oh, so now Kenichi decides to get mad at Kensei despite being friendly with him earlier after knowing what he did to Ryuuto and Tanaka's master and decides now to kick his ass



Ogata didn't hurt Miu at that time, did he?

There's no better way to piss off Kenichi than hurting Miu.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 22, 2013)

I think some people didn't quite get what Miu meant when she talked about finding life between death and murder. She wasn't talking about the fight ending in an either/or death, not at all. What she meant was that she had to find a way to save Rimi ('find life' by knocking her out quickly) between the other two likely options of death (ie. Rimi killing herself because of Seidou Kouitsu useage), or murder (Miu killing her in an effort to stop her). So no, Miu didn't betray her katsujinken principles. Far from it, she actually tried to find a way to save Rimi right until the end. She never once thought about having Rimi die at any point during the fight.

I'm not sure I like this development on Kenichi's behalf. I mean, it was cool and all, but it's a given that even if he lands a clean korui nuki on Kensei, it's not going to do anything. I guess it's more of a setup for Tanaka to make an entrance, and if he's killed/beaten to a pulp, the masters will use that to further stress how precarious expert level can be, which they already mentioned earlier when Tanaka visited Ryozanpaku.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 22, 2013)

blueblip said:


> I think some people didn't quite get what Miu meant when she talked about finding life between death and murder. She wasn't talking about the fight ending in an either/or death, not at all. What she meant was that she had to find a way to save Rimi ('find life' by knocking her out quickly) between the other two likely options of death (ie. Rimi killing herself because of Seidou Kouitsu useage), or murder (Miu killing her in an effort to stop her). So no, Miu didn't betray her katsujinken principles. Far from it, she actually tried to find a way to save Rimi right until the end. She never once thought about having Rimi die at any point during the fight.
> 
> I'm not sure I like this development on Kenichi's behalf. I mean, it was cool and all, but it's a given that even if he lands a clean korui nuki on Kensei, it's not going to do anything. I guess it's more of a setup for Tanaka to make an entrance, and if he's killed/beaten to a pulp, the masters will use that to further stress how precarious expert level can be, which they already mentioned earlier when Tanaka visited Ryozanpaku.



Ogata isn't going to seriously harm Kenichi, not if Kenichi manages to use Seidou Goui without it destroying himself.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Ogata isn't going to seriously harm Kenichi, not if Kenichi manages to use Seidou Goui without it destroying himself.


I meant Kensei trashing Tanaka. Of course Kensei isn't stupid enough to harm Kenichi and invite the wrath of Ryozanpaku (which will include the Elder) as a whole on him.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 22, 2013)

Ah, yes yes.  Well, yeah, I do expect them to go over with Kenichi how dangerous being an Expert class is, however it won't strictly be because Tanaka being trashed if he shows up but rather because I expect Kenichi to enter the Expert class very shortly and they're obviously going to go over that again with him once he becomes an Expert.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 22, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Oh, so now Kenichi decides to get mad at Kensei despite being friendly with him earlier after knowing what he did to Ryuuto and Tanaka's master and decides now to kick his ass
> 
> Anyway, hopefully Rimi stays dead. Her fangirling over Ryuuto was extremely annoying . But aside from that, it's interesting to see how Miu will grow from this experiance.



Kensei hurt Miu and that's not okay according to Kenichi..

I am expecting angst from Miu in the next chapters.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> No he is not. Once again he only becomes that way when Miu is attacked. Why can't he become a badass without Miu being hurt?


Because he is not obsessed with being badass and flaunting his strength. Find another character to live vicariously through.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 22, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Because he is not obsessed with being badass and flaunting his strength. Find another character to live vicariously through.




Yeah, I never quite got why people like someone to be a 'badass' 24/7. That wouldn't make them a badass, it would make them an asshole. Badasses are badasses precisely because they're cool and all when things are normal, but can fuck you up if shit hits the fan. Going a bit off topic, Shioon in this week's Breaker showed some fine badassery.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 22, 2013)

I've always been postponing reading the Breaker...guess I've got something to read tonight other than the Long Price Quartet


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2013)

haegar said:


> if you're wondering why I pos repped that crap, I accidentally misclicked



 Who said I'm trolling I'm perfectly serious that Miu will join satsujinken after a few chapter because of the way she think before ending the match

 not my problem if you guys can't accept it


----------



## Nuzents (Mar 22, 2013)

I actually like Kenichi actions, it sticks true that he will do anything for Miu even fight Kensei.  But I do not see anything coming from this unless he actually manages to graze him then Kensei gets mad but is stopped by another master.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 22, 2013)

Nuzents said:


> I actually like Kenichi actions, it sticks true that he will do anything for Miu even fight Kensei.  But I do not see anything coming from this unless he actually manages to graze him then Kensei gets mad but is stopped by another master.



Like I said, I do expect Kenichi to land A hit.  I don't see Kensei getting mad though.  Kenichi isn't going to need saving if what I think is going to happen happens.  He'd be too valuable to Ogata for him to just straight kill Kenichi.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 23, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Who said I'm trolling I'm perfectly serious that Miu will join satsujinken after a few chapter because of the way she think before ending the match
> 
> not my problem if you guys can't accept it



Miu hates the idea of having to kill someone in a battle. She was trying her best not to kill Rimi, and she didn't, Rimi destroyed herself. She was heartbroken over it and admitted that she was too weak to save her.

And yet, you think that from now on Miu will start murdering her every opponent, because..? It's easier? She will suddenly love taking the life of others? That would make no sense whatsoever.

Also please elaborate what do you mean by joining satsujinken. If you think she will also become a Yomi and try to kill Kenichi and company... then I don't know what to say. Of course Matsuena can take it wherever he wants, but any change like that would be completely illogical and out of character.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> *Miu hates the idea of having to kill someone in a battle*. She was trying her best not to kill Rimi, and she didn't, Rimi destroyed herself. She was heartbroken over it and admitted that she was too weak to save her.
> 
> And yet, you think that from now on Miu will start murdering her every opponent, because..? It's easier? She will suddenly love taking the life of others? That would make no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Also please elaborate what do you mean by joining satsujinken. If you think she will also become a Yomi and try to kill Kenichi and company... then I don't know what to say. Of course Matsuena can take it wherever he wants, but any change like that would be completely illogical and out of character.



Can you prove this bolded part  Miu haven't stated anything about it.

And lol for those who negged me just because I have a different idea/view from you guys  :rofl


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 23, 2013)

Since you seem to be ignoring the latest chapters, where she desperately tried to find a non-death solution - an example from the top of my head: when she refused to join Kano Sho because of the way Yami/Yomi are doing things.

Ch.67

Miu might be a Dou ki user(like Sakaki or Apachai), but she is a follower of katsujinken, even Ogata stated as much.


----------



## Nuzents (Mar 23, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Like I said, I do expect Kenichi to land A hit.  I don't see Kensei getting mad though.  Kenichi isn't going to need saving if what I think is going to happen happens.  He'd be too valuable to Ogata for him to just straight kill Kenichi.



I don't know about that.  Even Kenichi master get too excited if he gets near them.  It seems to be a common trait for them to get over excited and strike back.  I don't see Kensei trying to kill Kenichi but him striking back if Kenichi lands a hit.


----------



## Siema (Mar 23, 2013)

Shigure is the best girl of this manga.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 23, 2013)

Siema said:


> Shigure is the best girl of this manga.



I'm with you on that


----------



## Cromer (Mar 23, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Can you prove this bolded part  Miu haven't stated anything about it.
> 
> And lol for those who negged me just because I have a different idea/view from you guys  :rofl



Willfully being ignorant is one thing - ignoring or misreading this page:

same logic here out of all people

-is your prerogative.

But when you decide to insult us all for pointing out your error - damn right you need negs. You need more to be honest, but I'm not THAT motivated by manga characters yet.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 23, 2013)

Siema said:


> Shigure is the best girl of this manga.



Hell yes! Shigure followed by Renka, Freya & Kisara


----------



## Cromer (Mar 23, 2013)

>Rating girls in the manga

>Renka above Freya

>*no Rachel*


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 23, 2013)

Oops! Forgot about her since she hasn't had any role lately


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 23, 2013)

Cromer said:


> I've always been postponing reading the Breaker...guess I've got something to read tonight other than the Long Price Quartet



Same here, will check it out



Enclave said:


> Like I said, I do expect Kenichi to land A hit.  I don't see Kensei getting mad though.  Kenichi isn't going to need saving if what I think is going to happen happens.  He'd be too valuable to Ogata for him to just straight kill Kenichi.



What does landing a punch on Ogata mean tho? 

That he's closer to Expert level than the rest?

Berserker talked about needing to beat him instantly to touch Ogata

Is he predicting his future demise against Kenichi?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2013)

Isn't Kenich an Expert already?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 23, 2013)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Isn't Kenich an Expert already?



Berserker would have noticed


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 23, 2013)

Two Jags. said:


> Berserker would have noticed



No, since Kenichi doesn't show his true strength until he gets knocked out, or the situation is dire.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> No, since Kenichi doesn't show his true strength until he gets knocked out, or the situation is dire.



I thought that at this point of the manga, all the strongest members of Shinpaku /Yomi were experts.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 23, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> No, since Kenichi doesn't show his true strength until he gets knocked out, or the situation is dire.



So if he gets to one hit KO Berserker sooner than planned?


----------



## haegar (Mar 24, 2013)

Renka rated above Freya? 

*SACRILEGE !!! PACK OUT UR PITCHFORKS AND FORM AN ANGRY MOB


BOOOOO !!!!!*


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Who gives a fuck.

Now the real question is.
When is Ryuuto getting out of that fucking crippled state?
Time for Ryuuto vs Hermit after Hermit beats the shit out of Siegfried, and then smashes Berserker too, just to say he did.


----------



## haegar (Mar 24, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> ^ Who gives a fuck.





smh. any upstanding freya fan being dejected by the blind herd's tatse obviously


----------



## Blαck (Mar 25, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> ^ Who gives a fuck.
> 
> Now the real question is.
> When is Ryuuto getting out of that fucking crippled state?
> Time for Ryuuto vs Hermit after Hermit beats the shit out of Siegfried, and then smashes Berserker too, just to say he did.



As soon as he realizes Ogata is a complete dick and uncaring Sensei,then  Kensei and Akisame will handle the repair.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, at least he's got himself some killing intent from Kenichi now 
I wonder how fast he'll get knocked out, will it be 1, 3 or 5 seconds? 

And I really wonder how fucked up Rimi is after that stunt...


----------



## Blαck (Mar 25, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, at least he's got himself some killing intent from Kenichi now
> I wonder how fast he'll get knocked out, will it be 1, 3 or 5 seconds?
> 
> And I really wonder how fucked up Rimi is after that stunt...



If state of mind dictates how fast it screws you over, then she's probably around Ryuuto level but not as bad. I think she mentioned her sight leaving?


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 25, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, at least he's got himself some killing intent from Kenichi now
> I wonder how fast he'll get knocked out, will it be 1, 3 or 5 seconds?
> 
> *And I really wonder how fucked up Rimi is after that stunt...*



How fucked up? I thought this page made it pretty clear that she is dead 

Link removed


----------



## Kenpachi Takanome (Mar 29, 2013)

Link removed

chapter is out..

..and...something unexpected happened..i let you till you read at your leasure


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2013)

Alright, that was not at all what I expected to happen in this fight.


----------



## haegar (Mar 29, 2013)

not bad, not bad


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 29, 2013)

Well the beginign was how i figured it would happen. End... Not at all.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 29, 2013)

And Salary man is still nowhere to be found.

Damn it bro, show up already it was good chapter and all but even 2v1 it will still be a light exercise for Kensei. Although to be fair the difference between Tanaka and him is probably  the same as between Junazad and Hongo.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 29, 2013)

Dat team-up...

Question is, can they lay a good proper hit on Kensei?


And fahking Salaryman, come get your beating already!


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Ryuuto can finally stand again


----------



## Cromer (Mar 29, 2013)

Sphyer with spoilers, dammit!


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Was Ryutoo pretending this whole time? 
Unlikely, he probably just now mastered the seidou goui and his ki "revived" the parts in his legs that weren't working. I wonder if it's permanent or if he's just able to stand for the duration of the technique.

Or is it something completely different.


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2013)

Tanaka needs to come

Kenichi is gonna be depressed after this


----------



## Nuzents (Mar 29, 2013)

Unexpected ending, I am enjoying this side of Kenichi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2013)

That was a very enjoyable chapter.  Damn Kenichi took some damage but then he was willingly taking on a Master.  The end sort of shocked me since I didn't expect Ryuuto to come to his aid in that fashion.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 29, 2013)

Dayum Kenichi! Now that's called sticking to your principals. Talk about bad ass. Even Kensei is praising him.

Love how this is turning out, especially since I was so skeptical about this whole development of attacking Kensei. I think with Ryuuto's help, he'll land a korui nuki on Kensei somehow. Doubt it will do any real damage, but it will piss Kensei off enough for him to actively try and kill Kenichi. Which is when I guess Tanaka will step in.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 29, 2013)

Mind you, he's already actively trying to kill Kenichi, as per his last attack.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 29, 2013)

Kenichi really has a long way to go if Kensei is going to be his final opponent.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 29, 2013)

This confrontation is developing beautifully. Even knowing that Kensei would win this "fight" without much effort it's still very interesting to watch how Kenichi & Ryuuto, as well as Tanaka later I guess, would strugge against him. Here's hoping that at least Tanaka's ultimate move/skill would make Kensei to become 100% serious if only for a moment. 



noobthemusical said:


> Although to be fair the difference between Tanaka and him is probably  the same as between Junazad and Hongo.


Depends on how much Tanaka progressed since his previous bout with Kenichi. If he's still Expert level or a shit tier master level, than the difference between him and Kensei is going to be much larger than the difference between Junazad and Hongo.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Holy shit!_ 



Ryuuto is back! I wonder if he's been faking being crippled, or if Kenichi standing up to Kensei gave him the strength to stand.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ryuuto!!!!
Time for the grand team up, although from the look of the last page, Ryuuto is using that Seidou thing again, so maybe he can only stand because of it?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 29, 2013)

I marked.  I shouted oh shit in person.  They are BOTH really worth being praised.  Ah, dat motivation.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 29, 2013)

That's one of the downsides of satsujinken, you get motivated after someone close to you is killed..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a feeling that the interest in Kenichi by the YAMI masters are going to increase after this arc.  I wouldn't be surprise if Ogata starts to incorperate some of Kenichi's master's training techniques when training Berserker.  Hopefully Tanaka shows up since Kenichi is getting his butt whipped and I wouldn't be surprise if Ryuuto follows.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 29, 2013)

Ryuuto better leave Ogata, I mean if he had the nerve to block his teacher than I'm sure he's made his decision. But yeah, Kenichi's gonna need some back up if Ogata decides to stomp them both.


----------



## Kenpachi Takanome (Mar 30, 2013)

noobthemusical said:


> And Salary man is still nowhere to be found.
> 
> Damn it bro, show up already it was good chapter and all but even 2v1 it will still be a light exercise for Kensei. Although to be fair the difference between Tanaka and him is probably  the same as between Junazad and Hongo.



i doubt it, dude, the difference between Expert Class and ELITE Master Class is so huge , not like two Elite Master Class with a significant gap only.
still then , i would like to see something unexpected happen again..

at least if Ryuuto's standing is permanent, Akisame and Ma would stay relaxed


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 30, 2013)

I think Tanaka will be the one to ultimately defeat Kensei, but not now. It will be close to the end of the manga. He will already by a master by then.

And he will have to make the decision between killing Kensei or sparing his life, which will ultimately define whether he is a saving fist or a killing fist.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 30, 2013)

I bet one of the things that stops Tanaka from living up to his full potential is that he isn't sure which path he follows. Which in a way would probably mean he can never be a Master till he knows a path since even disciples have know their path (they can change paths but at least they know the one they're on right now).


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 1, 2013)

good chapter but really getting tired of Kenechi getting fired up and at his best just because Miu's gets hurt.   
there is no need to protect her and all this bullshit,   even more so since she can still kick his ass.

in fact he should of been like this, all mad like hell and willing to attack a master because of what hapen to Rimi.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 1, 2013)

Damn, I expected someone to intervene, but Ryuuto standing again was unexpected (at least for now ).

Can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 5, 2013)

Link removed

 it finally came out.


----------



## haegar (Apr 5, 2013)

aww that was fuckin awesome. ridiculous in the extreme but fuck awesome. this turn of events is much better than ken vs berserker. btw: inb4 berserker learns ryuto's seido-goku balancing after observing this.

anyways. Kenichi will get off one more hit next chapter, then it is high time for master class help. Don't think glasses guy will do at this point, Ogata needs a Sakaki level beating 


...and Kenichi gonna need 2 wonder doc's treatment


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 5, 2013)

Please that was the only hit that was going to land on Ogata. Like everyone predicted.


----------



## Legend (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome ass teamup


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 5, 2013)

I hope the final hit didn't land because if it did..pissed-off Kensei incoming.


----------



## haegar (Apr 5, 2013)

Superman said:


> Please that was the only hit that was going to land on Ogata. Like everyone predicted.



no way. if there is one thing kenichi is famous for it's getting back up by unbelievable stamina. he gonna drill him a mubioshi hole while still being impaled on his hand and then collapse, I called it now


----------



## Munsu's Light (Apr 5, 2013)

haegar said:


> aww that was fuckin awesome. ridiculous in the extreme but fuck awesome. this turn of events is much better than ken vs berserker



What I'm thinking about this chapter.. Shame Ogata will not be damaged at all..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 5, 2013)

haegar said:


> no way. if there is one thing kenichi is famous for it's getting back up by unbelievable stamina. he gonna drill him a mubioshi hole while still being impaled on his hand and then collapse, I called it now



 Yeah...against people around his level. Stop gasiming over this chap, Haeger.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 5, 2013)

Glad Ryuuto wasn't just sitting on his ass that whole time, and that team up was just amazing 

Ogata's probably gonna dodge that last bit though sadly, and congratulate Ryuuto for style keeping the mind set of the killing fist.


----------



## Space (Apr 5, 2013)

That was a great chapter, team up and all. And I agree with Kenichi still not completely down yet, he's the real zombie-monster of the manga.

Also, I just get this vibe that Berserker will attack Ogata too, just for the sake of martial arts, nothing personal.


----------



## haegar (Apr 5, 2013)

Superman said:


> Yeah...against people around his level. Stop gasiming over this chap, Haeger.



I'm not gasming 

ya forgot to throw expectations of realism out the window before reading this shit dude. besides this is a basic rule. Kenichi ALWAYS has a comeback


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2013)

Very splendid chapter indeed. :amazed  Really enjoyed the team up though they are probably way outclassed.  So Kenichi manage to touch Ogata and Ryuuto used his master's praise against him at the end of the panel.  I'd pretty much expect Ogata to dodge and counter Ryuuto next chapter and then having Tanaka take up the fight.  Again very splendid chapter. :amazed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 5, 2013)

haegar said:


> I'm not gasming
> 
> ya forgot to throw expectations of realism out the window before reading this shit dude. besides this is a basic rule. Kenichi ALWAYS has a comeback



 This is unrealistic true...but not FT unrealistic.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 5, 2013)

Am I the only one who likes Kensei here?


----------



## haegar (Apr 5, 2013)

^ he has swag but he's still an asshole


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 5, 2013)

That was not unrealistic, it was an incredibly convoluted plan, that involved at least 3 layers of deceival, a 2-man expert team up, Kensei blocking his own years not to listen to their plan, Ryuuto using a 30 second technique that's not going to be used again in this battle, and Ryuuto being one of the few people to know Kensei's only weakpoint, and using it against him.

And everything to land one single hit, that obviously hasn't defeated Kensei.

I mean, if anything, this chapter shows how HARD it is for a non master to hit a master.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 5, 2013)

pretty awesome chapter.  I hope Kenichi continues this path and finally starts to become a master.  He is still a long way away, but he is progressing and may be able to take on lower class masters soon.  (soon = 100 chapters lol)


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2013)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> I mean, if anything, this chapter shows how HARD it is for a non master to hit a master.



Well there's master level and then there's MASTER LEVEL. People on the level of Kenichi's masters and their Yami counterparts can play around and beat lower masters without much trouble. The gap is huge.


----------



## haegar (Apr 6, 2013)

yeah waking up next morning probably there will be no comeback by kenichi, u got me on how hax a real master is 

btw in hindsight it occured to me ryuto was aiming for kensei's eye 

on the offchance kensei gets hit he gonna rage like a skewered bull


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2013)

Kensei about to get his Metal Gear Rising look?


----------



## Blαck (Apr 6, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Kensei about to get his Metal Gear Rising look?



He could pull it off


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 6, 2013)

Everything can be made possible in a setting like this, all you gotta do is add the fact, that Kensei "wasn't serious". It's completely plausible for him to actually lose his eye.

Either way props for Odin and Kenichi to devise a plan that allowed the latter to actually touch him. I always find it funny how characters are able to talk each others ears off in a situation that's supposed to last a few moments


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 6, 2013)

Ogata is strong, but he is not omniscient. It should be possible to deceive him, _somehow_.

I've seem protagonists hitting powerful characters like those with much less effort in more respectable mangas.



Zaru said:


> Well there's master level and then there's MASTER LEVEL. People on the level of Kenichi's masters and their Yami counterparts can play around and beat lower masters without much trouble. The gap is huge.




Remember Fortuna? He was a low level master, and he was hit by a disciple team up hundreds of chapters ago.

Hitting Kensei with a plan like this is the next logical step.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 6, 2013)

The thing is Kensei allows them to hit them, out of his acknowledgement that they are far from threats to him if he just wants to take them out. Pretty different from Fortuna who straight can't handle multiple fighters.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 6, 2013)

This chapter was AMAZING. Anyone think Ryuuto will actually get Kensei's eye? Also who do you thinks gonna break up the fight before they die?


----------



## Blαck (Apr 6, 2013)

Infamy said:


> This chapter was AMAZING. Anyone think Ryuuto will actually get Kensei's eye? Also who do you thinks gonna break up the fight before they die?



Ryuuto might get his eye but that'll only make Kensei more proud for him still fighting like a killing fist disciple, as for who will break up the fight? no clue


----------



## Munsu's Light (Apr 12, 2013)

Link removed

Chapter is out


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Apr 12, 2013)

Dat excitement on Kensei face 

Can't wait for next chapter


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2013)

Holy shit yeees. Tanaka casually talking on the phone while attacking a master. 

And lol, Rachel vs. Renka, they're basically not wearing any clothes anymore


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 12, 2013)

Finally Clark Kent arrives. And looks like Hermit is evenly matched by Sieg.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol, wow these chapters are really something to read. :amazed   Ogata block to Ryuuto's attack was insane but Tanaka saving Ryuuto was just boss.  Lol, really looking forward to the next chapter to see how that fight plays out.  Also, hopefully we'll be getting panels of the other fights.  Want to know how the Seigfried/Hermit fight is going.  Pretty much can tell that Chikage is holding her own against her opponents and the Rachel/Renka fight is pretty much a soft core porn fight.


----------



## haegar (Apr 12, 2013)

shame ryuto didnt hit. and I underestimated tanaka. nice going for him 

it's time somebody feeds chikage some chocolate. those empty eyes make me cringe 

apart from that, hm sieg doin pretty good as far as one can gauge from that one panel, think next week might be the other battlefields before wre get back to tanaka and ogata...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 12, 2013)

Ass ass everywhere lol


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2013)

Dat Clark Kent


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah who knew Clark Kent could fight.

But i do not think we will be seeing much if any of that fight. Looks like it will focus on the other 3 fights which will be ending in the next 2-3 chapters...then the main event. But man what a boss entrance.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 12, 2013)

Man I don't want to be that guy but what she's done with renka, castor , miu and rim I feels like she's just shitting over there characters with the fan service. See if she went all out instead of the censorship I'd chalk it up as gutsy just feels cheap ATM.

Hermit vs Sirg plz want to see hermit stomp.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Man I don't want to be that guy but what she's done with renka, castor , miu and rim I feels like she's just shitting over there characters with the fan service. See if she went all out instead of the censorship I'd chalk it up as gutsy just feels cheap ATM.
> 
> Hermit vs Sirg plz want to see hermit stomp.



 You are not wrong. If she just went for just full frontal it would be enough.

 Hermit by all the looks of it is not stomping Seig.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 12, 2013)

This basically to me confirms Tanaka has reached master level, he was called a high expert when first introduced, and became much stronger that even Miu confused his Ki presence with Sakaki, commenting on how much stronger he became. 

Now in the latest chapter he effortlessly stops Ryuto's attack and de-activates Sei Dou Gouitsu with two fingers, all the while being able to land two clean hits on Kensei while talking to his wife.

Dat Beast. 

Though I doubt he will win against Kensei, he can put up a good fight, but he is not ready for an S-Class Master from the One Shadow Nine Fists. Ryozanpaku has step in eventually, hopefully Akisame puts the smackdown on Kensei, before he is somehow saved by the big boys of Yami.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 12, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Man I don't want to be that guy but what she's done with renka, castor , miu and rim I feels like she's just shitting over there characters with the fan service. See if she went all out instead of the censorship I'd chalk it up as gutsy just feels cheap ATM.
> 
> *Hermit vs Sirg plz want to see hermit stomp*.



Hermit stomp Super Siegfried, what heresy is this you speak,


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 12, 2013)

Furinji Saiga said:


> This basically to me confirms Tanaka has reached master level, he was called a high expert when first introduced, and became much stronger that even Miu confused his Ki presence with Sakaki, commenting on how much stronger he became.
> 
> Now in the latest chapter he effortlessly stops Ryuto's attack and de-activates Sei Dou Gouitsu with two fingers, all the while being able to *land two clean hits on Kensei while talking to his wife.
> *
> ...



Did he do that while talking on the phone? I reread the pages once again, but I couldn't see it. Guess it wasn't shown, or am I just blind?

Who here thinks he'll be a casualty? I mean, pretty much everyone expected him to come - but will he die?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2013)

Nah he will look like he dies...but then Superman appears and proceeds to beat kensai's ass. But in all seriousness he will not die.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Hermit stomp Super Siegfried, what heresy is this you speak,



Sieg beat Hermit?
WHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT?
No thanks jeff..


I wonder if superman will die but I think Rimi is the death of this arc.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 13, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Sieg beat Hermit?
> WHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT?
> No thanks jeff..
> 
> ...



 Unless they pull some BS with Rimi where she actually survives.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 15, 2013)

Just read the new chapter, damn Tanaka dat entrance


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2013)

Tanaka's only chance is to pull a Hongo, but I don't see Kensei dieing yet so Tanaka will probably die unless someone from Ryuzanpaku comes or Ogata spares him.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 16, 2013)

noobthemusical said:


> Tanaka's only chance is to pull a Hongo, but I don't see Kensei dieing yet so Tanaka will probably die unless someone from Ryuzanpaku comes or Ogata spares him.



A tie wouldn't be all that bad either, though since both parties wanna kill each other that might not be an option


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 16, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Sieg beat Hermit?
> WHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT?
> No thanks jeff..
> 
> ...



Never said anything about Sieg beating Hermit. 

Although he will


----------



## Blαck (Apr 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Never said anything about Sieg beating Hermit.
> 
> Although he will



Hermit would tear that ass up in a serious fight 

Sieg is just lucky they're bros


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2013)

So any guesses of the next chapter.  Hopefully we'll be getting panels of the other fights before it goes back to the Tanake/Ogata confrontation.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 16, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> So any guesses of the next chapter.  Hopefully we'll be getting panels of the other fights before it goes back to the Tanake/Ogata confrontation.



I see the author switching to one of the other fights, hopefully Sieg vs. Hermit since the other fights seem too comedic right now. Then the last few pages might go back to the main event with one or both of them wounded or something.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 16, 2013)

Btw, I've forgotten, but where are the fucking Ryusanpako masters presently? Any chance for an intervention? While they don't interrupt disciple fights, I guess that rule goes out the window when they fight masters...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 16, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Super Siegfried would tear that ass up in a serious fight
> 
> Hermit is just lucky they're bros



I agree completely.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 16, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Hermit would tear that ass up in a serious fight
> 
> Sieg is just lucky they're bros



Fuarking break his neck and crush his nuts.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 17, 2013)

Hermit will be good inspiration for Sieg to write a dirge.

You know, since Hermit is about to get crushed.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 17, 2013)

Nah, Super Sieg can't do shit to Hermit physically.



So he gon apply Talkfight Gouitsu


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2013)

Some snippets of spoiler images have been released of 519 so here is a glimpse of what to expect. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## haegar (Apr 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 is dat kushinada's sleave holding back her chibi? 

rachel !!! gooo!!! more boobies 

looks like sieg is doin ok indeed


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 19, 2013)

haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You mean Hermit is doing ok against Super Sieg so far 




Edit: Oh, chapters out now 

Please GOD let Korosensei get back soon.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2013)

"But there is no audience here"

Oh yes there is, Renka. Yes. There. Is.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 19, 2013)

Siegfried gaining victory even in defeat 

The Rachel and Chikage parts were pretty nice too. That warps up all the diciple fights here so now the focus can be completely on Tanaka vs Kensei.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 19, 2013)

Is Hermit gonna go after Kenichi? I hope he does, and I hope he tells him he took down Sieg, and I hope he gets one-shotted.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2013)

Lol, well that was an entertaining chapter. :amazed

I feel sorry for Chikage because she broke in a battle with her conscience on whether to kill her friend or not.  Was surprised on who appeared as her conscience though.   I was surprise that Rachel could fight seriously with basic moves and not make them flashy, though her retreat from battle in that was does match with her personality.  She left because they saw her fight with basic moves instead of being entertained with the flashier ones. 

I wish the Sieg/Hermit had more panel time but now it's going to be more focus on the Tenaka/Ogata fight next.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 19, 2013)

Kenichi has mastered the art of fighting without fighting.


----------



## Major_Glory (Apr 19, 2013)

Bottom Left Panel

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 19, 2013)

As far as character breakdowns go, this one was not bad, probably due to the patheticness of the forget me not story and the fact the lines that sent her over wasn't overly cheest and awkward, and not even really a friendship overcomes all vibe.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2013)

I blame the Miu and Takeda fights for shortening the other fights. These were the fights that people wanted to see the least. Yet we wasted like 10+ chapters on them. Yeah I want to see the main event of Tanaka vs Kensei, but not at the expense of the other 4 fights.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 19, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Hermit stomp Super Siegfried, what heresy is this you speak,





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Never said anything about Sieg beating Hermit.
> 
> Although he will





•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Hermit will be good inspiration for Sieg to write a dirge.
> 
> You know, since Hermit is about to get crushed.


Look at at these mother fuckers.
Look at these shameful mother fuckers.
Can't say I didn't tell you.
Hermit > Sieg.


Cromer said:


> Nah, Super Sieg can't do shit to Hermit physically.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you a prophet?


Renka vs Castor was terrible.
Ukita & friends vs whats her face was forgettable.
Back to Superman.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah but barely, ensoriki.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2013)

Superman said:


> I blame the Miu and Takeda fights for shortening the other fights. These were the fights that people wanted to see the least. Yet we wasted like 10+ chapters on them. Yeah I want to see the main event of Tanaka vs Kensei, but not at the expense of the other 4 fights.




Kenichi x Berserker was interrupted by plot. It was never meant to be a full fight. When Berserker finally gets defeated, it's going to get more screetime.

Chikage X Kisara and co. wasn't a fight, it was a beatdown. The author did a good thing by using it to advance's Chikage's plot.

Rachel X Renka got enough screentime IMO. And it didn't end, so we can expect another rematch in the future.

I agree with you about Hermit X Sieg, though. I wish we could see Hermit's finishing move at least.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2013)

I will give you Kenichi's/Beserker could have gotten more screen time. By how much Kenichi had to throw at Kensai it feels like they never came off first gear.

 I will give you Chikage as she was to much for all of them. Though Freya joining may have made it interesting.

 Rachel/Renka could have had more fap time....screen time.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 19, 2013)

UWAAAAAAAAN!!!!


I feel your pain, Chikage-chan. I really do.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 19, 2013)

You guys underestimate Siegfried, he is not nearly injured enough the fight is not over intil he passes out.

Also I'm pissed. All we got this arc was takeda and stupid mu. I wanted beserker and hermit to fight/


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 19, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> You guys underestimate Siegfried, he is not nearly injured enough the fight is not over intil he passes out.
> 
> Also I'm pissed. All we got this arc was takeda and stupid mu. I wanted beserker and hermit to fight/



no underestimation just knowledge that Hermit > Sieg.
Mind you they both said Hermit got stronger as a result of this fight.
but his end goal is Kenichi...so it be interesting to see if Hermit will actually "fall" like Hongo did.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 19, 2013)

Siegfried is a prodigy, he doesn't even have a master and he was almost equal to Hermit who was trained by a S-master class. He should get more panel time.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 19, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Look at at these mother fuckers.
> Look at these shameful mother fuckers.
> Can't say I didn't tell you.
> Hermit > Sieg.



Sieg won the battle as far as i'm concerned. He's the one grinning and enjoying himself, so i don't even know what you're talking about


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 19, 2013)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Sieg won the battle as far as i'm concerned. He's the one grinning and enjoying himself, so i don't even know what you're talking about



On his back under a mans foot
"He won the battle because he enjoyed getting his ass kicked"


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 19, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> On his back under a mans foot
> "He won the battle because he enjoyed getting his ass kicked"



Sieg lost, but I think the reason he was smiling was because he won the arguement through the fight. Hermit is barely stronger than siegfried despite ditching his friends, being with yomi etc, Kenichi is outright stronger than siegfried, and so Hermit wouldn't be able to beat him (and lets be honest Kenichi has been stronger than hermit for a long ass while).Ssieg also doesn't have a master and still only barely lost.

Basically sieg doesn't give a shit, he's proven that Hermit's choices were completely worthless and didn't actually get him anywhere, which is why sieg gave all two shits why he lost.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 19, 2013)

Actually, Hermit was surprised that despite training hellishly, he's only narrowly above Sieg, after being in their group for so long. If anything, its evidence against being in Katsujinken.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 19, 2013)

Only Seig could turn a loss into an absolute victory.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 19, 2013)

Heretic said:


> Actually, Hermit was surprised that despite training hellishly, he's only narrowly above Sieg, after being in their group for so long. If anything, its evidence against being in Katsujinken.



Well its harder to preserve then to go all out and kill.
Though Hermit spared Sieg anyways so it seems they still cool.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 20, 2013)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Kenichi x Berserker was interrupted by plot. It was never meant to be a full fight. When Berserker finally gets defeated, it's going to get more screetime.
> 
> Chikage X Kisara and co. wasn't a fight, it was a beatdown. The author did a good thing by using it to advance's Chikage's plot.
> 
> ...



I agree with all of this except I definitely don't want to see a rematch between Renka and Rachel as it almost always dissolves into pure fanservice and even if, by the random fluctuations of the universe, we get some actual fighting in there it's obscured by all the preceding and succeeding fanservice.

Renka needs to move on and fight someone else.  Her vs Chikage would have been much more interesting as a fight but I suppose less character developing since she lacks the emotional attachment to Chikage that would've caused the breakdown


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 20, 2013)

Chikage will fall to the power of friendship in the end, probably after throwing Kenichi like a bag for a while.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 27, 2013)

So... no Kenichi this week?


----------



## haegar (Apr 30, 2013)

well that was meh short and boring


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2013)

Hmmm, so Tanaka didn't go that much into darkness but it would seem that Ogata is leading him there.  From the looks of it, it would seem that Ogata is going easy until Tanaka reaches that level in killing intent to which he could kill him as a martial artist.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 30, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmmm, so Tanaka didn't go that much into darkness but it would seem that Ogata is leading him there.  From the looks of it, it would seem that Ogata is going easy until Tanaka reaches that level in killing intent to which he could kill him as a martial artist.



I'm definitely not liking Ogata toying with the poor guy so far, because now it seems either Tanaka is gonna get saved by Akisame( if he decides to head there) or get killed by Kensei whenever it is he decides to get serious.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 30, 2013)

Every Miu panel in this chapter



She can't even talk anymore without the author flashing us her assets


----------



## haegar (Apr 30, 2013)

must be happy work life: work on a panel 1h, fap to your work 15mins, work on one panel for an hour ... etc...


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 30, 2013)

Honestly he should just make a doujin already, it's clear that is what he is into. 

Just make a side series for the fans who are into it.


----------



## Cromer (May 1, 2013)

Are Miu's boobs filled with helium or something? :rofl


Poor Salaryman, improved so much, and yet Kensei still toying with you...


----------



## PPsycho (May 1, 2013)

Tanaka must survive. This manga needs more masters in formal clothes, Saiga is not enough. It's just too cool seeing someone wrecking shit in a suit. I call this the Barney Stinson syndrome.


----------



## haegar (May 1, 2013)

somebody gonna step in and save the moment, think kensei has been rampaging enough ... given the flashback to elder and akisame I wonder if the later is gona show ...


----------



## Sphyer (May 1, 2013)

I wonder how long until Tanaka loses his glasses and ends up embracing the Satsujinken ways ...


----------



## Level7N00b (May 7, 2013)

Damn the hate for Ukita is strong in here. I keep seeing a lot of people say, "He should just find a Judo master" Easier said than done, I'm sure. Takeda could barely find James Shiba. Maybe there aren't any elite master Judo fighters around? Regardless, what he lacks in fighting prowess, he makes up for in being one of the more developed SA members.

Though even I gotta say, "Ukita man, quit rushing people who are obviously stronger than you." S'getting kinda embarassing.


----------



## Blαck (May 7, 2013)

Level7N00b said:


> Damn the hate for Ukita is strong in here. I keep seeing a lot of people say, "He should just find a Judo master" Easier said than done, I'm sure. Takeda could barely find James Shiba. Maybe there aren't any elite master Judo fighters around? Regardless, what he lacks in fighting prowess, he makes up for in being one of the more developed SA members.
> 
> Though even I gotta say, "Ukita man, quit rushing people who are obviously stronger than you." S'getting kinda embarassing.



The man's got too much heart, wish Akisame would give him some pointers or something at the very least.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 7, 2013)

I notice that more than a few people have complained that "Kenichi supposedly has no talent at martial arts but he somehow is able to be on par with or stronger than people who have years of experience on him" I think even if we ignore the fact that he trains 5 times longer and harder, c'mon everybody, we know Shonen formula. Its not uncommon for main characters to magically catch up to people who should be beyond them.

However for Ukita, even though I want him to grow, I don't think that I could accept it if he did the same thing that Kenichi did, even if he found an elite master right now.


----------



## Blαck (May 7, 2013)

Level7N00b said:


> I notice that more than a few people have complained that "Kenichi supposedly has no talent at martial arts but he somehow is able to be on par with or stronger than people who have years of experience on him" I think even if we ignore the fact that he trains 5 times longer and harder, c'mon everybody, we know Shonen formula. Its not uncommon for main characters to magically catch up to people who should be beyond them.
> 
> However for Ukita, even though I want him to grow, I don't think that I could accept it if he did the same thing that Kenichi did, even if he found an elite master right now.



I wouldn't mind if he became a bit more useful though, at least to the point where he could fight some higher level fodder or something.


----------



## Space (May 7, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I wouldn't mind if he became a bit more useful though, at least to the point where he could fight some higher level fodder or something.



Like Yamcha fodder level? Or Krillin? Or maybe even Tien Shinhan level?


----------



## Baby Joe (May 7, 2013)

Here's the cover for volume 51. 



I've been waiting a long time for Ryuto to be featured on a cover.


----------



## haegar (May 7, 2013)

weird angle...if you ignore the wheelchair adding perspective it looks like under the white cloth aren't knees but miu size titties... or maybe I just see that due to the lack of miu cover giving me withdrawal hallucinations


----------



## Blαck (May 7, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> Like Yamcha fodder level? Or Krillin? Or maybe even Tien Shinhan level?



Any of those would be better than where he's at.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2013)

Baby Joe said:


> Here's the cover for volume 51.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting a long time for Ryuto to be featured on a cover.



Looks cool.  I've visited the site and isn't here suppose to be an extra publication added to vol. 51 of some sorts?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 8, 2013)

Level7N00b said:


> I notice that more than a few people have complained that "Kenichi supposedly has no talent at martial arts but he somehow is able to be on par with or stronger than people who have years of experience on him" I think even if we ignore the fact that he trains 5 times longer and harder, c'mon everybody, we know Shonen formula. Its not uncommon for main characters to magically catch up to people who should be beyond them.
> 
> However for Ukita, even though I want him to grow, I don't think that I could accept it if he did the same thing that Kenichi did, even if he found an elite master right now.



I thinks its painfully obvious that Kenichi is not talentless. Dude learned high level techniques from the Invincible Super man himself in a super short amount of time. That takes talent no matter how much effort you put into it.

The Masters just don't tell Kenichi as they don't want him to get full of himself. This is Yomi we are talking about, sure Kenichi trains harder but there training is no joke either and they have been training since they were kids for the most part. While Kenichi has been training for what 2 years now?

Kenichi i would dare say has near Beserker level talent in terms of Growth and learning.


----------



## Baby Joe (May 8, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Looks cool.  I've visited the site and isn't here suppose to be an extra publication added to vol. 51 of some sorts?



That's right. Apparently, it will be an extra where different artists draw HSDK characters in their own styles. I'd really like to see it.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 8, 2013)

First of all, fuck Berserker. 

And I'm fine honestly with believing.Kenichi's ridiculous growth is just due to typical Shonen foruma. It doesn't bother me honestly. What I don't find appealing about him is his annoying desire to protect Miu.


----------



## Spirit King (May 8, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I thinks its painfully obvious that Kenichi is not talentless. Dude learned high level techniques from the Invincible Super man himself in a super short amount of time. That takes talent no matter how much effort you put into it.
> 
> The Masters just don't tell Kenichi as they don't want him to get full of himself. This is Yomi we are talking about, sure Kenichi trains harder but there training is no joke either and they have been training since they were kids for the most part. While Kenichi has been training for what 2 years now?
> 
> Kenichi i would dare say has near Beserker level talent in terms of Growth and learning.



TBF it's not even that it's not illogical for him to be as strong as he is without talent, as fact of the matter is willpower  one of the most  is the most important things in a fist fight probably the most important of fight of relative equal experience oponents, not bullshit shounen will power but simply drive to keep on going despite pain exhaustion etc which as well as the fighters endurance can only be gotten through putting in ridiculous amounts of hours which in itself requires a lot of will power. As this manga most aptly put it guts.

Technique will only get you so far in no holds barred street fight.. This is ignoring the fact that's he's trained on a daily solely by 5 of the strongest people in the manga whereas everyone else only gets trained by one with the sole exception of Sho (and that was only for a short period of time each). He's certainly having far better training than anyone else will have. The guys also been trained counters for most fighting styles, drilled daily, so he won't fall for easy finishes, taking that into account it's not that strange for him to make the progress he has that shit isn't even unheard in real life let alone a fictional story. I mean lets put it this way a guy becomes interested in boxing from Olympic coverage, in the 4 years to the next Olympics he picks up boxing having never boxed before the next Olympics the guy wins gold medal. He became an Olympic champion through less than 4 years worth of training beating the same dude who won 4 years ago.


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2013)

Kenichi's training seems a lot harsher than Tanaka's 

And fuck this is bad  Didn't expect this harsh reality


----------



## donaldgx (May 10, 2013)

Tanaka  and yet he hasn't fall to the killing fist


----------



## MrCinos (May 10, 2013)

If there's a HSDK character who's justified with going to the dark side, I think we found one... Since he doesn't have anyone else of importance now by his side, his chances to get killed rise dramatically. Unless his wife is actually alive and is in coma.

He's doing good for now though, much better than I thought he'd be doing even against not-so-serious Kensei.

Still I hope he'll be saved. He could be a friendly benchmark for Kenichi some time in the future.


----------



## haegar (May 10, 2013)

oh man that is sad with the phone. he's pretty close to dark as dark gets, even if kensei is still bitching about his killing intent being weak ...

I got no clue how this will end, though i will say that akisame taking interest in the story is a shimmer of hope ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2013)

hes still holding on even after that bombshell.....gotta give takana mad props man


----------



## WraithX959 (May 10, 2013)

donaldgx said:


> Tanaka  and yet he hasn't fall to the killing fist



I don't think he'll be able to hold out much longer, the phone allowed him to continue the delusion of his wife still being alive. Without out it he'll mostly succumb to the killing fist and get destroyed by Kensei. This situation is definitely going to have a huge effect on Kenichi.


----------



## Baby Joe (May 10, 2013)

I liked Ogata's kick in this chapter. Both Rimi and Ryuto used similar kicks in other chapters.

Tanaka... 

I remember someone guessing that Tanaka wasn't really talking to anyone on that phone. I don't know if it was on this forum, though. If Ogata really was the one who killed Tanaka's wife, I wonder how it went down. Did it have something to do with her father's death?

There's also the chance that Tanaka is responsible for his wife's death. He always talks about his master's death and avenging him, but he never talks about his wife's death. He put on this entire show like she's alive and got pissed off at Ogata when he kicked the phone towards Kenichi and exposed him. All this talk about Tanaka's past makes me wonder.


----------



## Jotun (May 10, 2013)

That was just fucked up D:


----------



## Ender (May 10, 2013)

don't forget what the elder said, she'd already conceived his son as well....so the wife isn't the only thing he's lost...


----------



## Furinji Saiga (May 10, 2013)

Yeah this was tragic, man Kensei where ever he ventures to there will always be death and suffering that he leaves behind in his trail. If he did in fact kill his family, I would love the dark turn of events. Ogata is already becoming one of my favorite masters, this will solidify him as a legitimate antagonist.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 10, 2013)

As if Kensei wasn't enough of an asshole...


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 10, 2013)

oh... god...

why did it have to go this way?...


----------



## Wrath (May 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Kenichi's training seems a lot harsher than Tanaka's
> 
> And fuck this is bad  Didn't expect this harsh reality


From what we've seen Kenichi's training would still be harder than Tanaka's even if he only had a single master instead of learning from the whole of Ryouzanpaku. Remember Kenichi goes straight from incredibly brutal training method to incredibly brutal training method.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 10, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> don't forget what the elder said, she'd already conceived his son as well....so the wife isn't the only thing he's lost...



Indeed.
Especially if you look at what Tanaka said on this page a few chapters ago.

D:


----------



## PPsycho (May 10, 2013)

I would totally go Satsujinken for this.

Tanaka.. be a better man then me!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2013)

That was a very interesting and informative chapter.  So we get to see Tanaka's past.  Lol, his training regiment was brutal but at least we saw who was the inspiration for him to have kept going.    I had a feeling Tanaka's story was going to take a darker turn when it was a few chapters back that Akisame came back from the guy's dojo and informed the Elder that it in ruin.  I'm hoping that Tanaka's obsession with Ogata led to his wife and child leaving him instead of them being deceased by Ogata's hands.


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2013)

Damn this is dark

I feel bad for him, his past reminds me of Kenichi


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2013)

Guys, read the old scenes with Tanaka again

Where everyone's in a good mood and Tanaka is all cool and all business

Throughout the entire time, he was probably completely batshit insane, talking on the phone to someone who doesn't exist anymore

This setup took several hundred chapters, well played by the author


----------



## Wrath (May 10, 2013)

The thing I like about this is that it actually makes a lot more sense than what we were previously told was the truth, but I never suspected for a second that there was any mystery to Tanaka.


----------



## Cromer (May 10, 2013)

I...Fuck.


I remember jokingly saying that Tanaka was prolly talking to a phone sex operator back on MH forums; never thought Salaryman was certifiable.



And he still hasn't gone full dark side! Man, Salaryman's one tough cookie...


----------



## Ender (May 10, 2013)

i'm surprised the masters, especially elder, never picked up on this when he came to fight and lost control against kenichi. i guess they assumed it was b/c of his fallen master...damn....actually....i suspect it might not even be kensei who did the deed. from the looks of this chapter, the tenshi art has some drawbacks on the practitioner from the dialogue between the master and elder in the flashback...maybe kensei coming to the academy made the guy learn this art against his master's wishes and he couldn't control it like his master could....any thoughts on that?


----------



## TaskMaster (May 10, 2013)

Damn this is takng a pretty dark turn. Gotta hate Kensei but at the same time love him for being so cruel. Makes for a perfect bad guy!


----------



## forkandspoon (May 10, 2013)

Man next chapter is going to be a heart breaker... so sad


----------



## D T (May 10, 2013)

Kenichi is going to snap if he ain't an idiot. Might do what Ogata was waiting one of his disciple to achieve.


----------



## Space (May 10, 2013)

Damn this turn of events is pretty messed up... easily one of the best chapters and twists in a long time. Wish this was a movie with a 10 minute commercial block instead of a manga with a 7 days wait before the next episode.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 10, 2013)

Kensei probably killed his wife and kid when he.killed his master.

Damn....these master arcs always have one great moment in them that makes up for the mediocreness other wise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2013)

Legend said:


> Damn this is dark
> 
> I feel bad for him, his past reminds me of Kenichi



that was the point. it was even saidthat elders response to miu and kens relationship was the exact same with tanakas wife and master


----------



## blueblip (May 10, 2013)

Wow. So all this time, Tanaka was talking to an automated voice service. Holy hell, but this guy has insane willpower to have stayed katsujinken for as long as he has 

And well played by the mangaka. It was a well setup twist, and it has huge impact. Now that I think about it, his wife was the daughter of the very master of his he's trying to avenge. I wrote it off as a thing his wife didn't approve of so he kept it hidden from her, but damn. Poor Tanaka.


----------



## Ender (May 10, 2013)

cancel my theory  reread the chap. seems like a bad heart from overexertion...and we dont know if its his son or daughter, just a child....shit..bad either way...i gotta see how kenichi reacts next chap...he's gonna snap....he could knock out tanaka and go after kensei himself...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 10, 2013)

Damn. Now I'm curious to know just how crazy Tanaka is.



-Ender- said:


> cancel my theory  reread the chap. seems like a bad heart from overexertion...and we dont know if its his son or daughter, just a child....shit..bad either way...i gotta see how kenichi reacts next chap...he's gonna snap....he could knock out tanaka and go after kensei himself...




Tanaka is master class. Not gonna happen.


----------



## blueblip (May 11, 2013)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Damn. Now I'm curious to know just how crazy Tanaka is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No man. I wouldn't call him crazy. Not with his willpower, being able to still be katsujinken after all Kensei has done to him. Most other people would have thrown in the towel and fallen to the killing fist by now. Crazy people don't hold on the higher ideals after he has after what he has gone through.

Damn, Tanaka was baws from his introduction in D of D, and he keeps getting better.

I'm now convinced with this rather dark turn that Tanaka will die in a blaze of glory (I hope I'm wrong).


----------



## Zaru (May 11, 2013)

Indignant Guile said:


> Kensei probably killed his wife and kid when he.killed his master.



I am actually pretty sure that this is what we're supposed to believe right now, but the actual truth is a bit different. Still full of death and misery, but different.


----------



## Ender (May 11, 2013)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Damn. Now I'm curious to know just how crazy Tanaka is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



even master class can be taken down by a good solid hit to the right place. and he's clearly not in his best state, so therefore kenichi can get lucky. but either way, i don't believe he's master class. he's on the edge of it but he's forcing himself over that edge with his ki/rage. he's not a true master-class if he can't do ne of this without it.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 11, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I am actually pretty sure that this is what we're supposed to believe right now, but the actual truth is a bit different. Still full of death and misery, but different.



Yeah, it probably isn't that simple. He probably lost his wife and child in a more complicated  way

Actually rereading a couple of chapters back....Kensei seems to be enouraging anaka to show his true nature...like he's seen it before.

Hmm just a theory, Tanaka may have had a hand is his master wife and child's death  after he lost control after being taunted by Kensei after he defeated his master. Maybe he even close to beating Kensei back then.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 12, 2013)

blueblip said:


> No man. I wouldn't call him crazy. Not with his willpower, being able to still be katsujinken after all Kensei has done to him. Most other people would have thrown in the towel and fallen to the killing fist by now. Crazy people don't hold on the higher ideals after he has after what he has gone through.




The guy spent the entire manga pretending to talk with his dead wife, he is probably crazy on some level. Barely holding control of himself. And Kensei is now trying to make him flip out.


----------



## Ender (May 12, 2013)

oh no. he's crazy, there's no doubt. the dude has officially snapped. he's in denial and kensei is trying to get him out of it which will make him crazier. u can't do what he's done and not be crazy sorry. (psych degree)


----------



## Level7N00b (May 12, 2013)

Man Ogata is a fucking sociopath. Its hilarious how he can really make you feel that he loves martial arts above all else and be smiling while saying it, then not give the slightest fuck about using his disciples as guinea pigs for body destroying experiments. 

Not quite caught up yet, but not sad Rimi died. Her motivation was annoyingly childish and she took the third person speak too far. 

And holy fuck Ryuto can walk!


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2013)

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Tanaka.

All Those Feels.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 12, 2013)

Caught up all the way.

...Tanaka...oh man Tanaka! This just got dark. He pretty much has every reason in the world to want to kill Ogata.


----------



## Cromer (May 13, 2013)

Never mind that I expect that Tanaka might have had an accidental hand in his family's deaths.



Dat darkness, those helium tits...what's not to love about this manga?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 13, 2013)

Now that I think about it have we ever definitively seen the phone ring?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 13, 2013)

Yes, though phones have the fake call option, i guess.

On another note, can Ryuuto only walk while using Seidou Gouitsu?


----------



## Blαck (May 13, 2013)

Seriously Ogata is fucking evil for that one and poor Tanaka, just damn man 

Someone please kick Ogata's ass sometime soon.


----------



## MrCinos (May 14, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> but either way, i don't believe he's master class. he's on the edge of it but he's forcing himself over that edge with his ki/rage. he's not a true master-class if he can't do ne of this without it.


Well, he is clearly above trash master class level: Fortune would've been owned several times already. It's also doubtful that Kensei would've lied about Tanaka being master-level. As for his ki/rage thing this can be attributed to his mental trauma. IMO his overall skill and power level might be even higher than low tier master level.


----------



## haegar (May 14, 2013)

he is definetly above low tier master level since Kensei wouldn't be enjoying himself so much with Fortuna level trash. However I likewise doubt he is anywhere near shadow9fists/ryozanpaku top tier master level. I'd go for master level fair and square but not enough for Kensei under normal circumstances.


----------



## forkandspoon (May 17, 2013)

Where's my chapter!?


----------



## haegar (May 17, 2013)

eh what a letdown. waiting all day for this to be dragged out more than need be :/

sad story though. think kensei has it officially coming now ...


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2013)

Well to Kensie's credit, he did warn the girl that if she took him on, he wouldn't hold back.  But still, he took the life of her father right in front of her so it's not a surprise that she reacted the way she did.  I felt sorry for Tanaka because he had that broken look on him when Kenichi asked where his wife was.


----------



## Jotun (May 17, 2013)

The wife was straight up retarded to endanger her unborn child like that.

Seriously what a fucking twat.


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2013)

He doesn't deserve any credit. Master class doesn't equal being on her level, he could have easily knocked her out but he took the route of being a dick head.


Jotun said:


> The wife was straight up retarded to endanger her unborn child like that.
> 
> Seriously what a fucking twat.



Loss of self control, it'd happen if someone close to you got murdered in front of your eyes.


----------



## haegar (May 17, 2013)

don't see how that works in kensei's defense. "I killed her father and then told her to not fight me cause I might fight back. dunno why dumb bitch didnt listen *shrug*"

his logic is so flawed he'd need some sakaki counseling to fix it. the serious kind. looks like either akisame or ma kensei take an interest though?

jotun confirmed kensei level lack of sense :/


----------



## Jotun (May 17, 2013)

I feel bad for Tanaka, but I don't even hate Kensei as much as I should. The circumstances just shifted a lot of the blame imo. Would have been completely different if Kensei killed an actual young child, but how can you expect him not to strike back? Seriously, what a dumb bitch.

Edit:


> don't see how that works in kensei's defense. "I killed her father and then told her to not fight me cause I might fight back. dunno why dumb bitch didnt listen *shrug*"
> 
> his logic is so flawed he'd need some sakaki counseling to fix it. the serious kind. looks like either akisame or ma kensei take an interest though?
> 
> ...


 
He is a killing fist... what do you expect? It's the straight up definition of that martial arts belief system. I'm surprised he even warned her.


----------



## haegar (May 17, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Would have been completely different if Kensei killed an actual young child, but how can you expect him not to strike back? Seriously, what a dumb bitch.





as gunners said, being superior, he could have easily incacipated her without killing. he just is a dickhead. as if a daughter just having witnessed her father get killed has no right to attack emotionally against better reason. any master should be above such. and don't come with killing fist shit. imagine hongo pulling crap like this. kensei just is a one big dumb fuck. I wish somebody would put him out of his misery. other than junazad he is the first shadow fist I feel deserves it.


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2013)

Jotun said:


> He is a killing fist... what do you expect? It's the straight up definition of that martial arts belief system. I'm surprised he even warned her.



That's like excusing a suicide bomber committing mass murder, because killing is expected of them. Yes it is expected of him, but it doesn't make him any less of a prick.


----------



## D T (May 17, 2013)

So Kensei even killed the father. Heart attack? Not under Kensei watch.


----------



## Jotun (May 17, 2013)

I'm not saying he isn't a prick, but he is a fucking killing fist. Expecting him to spare someone is something a Katsujinken would do. That is his whole character, his point of existing in the series. The wife just struck out for revenge and stupidity. She didn't think about anyone but herself.

Edit:



> as gunners said, being superior, he could have easily incacipated her without killing. he just is a dickhead. as if a daughter just having witnessed her father get killed has no right to attack emotionally against better reason. *any master should be above such. and don't come with killing fist shit.* imagine hongo pulling crap like this. kensei just is a one big dumb fuck. I wish somebody would put him out of his misery. other than junazad he is the first shadow fist I feel deserves it.



Shit? Are we reading the same series? Do you not see how merciful he was being a killing fist by warning her multiple times? It would be completely out of character and undermine the seriousness of the whole killing fist faction.


----------



## SAFFF (May 17, 2013)

Nothing can excuse what kensei did, hopefully someone can rip his spine out and feed it to him.


----------



## Sphyer (May 17, 2013)

Woah

I suspected things would turn out the way it did for the most part this chapter (kensei killed his wife and unborn son too). But what I didn't expect was the fact that the author was developing Kensei's character in another aspect from this. I initially thought he just did it all in cold blood because he's a giant prick and killed her or something but actually, there's more to it. 

Kensei has portrayed as a guy who genuinly loves martial arts and seems to have his own gentle atmosphere to his diciples too and even people like Kenichi. Now though he's more different because he's willing to take extreme methods to perfect martial arts, I wouldn't necessarily say that he's the kind of person that doesn't feel a shread of guilt ironically. At least, that's my impression after reading this chapter.

Kensei believed that martial arts must be equal. Kill those who are trying to kill you in a martial arts battle. That's his code that he lives by. As the Hayato said though, that resulted in him not only killing someone who tried to kill him but her unborn child who had nothing to do with the fight in the first place (unknown to him). Now it makes sense why Kensei lived on the mountains when we first saw him because he killed someone. These three pages make it even more apparent.







He seems to have felt great guilt for that because that was basically "murder" for him and his greatest shame there. That's how I percieve it anyways and what I think the author is trying to portray. With the way he's been having his dialogue with Tanaka, he keeps trying to push Tanaka to get even stronger during their battle and maybe it's just me but I'm get the feeling that Kensei is somewhat emotional in this fight too because of it. Maybe he wants to motivate Tanaka to surpass him because of that guilt that he killed his unborn child by mistake and that's why he keeps trying to guide him in this battle?

I dunno

But I'm really interested to see where this goes because this fight and the drama behind it is extremely good. Especially glad that Kensei is given quite a large amount of humanity this chapter.


----------



## Ender (May 17, 2013)

so...uh...no one notice no chap next week?  it said next issue is on the 29th >___>...


----------



## Jotun (May 17, 2013)

At least I'm not the only one reading the series 

Even the elder himself says that it was his way of life that caused the tragedy.


----------



## Cromer (May 17, 2013)

Everytime I want to respond to a SAF I just get distracted by the teenage T&A. My ephebophilia is contagious...


Anyway, Kensei already holds a massive amount of blame. Having said that, the wife's action can only be characterized as stupid. Yes, we can see why she did it, and I'm kinda sympathetic. Still, stupid.


----------



## Ciupy (May 17, 2013)

Oy,oy,Kensei is still a bastard who doesn't give two shits about anything besides his precious martial arts.

Even his own pupils aren't worth anything unless they advance the craft,even in their deaths.

And I highly doubt that Tanaka's wife was a master or in a right state of mind when she provoked him.

He could have held back,but he didn't and..well..

If the bastard is so intent on the ultimate challenge (and getting himself killed) why the fuck doesn't the cunt provoke Saiga to a duel,eh?


----------



## donaldgx (May 17, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> If the bastard is so intent on the ultimate challenge (and getting himself killed) why the fuck doesn't the cunt provoke Saiga to a duel,eh?



Because Saiga isn't related to those events?

Anyway, interesting development for Kensei here. He wasn't in the mountains mourning for random kills that he made but rather the murder of a defenseless individual which he apparently learned after killing Midou's daughter. It would have been completely out of character had Kensei spared the girl's life after she went with full killing intent.

And oh man Tanaka, "My wife is in a safe place"


----------



## Sphyer (May 17, 2013)

Seems like the mentality of going for the kill if the opponent has killing intent is some sort of general thing done by the Satsujinken. Reminds me of how Hongo almost killed Miu when she tried to attack him after he thought he knocked Kenichi off the building when he fought Sasaki. He only stopped because he saw a vision of Shou protecting her but if that wasn't the case, she would be dead.

Seems like they just don't believe in holding back at all when seriously challenged to the death.


----------



## Glued (May 17, 2013)

You guys are expecting a pregnant woman, who just witnessed the death of her father, to act rationally.

You realize that when a woman gets pregnant she gets cramps, fatigue, nausea, constipation, dizziness, headaches, back pain,* mood swings*, and fainting.


----------



## TaskMaster (May 17, 2013)

I guess people are looking at it different ways 

A. Kensei was being a douche and could've subdued her without killing her 

B. Tanaka's wife was a derp who put her unborn in danger

Honestly after reading this chapter, I don't hate him as much (I like the character but I mean hate as in villain-wise)...One being he warned her multiple times before committing the act and Two, he feels REALLY guilty about it...Before this chapter came out, I assumed he murdered everybody (He did but would've let Tanaka's wife go) and I also thought the kid was already born and he just killed he/she.

With that said, I'm not going to say the wife was being retarded, she's preggers and just seen her dad killed, I'm not expecting her to act rationally and while Kensei is still an evil bastard, I see him in a different light 

But still those feels for Tanaka remain the same 

It's actually f'ed up in hindsight when he was at the dojo, he's just on the phone, mentally fucked up...Actually shocked he kept his composure for so long


----------



## Space (May 17, 2013)

Wait, this means the elder already knew Tanaka was mentally unstable all this time. I wonder if the elder will do something about this since he could see all this coming. 

Back to the chapter, looks like Tanaka is a killing fist user or at least will be one. I really can't predict how this match will end.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2013)

Good chapter. Altough I had already seem you guys predicting the twist so it was kind of underwhelming.

I honestly have no idea what's going to happen now.



TaskMaster said:


> I guess people are looking at it different ways
> 
> A. Kensei was being a douche and could've subdued her without killing her
> 
> B. Tanaka's wife was a derp who put her unborn in danger




I think it's both. Kensei is an asshole, but Tanaka's wife was irresponsible.



Jotun said:


> At least I'm not the only one reading the series
> 
> Even the elder himself says that it was his way of life that caused the tragedy.




The point is that his way of life is wrong. And he was the one who chose it, therefore he is wrong.

Also, guilt doesn't make one less wrong.



Ben Grimm said:


> You guys are expecting a pregnant woman, who just witnessed the death of her father, to act rationally.
> 
> You realize that when a woman gets pregnant she gets cramps, fatigue, nausea, constipation, dizziness, headaches, back pain,* mood swings*, and fainting.




Maybe. But you would think protecting the child would be a motherly instinct, and that she would think about protecting him/her before avenging her father.

Well, I'm not sure, I'm a guy.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 17, 2013)

I think at the end there..it was hinting at that Kensei didn't know she was pregnant...

If he really didn't know and it was a fight to the death...can't really blame him for following his path....looks like he may have some guilt over the child, though.


----------



## SAFFF (May 17, 2013)

Actually you can blame him since he had the option of not killing her.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 17, 2013)

Kensei feels bad that he killed the Child cause it was a non-combatant. He's like Hongo who would probably never kill someone who wouldn't attack him.

Also damn I was still holding out hope that his wife was just in a coma. 
Though I guess that's still possible and the baby just miscarried but eh


----------



## Spirit King (May 17, 2013)

TBF I don't think the fact she was pregnant doesn't changes anything, sure it adds to the loss, but if she wasn't already pregnant there's a decent chance she would have been and killing her would have ended that possibility, likely would have effect the dude the same.

Obviously why you don't be a moron and waste lives for the sake of it. So really the fact he felt sorry about the child's death, doesn't change my view on it. He's a moron if he couldn't see the possibly and he doesn't feel sorry about otherwise he wouldn't be trying to goad on the father to kill him, so he can kill him as per his "belief".

Guys the worse kind of scum, stupid scum.


----------



## Space (May 18, 2013)

I think some of you don't really understand what the main difference between the killing and saving fist s... it lies in the techniques used. Every stike of killing fist martial arts has the potential to kill or severely cripple the opponent. They typically aim for the weak parts of a body like the eyes, neck and the like. So while I understand that Kensei can have mercy on tanaka's wife, his techniques simply do not allow that.


----------



## Sablés (May 18, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> I think some of you don't really understand what the main difference between the killing and saving fist s... it lies in the techniques used. Every stike of killing fist martial arts has the potential to kill or severely cripple the opponent. They typically aim for the weak parts of a body like the eyes, neck and the like. So while I understand that Kensei can have mercy on tanaka's wife, his techniques simply do not allow that.



This.

Knowing Kensei's elation with the martial arts; taking on a true master class in a death battle (while being injured himself) may not have even given him the opportunity to delay his blows. In either case, Kensei would likely have killed her due to his ideology, They're both at fault here.


Haven't been this excited to read a Kenich chapter in a long time now.


----------



## Blαck (May 18, 2013)

This fight is getting more and more interesting, and this backstory is just...damn.


----------



## PPsycho (May 18, 2013)

Strange how some of you think that Kensei is even worse then before. He's not. He was attacked by an opponent, master class, as mentioned by Elder, so he fought back. He even had the courtesy to warn her several times. And he obviously had no idea at the time that she was pregnant.

"He's a moron if he couldn't see the possibility".. really? He's supposed to ASSUME that a random chick was pregnant?Come on..

"He had an option of not killing her" - sure. If he wasn't a Killing Fist practicioner. But he was. Nothing out of character here.

So yeah, Kensei is an asshole, like he's always been, but not any more then before this revelation. I don't blame the daughter either, she was blinded by rage and she was a martial artist. Too bad her opponent was this strong.

As for the current fight - it's awesome, and a nice break from the usual Ryouzanpaku fights. This manga needs more awesome side characters like Tanaka.


----------



## Sphyer (May 18, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> He's a moron if he couldn't see the possibly and *he doesn't feel sorry* about otherwise he wouldn't be trying to goad on the father to kill him, so he can kill him as per his "belief".



Yeah right, of course he doesn't feel sorry about it at all. That's why he spent his time in a mountain area carving budda statues because of that death


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 18, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> I think some of you don't really understand what the main difference between the killing and saving fist s... it lies in the techniques used. Every stike of killing fist martial arts has the potential to kill or severely cripple the opponent. They typically aim for the weak parts of a body like the eyes, neck and the like. So while I understand that Kensei can have mercy on tanaka's wife, his techniques simply do not allow that.




I'm sorry, but he chose this path. He is a killing fist because he wants to be. He could have chosen not to adopt the killing fist style. But from the moment he decided to become a satsujiken, he became an asshole and a murderer. And he could have always chosen to leave this path and train to become a saving fist, like many of Kenichi's friends did, and yet I've never seem making this decision. Even though he feels guilt, he never questioned his own style.

What you guys are saying is like saying a bank robberer is allowed to kill people because that's the path he chose and it's impossible to keep following it without killing people. This is flawed logic.


----------



## PPsycho (May 18, 2013)

I think nobody here is denying that Kensei and his fighting philosophy is evil. It's just that after this chapter he's suddenly became even more evil to some of you, which is not the case.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 18, 2013)

I don't really have a problem with how Kensei fights...he's like Hongou he only fights people who are willing to battle him to the death. He doesn't attack non combatants or anything like that. The thing that I don't like is how he treats his students...but the seem to accept the consequences.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 18, 2013)

kensei is fucked up mayne. but hed always kill ppl...brainwash them an other terrible shit. nothing new for him


----------



## Spirit King (May 18, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Yeah right, of course he doesn't feel sorry about it at all. That's why he spent his time in a mountain area carving budda statues because of that death



Look at the current chapter. he is pushing the guy to madness trying to get him to kill when the dude wasn't even trying to, so sorry right? Come on now, any sympathy he had was overridden by current chapters. Are you seriously trying to paint Kensei in a positive light here. It's like you kill someone meaninglessly go to their funeral cry and then continue doing the exact same thing. It's one thing for you to not have sympathy for another life but to do pretty the same thing after realising the consequences for your actions makes that shit even worse. 

It means your aware of the consequences of your actions, your not simply crazy or amoral, you can emphasis and yet do it anyway.



PPsycho said:


> I think nobody here is denying that Kensei and his fighting philosophy is evil. It's just that after this chapter he's suddenly became even more evil to some of you, which is not the case.



He just comes off as rather stupid to me, hey I'll go into penience for a bit as if that changes anything and go back to what I was doing before. If he simply killed her and continued fine his was a dick, but went through the pretence that he cared about what he did and then does it anyway, basically he wanted to make himself feel better but he had no tangible regret that would logically diverge his path. Which makes his whole penitence a mockery to the person he killed.



Kevintju said:


> I think some of you don't really understand what the main difference between the killing and saving fist s... it lies in the techniques used. Every stike of killing fist martial arts has the potential to kill or severely cripple the opponent. They typically aim for the weak parts of a body like the eyes, neck and the like. So while I understand that Kensei can have mercy on tanaka's wife, his techniques simply do not allow that.



He was taught saving fist (he was elders disciple) so that's not an excuse. He chooses to kill but he easily could have not killed her he chose not to do that.


----------



## Sphyer (May 19, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Look at the current chapter. he is pushing the guy to madness trying to get him to kill when the dude wasn't even trying to, so sorry right? Come on now, any sympathy he had was overridden by current chapters. Are you seriously trying to paint Kensei in a positive light here. It's like you kill someone meaninglessly go to their funeral cry and then continue doing the exact same thing. It's one thing for you to not have sympathy for another life but to do pretty the same thing after realising the consequences for your actions makes that shit even worse.
> 
> It means your aware of the consequences of your actions, your not simply crazy or amoral, you can emphasis and yet do it anyway.



I think you're not really understanding his character and the perspective he has at all. It's not about trying to make him seem more positive but the author adding more depth to his character and philosophy and how it affected him. Do you think Kensei doesn't have any sense of shame and he's just some douchy guy without a shread of feeling? If so, you're clearly wrong.

Like with the incident with Ryuuto, there was heavy admittance on his part that it was his failure as a master that he ended up in that wheel chair and accepted responsibility. Just like now, we already see that he left to live on that mountain building those budda statues because of the murder he committed on the child who was not involved in that fight between martial artists.

Even someone like him has some sense of honor and that ties in with his philosophy of martial arts being equal and meant for battles to the death. There have been times when he's even advised those who were challenging him to stop multiple times too (including Midokai's daughter). If the battle persists, he is forced to fight as a martial artist as per his belief and battle to the death because in his mind, that is the true essence of martial arts that he not only respects but *deeply loves*. He's not going to set aside his philosophy that way just like how you wont see people on the katsujinken side going for the easy way out to kill someone to make things easier on themselves. 

The problem with what he did though is another life got involved in a battle that was meant to be between martial artists and was lost as a result which was essentially perhaps the only real "murder" that Kensei probably felt because he killed someone unknowingly who was not a martial artist and had nothing to do with his battle. The rest is as I already said earlier with how he went on the mountain.

Yes, he is trying to pressure Tanaka to become a satsujinken like himself because he believes that is the true way of martial arts and the only way Tanaka can have a chance to defeat him. Honestly, it's pretty obvious that he's indirectly trying to push Tanaka to become stronger and not because he's a giant dick whose playing with his feelings for the lulz so he can have some fun.

Is it still messed up for him to do that though? Sure.

He's no saint after all (which is funny because Kensei means "Saint Fist" ).

Doesn't mean he lacks humanity with his actions though. He's not so black and white that you can say something like that.


----------



## blueblip (May 19, 2013)

Comparing Kensei and Hongou is to make a poor comparison. Really, Hongou is borderline katsujinken in his behaviour and attitudes. Kensei has a purely utilitarian mindset - if it's good for martial arts, then the price to pay or be paid is never too high. The fact that he shows remorse over the death of Tanaka's child highlights this ever more as he only mourns for the child simply because (s)he was accidentally killed. I highly doubt he is regretful about the very _*act*_ of killing. All said and done, he caused a needless death which he could have avoided given the skill difference between him and Tanaka's wife.

WHat I'm really curious to find out now is WHY he chose satsujinken. That should be an interesting story.


----------



## Spirit King (May 19, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> I think you're not really understanding his character and the perspective he has at all. It's not about trying to make him seem more positive but the author adding more depth to his character and philosophy and how it affected him. Do you think Kensei doesn't have any sense of shame and he's just some douchy guy without a shread of feeling? If so, you're clearly wrong.
> 
> Like with the incident with Ryuuto, there was heavy admittance on his part that it was his failure as a master that he ended up in that wheel chair and accepted responsibility. Just like now, we already see that he left to live on that mountain building those budda statues because of the murder he committed on the child who was not involved in that fight between martial artists.
> 
> ...



Your bottom point literally makes no sense he's not helping the guy at all. he's going to kill him after he shows killing intent, you realise this right? The difference in strength is too big for killing intent to make any difference and he knows this. I'm not sure where you got that idea from

I don't care about this supposed depth that wasn't my point. My point was to people who were believing his penitence made his actions more positive than if he didn't. My point is that it doesn't change anything if he doesn't regret doing it, which he doesn't which is why he's about to kill the father who has no intention of killing him.



blueblip said:


> Comparing Kensei and Hongou is to make a poor comparison. Really, Hongou is borderline katsujinken in his behaviour and attitudes. Kensei has a purely utilitarian mindset - if it's good for martial arts, then the price to pay or be paid is never too high. The fact that he shows remorse over the death of Tanaka's child highlights this ever more as he only mourns for the child simply because (s)he was accidentally killed. I highly doubt he is regretful about the very _*act*_ of killing. All said and done, he caused a needless death which he could have avoided given the skill difference between him and Tanaka's wife.
> 
> WHat I'm really curious to find out now is WHY he chose satsujinken. That should be an interesting story.



Basically what this guy said.


----------



## Cromer (May 19, 2013)

This argument been going on for three days. Agree to disagree y'all!


----------



## Sphyer (May 19, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Your bottom point literally makes no sense he's not helping the guy at all. he's going to kill him after he shows killing intent, you realise this right? The difference in strength is too big for killing intent to make any difference and he knows this. I'm not sure where you got that idea from
> 
> I don't care about this supposed depth that wasn't my point. My point was to people who were believing his penitence made his actions more positive than if he didn't. My point is that it doesn't change anything if he doesn't regret doing it, which he doesn't which is why he's about to kill the father who has no intention of killing him.



The mindset he has is that holding back from killing your opponent only makes the figher weaker so he's trying to make him break free from those shakles to utilize the killing arts to the best of their ability. Is it a big enough difference to matter? Who knows. Kensei is one of the 9 shadow 1 fists and has alot of hype just from being in that group alone while Tanaka just entered into the territory of masters. Obviously, one would think Kensei should still take this guy down without much problem but it seems things aren't that simple.

I'll have to see more of the fight though to really grasp the full intentions here. 

As for the last part of what you said, I get what you're trying to say but I disagree with the notion that he has no regret even now. 

Cromer is right though.

Lets just wait to see the developments in the new few chapters


----------



## Furinji Saiga (May 19, 2013)

Ryozanpaku is so annoying, get off your butts and intervene already. 

Seriously I need to see Akisame vs Oagta, Akisame is like the complete opposite of Kensei and he has shown to have a deep grudge against him, it needs to happen.


----------



## PPsycho (May 19, 2013)

I think Kensei is provoking Tanaka because he feels that the only suitable revenge for killing his master and wife and child is to be killed in return, that would fit his philosophy really well. The difference in their powers is another matter, but he wants Tanaka to at least go at him with actual killing intent.

Or it's purely because he wants Tanaka to get stronger, so he can have more fun. Future chapters will tell.


----------



## Space (May 19, 2013)

I think no one here is justifying Kensei's actions. No one thinks it's a positive thing that Kensei killed Tanaka's wife and child, or anyone for that matter. Everyone here knows he's not a nice guy, that he has higher regards for martial art(ist)s than for human lives (if any at all) and is on the evil side of the story. And no one here thinks he's allowed to kill despite being a killing fist practitioner.

What some people here (including me) are trying is to explain and understand _why_ Kensei did what he did. He's someone with a strong character and believes, and so far he has been acting true to his character. His character in short: he's a martial artist before a human being. But he's not a murderer in the sense that he enjoys killing random people for fun. If he was, Kenichi would've been long dead by now.
Someone like him won't all of a sudden use saving fists techniques just for the reason he's fighting a female master. He's also trying to impose his killing fists believes onto other people (like what he's doing now with Tanaka), because he thinks that brings out the true skills of a fighter. Killing intent is according to him an important factor to becoming a master, which is evidently displayed by his praises for his disciples when they show enough killing intent.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Look at the current chapter. he is pushing the guy to madness trying to get him to kill when the dude wasn't even trying to, so sorry right? Come on now, any sympathy he had was overridden by current chapters. Are you seriously trying to paint Kensei in a positive light here. It's like you kill someone meaninglessly go to their funeral cry and then continue doing the exact same thing. It's one thing for you to not have sympathy for another life but to do pretty the same thing after realising the consequences for your actions makes that shit even worse.
> 
> 
> He just comes off as rather stupid to me, hey I'll go into penience for a bit as if that changes anything and go back to what I was doing before. If he simply killed her and continued fine his was a dick, but went through the pretence that he cared about what he did and then does it anyway, basically he wanted to make himself feel better but he had no tangible regret that would logically diverge his path. Which makes his whole penitence a mockery to the person he killed.



Not true at all he can totally be sorry about killing a particular person but give no shits about killing others. If a soldier accidentally killed an civilian because he got swept up in the moment and shot at everything, it doesn't lessen his sorrow if he goes right back to killing everything that's in his line of sight.


----------



## Spirit King (May 20, 2013)

noobthemusical said:


> Not true at all he can totally be sorry about killing a particular person but give no shits about killing others. If a soldier accidentally killed an civilian because he got swept up in the moment and shot at everything, it doesn't lessen his sorrow if he goes right back to killing everything that's in his line of sight.



If the soldier goes on to keep on killing innocents it does.


----------



## PPsycho (May 20, 2013)

Kensei doesn't kill innocents normally though. He kills other martial artists.


----------



## Spirit King (May 20, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Kensei doesn't kill innocents normally though. He kills other martial artists.



Who aren't trying to kill him and the only reason this guy is fighting him is because he killed someone he cared about otherwise he wouldn't have tried. Even Saiga doesn't randomly kill people. So you can't really say because he's a killing fist he must kill people. Killing fist means if the situation requires it your willing to kill. It doesn't mean you kill every single person you come across. As that is moronic.

This guy gets off on killing people, that's the only logical reason he kills every single martial artist he comes across.


----------



## PPsycho (May 20, 2013)

No, the Satsujinken believes that a fight between two martial artists must end with one of them dying. Proper use of the art is for killing your opponent. To win is to be the last one standing. It doesn't matter if it's for revenge, or anything - if you attack a Satsujinken, be prepared that the opponent will try to kill you.

The reason Tanaka fights him in the first place is indeed because of Kensei's actions, but that's just the side effect(or rather influence) of the Killing Fist. What matters to Kensei, is that he was challenged, and he will fight properly - aim for the kill.

Other fact you mentioned - Tanaka isn't trying to kill him(yet). So what. Sakaki didn't want to kill Hongo, Hongo would kill Sakaki(well, probably, he's the closest of the One Shadow Nine Fists to the Katsujinken), Apachai didn't want to kill Agaard,while he wanted and almost succeeded. Akisame didn't want to kill Gaidar, but he wanted to kill him, and so on, and so on.

So don't make Kensei an ultra prick, he is the follower of Satsujinken as much as the other Yami masters.


----------



## Spirit King (May 20, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> No, the Satsujinken believes that a fight between two martial artists must end with one of them dying. Proper use of the art is for killing your opponent. To win is to be the last one standing. It doesn't matter if it's for revenge, or anything - if you attack a Satsujinken, be prepared that the opponent will try to kill you.
> 
> The reason Tanaka fights him in the first place is indeed because of Kensei's actions, but that's just the side effect(or rather influence) of the Killing Fist. What matters to Kensei, is that he was challenged, and he will fight properly - aim for the kill.
> 
> ...



There's numerous occasions in this manga where that's not the case. I mean seriously look at every time Yami master has fought won and not killed someone. Saiga, the big bad did this in his introduction. This isn't some absolute rule.
Link removed

The whole point is you do whatever the fuck you want, they're not obsessed in carrying this out they do it when it suits them. I'm trying to think of a Yami master that has not done this. That's why I call bullshit when people use this an excuse. His fellow masters don't even do it when it suits them. The fact he cares so much about the belief in the first place is messed up.

If he actually felt guilty about his actions he's not obligated to continue this fight. God hand did not kill miu, the guy he fought I forget his name didn't feel obligated to kill every martial artist he fought.


----------



## PPsycho (May 20, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> The fact he cares so much about the belief in the first place is messed up.


That's what it comes down to. He remains true to his philosophy, that's why I dind't find it strange or out of place when he killed Tanaka's wife. It is kinda messed up, but it is Satsujinken to boot, what Kensei always was.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 20, 2013)

Ogata's a sociopath, plain and simple.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 20, 2013)

Kensei is boss thats all that matters.


----------



## Blαck (May 20, 2013)

Kensei better hope Tanaka doesn't lose his shit and actually hit him a secret tech or something.


----------



## Cromer (May 21, 2013)

Watch Ogata no-sell Tenchi Mushin Ryuu Hijutsu :ho


----------



## Spirit King (May 21, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> That's what it comes down to. He remains true to his philosophy, that's why I dind't find it strange or out of place when he killed Tanaka's wife. It is kinda messed up, but it is Satsujinken to boot, what Kensei always was.



That's also why I find it disgusting, and why I disliked the actions. If someone's philosophy is to kill anyone in sight and he proceeds, to do it,  the fact he's following his philosophy doesn't make it any better. It shows the guys an idiot (or crazy) for following the philosophy in the first place.


----------



## blueblip (May 24, 2013)

Latest Chapter: Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, no matter what your opinion is, Ogata himself is quite okay with being called an insane killer. Tanaka maybe crazy, but Kensei is a level above him in craziness and needs to be put down.

But oddly enough, I can get why Kenichi seems to not hate him - Kensei's resolution to stick by his convictions does make him a BAMF. A psychotic BAMF, but a BAMF nonetheless.


----------



## Cromer (May 24, 2013)

Well, you cant say Ogata doesnt stand by his convictions, at least.


----------



## Space (May 24, 2013)

Damn I expected so much more of this chapter


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 24, 2013)

nothing really happened this chapter. It was bleachlike in its ability to not move the story along.


----------



## McSlobs (May 24, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> nothing really happened this chapter. It was bleachlike in its ability to not move the story along.



It's only Bleachlike if there's no story progression for a year or more.


----------



## Blαck (May 24, 2013)

Finally Tanaka is ready to kill this guy, though I hope Kensei isn't still leagues above him.


----------



## Sablés (May 24, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Finally Tanaka is ready to kill this guy, though I hope Kensei isn't still leagues above him.



He just recently entered master class, why in the world would be close to a member of Yami?


----------



## Blαck (May 24, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> He just recently entered master class, why in the world would be close to a member of Yami?



Meh, we don't know where Kensei ranks among the Yami members, we also don't know how far into master rank Tanaka is. Not saying he's among the weakest or anything either but I mean Tanaka will still lose but it shouldn't be a devastating loss.


----------



## Sablés (May 24, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Meh, we don't know where Kensei ranks among the Yami members, we also don't know how far into master rank Tanaka is. Not saying he's among the weakest or anything either but I mean Tanaka will still lose but it shouldn't be a devastating loss.



Depends, are Master/Super master ranks close?


----------



## Blαck (May 24, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Depends, are Master/Super master ranks close?



No clue, don't wanna use previously shown Master class fighters to gauge the gap between them and Super master class but going by Kenichi's masters to others, the gap is pretty wide.


----------



## Sablés (May 24, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> No clue, don't wanna use previously shown Master class fighters to gauge the gap between them and Super master class but going by Kenichi's masters to others, the gap is pretty wide.



Kensei should win decisively then. Wouldn't make sense for one of the nine shadow fists (all Super masters in their own right) to lose to a novice like Tanaka unless the plot calls for it.

Frankly, I'd prefer if Kensei lived.


----------



## Blαck (May 24, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Kensei should win decisively then. Wouldn't make sense for one of the nine shadow fists (all Super masters in their own right) to lose to a novice like Tanaka unless the plot calls for it.
> 
> Frankly, I'd prefer if Kensei lived.



More than likely Tanaka will be killed, so that Kenichi will be pissed enough to train his ass off some more. As for Kensei living, he probably won't meet his end until he fights someone like The Elder or Akisame.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2013)

Read the chapter.   It was a very entertaining read.    So Ogata doesn't care if people think of him as a mad killer as long as he sticks with his personal philosophy on martial arts.  It's going to be interesting to see how Kenichi deals with the probably outcome of this fight, and how he will grow from it.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 25, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> If he actually felt guilty about his actions he's not obligated to continue this fight. *God hand did not kill miu*, the guy he fought I forget his name didn't feel obligated to kill every martial artist he fought.



I think it's pretty clear that if it wasn't for Sho's ghost Hongo would have murdered the shit out of her.


----------



## Spirit King (May 25, 2013)

noobthemusical said:


> I think it's pretty clear that if it wasn't for Sho's ghost Hongo would have murdered the shit out of her.



And the same can't be applied to this situation why? He killed the dudes wife and child... One of which he "regrets".


----------



## Gunners (May 31, 2013)

The way the arc turned out surprised me to be truthful. At first I didn't take it that seriously but then shit got serious.


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2013)

^post a link will ya 

One-shots a Bankai with a mere shockwave


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2013)

well, unless he does a Hongo style comeback this should be it next chap. would be kinda ironic if Kensei smashed his head but now is gonna bleed to death cause Tanaka bit through his jugular arteryvein... kinda looked like a kamikaze move what he pulled there.

still don't get much out of this fight, only upside for me was Kenichi grabbin Miu tight there


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2013)

So this is a double KO.


----------



## Gunners (May 31, 2013)

That being said, it seems as though from expert class to master class the growth rate can spike incredibly quickly. I sort of expected the 4 eyes to be a bottom tier master but he is competing with Kensei.


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2013)

not sure. he said himself he focused on beating kensei, I doubt he could simmilarly hold out for as long as he did against any other 9fist master level.


----------



## Gunners (May 31, 2013)

Vault said:


> So this is a double KO.


No I think Kensei caved his skull in before his teeth could sink.


haegar said:


> not sure. he said himself he focused on beating kensei, I doubt he could simmilarly hold out for as long as he did against any other 9fist master level.


Even so if he wasn't in his league that wouldn't work.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 31, 2013)

Vault said:


> So this is a double KO.



Nope Kensei whooped dat ass.


----------



## Ciupy (May 31, 2013)

Gunners said:


>




Sweet Jesus.


----------



## ensoriki (May 31, 2013)

R.I.P Tanaka.


----------



## Space (May 31, 2013)

Either way, Kensei suffered a major blow and got blind. Tanaka's role was probably just to get Kensei blind. Tanaka is probably dead next chapter, especially now he said his farewell to Kenichi. And woohoo Kenichi finally grabbing Miu from behind


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 31, 2013)

Looks like he's only blind in one eye though?


----------



## Ciupy (May 31, 2013)

I thought the attack used two fingers and blinded him in both eyes?

And Kenichi watched the fight and Tanaka's style..hmm..


Also..wow,what a brutal way to go.

Squish..like a ripe fruit..


----------



## Pliskin (May 31, 2013)

That was grim. Awesome conclusion to godawful arc.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 31, 2013)

I actually cringed really hard... damn...


----------



## Inugami (May 31, 2013)

I didn't log in months and just did to say holy fucking shit!, he really made his head explode?  I don't have a problem with that just never expected something like that from this manga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2013)

I really enjoyed this chapter.   That was one brutal way of ending the panel of this chapter.  Also, did Tanaka also sacrifice one of his hands to get the temporary advantage on Ogata?


----------



## blueblip (May 31, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> I really enjoyed this chapter.   That was one brutal way of ending the panel of this chapter.  Also, did Tanaka also sacrifice one of his hands to get the temporary advantage on Ogata?


Pretty much. He stabbed through his own hand just to bite Kensei's throat. Tanaka would be welcomed with open arms in the Grappler Baki-verse.

RIP Tanaka. In the end, you turned out to be a completely insane SOB, but RIP nonetheless. Seriously, this arc went from zero to hundred in just three chapters.


----------



## Blαck (May 31, 2013)

Good lord, how did Ogata not scream when Tanaka pierced his hand? I know that shit had to hurt 

But whatever Tanaka gave it his all so, R.I.P Tanaka


----------



## Space (May 31, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Good lord, how did Ogata not scream when Tanaka pierced his hand? I know that shit had to hurt
> 
> But whatever Tanaka gave it his all so, R.I.P Tanaka



Tanaka pierced his own hand, not Ogata's. He did that to pierce Ogata's eyes though.


----------



## Blαck (May 31, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> Tanaka pierced his own hand, not Ogata's. He did that to pierce Ogata's eyes though.



Well damn, that's still pretty gutsy.


----------



## mmzrmx (May 31, 2013)

Man that was freaking brutal.


----------



## Inugami (May 31, 2013)

Did Tanaka hurt Ogata eyes? I thought he just throw the blood from his hand to his eyes to temporary blind him and do a killing blow, he going for his neck was just a desperation move when Ogata countered him. 

Fuck Ogata defense it's brutal.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 1, 2013)

Inugami said:


> Did Tanaka hurt Ogata eyes? I thought he just throw the blood from his hand to his eyes to temporary blind him and do a killing blow, he going for his neck was just a desperation move when Ogata countered him.
> 
> Fuck Ogata defense it's brutal.



Yeah, I just thought he did that to get the blood in his eyes to create the opening.

Damn, his slash technique was completely countered though. Ogata destroyed his hands...

I wonder what kind of affect this will have on Kenichi.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 1, 2013)

Indignant Guile said:


> Yeah, I just thought he did that to get the blood in his eyes to create the opening.
> 
> Damn, his slash technique was completely countered though. Ogata destroyed his hands...
> 
> *I wonder what kind of affect this will have on Kenichi.*



Well he seems to tired to go apeshit and rush Ogata again so, he'll probably take the lost student route and question Tanaka's decisions, though in the long run he'll get some training done.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2013)

He'll swear over Tanaka's body to one day be so strong he can beat Kensei without any killing intent.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 1, 2013)

Tanaka's death/defeat should motivate Kenichi even more, I'm guessing he'll start progressing even at a faster rate in near future.

Also, I'm hoping that after this story has been revealed to the rest of Ryozanpaku master, they'll go even more aggressive on Yomi masters.


----------



## TaskMaster (Jun 1, 2013)

Damn!!! Kensei is that how you feel?!?!

Brutal ass chapter, good ass fight to end a weak arc

R.I.P Tanaka, it gotta hurt to train just to kill somebody and in the end, you still couldn't do it


----------



## Cromer (Jun 1, 2013)

Fucking hell, this chapter...


Tanaka's exit was metal as fuck though.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 1, 2013)

Kenichi was so badass this chapter, I was worried for Miu for second. Our boy has grown quite a bit to be able to get up like that after taking a hit from a One Shadow Nine Fist master. Of course he had the right motiviation, but it was still impressive.


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2013)

The Master 
The Wife
The Unborn Child
All his hard work.
Giving up his way of martial arts just to get revenge

He just wasn't good enough in the end. I feel so sorry for the guy.

"Kenichi, don't become like me."


----------



## Blαck (Jun 1, 2013)

Though Kenichi's development after his will be the main focus point, what will happen with Ryuuto? Will he stay with Ogata or head back with Kenichi?


----------



## Toriko (Jun 1, 2013)

Man when HDSK hits the spot, it really knocks it right out of the park.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 1, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if next chapter we figure out that there was a moments hesitation, before he could bite his neck, which caused him his life. It'd perhaps indicate why it is necessary to have complete dedication to one belief system.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 1, 2013)

Man Tanaka should have left a permanent injury on Ogata, take one of his eyes or something. That's the least he deserves for what he's displayed, man what a maniac.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 2, 2013)

Brutal is an understatement.


Damn, HSDK is at its peak right now.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 2, 2013)

It would suck if Ogata says Tanaka only got his head smashed in because he hesitated to bite and took the time to say  "Don't become like me, kenichi".


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2013)

What can be said about these last few chapters but....damn. I mean really. I have never felt so sorry for anybody in a manga in a long long time. Tanaka in the end could not probably even give Ogata a lasting wound. Man just....damn...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 2, 2013)

This battle is scary as fuck. Ogata stopped Tanaka's palm thrust by catching it between his first 2 fingers.
Tanaka retaliated with his own two fingers... right through his own hand in an attempt to blind him, followed by an attack which was retaliated and left his own two hands broken. Makes me think whether going for the throat with his teeth was just a desperation move or it was planned all along.

This exchange makes this the craziest and most brutal battle in the manga IMO.



BlackniteSwartz said:


> It would suck if Ogata says Tanaka only got his head smashed in because he hesitated to bite and took the time to say  "Don't become like me, kenichi".



Going by how the fight had been going on, i think it's very likely. Kensei kept mentioning that Tanaka still didn't have the will to kill him.


----------



## Glued (Jun 2, 2013)

Blood for the Blood God, Blood for the Blood God, Blood for the Blood God

More sacrifices, more death, more GLORIOUS CARNAGE!!!


----------



## blueblip (Jun 2, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> Blood for the Blood God, Blood for the Blood God, Blood for the Blood God
> 
> More sacrifices, more death, more GLORIOUS CARNAGE!!!


Tanaka has died and been reincarnated in the Berserk-verse 

Now comes the fun question: how would y'all react if it turns out that a Ryozanpaku master got there just in time to somehow throw Kensei's killing blow off and save Tanaka's life?
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sablés (Jun 2, 2013)

One of the Ryo masters need to get beat, seriously.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 2, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> One of the Ryo masters need to get beat, seriously.



As in lose? Didn't Shigure and Shio lose to the Bewitching fist?


----------



## Sablés (Jun 2, 2013)

Didn't she just outmaneuver them and then left?


----------



## Blαck (Jun 2, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Didn't she just outmaneuver them and then left?



Well I believe her fighting style actually utilizes her manipulating the opponent and it seeming like shes fast but idk she did toss Shigure around for a bit.

Their fight is in Chapter 365, if you wanna double check.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 2, 2013)

Shigure was getting her ass toyed with.

She exposed some cleavage, but that was all she could manage.

Still, though, hell of a fucking chapter.


----------



## Roharu (Jun 3, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Shigure was getting her ass toyed with.
> 
> She exposed some cleavage, but that was all she could manage.
> 
> Still, though, hell of a fucking chapter.



Actually, she was avoiding her, sure, she got tossed around but it was far better than the outcome, after all, her judo tenchinques are lethal, yet Shigure remain unharmed. The problem was her insane speed, eventually Shigure's defense would have fallen and she would have been crashed deadly on the floor, but she found a way to couter-attack.

Besides, Shirgure wasn't the only being played, while both masters knew the trick behind her technique, it was almost impossible but neither of them to counter attack. Shigure used her nose, I'm sure other masters would have their ways around that move as well. Still.... she is getting hyped to be at the same level than Jenazad.... or worse, who knows :S


----------



## Blαck (Jun 3, 2013)

Roharu said:


> Besides, Shirgure wasn't the only being played, while both masters knew the trick behind her technique, it was almost impossible but neither of them to counter attack. Shigure used her nose, I'm sure other masters would have their ways around that move as well. *Still.... she is getting hyped to be at the same level than Jenazad.... or worse, who knows *:S



Only contenders for fighting her are Akisame or The Elder as far showings go.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2013)

Roharu said:


> Actually, she was avoiding her, sure, she got tossed around but it was far better than the outcome, after all, her judo tenchinques are lethal, yet Shigure remain unharmed. The problem was her insane speed, eventually Shigure's defense would have fallen and she would have been crashed deadly on the floor, but she found a way to couter-attack.
> 
> Besides, Shirgure wasn't the only being played, while both masters knew the trick behind her technique, it was almost impossible but neither of them to counter attack. Shigure used her nose, I'm sure other masters would have their ways around that move as well. Still.... she is getting hyped to be at the same level than Jenazad.... or worse, who knows :S



Hmm, I believe Mikumo is up there in power and technique.  She's probably one of the strongest in YAMI and has shown to be formidable when she uses her techniques.  She had Kensie go into a protect mode only since he couldn't come up with a counter since he was protecting Kenichi and co., and she seem to be playing with Sho and Shigure during that rooftop fight.  Plus if you were to look at that chapter, the only reason Mikumo took clothing damage was that her attention was taken off a moment when Kenichi was offering his hand in trying to get Chikage to leave YOMI.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2013)

Tanaka 

Also dat Renka


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2013)

Very interesting chapter indeed. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awe, at least the mangaka made sure to show that Tanaka met up with his wife and child.  Heh, looks like Ryuuto has left YOMI and Berserker will be taking his place, which also indicates a future fight between the two.  Geez, I thought Ryuuto was going to die with Rimi until Berserker made that awesome save.  Lol at Nejima becoming an actual leader in this chapter.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 7, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Tanaka
> 
> Also dat Renka



He's finally with his family now, so it's not all bad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> He's finally with his family now, so it's not all bad



Very true.  I didn't think the mangaka would have made that clear but those figures that Nejima saw in the fire pretty much made the indication that Tanaka had moved on with his family.


----------



## Ender (Jun 7, 2013)

i can't wait to see what major impact this is gonna have on kenichi and even ryuuto, possibly the rest of shinpaku too. A predictable impact of a more steeled resolve will be one but i'm sure there will be others. You guys think the miracle doctors of the dojo can do anything for Atlante?? or is her death needed as the catalyst for Ryuuto's change?


----------



## haegar (Jun 7, 2013)

that was a good chapter end I guess. So Berserker is Kensei's true disciple now I guess. Renka  nice Freya panel, too


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 7, 2013)

Meaningful changes in this arc:

- Rimi dead.
- Miu learned to release the Dou Ki, but is now feeling guilty for not being able to save Rimi.
- Tanaka's past revealed.
- Tanaka dead.
- Lugh defeated, it's unknown whether he will stay in Yomi.
- Shinpaku members now know Chikage and Hemit are enemies.
- Chikage had a mental breakdown, her master might change her training from now on.
- Ryuuto is able to walk and control the sei/dou technique.
- Ryuuto left Yomi.

This was one hell of an arc.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 7, 2013)

Tanaka


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 7, 2013)

That first page close-up was freaking brutal.

It does seem like this whole arc can have a bigger impact on the characters then any before. I wonder if Ryuuto will ask for help from Ryouzanpaku, or will he train alone from now on. 

And I think it's a good time for Kenichi to be stepping into master teritory soon. Last time he fought Tanaka the difference between them wasn't that big, and Tanaka managed to go toe to toe with a S-master class in sucha a short time, so I think Kenichi should be around expert class by now. And he'll probably get even more dedicated to his training now.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 7, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> i can't wait to see what major impact this is gonna have on kenichi and even ryuuto, possibly the rest of shinpaku too. A predictable impact of a more steeled resolve will be one but i'm sure there will be others.* You guys think the miracle doctors of the dojo can do anything for Atlante?? or is her death needed as the catalyst for Ryuuto's change?*



I hoping Rimi will live but if need be she may be used for Ryuuto change element. Though whether she lives or dies, I'm hoping Ma and Akisame can help fix Ryuuto.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 7, 2013)

Didn't think HSDK would go this route.


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2013)

So tanaka really did get splattered :S poor guy.


----------



## donaldgx (Jun 7, 2013)

great develpment and conclusion for the Tanaka plot. Thankfully, Tanaka could at the end meet his family


----------



## Cromer (Jun 7, 2013)

One thing you absolutely cannot fault about HSDK are the death scenes. Three so far, all boss in entirely different ways.


This really was a rollercoaster of an arc, with some dips during the overly long Lugh/Takeda and Miu/rimi fights, but the end was mint.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2013)

I wanted to see Tanaka's face in death one more time, but then I realized there's probably not a whole lot of face left for him


----------



## Space (Jun 7, 2013)

Apachai's "death" was also done awesomely. This chapter was okay, though I expected some explanation of how Tanaka lost. Maybe next chapter. Ending was touching.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 7, 2013)

Tanaka


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> Apachai's "death" was also done awesomely. This chapter was okay, though I expected some explanation of how Tanaka lost. Maybe next chapter. Ending was touching.



What explanation do we need? We saw what happened, he tried biting Kensei's throat and got his head caved in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2013)

Tanaka's death was very sad but did anyone notice that it was him and his family's ghosts that told Nejima where Kenichi and company were.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 7, 2013)

Noticed on my second run-through.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Meaningful changes in this arc:
> 
> - Rimi dead.
> - Miu learned to release the Dou Ki, but is now feeling guilty for not being able to save Rimi.
> ...



Rimi dead lol.

Not a chance.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jun 7, 2013)

First Grey in Fairy Tail and Tanaka in Kenichi.   I guess these guys must of have a talk or something since they rarely kill characters.   Well Grey might be still alive.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 7, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Rimi dead lol.
> 
> Not a chance.



Seems like it's pretty clear she's gone.

Kensei even checked her pulse earlier and said she was dead. Not to mention alot of time has passed since then. Unless Kensei lied about her condition (which I doubt he did) and she was just severely injured and needs treatment, I don't see her being alive anymore and to be honest, I doubt her presence is really needed since all she really was in terms of character (lol) was a gigantic Ryuuto fanboy throughout the entire manga.

Good riddance I say


----------



## Space (Jun 7, 2013)

Gunners said:


> What explanation do we need? We saw what happened, he tried biting Kensei's throat and got his head caved in.



Well, Tanaka actually bit into Kensei's throat. Kensei's elbow blow should have ripped his throat apart, but he was completely fine. Did Tanaka hesitate and stayed a saving fist after all? Or was it actually countered by Kensei?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2013)

Well since this arc is over, the questions being are what's the tone going to be for the next few cool down chapters and what's the next arc going to focus on?   I'm hoping the Kenichi grows more in maturity after witnessing this battle and is able to learn a few more techniques.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd like Kenichi to utilize more of Akisame's style in his fighting technique.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 8, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> Well, Tanaka actually bit into Kensei's throat. Kensei's elbow blow should have ripped his throat apart, but he was completely fine. Did Tanaka hesitate and stayed a saving fist after all? Or was it actually countered by Kensei?



Kensei could have tensed his neck muscles up to withstand the bite.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 8, 2013)

Cromer said:


> One thing you absolutely cannot fault about HSDK are the death scenes. Three so far, all boss in entirely different ways.
> 
> 
> This really was a rollercoaster of an arc, with some dips during the overly long Lugh/Takeda and Miu/rimi fights, but the end was mint.




Four. We had Sho Kano, Junazard, Rimi and Tanaka. Also five, it you count the prince.

Also it will be a lot better for the manga if Rimi stays dead. This is an important event for Miu's own character development.


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2013)

The Prince is alive lel


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 8, 2013)

You forgot Hongo killing his friend and arguably Miu's mother.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 8, 2013)

Vault said:


> The Prince is alive lel



If you had read the last few pages instead of only the last post you'd notice we're talking about death scenes, not actual deaths.



ensoriki said:


> You forgot Hongo killing his friend and arguably Miu's mother.



Yeah, there are those too, I forgot about flashbacks. They tend to be more filled with deaths than usual.


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## PPsycho (Jun 14, 2013)

Rimi  Oh well, at least they explained why.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2013)

LOL, I guess we were tricked by Kensei. Rimi is alive.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 14, 2013)

Shigure so has the hots for Kenichi.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> Shigure so has the hots for Kenichi.



It's been like this since who knows which chapter.

Pimp Kenichi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2013)

Planeptune said:


>



Lol, thanks for that  image. :amazed


So almost everything is back to normal in this chapter.   I was very surprised that Ogata was the one that saved Rimi from killing herself by disrupting her Ki.  Though from the read of it, it would seem that both her and Ryuuto are out of YOMI.  The next upcoming chapters should be interesting since they are going to deal with the weapons division of YAMI/YOMI again.  Hopefully that means more training time under Shigure.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2013)

This fight has reminded me of an important issue:

The manga is already over 500 chapters long and it took 11 years to get this far. Someone who's way further down the road to being a master than Kenichi just got killed without his opponent even getting that serious.

I'm starting to wonder what the realistic endgame for Kenichi is. Will he fight and win against any strong masters? Right now it seems he will never reach that level in a realistic timeframe unless there's a major *timeskip* after some big event. Otherwise, all the big bosses might be defeated by the good guy masters, and his fights will be limited entirely within his own generation (disciples). Which is strange, because he's beaten pretty much every disciple he's come across.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah, Kenichi still has a long way to go before he can really take on some masters. I very much doubt he can do it in a realistic time frame.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2013)

What's interesting is by Ogata's words at the end of the panel is that YAMI is at the final stages of the Eternal Setting Sun plan.  It's going to be interesting to see how that plays out and how strong is this weapon master and his disciples are that passed Ogata at YAMI HQ.


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 14, 2013)

Zaru said:


> This fight has reminded me of an important issue:
> 
> The manga is already over 500 chapters long and it took 11 years to get this far. Someone who's way further down the road to being a master than Kenichi just got killed without his opponent even getting that serious.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder what the realistic endgame for Kenichi is. Will he fight and win against any strong masters? Right now it seems he will never reach that level in a realistic timeframe unless there's a major *timeskip* after some big event. Otherwise, all the big bosses might be defeated by the good guy masters, and his fights will be limited entirely within his own generation (disciples). Which is strange, because he's beaten pretty much every disciple he's come across.



I think I mentioned it as far as the DofD tournament, that I don't see Kenichi reaching master level any time soon and that the manga could very well end with him defeating all the Yomi disciples. Maybe in an epilogue he would be shown as a S-master class.

The only other plausible way for him to reach that level with current pace is with a time skip, yeah.


----------



## hehey (Jun 14, 2013)

OH MY GOD THESE *SEXY* POSES!!!

Miu on page 6 is just.... gah! _*glorious*_


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2013)

Perhaps is not that hard, if you look at the title you'll understand easily why Kenichi only fights the disciples. He more than likely will never fight and defeat a master, it's impossible.

And I would take Shigure with me to a Love Hotel at ANY TIME AND ANY DAY.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2013)

They're in the final stages?! awww shiiit! lol I was hoping they would at least make a grave for Tanaka even if his body was gone.  Not surprised Rimi survived, I never thought she would die really since she's a cute manga character with quirks that annoy people and you already know that means the author is never going to kill that character off. 

Miu and Shigure......Miu's grandfather needs to stop cockblocking already.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2013)

Heh, well I wasn't that surprised that Rimi survive her situation but then again her dying would be problematic since she is a very popular Internet Idol and chances are the fans would be blaming Kenichi's group for that. 

Though I'm wondering what's going to happen to Lugh.  Normally when a YAMI master has no use for the disciple, that student literally vanishes from existence as scene what almost happen to Rachel had not Silicardo try to make her his disciple and her rescue by Sakaki.  

Anyway, by the looks of it, it would seem the next opponents for Kenichi are going to be both a male and female, which means a probable team fight between them and Kenichi and Miu.  Though now I'm wondering what weapon specialty those new characters are going to be.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2013)

Who cares, they use weapons, so this means more spotlight for Shigure :amazed


----------



## blueblip (Jun 14, 2013)

The master looked like that short sword user that got praised by the elder during the akabanetou arc.

I doubt Kenichi will ever reach master level within the timeframe of the story. I'll 100% sure we'll get an epilogue where he's at Elder level or something (after a skip). What I'm really curious about is what will be YOMI's end-of-series status. Will they all become Shinpaku members? Will they become the new masters of YAMI and have their own disciples? YAMI is fairly obvious; they'll all get beaten up. But with YOMI, I really can't see what's going to happen to them.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2013)

I can see Kenichi reaching master level at the end of the manga, probably by beating someone of Tanaka's level. I think it will be the strongest Yomi disciple, one who will just have reached master level, probably Saiga's disciple.

But I can't picture Kenichi defeating someone like the one shadow nine fists during the regular manga run. They are just too overpowered.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2013)

Indeed. And the manga is named "Hystory of the Strongest *Disciple* Kenichi" for a reason.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jun 14, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, well I wasn't that surprised that Rimi survive her situation but then again her dying would be problematic since she is a very popular Internet Idol and chances are the fans would be blaming Kenichi's group for that.
> 
> Though I'm wondering what's going to happen to Lugh.  Normally when a YAMI master has no use for the disciple, that student literally vanishes from existence as scene what almost happen to Rachel had not Silicardo try to make her his disciple and her rescue by Sakaki.
> 
> Anyway, by the looks of it, it would seem the next opponents for Kenichi are going to be both a male and female, which means a probable team fight between them and Kenichi and Miu.  Though now I'm wondering what weapon specialty those new characters are going to be.



If Miu fights another female, I really hope it's not filled with fanservice. I couldn't take her fight with Rimi too seriously because of it, and that was supposed to be her shining moment. I just wish Kenichi could stop with that whole "I will never hit a girl" act, that way he and Miu could switch it up and it wouldn't be so damn predictable.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 15, 2013)

Rimi 
And I guess Kensei does have some kindness to him.
Hope next arc we get some more fights concerning the weapons division of Yomi.


----------



## Baby Joe (Jun 15, 2013)

Now that the weapons division has showed up, maybe we'll get a Freya fight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2013)

That would be interesting to have Kaname and her Valkyries join this upcoming arc.  It would be nice to see if the girls improve the last time we saw them in a serious fight.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 15, 2013)

Kenichi has only been doing martial arts for a little over a year and he's probably already close to if not  already expert class. He'll become a master by the end of the manga.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 15, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Kenichi has only been doing martial arts for a little over a year and he's probably already close to if not  already expert class. He'll become a master by the end of the manga.



Definitely, he could already somewhat keep up with an early Master class fighter, so next arc we should see some major improvement.

Also, Toriko? Are you Brohan?


----------



## Toriko (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, I am.

Also it makes me wonder why everyone calls Kenichi talentless. All things considered his growth rate as a martial artist is insane. It just seems slow since Kenichi seems to be written from a day to day basis.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 16, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Yeah, I am.
> 
> Also it makes me wonder why everyone calls Kenichi talentless. All things considered his growth rate as a martial artist is insane. It just seems slow since Kenichi seems to be written from a day to day basis.



Could be because he hasn't shown much talent in one specific form of Martial arts, but simply takes skills from multiple styles and puts together his own rag tag style. Though I'd still call that talent.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 16, 2013)

^Even so he still has immense talent. 

Yomi Is filled with people who have talent a lot of talent in fact, and yet even though they have trained since they were kids Kenichi comes in and beats them after a year of training.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 16, 2013)

^Indeed he does.

Though just asking for some opinions here, if we're going to say Kenichi rises past Tanaka in the end of the next arc which Yomi master would you say he could give a decent fight? counting the ones defeated already as well like the french guy and Junazard.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 16, 2013)

Even if he gets stronger then Tanaka he should still get his ass kicked by any Yomi master. 

I guess the Mexican wrestler guy he could fight without getting stomped.


----------



## haegar (Jun 16, 2013)

dont look down on lucha libre or maestro will not be amused


----------



## Cromer (Jun 16, 2013)

Kenichi is not going to be Salaryman-level by the end of the next arc though, that would be expecting WAY too much progress. Wrong manga for that


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 16, 2013)

Have you all forgotten there's still Satomi Kajima, Furinji Saiga's disciple and the leader of Yomi, to defeat? And I'm betting he's Expert class himself. It'd make no sense if he was just high Disciple like the rest of Yomi. At least Kano Sho was picked as the previous leader because of his insane potential, but Kajima might have been the strongest all along. Kenichi is definitely high Disciple but I don't think he's Expert level just yet. Defeating Kajima will show that Kenichi has finally become an Expert. And it seems like that fight isn't for another whole arc at least. So we have a LLOOOOONNNNGGGG way to go yet


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 19, 2013)

Fuck! Rimi is still alive! 

One of the things that choked me up about that last fight is, it really felt so serious and personal. But in the end we see that Ogata really walk away with no serious injuries, and Tanaka got smashed. Kenichi's got work to do.


----------



## haegar (Jun 19, 2013)

I think Saiga's disciple might actually be low master tier rather than expert by the time we get there ...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2013)

Chapter 527 is out. :amazed
Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems YAMI knows where the Lock is.  Heh, so the only reason the two Fist are still there is because they don't have a reason to break out and also as pride of a martial artist for losing.  Also from the looks of it, it's going to be a Shigure-centric arc. :amazed


----------



## Blαck (Jun 21, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Chapter 527 is out. :amazed
> Link removed
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn I forgot about those fallen Yomi members, would be nice to see them back in action.

And  at Ryuuto and Rimi

Lastly that Hachiou Executioner team sounds interesting, wonder if they have disciples as well?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They probably do, but going from the description of this chapter I wouldn't be surprise if the Hachiou masters went through their disciples like tissue paper.  It's going to be interesting to see how strong these upcoming guys are.


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Blαck (Jun 21, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They probably do, but going from the description of this chapter I wouldn't be surprise if the Hachiou masters went through their disciples like tissue paper.  It's going to be interesting to see how strong these upcoming guys are.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed, I'm also wondering what Shigure's got planned for Kenichi, her missions with him are always pretty good. Though I wanted Kenichi to learn some more techniques from Ma


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, I'm also wondering what Shigure's got planned for Kenichi, her missions with him are always pretty good. Though I wanted Kenichi to learn some more techniques from Ma




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, interesting.  From what I read, it would seem her plan also will include all of the Shinpaku alliance due to how the masters were concern for them as well in this chapter.  Hopefully that means we get to see the Valkyrie team get taught a bit by her before the end up taking on the Hachiou disciples.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 21, 2013)

I think the pacing is going to speed up from here on.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 21, 2013)

Toriko said:


> I think the pacing is going to speed up from here on.



I sure hope so.


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 21, 2013)

I wonder if Shigure's plan will be something clever or just simply "let's attack them first".


----------



## haegar (Jun 21, 2013)

I think her plan is going all out. Nude, in a see-through chainshirt. Naturally I am all for it 

Diego amused me. I never had much liking for Gaidar but Diego can come back out and put on some crazy show again I guess.

Why though would the oneshadow let these guys know that the weapon devision is up next? Does he want to stir their pride as unarmed masters?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2013)

haegar said:


> I think her plan is going all out. Nude, in a see-through chainshirt. Naturally I am all for it
> 
> Diego amused me. I never had much liking for Gaidar but Diego can come back out and put on some crazy show again I guess.
> 
> Why though would the oneshadow let these guys know that the weapon devision is up next? Does he want to stir their pride as unarmed masters?



Well it has been made mention that YAMI's armed and unarmed division are not on exactly friendly terms.  The guy made that mention probably to motivate both Diego and Gaidar to hurry up and break out.  An interesting thing was that the weapons master was not willing to break out any of the imprison YAMI weapons masters and pretty much stated they are useful if they can break out themselves.  

Though having Diego breaking out would be interesting since it would mean the return of Diego quality.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes indeed Shigure deserves more attention


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 21, 2013)

Was nice seeing Alexander and Deigo again. Hopefully they end up returning to the main battles.

The execution team was pretty interesting and I liked the part with Akisame and the other masters contemplating about the potential deaths of Kenichi's allies since Tanaka died.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, that's the problem when you don't get rid of your enemies for good - they can always come back...
Can't wait for this Shigure-chan special


----------



## Blαck (Jun 21, 2013)

Some of the other Shinpaku alliance members need to find masters, or at the very least the relevant members do.


----------



## hehey (Jun 21, 2013)

Did they ever explain what was up with Alexanders eyes?


----------



## Blαck (Jun 21, 2013)

hehey said:


> Did they ever explain what was up with Alexanders eyes?



Don't think so, maybe it's just something to make his character look cool


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2013)

hehey said:


> Did they ever explain what was up with Alexanders eyes?



Lol, it's one of those character traits that gives them a unique look.  Look at #20, she has those stars for pupils.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 24, 2013)

So eight more super masters for Ryouzanpaku to beat, and at least eight more disciples for Kenichi to beat.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 24, 2013)

Hopefully, there's more girls among the disciples this time around. I'd like Kenichi to move past his inability or personal choice to not fight them.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 24, 2013)

Or at least master his submissions to an extent where he doesn't have to get his ass kicked really bad to win.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 24, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Or at least master his submissions to an extent where he doesn't have to get his ass kicked really bad to win.



Exactly, I mean can Akisame show him some Judo instead all the extreme weight lifting all the time, unless this is all a part of his plan?


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## haegar (Jun 28, 2013)

starts fapping inb4 shigure clads all valkiries in smexy see through metal shirts 


... just think of it ...freya in that chain mail of shigures ...


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 28, 2013)

Dat ass, oh my.


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _What part of Shigure will SAF dine on first?_


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2013)

Its like you knew I was reading the chapter and on my way here.  We need to see her in that forger outfit some more in the next chapter while she's making their weapons. 

Btw I'd dine on dem titties first as appetizers and then go for datass when its time for the main course. 



haegar said:


> starts fapping inb4 shigure clads all valkiries in smexy see through metal shirts
> 
> 
> ... just think of it ...freya in that chain mail of shigures ...



Dem dark nipples.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2013)

Lol, that was a fun chapter.  Didn't know what she was doing until the end.   Nice to see the Edward Scissor-hands character again.  I was under the impression that the man would still be tilling the ground from the last time we saw him. 

If she is forging weapons and armor that will be an interesting sight since the mangaka goes the extra mile with armor designs.  :amazed


----------



## haegar (Jun 28, 2013)

he is master class after all so it was obvious he would somewhat evolve his ground tilling


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shigure is so smexy, as usual I really dig the design Kisara got at the end. Takeda...looks goofy. Freya & Thor aren't bad. It will be interesting to see Sigfreid use that Katana with his style of fighting




Is it just me or does 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kagerou look a bit like Marilyn Manson?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a feeling that Shigure is mostly creating armor for the guys.   Any weapons she'll create will possibly go to the Valkyrie team.   Interesting thing with Freya holding a spear, as her martial arts belief as a staff practitioner doesn't allow for her to utilize any sharp weapons.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice chapter, those two playing detectives was pretty funny


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2013)

I was amused.  Would rather have sneak attacks but armor is cool of her.  Ken can't be the only one able to take a blade.


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 28, 2013)

I can't really imagine the Shinpaku Alliance as depicted in that imaginary frame. Swords and spears are made to kill, unless you are really specialized with them(like Shigure)- then I guess you can slice only the clothing of your opponents. And it would be a waste to implement advanced weapon training - unless it's only for Freya and the Valkyries.

Armor or reinforced gauntlets like the ones that Kenichi have are more plausible.

And lol at Kagero, still with that epic hoe.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 28, 2013)

That last page


----------



## Zaru (Jun 28, 2013)

We're about to get trolled, although it's almost too obvious.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 28, 2013)

Zaru said:


> We're about to get trolled, although it's almost too obvious.



It's Shigure we're talking about so it's gonna be good 

Though I hope she's not just making everyone chainmail


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2013)

shes not gonna make weapons obviously so its either manhigh shields for a cheap troll or the chainmail - possibly supermetall spoons for the sublte joke?

that nonewithstanding I totally like how the crazy swordsmaster was brought back in. I hereby state something crazy and ship shigure with that crazy earthcleaving guy - somehow it would be poetic I think


----------



## Planeptune (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## haegar (Jul 5, 2013)

splendid chapter, the story progresses nicely between each service panel


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2013)

A very entertaining chapter.    I guessed right that we were going to be getting shots of Shigure but damn this much.  

So the new weapons members are Kodachi users, should be interesting if the master has Aoshi skill levels.  Heh, so Rachel of the YOMI team still has that hot temper, though it almost made her topless due to it.    It's going to be interesting to see what type of armor Shigure is making and it was very nice of Kenichi wanting to stay the duration of the forging, though I would doubt he would want to train with Appachi and Sai.


----------



## haegar (Jul 5, 2013)

Sai and Kenichi both like plants and the earth it seems so they might get along good


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 5, 2013)

Only two new adversaries? I mean, we've seen them last chapter too, but still. Kinda thought everybody will have to fight armed opponents (which will happen anyway, I guess).


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2013)

The rest of the YOMI arms division disciples will show up probably in later chapters.  Right now, I think these two will be the ones Kenichi and Miu will be facing.  Please to  know that they are Kodachi users.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 5, 2013)

.......datass


----------



## haegar (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm rly lookin forward to Freya's protective gear ...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2013)

Lol, well her's, Kisara, and the Valkyries as well.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 5, 2013)

So many Shigure nipple shots under her top Thankfully we didn't get more Miu fanservice.

btw, why the hell does Hermit does stand there like an ass?


----------



## haegar (Jul 5, 2013)

hermit always had that in him somehow


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 5, 2013)

Shigure managed to look both blazingly hot and super cute at the same time. I don't see how Kenichi can be so infatuated with Miu when Shigure is around.


----------



## haegar (Jul 5, 2013)

it's love


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2013)

Kenichi. Man how this manga is able to keep me entertained and/or interested is amazing. Shigure and dat ass n thighs. Kenichi did not want to train with those two? I am sure after a week+ with them he could solo those disciples


----------



## haegar (Jul 5, 2013)

..or be dead


----------



## Blαck (Jul 5, 2013)

Superman said:


> Kenichi. Man how this manga is able to keep me entertained and/or interested is amazing. *Shigure and dat ass n thighs. *Kenichi did not want to train with those two? I am sure after a week+ with them he could solo those disciples



The Chairman from Kangoku Gakuen approves


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2013)

haegar said:


> ..or be dead



Whatever kills him makes him stronger!



BlackniteSwartz said:


> The Chairman from Kangoku Gakuen approves


----------



## Planeptune (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol, well that's what happen when one tries to wake a sleeping Shigure. 

Very interesting turn of events on the last panel.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 11, 2013)

Does anyone think that man in disguise is Saiga.

We know Saiga is insanely good at concealing his identity and creating false ones, it could be the reason the Elder went on this trip is to meet up with him.


----------



## Vault (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh shit Saiga v Elder. bama


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 11, 2013)

Vault said:


> Oh shit Saiga v Elder. bama



Ovaries will explode, my body is ready.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 11, 2013)

"I just came." 

So did I Renka, so did I.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 11, 2013)

"Apa Sleep Mode" ? Interesting...since he trains Keniichi every day. 

Oh Renka, you came so fast. Must be multi-orgasmic:amazed:amazed


----------



## Blαck (Jul 11, 2013)

Great chapter 

Old man vs. Saiga I hope


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2013)

What was really interesting in this chapter was Shigure's craftsmanship.  She created battle gloves for the generals of the Shinpaku but in a chain mesh type build that the chains was created as fine and small a silk thread.  

It's going to be interesting to see how those glove are going to be incorporated with each of the member's fighting styles.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2013)

Naked Valkeries...fuck yeah. Naked Mui...why the hell not.



PlacidSanity said:


> What was really interesting in this chapter was Shigure's craftsmanship.  She created battle gloves for the generals of the Shinpaku but in a chain mesh type build that the chains was created as fine and small a silk thread.
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see how those glove are going to be incorporated with each of the member's fighting styles.



 I can see them working fine for them.

 Thor and Takkeda for obvious reasons.

 Freya it can protect her hands from being attacked to disarm her.

Kisara can properly block against weapons now without taking damage to her hands which should leave her legs free to do damage.

 And Fried's body obviously can not absorb attacks from edged weapons so.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2013)

Superman said:


> Naked Valkeries...fuck yeah. Naked Mui...why the hell not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, true.   Wait, you forgot Ukita.     Poor guy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 12, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, true.   Wait, you forgot Ukita.     Poor guy.



 I am pretty sure he will not get anybody to worry about. Though maybe he will be matched up with someone for 2 on 1 or against chikage.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 12, 2013)

Superman said:


> I am pretty sure he will not get anybody to worry about. Though maybe he will be matched up with someone for 2 on* 1 or against chikage*.



Probably this, Chikage and him seem to have that bond. Hopefully her master doesn't show up again and ruin it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol, I was joking.  

Hopefully Ukita gets a good showing in this arc.  Of the Shinpaku group, he really needs it.   I'm also going to be interested in how the disciples of the current YAMI arm division members are going to be like.  We have already seen two that are probably going to be Kenichi and Miu's opponents but I'm wondering who the upcoming members are going to be and the potential match ups when the fights start.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 12, 2013)

Elder is getting fully serious in this arc? Can't wait for the next chapters as his fights (or more like strength/skill demonstrations up to this point) are by far my favorite among Ryouzanpaku masters' fights.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 12, 2013)

Hm, so that was (supposed) to be a trap? Lol.
And those protectors are great, will surely save all their lives.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 12, 2013)

I am behind by 10 chapters and all I have to say is; Atalante!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 12, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I was joking.
> 
> Hopefully Ukita gets a good showing in this arc.  Of the Shinpaku group, he really needs it.   I'm also going to be interested in how the disciples of the current YAMI arm division members are going to be like.  We have already seen two that are probably going to be Kenichi and Miu's opponents but I'm wondering who the upcoming members are going to be and the potential match ups when the fights start.



I doubt he'll get much attention strengthwise. He's basically cannon fodder now, unless he's gonna save Kisara somehow


----------



## haegar (Jul 13, 2013)

don't see this being saiga, him showing up now and making a move on elder would be pretty random shit. I think it's some higher up weapons division master - guess they both wanted Elder away from the dojo and are stupid enough to make a move on him at the same time. Sorry they will be :yoda


----------



## blueblip (Jul 19, 2013)

*New chapter is out:* Ulquiorra

Holy hell...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the weapons division isn't filled with just chumps. The head of the Hachiou Executioner Squad made even the Elder go 'oh shit' with just his ki. Looks like shit's about to hit the fan!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link. :amazed

Oh shit!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



To make the Elder himself react to Ki like that.  Looks like we're getting Hayato in a fight, and from what was said in this chapter, a weapons master that is on par in power like him.  Not to mention that the Kodachi master was able to lure the Elder to the island and evade his attacks.  It makes me think how their disciples are going to be if they are that powerful.  Geez, looks like Kenichi and crew are going to be in for a fight if the weapons disciples are anything like their masters.


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2013)

lol. this story just extended itself for at least another arc. Since Elder still has to continue teaching Kenichi new special moves I have no worries about his return - but boya, this dude is much worse news than Saiga laying a trap could ever be I'm inclined to say.

Next week: Islands disintegrate to dust, oceans evaporate in the heat of badass


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow, I didn't expect the fight between two characters who should be above even Saiga so soon (by HSDK standards). The reveal of another God-tier character was also surprising by itself.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2013)

blueblip said:


> *New chapter is out:* Ulquiorra
> 
> Holy hell...
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter was pretty damn good. Weapons leader got a reaction out of the Invincible Superman 

Also was the Elder standing on air after he clocked Raigou?!


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2013)

I wonder though what they mean by making fighting a prison? I guess that dude was just running his mouth a bit and it's a simple while Elder is busy with that Supermaster they can send their lower tiers against Ryozanpaku?

They can't possibly mean to imply they are exactly on par and that dude is intending to keep Hayato in a prolonged deadlock by fighting him like ...for a long time ? 0.o


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2013)

haegar said:


> I wonder though what they mean by making fighting a prison? I guess that dude was just running his mouth a bit and it's a simple while Elder is busy with that Supermaster they can send their lower tiers against Ryozanpaku?
> 
> *They can't possibly mean to imply they are exactly on par and that dude is intending to keep Hayato in a prolonged deadlock by fighting him like ...for a long time ?* 0.o



That's probably it, those two versus the Elder would keep him away long enough for the reinforcements to head to Ryozanpaku.


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2013)

no I meant the second part as the crazy option: 1) is keeping Elder busy for the time of an assault, 2) is keeping him fighting, like, indefininetly.... kinda ying yang cancel each other out thingy ..


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 19, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> Wow, I didn't expect the fight between two characters who should be above even Saiga so soon (by HSDK standards). The reveal of another God-tier character was also surprising by itself.



Why would they be above Saiga though?

If anything this hypes Saiga even further beyond the Elder and this new leader( He is a Furinji and in his prime, unlike the Elder),  and considering the Hachiou or whatever take orders from him.

Right now the strongest in this manga is either Saiga or the Elder.


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm not so sure Saiga is stronger than Elder


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd call them just about even though I'd give Saiga the stamina edge just do to their respective ages.


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm not sure if in this manga high age qualifies as a weakness against a younger opponent of similar caliber given characters like Kushinada, Jenazad and Elder


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2013)

haegar said:


> I'm not sure if in this manga high age qualifies as a weakness against a younger opponent of similar caliber given characters like *Kushinada, Jenazad* and Elder



The bolded did something unusual to keep their youth right?Or am I remembering that wrong?


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 19, 2013)

haegar said:


> I'm not so sure Saiga is stronger than Elder



All Saiga has to to shut the entire Nine Fists.

Ulquiorra

He gives orders to even the Hachiou themselves, he has such control over his Ki, that no one can recognize his disguise, and in the one instance he was shown fighting, he performed the fastest feat in this manga. 

The guy is clearly on another level if he can gather people like Mukimo( former partner of the Elder), Akira, and Jenazad( though he betrayed him later on) under his authority.


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2013)

it was stated in this very chapter this week the hachiou and nine fists JOINED FORCES. please show me the panel where it states Saiga commands them.


----------



## Mys??lf (Jul 19, 2013)

lets hope the Elder gets beaten


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 19, 2013)

Furinji Saiga said:


> *All Saiga has to to shut the entire Nine Fists*.
> 
> Ulquiorra
> 
> ...



But the Elder did the same thing to the Ryouzanpaku, whose members so far are even stronger than Yami. When Honoka asked who is the strongest master, Elder proposed that he wants to "play" as well and everybody instantly stopped boasting.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 19, 2013)

haegar said:


> it was stated in this very chapter this week the hachiou and nine fists JOINED FORCES. please show me the panel where it states Saiga commands them.



Ulquiorra

The One Shadow gave Glasses guy a mission in order to convince Diego and Alexander to leave.

If they were truly independent, wouldn't he have been given that order by the leader( the guy now fighting the Elder) of his receptive organization.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 19, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> But the Elder did the same thing to the Ryouzanpaku, whose members so far are even stronger than Yami. When Honoka asked who is the strongest master, Elder proposed that he wants to "play" as well and everybody instantly stopped boasting.



Oh, don't get me wrong, both Elder and Saiga have done the same thing clearly showing they are on the top of their respective organizations. 

Right now I think Saiga  because of his status, is either equal to Elder, or slightly stronger. 

Hes basically the only person alongside Elder who is at the God-tier level.


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2013)

Ulquiorra
well does the top right panel look like one shadow nine fists having the lead?

well, basically all I am saying it is a little early to rank Saiga above this King dude - surely the three of them are in a league of their own, but to establish a ranking clearly seems difficult


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 19, 2013)

haegar said:


> well does the top right panel look like one shadow nine fists having the lead?



Yes they joined forces, but Saiga is already shown to be giving one of the Haciou members orders.


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2013)

we shall see


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 19, 2013)

haegar said:


> Ulquiorra
> well does the top right panel look like one shadow nine fists having the lead?
> 
> well, basically all I am saying it is a little early to rank Saiga above this King dude - surely the three of them are in a league of their own, but to establish a ranking clearly seems difficult



Indeed it is,  but the way this manga is going, Saiga seems to be the EoS big baddy, unless Matsuena completely decides to troll us all, and gives us a new ultimate badasss.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 19, 2013)

Putting Saiga and Hayato aside for a moment, what's with this:
*Raou Nintenen*
Ulquiorra
and this:
*Ganosuke Yokiou*
Ulquiorra

Unless the first one is a nickname?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2013)

Let's just put Elder, Saiga and other guy in God Tier and be done with it.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Putting Saiga and Hayato aside for a moment, what's with this:
> *Raou Nintenen*
> Ulquiorra
> and this:
> ...



I thought that as well, unless the King is Raou's successor or something


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2013)

I agree on the nickname. 

As for the endboss -yeah, Saiga is set up for it but I dunno if he needs to be strongest for it. Kenichi will have to defeat him - or maybe mend things in some way?

 I don't see Elder killing/defeating Saiga -for if so what for we have Kenichi?

I don't see Kenichi defeating Saiga -cause Kenichi will never be god tier while this story lasts - he's the disciple

but I can see Kenichi bringing some sort of resolution about - however that does not necessarily come by force (even though he will need a lot more of that to get into a position to be able to enact that) -thus, Saiga does not absolutely HAVE to be the ultimate force...


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 19, 2013)

haegar said:


> I agree on the nickname.
> 
> As for the endboss -yeah, Saiga is set up for it but I dunno if he needs to be strongest for it. Kenichi will have to defeat him - or maybe mend things in some way?
> 
> ...



How about Saiga defeating/killing the Elder?

It seems to me they are destined to clash one way or another considering their status, one being the leader of Satsujin Ken One Shadow Nine Fists, while the other is the leader of Katsujin Ken Ryozanpaku.


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2013)

I think Saiga might have done his part of killing family. I think he will be a more complex endboss than that given the way he interacted with Kenichi.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 19, 2013)

There's also a possibility of a big shocker, like, Saiga is actually a good guy and there was simply some misinformation, or an accident, or other reason for the death of Miu's mother. One way or another, he had so little panel time, and he's already such a boss.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 19, 2013)

haegar said:


> I think Saiga might have done his part of killing family. I think he will be a more complex endboss than that given the way he interacted with Kenichi.



Yeah he does not seem an evil person at all, in fact he has shown Katsujin Ken characteristics when he let those masters live. 

Remember Miu has yet to meet him, and Elder seems to be preventing her from meeting up or knowing about him. 

A clash could possible occur along those lines.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2013)

My dream ending would be Saiga taking on Kenichi as his disciple after he defeats his current one, after all the other plot points are resolved of course.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 19, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> There's also a possibility of a big shocker, like, Saiga is actually a good guy and there was simply some misinformation, or an accident, or other reason for the death of Miu's mother. One way or another, he had so little panel time, and he's already such a boss.



This chapter showed that Raigou is not good enough to trick the Elder with his disguise. 
I will bet that Saiga's  John disguise will fool even the Elder.


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2013)

If anything I am getting the feeling he is intending for Miu to make her own choices. Neither Shou's nor Jenazad's move on her were sanctioned by him and he intentionally kept his distance from her during that one time they were in the same place. But yeah, if he ever changes that, Hayato will not sit by idly, granted.

geez, now I feel like re-reading the chapters with John the jolly merc


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 19, 2013)

I hope that when the final clash comes it will be something more than simply a clash of Katsujinken and Satsujinken. I want Saiga's motives to be deeper, that Kenichi will question if what he's doing isn't actually for the best. An end that justifies the means.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 19, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Let's just put Elder, Saiga and other guy in God Tier and be done with it.



How about Mikumo?

Her tits are easily God Tier.
Ulquiorra


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2013)

Furinji Saiga said:


> How about Mikumo?


I think Akisame's got her number 



> Her tits are easily God Tier.
> [4]



That they are, that they are


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2013)

The question being now are how strong are the Hachiou Executioner Blade disciples are going to be.  If the Kodachi master Seitaro Raigo is able to evade the Elder's attacks for a bit, one wonders what abilities his two disciples are going to show.  Not to mention if the leader of the Hachiou Executioner Blade has a disciple of his own, how powerful is that person.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2013)

The executioner blade have a total of what 2 or 3 disciples? so Who do you think will fight from Kenichi's side?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2013)

Currently know are the two Kodachi disciples and those are probably Kenichi and Miu's.  Really wanting now to know who the remaining Executioner Blade masters are and who are they bring with them.


----------



## Arago (Jul 19, 2013)

A ki that can swallow an island. Sounds legit.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow, wasn't expecting to see Hayato get put in such a predicament already but it's awesome.

I wonder how strong the leader of the Blades truly is.

Also props to Raigou. The guy went toe to toe with Hayato for a little bit and only came out with a shoulder injury a bit. I honestly thought he was not that strong but it seems I was wrong


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 19, 2013)

Interesting turn of events. Our heroes are in for some good fights.

Remains to be seen how the Elder solves this, I doubt they'll fight it all out. And I guess they wanted to involve him in a fight so the disciples can make a move.


----------



## beasty (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh shit, I think this fight is gonna reach Dragonball Z levels.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2013)

Another great chapter here....is all i can say for now.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 19, 2013)

Raiou Nitenen - I'm gonna take a guess and say that means Two Heavenly Flames Thunder God. Boss nickname, if I do say so.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 19, 2013)

I have absolutely no idea about japanese, but that sounds fitting, considering his two swords. The other dude said "Kodachi" first when introducing himself, so I guess members of the Executioner Blades take strong pride in their weapon of choice.


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2013)

I wonder if Mikumo also has a "two heavenly" in her nickname


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 23, 2013)

I thought that it was the Kodachi user and i was right. That guy was quite impressive to be able to escape the Elder with just the loss of his weapon.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 26, 2013)

Chapter 94


*Spoiler*: __ 



A whole week?O_o
Eating only Moss and Tree Roots in mid battle!?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 26, 2013)

Why doesn't mangabird let me go back pages?! 

Nonetheless, my review for this chapter in a nutshell

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## haegar (Jul 26, 2013)

lol I was right, it really was planned as a long time deadlock. interesting times ahead


----------



## Cromer (Jul 26, 2013)

Never heard of mangabird, but what da heck...


----------



## haegar (Jul 26, 2013)

dunno why u people try make birds fly backwards, it's up at other places too


----------



## Blαck (Jul 26, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Never heard of mangabird, but what da heck...



Oh you'd love their _previous_ Toriko translation


----------



## Guiness (Jul 26, 2013)

SAIGA 

dat sexy beast

only reason why i still read this manga.

an okay chapter. it sets the tone for things to come.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 26, 2013)

That swordsman is becoming more and more impressive.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 26, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> That swordsman is becoming more and more impressive.



Wish they'd show him in the light though, guy looks like he's made of darkness or something.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2013)

Lol, that was a very interesting build up chapter.  So the Elder has been fighting for a week and the other guy was preventing him from eating properly.     Very cool spread pages of YAMI and the Executioner Blades.  Going from the look of the shadows of the group, it would seem that there are two women super masters that masters at Ryouzanpaku are going to have face.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 26, 2013)

Or Satsujinken cil war might have to happen. Ryouzanpaku look horribly outnumbered, even considering non-affiliated Katsujinken we've seen, like Hakubi and Old Man Pimpcane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2013)

Lol, I was thinking the same thing.  When I first saw the YAMI gathering I thought they were directly outside Ryouzanpaku doors.     But they were meeting the YAMI weapons masters and my second thought was Ryouzanpaku are going to have to be calling in on some master allies.  Not to mention if the Executioner Blades brought disciples of their own, then Shinpaku are going to be in a fight too.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 26, 2013)

4N said:


> SAIGA
> 
> *dat sexy beast*
> 
> ...



Hell yeah, just look at him lead.

Kushinada is his right hand woman. 
take that Elder


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 26, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Wish they'd show him in the light though, guy looks like he's made of darkness or something.



His face looks exactly like the Elders.

part


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2013)

They will definitely have some ally masters and probably a few turn coats from Yami.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, it looks like shit has hit the fan. How many allies can Ryozanpaku realistically call in at this point? Freya's grandfather (who can solo Yami bases on his own), Hakubi and possibly some others from China, maybe Kagerou, that one jujutsu master with the kid (the tengu chap), and maaaaybe that unknown koppou master (most unlikely).

The odds are most certainly not stacked in Ryozanpaku's favour. They have to contend with 7 One Shadow Nine Fists, and this includes Saiga and Kushinada (who might be on the Elder's level), plus what looks like 7 weapons masters who are the absolute best in the world. 14 super master class fighters, with two that might be a tier above that as well.

Kenichi is right to be worried...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 26, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Or Satsujinken cil war might have to happen. Ryouzanpaku look horribly outnumbered, even considering non-affiliated Katsujinken we've seen, like Hakubi and Old Man Pimpcane.



Who's Hakubi again?

Also we have Boxer dude, and that guy in the bear cloak who lives in the forest.

I also expect that there are other Katsujiken weapon users aside from Shigure.

Also that Kodachi guy is a Super Master as well, guess that explains how he fled from the Elder along with his apprentice at only the cost of his sword.


----------



## haegar (Jul 26, 2013)

with Takeda's master and Freya's grandpa showing up that would be 5 +2 decent masters ... then MAYBE just MAYBE we might see that crazy chinese drunkenfist master show up feeling obliged cause Ryozanpaku has been nice to his daughter? Who else is there?  There was that little kid that Kenichi was made to fight on a mountain, he had a dad who was master class?

But, tbh I am not sure if we are even gonna see any backup other than the masters being involved via their students being part of Shinpaku?

I don't think numbers is the problem, the problem is the chance of there being people like Kushinada who even for a Ryozanpaku master are prly too much to handle?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Man, things are getting real.... Kenichi & co better be ready


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 26, 2013)

Damn, Ryozanpaku is pretty fucked. Till reinforcements arrive, at least.

I wonder though if the masters would gang up on each other though, since some of them probably have a code of honor or something. Or just want to kill their prey alone.


----------



## haegar (Jul 26, 2013)

I dont think they will do stuff like 2vs1 or 3vs1 but even people of Ryozanpaku tier will have problems taking down guys like these one after the other after the other ... it kinda turns into a stamina thing eventually - and that is only assuming that the majority of those guys about to invade are on the SAME level as our dear crazyass masters - with Kushinada and the leader of the weaponsgang that evaded Elder there might actually be 2 who are possibly above them. so yeah, hard times :/

also, on second look I realize that that female archer on the left of the weaponsmasters panel has quite the bountyful cleavage - so there is at least something good up ahead


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 26, 2013)

Don't forget Renka's mom back in China. She took over forget our pervy Ma Sensei when he left.


----------



## donaldgx (Jul 26, 2013)

- Alexader and Diego Carlo will join with Ryozanpaku because "the winners asked them to do so" lol
- Let's add Shiba, the old staff user master, and Kensei's uncle
- Somehow i feel that Shigure will give back Sai his old sword.
- Also the tengu guy. 

that would be 14 from Yami and 12 from Ryozanpaku. I can dream, i guess


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 26, 2013)

haegar said:


> I dont think they will do stuff like 2vs1 or 3vs1 but even people of Ryozanpaku tier will have problems taking down guys like these one after the other after the other ... it kinda turns into a stamina thing eventually - and that is only assuming that the majority of those guys about to invade are on the SAME level as our dear crazyass masters - with Kushinada and the leader of the weaponsgang that evaded Elder there might actually be 2 who are possibly above them. so yeah, hard times :/
> 
> also, on second look I realize that that female archer on the left of the weaponsmasters panel has quite the bountyful cleavage - so there is at least something good up ahead



You're right, of course. 



donaldgx said:


> - Alexader and Diego Carlo will join with Ryozanpaku because "the winners asked them to do so" lol
> - Let's add Shiba, the old staff user master, and Kensei's uncle
> - Somehow i feel that Shigure will give back Sai his old sword.
> - Also the tengu guy.
> ...



This would be a solution I guess. It's just a fact they'll need some reinforcements, otherwise just a deus-ex-machina can save them (although that would pretty much qualify as one anyway, depeding on how it's pulled off ).


----------



## hehey (Jul 26, 2013)

That one former delinquent long haired guy who defeated Kenichi (cause he was distracted) last time had found a master who was training in the mountains didn't he?, the one who taught him Ancient Martial Arts... perhaps he will join Ryozanpaku

EDIT:

This dude


His master is good guy.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 26, 2013)

haegar said:


> also, on second look I realize that that female archer on the left of the weaponsmasters panel has quite the bountyful cleavage - so there is at least something good up ahead



Quite an eye for talent you got there


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2013)

The Ma Kensei is strong in Heager.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2013)

hehey said:


> That one former delinquent long haired guy who defeated Kenichi (cause he was distracted) last time had found a master who was training in the mountains didn't he?, the one who taught him Ancient Martial Arts... perhaps he will join Ryozanpaku
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Lol, it's Shaggy Hair.    I wouldn't mind seeing him back to help out in the disciple fights.  It would be interesting to see if the master training him is on par with those of Ryouzanpaku.


----------



## haegar (Jul 27, 2013)

right, forgot about that dude, he is prly a veritable beast. not sure if will come down from mountain though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2013)

haegar said:


> also, on second look I realize that that female archer on the left of the weaponsmasters panel has quite the bountyful cleavage - so there is at least something good up ahead



Lol, yeah I realized one of the Executioner Blades has a good proportion on her.  Looks like we pretty much know who Ma is going to make a B-line to when the fights start.    Unless the mangaka decides to bring in his wife from China, then we get to see who he left behind.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 27, 2013)

Hayato. Kensei. Akisame. Apachi. Sakaki. Shigure. Ryozanpaku is getting seriously outnumbered if the Armed Division has their own OS9F. This isn't looking good, especially considering I feel Ryozanpaku's win to loss ratio might change. Hakubi and Freya's granddad will likely help out, push comes to shove. 

Anyone think there is any possibility of Hongo and Sougetsu deciding to lend Ryozanpaku a hand? I'm highly hoping for the latter with Sougetsu.


----------



## haegar (Jul 27, 2013)

I dunno what Sougetsou might do if his disciple were to switch sides - I guess he does kinda like the kid  But somehow I don't see him working it out with Ma just yet tbh

as for Hongou  he's done some stuff that makes him less bad then some of the other shadows but he is and remains, as Sakaki likes to keep bitching about, a killing fist

of all the suggestions we've had I think Freya's grandpa and boxerdude are most likely, while Kagerou getting his sword back to fight together with Shigure and that shaggy bear master of shaggy hair showing up would be  the most fun options


----------



## Blαck (Jul 27, 2013)

Level7N00b said:


> Hayato. Kensei. Akisame. Apachi. Sakaki. Shigure. Ryozanpaku is getting seriously outnumbered if the Armed Division has their own OS9F. This isn't looking good, especially considering I feel Ryozanpaku's win to loss ratio might change. Hakubi and Freya's granddad will likely help out, push comes to shove.
> 
> Anyone think there is any possibility of Hongo and Sougetsu deciding to lend Ryozanpaku a hand? I'm highly hoping for the latter with Sougetsu.



Hongou helping would be awesome, as for Sougetsu, if he's gonna help I'd hope he switches sides early or takes out one of Executioner Blade members in secret, keep his badass appeal going


----------



## Blαck (Jul 27, 2013)

haegar said:


> I dunno what Sougetsou might do if his disciple were to switch sides - I guess he does kinda like the kid  But somehow I don't see him working it out with Ma just yet tbh
> 
> as for Hongou  he's done some stuff that makes him less bad then some of the other shadows but he is and remains, as Sakaki likes to keep bitching about, a killing fist
> 
> of all the suggestions we've had I think Freya's grandpa and boxerdude are most likely, while Kagerou getting his sword back to fight together with Shigure and that shaggy bear master of shaggy hair showing up would be  the most fun options



Forgot about Kagerou, that guy would have a field day if he got his sword back


----------



## haegar (Jul 27, 2013)

I rly kinda like Shigure X Kagerou 

he's certainly crazy enough to get along with the rest of Ryozanpaku and he does have the no1 Kenichi style redeeming quality: he likes gardening


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2013)

The masters fight aside, what are the disciple fights going to be consistent of.  The question being are more of member of the Shinpaku Alliance are capable of keeping up with the member of both divisions of YOMI.  The Kodachi disciples are probably going to fight Kenichi and Miu but what of the other members that probably came along with the Executioner Blades.  This arc is probably going to be big on injuries and some possible casualties.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 27, 2013)

The more I think about it the more I realize we need to see more top-tier Katsujinken. Shinpaku have enough numbers that they're not TOO outnumbered by Yomi, but the Masters numbers are ridiculously low (plus only one god-tier)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2013)

Hmm, well Ryouzanpaku has their 5 Grand Masters and the Super Master that is the Elder.  The potential allies that can come to the aid are probably James Shiba (Boxer), Taiki Yamamoto (Master with the kid living in the mountains), Danki Kugatachi (old man staff master), Ryuo Ma (Kensie's uncle), Sai Kagerou (Edward Scissor-hands ), and probably the master the taught Shaggy Hair.


----------



## haegar (Jul 27, 2013)

eh thx for listing the names I'm bad at that myself


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2013)

Lol, I actually had to look up some of the names for the Kenichi Wiki.  They pretty much have all the protagonist and antagonist there but they need to update the chapters that are in the volumes.  Volume 51 goes from battle 478-487.  They have it at the beginning 500's.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 27, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, well Ryouzanpaku has their 5 Grand Masters and the Super Master that is the Elder.  The potential allies that can come to the aid are probably James Shiba (Boxer), Taiki Yamamoto (Master with the kid living in the mountains), Danki Kugatachi (old man staff master), Ryuo Ma (Kensie's uncle), Sai Kagerou (Edward Scissor-hands ), and probably the master the taught Shaggy Hair.



Damn, they need a miracle. Looks like they're gonna have to count on Akira or Sougetsu switching sides or something. Or they can have a twist were some of Executioner Blade actually planned on double crossing YOMI from the very beginning


----------



## Cromer (Jul 27, 2013)

Well, Elder did mention some super crazy strong masters in seclusion in China...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Well, Elder did mention some super crazy strong masters in seclusion in China...



I remember that.  It was during the D of D tournament in which those masters were mention but they were the rival clan to Ma Kensei.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2013)

Lol, didn't expect to see Boris soon.   Heh, they can get out whenever they want and they just went for a walk.     Also, nice "calm before the storm" chapter with the Ryozanpaku masters and Kenichi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a title name.  It was used by one of Silicardo's men when Saiga made his appearance to assist Kenichi a bit in after his daughter was saved.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2013)

Hmm, wondering though if Boris is back then is there a chance well be seeing Tirwat and Ethen.


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 2, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

